# Naruto Gaiden Chapter 5 Discussion Thread



## Klue (May 21, 2015)

Predict until you die.



			
				Hiro said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...



Well, a collection of Evil spoilers

*Spoiler*: __ 





Evil said:


> Eye See You





Evil said:


> Klue said:
> 
> 
> > Anything new from it? New ability of some kind? Don't tell me Shin's dad's body is covered with Rinnegan, I will kill myself right now.
> ...





Evil said:


> Hexa said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe Sarada asks what Sasuke's been doing for (X) years and he replies "none of your business"?  I could see that happening, and Sarada is apparently upset at her inability to discover Sasuke's "true intentions".
> ...





Evil said:


> If it makes you feel better, it's because he has the rinnegan that Sasuke was on the mission.





Evil said:


> Arles Celes said:
> 
> 
> > Damn right.
> ...





Evil said:


> Arles Celes said:
> 
> 
> > Does the chapter hint/reveal said enemy for whom Kaguya was building her army?





Evil said:


> The Faceless Man said:
> 
> 
> > Oh his mission was to find out, why did kaguya made an army and for who, and why at that time.
> ...


----------



## RBL (May 21, 2015)

wow, what a shitty chapter

i'm going to go with the obvious prediction tho.

*My prediction:*

Neji revives next chapter


----------



## vered (May 21, 2015)

Well that chapter seems to clear some things.
Next chapter i guess we'll see Sarada/Sasuke and Naruto meeting.


----------



## OldMonkey (May 21, 2015)

We're going to see Karin next week.
That'll be awkward.

And Orochimaru too i guess.


----------



## Addy (May 21, 2015)

i predict sasuke being even more of a dick and lets see what crack excuse does kishi have for sasuke


----------



## OldMonkey (May 21, 2015)

Addy said:


> i predict sasuke being even more of a dick and lets see what crack excuse does kishi have for sasuke



He might be blind now, that's going to explain a bunch of things actually.


----------



## Trojan (May 21, 2015)

The chapter was mostly a waste honestly, but I guess it can't be helped.


----------



## StickaStick (May 21, 2015)

Sasuke impales Salad and worst dad confirmed.


----------



## Revolution (May 21, 2015)

The majority of this chapter is going to be Sasuke and Sarada angst 

or it's going to be cut off



Addy said:


> i predict sasuke being even more of a dick and lets see what crack excuse does kishi have for sasuke



Lets see what crack excuse Kishi has for Naruto never telling Sasuke a damn thing _and leaving him all alone._

like when Naruto said "I'll never leave you alone" . . .

[youtube]jwova2rtQqw[/youtube]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 21, 2015)

Naruto steps in to protect Sarada and we get a little Naruto vs Sasuke I guess. 

Kakashi mentioned he was keeping in touch with Yamato, so maybe he could show up later.


----------



## lynxie (May 21, 2015)

Sarada goes angry mode and Shannarooooooooooo him in some sort of way.

Sarada: You don't even recognize your own daughter?! What kind of stupid Dad do I have, Shannaroooooooooooooooooo!!

(Naruto did say she would probably really scary when she is angry, since she is like Sakura in that)

Which make Sasuke realize it is his kid. 

And then we finally see how he really feels about her. And hopefully a good explanation that will explain this mess...


----------



## Revolution (May 21, 2015)

Sara pisses herself

_she did need to go to the bathroom badly enough_


----------



## bach (May 21, 2015)

sarada runs away in shock.

chou chou chases her.

naruto attempts to stop her but is stopped by sasuke.

sasuke is well aware of the little girl that was in front of him.

but to keep her safe, he decide to keep her away given the great danger looming.


----------



## OReddot (May 21, 2015)

Chou Chou ... oh are you my real dad 

Sasuke


----------



## Ginkurage (May 21, 2015)

OldMonkey said:


> He might be blind now, that's going to explain a bunch of things actually.



EMS though?


----------



## Glutamminajr (May 21, 2015)

I predict that Sasuke is stopped by Naruto before he does something really stupid.


----------



## heartsutra (May 21, 2015)

I predict angry Sarada and hugs. Eventually.
And yeah, forehead poke. Eventually.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 21, 2015)

Naruto vs Sasuke part 4. 

Seriously, we'll see Naruto stop Sasuke. Sasuke doesn't know who the hell Sarada is and then we find out more about what's going on.


----------



## Macar0n (May 21, 2015)

Naruto stop Sasuke before he treat Sarada like an enemy.
Sarada start to cry because she realizes all her life is a big freaking lie, that Sakura lied to her, that Sasuke is the worse dad ever etc
Orochimaru will appear and try to comfort her, yeah come to uncle Snake for a hug kiddo.
Karin appears too and more shit for the plot next chapter


----------



## Jeαnne (May 21, 2015)

she will say she is his daughter

he will ask "what?" and then "i have no daughter, im not falling for this shit"

grabs her and seems to be ready for the kill

Naruto comes in and saves her

she will be pissed and tsundere and Sasuke will look confused as hell as to why there is an uchiha girl acting like Sakura and screaming shannaro

Orochimaru will come in and explain Sasuke was probably drunk and fucked Sakura

Sasuke will still look confused since he never had a baby with Oro


----------



## Punished Kiba (May 21, 2015)

Predictions:

- the uchiha girl starts looking confused and starts crying...."papa?"
- Sasuke replies saying "I don't have a child"
- Sasuke tries to attack her, Naruto comes in for the save. looking pissed yet confused.

{then we cut back to Konoha leaving that uchiha mess}

- Shikamaru recieves reports of new unsual activity in an area of the Land of Fire.
- Since he was close by, He visits Lord Kiba's House (on the outskirts of Konoha)
- Kiba and Shikamaru talk for a bit.....he talks about Temari and his son.
- He asks Lord Kiba what he's been up to.
- Then, someone else intrudes into the conversation.....Kiba's child?!?
- With Shikamaru looking puzzled

[Chapter End]


----------



## Zef (May 21, 2015)

I demand predict explanations.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 21, 2015)

I don't think Sasuke would attack a child, at least not first. He brought his sword out for a defence just in case.

If he does attack, well then...it would pretty much be set in stone that Naruto appears just in time to save her and explain the situation to Sasuke (and Sarada). And maybe after that they return to the village to return the kids safely before running out again to locate Orochimaru.

Maybe the Boruto and Mitsuki will help them follow Naruto and Sasuke at that point, too.


----------



## Arinna (May 21, 2015)

Sarada: Papa is me 

Sasuke: freak, who u callin papa 

*-Sasuke about to stab Sarada-*
**Naruto grand entrance**

Naruto: Sasuke staph, it's your daughter 

*Sasuke frowns*

Sasuke: I have no daughter 


End of chapter *SEE YOU AFTER GOLDEN WEEK 2*

etc etc


----------



## sugarmaple (May 21, 2015)

I predict evil will appear.


----------



## Zef (May 21, 2015)

Arinna said:


> Sarada: Papa is me
> 
> Sasuke: freak, who u callin papa
> 
> ...


According to Majin Lu the next break is in August. 

Thankfully....


sugarmaple said:


> I predict evil will appear.



Yeah. Pretty sure I'm going to avoid spoilers next week.I don't have time for any games with a cliffhanger like that.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 21, 2015)

I predict something fishy is going on 

Also Naruto and ChouChou is going to wonder what took Sarada so long at some point.


----------



## sugarmaple (May 21, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> I predict something fishy is going on



a genjutsu perhaps?


----------



## Teachan (May 21, 2015)

-Sasuke starts questioning Sarada about who she is, blah, blah.
-Sarada comes to the conclusion that her father doesn't even recognise her.
-Some stuff with Shin and his own dad. 
-Naruto wonder why Sarada takes so much to take a piss. 
-Activates Sage Mode and finds out she's in the tower, with Sasuke and runs there, Chouchou behind him.
-Inside, Sarada is too shocked/horrified at the implications of her father not even knowing her/maybe not knowing she exists.
-Naruto bursts in, interrupts Sasuke, tells his that's his daughter, "teme!"

Cue Sasuke's reaction revealing whether he knew he had a child or not.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 21, 2015)

Shin was still active, genjutsu time guys, Naruto rescues them for real and smack Shin real good.


----------



## Milady (May 21, 2015)

Sasuke attempts to attack Sarada.
Naruto saves Sarada. Again.

And 2 possible scenario:

1. sasuke does not recall having a daughter. 
2. sasuke recalls having a daughter but acts somewhat distant to her.

either way sarada runs away heart broken and encounters shin/whatever danger.


----------



## Addy (May 21, 2015)

Milady1 said:


> Sasuke attempts to attack Sarada.
> Naruto saves Sarada. Again.
> 
> And 2 possible scenario:
> ...



yyyyyyyyyyup 

also, maybe naruto intervenes or something


----------



## Milady (May 21, 2015)

Addy said:


> yyyyyyyyyyup
> 
> also, maybe naruto intervenes or something



bro, r u my twin? we think alike 

naruto intervenes by trying to save sarada and sasuke's relationship, while his relationship with boruto is still shitty. when it comes to his bae sasuke, naruto gives 100%


----------



## Addy (May 21, 2015)

Milady1 said:


> bro, r u my twin? we think alike
> 
> naruto intervenes by trying to save sarada and sasuke's relationship, while his relationship with boruto is still shitty. when it comes to his bae sasuke, naruto gives 100%



great minds think alike bro 

naruto and sasuke had a 700 chapter long relationship. all salad has is the imagination of her mom while burrito whines and bitches a lot 

sasuke says something douchy > salad hates sasuke > runs away > naruto intervenes > too late, she is kidnapped > enter burrito > sasuke and burrito relationship.

what would make this even funnier is if sasuke says that they will deal with salad later after orochimaru


----------



## Bellville (May 21, 2015)

Shot in the dark that Naruto gets in between the two of them with lightning speed and Sasuke has an offensively "blah" reaction to the revelation that he is Salad's father. Then we get the jarring image of missing armed, rinnegan-eyed Sasuke to further scare Salad. Much crying to be had and a guilty/angry Naruto who has to deal with a pissed off Sasuke.



The other option is he looks stricken and there's some awkward sappy moment.


----------



## Azol (May 21, 2015)

My prediction for the next chapter:

? Naruto interfere in a what-the-pushi-holy-are-you-doing-with-that-sword way;
? Naruto remind him it's his daughter;
? Sasuke is barely affected by his mistake and answer with an unwelcomed and cold distance at the situation;
? There is a discussion/flashback about the trio's past;
? Onion Uchiha goes back to Hood Uchiha telling him Naruto was here and had to withdraw and Hood Uchiha says he does not care because he's got another plan;
? And zoom in on his face for the last panel.


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 21, 2015)

OldMonkey said:


> He might be blind now, that's going to explain a bunch of things actually.



He can't be blind. If he were, his eye would be white, just like Itachi's was when he went blind. Also, the EMS is what is keeping him from blindness. He took Itachi's eyes for the sake of his sight. Also he has the Rinnegan. He's definitely not blind. 

I think Sarada is going to tell Sasuke who she is. 
I think Naruto will show up and explain the situation.
I think the reason Sasuke pointed his sword toward her is because the last place he'd expect his own daughter to be is alone and in that tower. 
I also feel like that tower has significance. There wouldn't be tomoe and Sakura's chakra seal on it for no reason. We might learn something about that tower, though idk if it'll be next chapter or not. 
We might be seeing some answers next chapter.


----------



## noakai (May 21, 2015)

Bellville said:


> Shot in the dark that Naruto gets in between the two of them with lightning speed and Sasuke has an offensively "blah" reaction to the revelation that he is Salad's father. Then we get the jarring image of missing armed, rinnegan-eyed Sasuke to further scare Salad. Much crying to be had and a guilty/angry Naruto who has to deal with a pissed off Sasuke.



This is basically what I think will happen, at least at the start of the chapter. With how Kishi set it up, I imagine Naruto's not far behind Sarada, so there will be just enough panel time for Sasuke to question Sarada a tiny bit, Sarada will probably be too shocked/upset to say anything right away and then right when you think he might attack, Naruto will probably burst in and stop it all.


----------



## Deana (May 21, 2015)

This is the perfect time for Boruto to enter the scene. He had time to catch up to the group during the fight with Turnipchia and the lunch break. Why wouldn't he reveal his presence to the group? Because he's Boruto and he's using this chance to play scout and he could be curious enough to see Sasuke to follow Sarada. 

This won't happen but whatever. XD 

Uchiha family drama awaits.


----------



## Sauce (May 21, 2015)

Naruto vs. Sasuke
Naruto stands between Sarada and Sasuke after Sarada gives a response that doesn't satisfy Sasuke. 
Sasuke apologizes.
_"Yeah...sorry."_


----------



## Romanticide (May 21, 2015)

Sasuke attacks Sarada but misses. Doesn't know he has a kid. Sarada and him are both confused. Naruto and Chouchou show up and more plot happens. Neither Hinata or Himawari appear.


----------



## MayorNiYueki (May 22, 2015)

i predict sarada will wrek sasuke


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 22, 2015)

Why are people so convinced he doesn't know he has a kid? Do you just take everything at face value or do you even bother actually reading what's there? Sakura says to Sarada in the first chapter "Your feelings and emotions are definitely reaching out to and are connected to your Papa, so don't worry!" 

The bad guy knows he has a daughter...

Naruto tells ChouChou that Sarada can explain Sasuke to her, and when Sarada says she can't, he looks surprised for a moment, so that right there shows they HAVE met before because at first he looks confused and questioning, and then he remembers Sasuke has been away for a ALMOST the entire time. Not the whole time. ALMOST. 

Why would Sakura tell her own daughter something like this and even tell her that her father would be back sooner than she thinks when the man in question doesn?t even know she exists? How on earth does that make sense,  you know? It doesn't...

Why would she lie about this? (and don't just come in here bashing Sakura because you dislike her and want a reason to bash on her.) The type of person she is, she wouldn't. Let?s pretend Sasuke really doesn?t know. Now imagine what would happen if he comes back one day and suddenly sees that little girl running towards him because her papa is finally home but he doesn?t even know her? It would automatically make Sarada realize that her own mother, Shizune and Naruto all lied straight into her face and all this time, her and Sasuke?s feelings weren?t actually connected. All this time, he didn?t even know she existed. Do you really think that would happen? That Kishi would do that? That Sakura as a MOTHER would do that to her own child? She wouldn't. That's not Sakura's character.

Naruto knows what's up. He knows because this isn?t the first time he and Sasuke have encountered those weird experiments/test subjects. That?s why he?s on his way to meet Sasuke in the first place. Naruto, Sakura, Shizune, Sasuke, all of the adults most likely know what's going on and are keeping it a secret from Sarada. Sasuke knows he has a daughter. 

Why does everyone make such a mystery out of Sarada?s birth? Something must have happened. Otherwise there would be no reason to lie and withhold information from her. If it was just about Sasuke not knowing she exists or not being there, wouldn?t it be much easier to just tell her instead of telling all medical ninjas, Shizune and probably all adults all together to NOT tell her what happened? Just so she can continue believing her dad loves her and will return one day until the very moment he actually returns and reveals he doesn?t know who she is? It obviously has something to do with why Onion and weird eye dude are after her.

They also keep emphasizing "remember" in this manga. Examples: ?for as long as you can remember? ?for as long as I can remember? ?I don?t remember.' Nothing about her not knowing who he is. Nothing about her never seeing him in her life. Sarada doesn't remember. For all we know, her memories might have been lost or altered in some way. Now we have this tower and on the doors are Sharingan tomoe and Sakura's chakra seal on her forehead smack dab in the center. This is no coincidence. There's something significant about that tower. Sasuke seemed shocked that "Sarada" found the place, so it appears to be well hidden and somewhere only Naruto knows where it's at, perhaps? Anyway... look at this:
Link removed

There's more to it than this. Sasuke knows he has a daughter because that is what all logic is pointing to in this manga and there's a reason behind why he's been gone as well.


----------



## Reznor (May 22, 2015)

Naruto touches Chocho inappropriately

Kishimoto wanted to save Naruto's character assassination for last


----------



## Raiden (May 22, 2015)

Sarada slightly flips out on her dad, and we get one of two chapters that explains problems. Maybe flashbacks...


----------



## sugarmaple (May 22, 2015)

Dunno where to post this.
So I'll post it here.

Source is from twitter.



Edit:
According to the user it came from this one.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 22, 2015)

From "" at Tumblr here is a translation of the above image:



			
				kaizen-07 said:
			
		

> サスケとサクラの娘。長く家をはなれている父の真意を図る事ができず、さらっている。
> 
> “Sasuke and Sakura’s daughter. As she couldn’t find the reason why her father has been away home for so long, she’s kidnapped’.



edit

 it is really this as pointed out by another tumblr user:



> サスケとサクラの娘。長く家をはなれている父の真意を図る事ができず、*嫌っている*。
> 
> She can’t find out the reason her father has been away from home for so long and hates him.



though the translation could still need refining, i don't know. hopefully one of you all can fiddle with it or something.


----------



## Addy (May 22, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> From "" at Tumblr here is a translation of the above image:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks 

well, at least now we know why she will hate sasuke after the ending of last chapter 

poor salad


----------



## Deynard (May 22, 2015)

The same, still waiting for rasengan.


----------



## Raiden (May 22, 2015)

So Sarada doesn't like Sauce and Bolt doesn't like Naruto. Nice.


----------



## Addy (May 22, 2015)

Raiden said:


> So Sarada doesn't like Sauce and Bolt doesn't like Naruto. Nice.



the sad part is that burrito has sasuke as a master. salad, as of now, doesn't have naruto in the same manner since she is like every other konoha kid to him 

again, poor thing :/


----------



## Teachan (May 22, 2015)

Raiden said:


> So Sarada doesn't like Sauce and Bolt doesn't like Naruto. Nice.



I'd say Sarada has much better reasons to dislike her father than Burrito does.  IMO, always.


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 22, 2015)

Addy said:


> thanks
> 
> well, at least now we know why she will hate sasuke after the ending of last chapter
> 
> poor salad



According to what I heard, this was written after Chapter 1. Also, Chapter 4 has not been officially released in Japan so this makes no sense.


----------



## Addy (May 22, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> According to what I heard, this was written after Chapter 1. Also, Chapter 4 has not been officially released in Japan so this makes no sense.


so it's old info?


----------



## Zef (May 22, 2015)

>People still getting translations from tumblr.


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 22, 2015)

Addy said:


> so it's old info?



Old info and incorrect info tbh.


----------



## Revolution (May 22, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> Why are people so convinced he doesn't know he has a kid? Do you just take everything at face value or do you even bother actually reading what's there? Sakura says to Sarada in the first chapter "Your feelings and emotions are definitely reaching out to and are connected to your Papa, so don't worry!"
> 
> The bad guy knows he has a daughter...
> 
> ...



Keeping this for reference    Yes, Kishi would do that and he has.  Yes, Kishi would give Kakashi the susano'o, make the Uchiha genocide heroic, and SasuSaku a loving relationship. 

All of those have happened or will happen.


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 22, 2015)

Revolution said:


> Keeping this for reference    Yes, Kishi would do that and he has.  Yes, Kishi would give Kakashi the susano'o, make the Uchiha genocide heroic, and SasuSaku a loving relationship.
> 
> All of those have happened or will happen.



I can't tell if you're being sarcastic or not. I'm just pointing out that after all the explanations and hints that have been thrown into each chapter now it would make no sense if he didn't know he had a kid. On top of that, Sarada has Sasuke's surname. If Sasuke and Sakura weren't married, Sarada would have her mother's last name, not Sasuke's. I'm sorry but if they're married and these hints have shown he's been around, Sasuke knows he has a child. That's my opinion and unless I'm proven wrong, I'm staying with it. I just think it's pointless to claim he doesn't know he has a child until proven otherwise. Nothing here even suggests that to me. If Sasuke didn't know he had a child, I really can't see Naruto just randomly bringing her along and being like "Oh hey by the way you have a daughter." He is an adult now, he's the Hokage and he does have maturity and responsibilities. Anyway, I'm done ranting about this. I'm just sick of people talking so much shit about Sasuke when we literally have no answers and only 6-8 more chapters to go to clear everything up.


----------



## Zef (May 22, 2015)

You guys might want to spoiler your discussion.


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 22, 2015)

Not quite sure what's so spoilery about it when this is a discussion thread for upcoming Ch 5? o.O


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 22, 2015)

サスケとサクラの娘。長く家を離れている父の真意を図る事ができず、嫌っている。

Sasuke and Sakura's daughter. Her father has been away from home for a long time. She hates that she's unable to figure out his true intentions.  

According to the twitter user who posted the photo, author isn't the end all be all

It comes from the new remix edition of Naruto manga. 



NARUTO－ナルト－伝ノ四　中忍試験③

Which released today, 5/22/2015

---------

Naruto was not given a one-liner teaser at the end preview page of this week's WSJ (the page with all the other series chara and info about colour spreads).


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 22, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> サスケとサクラの娘。長く家を離れている父の真意を図る事ができず、嫌っている。
> 
> Sasuke and Sakura's daughter. Her father has been away from home for a long time. She hates that she's unable to figure out his true intentions.
> 
> ...



So in other words, old info.


----------



## Zef (May 22, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> Not quite sure what's so spoilery about it when this is a discussion thread for upcoming Ch 5? o.O



Sorry, I only advised you to spoiler it since it was a little lengthy. Do what you wish.


OrganicDinosaur said:


> サスケとサクラの娘。長く家を離れている父の真意を図る事ができず、嫌っている。
> 
> *Sasuke and Sakura's daughter.*


More confirmation for those who still didn't get the memo.


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 22, 2015)

Zef said:


> Sorry, I only advised you to spoiler it since it was a little lengthy. Do what you wish.
> 
> More confirmation for those who still didn't get the memo.



No worries lol. I was just confused. I'm sorry. My guard is a bit up today. I apologize if I came across rude. 

Right?


----------



## Indra (May 23, 2015)

Next chapter will be more BS we don't care about.

Then like 1% relevant information about the enemies and plot


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 23, 2015)

Maybe more BS YOU don't care about. Don't speak for everyone.


----------



## Addy (May 23, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> サスケとサクラの娘。長く家を離れている父の真意を図る事ができず、嫌っている。
> 
> Sasuke and Sakura's daughter. *Her father has been away from home for a long time. She hates that she's unable to figure out his true intentions.  *
> 
> ...


i wonder if sasuke doesn't tells her the truth for the time being and be like "that's none of your business" 


Zef said:


> More confirmation for those who still didn't get the memo.


about that, no one cares anymore. all people care about now is how sasuke doesn't even know who is daughter is. sasusaku has been kicked out of the discussions


----------



## Zef (May 23, 2015)

Addy said:


> i wonder if sasuke doesn't tells her the truth for the time being and be like "that's none of your business"
> 
> about that, no one cares anymore. all people care about now is how sasuke doesn't even know who is daughter is. sasusaku has been kicked out of the discussions



"No one cares anymore" Lel


Open the spoiler in my sig.


----------



## Addy (May 23, 2015)

Zef said:


> "No one cares anymore" Lel
> 
> 
> Open the spoiler in my sig.



never heard of that dude. i am talking about people making many sakura is not the mother threads. hell, even the youtubers stopped giving a shit about this


----------



## Indra (May 23, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> Maybe more BS YOU don't care about. Don't speak for everyone.


I've talked to a majority of people who have an open mind on the Gaiden, and they don't care.

I don't care. No one read this manga for it to turn into a Shojo.

 Uchiha/Akatsuki are more interesting imo, and even with this I still say Sarada is the best character in the generation so far.

Just that this shit is unneeded, and boring. I would have rather seen a fatherless Sasuke, Sakura, and a adopted child imo. Gaiden is ruining characters...


----------



## Fay (May 23, 2015)

lndra said:


> I've talked to the majority of people who have an open mind on the Gaiden, and they don't care.
> 
> I don't care. No one read this manga for it to turn into a Shojo.
> 
> ...



Just stop your BS. 

You with all you're Boruto fapping and Sarada bashing are the last to know what it's even like to read this with an open mind. As if you can decide what the majority even is, you mean your friends called "Boruto Uzumaki" on narutobase, with whom you spread lies on that forum regarding Sarada being a herbs ninja?  

*puts Indra on ignore*


----------



## Indra (May 23, 2015)

Fay said:


> Just stop your BS.
> 
> You with all you're Boruto fapping and Sarada bashing are the last to know what it's even like to read this with an open mind. As if you can decide what the majority even is, you mean your friends called "Boruto Uzumaki" on narutobase, with whom you spread lies on that forum regarding Sarada being a herbs ninja?
> 
> *puts Indra on ignore*


Edit in the post you quoted me from, I meant A majority, not THE majority.

So that defines my opinion and the opinion of the people I asked? So where exactly did I state that Sarada was a worse character than Boruto so far 

Mind you, I didn't even say the majority of Naruto Forums, or Naruto Base. I said the MAJORITY of people I asked. Should almost conclusive by now though, I mean she has been living under Sakura for all these years so I'm sure she picked out a thing or two.  

Go ahead. You act as if someone legitimately cares. lol This Gaiden has proved nothing but everything people stated before 699~


----------



## Konoha Sev7n (May 23, 2015)

Predictions Chapter 5: A Chance meeting Part 3!!

the shock nightmare of encounter of the Father an Daughter...

Sarada seeming shock that her father is treating her.. as enemy ..

Flashback time...

Sarada remembers what seventh said to her earlier.. remove her glasses. an face sasuke.. who on edge to strike her down..

akatsuki location 

shin return form this little mission that he was forced to retreat due to Seventh appears.

Shin an this Father discuss what to do an give an upgrade.. to shin an sent him off to Ridge Tower.. 

back to Konoha Village..

Chouji wonder where this daughter went… 

Boruto an mitsuki mention the ridge Tower..

Chuoji head out to get this daughter..run into Rock lee an co..

Back to Naruto..

wonder what the hold up..

Sarada eye — sasuke.. 

shin arrives an the battles begins..

Chouji battles.. 

all out battle.. begins..


----------



## Zef (May 23, 2015)

Fay said:


> Just stop your BS.
> 
> *You with all you're Boruto fapping and Sarada bashing are the last to know what it's even like to read this with an open mind. As if you can decide what the majority even is, you mean your friends called "Boruto Uzumaki" on narutobase, with whom you spread lies on that forum regarding Sarada being a herbs ninja?*
> 
> *puts Indra on ignore*


Good to see people catching on.



Konoha Sev7n said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I do wonder if this chapter will be called Chance Meeting 3.It would feel kinda weird if Kishi just left it off at number two. Though the question is who will Sarada meet? She met Shin in chapter 3, and met Sasuke in 4. Perhaps she tries running away, and gets captured by Hood in 5?


----------



## Addy (May 23, 2015)

that pillar behind salad was shown multiple times........ i think she steps back until her back is against the pillar as sasuke approaches her and then naruto intervenes


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 23, 2015)

I think at some point, Naruto will intervene, if not right away. I think it's possible Sarada might cry and say she's his daughter. Sarada is already in tears now but with his sword pointing at her, she's just a little girl, so yeah. I think Naruto will confirm who she is. I think we might actually learn a bit more at this point. Kishi won't drag this out for too long. It's a mini series after all. The most we might get is 15 chapters, though I heard we're only getting 12.


----------



## Romanticide (May 23, 2015)

IIRC, ANN said it was only 10 chapters, to fill up on tankoban? Which is really to make the Boruto Movie more invested or something, i think. Don't know how they'll resolve this Uchiha issue in 6 chapters though.


----------



## Trojan (May 23, 2015)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> IIRC, ANN said it was only 10 chapters, to fill up on tankoban? Which is really to make the Boruto Movie more invested or something, i think. Don't know how they'll resolve this Uchiha issue in 6 chapters though.



12 chapters is the maximum.


----------



## Reznor (May 23, 2015)

> I don't care. No one read this manga for it to turn into a Shojo.


 I didn't read Part 1 for whatever Part 2 was. Take it, leave it or go write your own fanfiction continuation.


----------



## Revolution (May 23, 2015)

lndra said:


> Gaiden is ruining characters...



You mean Kishimoto has been ruining characters (and positions and morality) since chapter 599...


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 23, 2015)

All you do is bitch. Why are you still even here if you hate it so much? Lol Do you live just for the sake of bitching? Probably even get off on it, don't you? xD


----------



## Addy (May 23, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> I think at some point, Naruto will intervene, if not right away. I think it's possible Sarada might cry and say she's his daughter. Sarada is already in tears now but with his sword pointing at her, she's just a little girl, so yeah. I think Naruto will confirm who she is. I think we might actually learn a bit more at this point. Kishi won't drag this out for too long. It's a mini series after all. The most we might get is 15 chapters, though I heard we're only getting 12.



with how cruel sasuke is, i wonder if he will say something along the lines your not worthy of being an uchiha or have those eyes. i will rip them right of you  " 

it was only stated that we will get a short run. it was not stated how many chapters or vols we will get so don't believe anything until you see a big thread here that is well sourced with the title  "the manga will end in X number of chapters" or the manga actually ends and it is stated in the manga 


Revolution said:


> You mean Kishimoto has been ruining characters (and positions and morality) since chapter 599...



personally, he has been doing that for me since the prophecy crap


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 23, 2015)

Addy said:


> with how cruel sasuke is, i wonder if he will say something along the lines your not worthy of being an uchiha or have those eyes. i will rip them right of you  "
> 
> it was only stated that we will get a short run. it was not stated how many chapters or vols we will get so don't believe anything until you see a big thread here that is well sourced with the title  "the manga will end in X number of chapters" or the manga actually ends and it is stated in the manga



He's not cruel. He's on guard and high alert. This is a ninja manga after all. And I highly doubt he says anything like that to her... 

Regardless, it's called a "mini-series" and most mini series only get about 10 chapters, maybe a few more at the most. It's been told that it would be a short but dense series and it will need to end before the Boruto movie is aired because the Boruto movie is supposed to pick up where the Gaiden ends.


----------



## Addy (May 23, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> He's not cruel. He's on guard and high alert. This is a ninja manga after all. And I highly doubt he says anything like that to her...


he is already cruel to her. 12 years dude........ 12 years. it might be 10 but that still is too long.

some people want to  compare him to itachi but at least he kept on the news with sasuke to some extent. sasuke doesn't even  know how she looks 



> Regardless, it's called a "mini-series" and most mini series only get about 10 chapters, maybe a few more at the most. It's been told that it would be a short but dense series *and it will need to end before the Boruto movie is *aired because the Boruto movie is supposed to pick up where the Gaiden ends.



no one said it will end before the movie as far as i know. that is what fans say including myself but i dont take that as confirmation :/


----------



## Romanticide (May 23, 2015)

Addy said:


> he is already cruel to her. 12 years dude........ 12 years. it might be 10 but that still is too long.
> 
> some people want to  compare him to itachi but at least he kept on the news with sasuke to some extent. sasuke doesn't even  know how she looks
> 
> ...



iirc ANN did? As for Sasuke being cruel, that's kinda what happens when someone suffers from PTSD and doesn't have treatment. Plus we have no clue if he knows about Sarada or not, so....


----------



## Addy (May 23, 2015)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> iirc ANN did? As for Sasuke being cruel, that's kinda what happens when someone suffers from PTSD and doesn't have treatment. Plus we have no clue if he knows about Sarada or not, so....



whether he knows he has a child or not is irrelevant here. he still married sakura (presumably), had sex with her (presumably), but he is so far the only character to never settle down with the girl he "loves". 

do you remember how RS said that sasuke must find the type of love that isn't like the love for his mother/family?. i think sasuke found it with sakura but he doesn't value it as much as his love for his family or else he would stay with his family instead of going on what seems to be really stupid ass missions.


----------



## NW (May 23, 2015)

I hope we see find out more about Obito in this Gaiden. he's clearly tied to all this somehow... 

obito still relevant even dead 



Lndra said:


> Gaiden is ruining characters...


Not sure what it's doing that wasn't already already there. We knew Sasuke was away from his family for years and we knew that Salad wanted to see him.


----------



## Addy (May 23, 2015)

Fusion said:


> I hope we see find out more about Obito in this Gaiden. he's clearly tied to all this somehow...
> 
> obito still relevant even dead



the will of rin is what gives him power


----------



## Indra (May 23, 2015)

Revolution said:


> You mean Kishimoto has been ruining characters (and positions and morality) since chapter 599...


This is true as well.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 23, 2015)

I predict everything was a genjutsu and all of you will boq down before me.

I predict everything was a genjutsu and all of you will boq down before me.


----------



## NW (May 23, 2015)

Revolution said:


> You mean Kishimoto has been ruining characters (and positions and morality) since chapter 599...


a bunch of flashbacks of some friendzoned kid was ruining characters and positions and morality? 



Addy said:


> the will of rin is what gives him power


Will of Rin > Hashi DNA


----------



## astriduzumaki (May 23, 2015)

My prediction: Flashbacks and cliffhanger to keep us waiting for the next chapter.


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 23, 2015)

Addy said:


> he is already cruel to her. 12 years dude........ 12 years. it might be 10 but that still is too long.
> 
> some people want to  compare him to itachi but at least he kept on the news with sasuke to some extent. sasuke doesn't even  know how she looks


Until we find out exactly WHY he's been gone, he's not being cruel and he's not one to deliberately be cruel to his own family when family means the world to him.




> no one said it will end before the movie as far as i know. that is what fans say including myself but i dont take that as confirmation :/



*shrug* I'm just going by what I heard. Regardless it's a mini series and mini series don't last longer than MAYBE 15 chapters.


----------



## Raiden (May 23, 2015)

Whatever happens, I hope we can have a definitive end to all this angst.


----------



## Revolution (May 23, 2015)

Fusion said:


> a bunch of flashbacks of some friendzoned kid was ruining characters and positions and morality?



I mention 599 because the villains are always Uchiha in a sour attempt to justify genocide and continue to praise Itachi as a hero for slaughtering his entire clan.  

Shortly after 599, Minato is showing more mercy to this mass murdering war criminal then Hiruzen's governing showed to his own people/clan the Uchiha who just wanted to be included in the village beyond the police force by stopping Kakashi from killing him.  

Then Kakashi gets the sharingan and other crazy shenanigans of mass powers.  Hagoromo is a double-talking hypocrite.  Sasuke switches from " vowing to destroy Konoha " to protecting it in a very weak plan, only to give up on all of that and go hobo somewhere while he has a daughter he doesn't even know about with a girl who he has no respect for and Naruto just lets him be alone after all this hype and promise he would never leave him alone.

All Naruto wanted was to "fix" Sasuke and make him obedient, kind of like a guy who only wants to date a girl so he can say he fucked her and now that it's over, he lets him/her go and on to the next best thing (Hinata).  The Last takes away Naruto's sweetness with the "you didn't want to loose him" bullshit and takes away Hinata's power and confidence just for Naruto to be the one to save her.

I've gone to far but I actually could go on but I think you get the point.


----------



## BlinkST (May 23, 2015)

Sasuke gives Sarada the once-over


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 24, 2015)

Revolution said:


> Shortly after 599, Minato is showing more mercy to this mass murdering war criminal then Hiruzen's governing showed to his own people/clan the Uchiha who just wanted to be included in the village beyond the police force by stopping Kakashi from killing him.


For gods sake Revolution, the Uchiha wanted to *take the village over*! How many times do people have to tell you to stop Saintifying the old Uchiha Clan? They brought everything, EVERYTHING upon themselves. Hell, from how Fugaku didn't protest Itachi'd decision, even he seemed to know that the Uchiha were in the fucking wrong.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 24, 2015)

I've been reading JP impression blogs about the last line that Papasuke said: 「奴の仲間か?！？」

= "(Are you) that guy's comrade/friend....!?"

lit.= That guy/His + comrade/friend.

Versus what's currently out there:

MP= "Are you one of that creep's friends...!?"

MS= "Are you another one of his comrades...!?"

It's more ambiguous in JP. Papasuke is the kind of guy to use informal pronouns like koitsu and aitsu to refer to Naruto. So I actually don't think the yatsu/奴 definitely refers to Shin and that he's talking to Sarada.

Most JP fanblogs don't think Sasuke is pointing the katana at Sarada on purpose because the wording is ambiguous enough. 

So I predict.......

A) Sarada left the door open and something is behind that pillar that Sasuke is talking to instead (-->we weren't shown the other side of it/Sarada turned around when Sasuke hopped down)

B) Naruto didn't have sennin mode activated when they were going to the tower. So the mini one-eyed Sharingan monster could have tailed them without being noticed. (--->Sasuke can see the chakra with his Sharingan and it's near her)

C) That Sasuke is a trap that serves as auto// first-line security in case someone other than Naruto opened the door. (--->Naruto would know how to disable it.)

D) Sasuke is just on gaurd because it doesn't sound like he expected anyone else to get there, or the case where his hawk was intercepted (---->Hence the よくここが分かったな//You did well by discovering/knowing about this place--->He'll put away the katana once Naruto arrives)


----------



## Addy (May 24, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> Until we find out exactly WHY he's been gone, he's not being cruel and he's not one to deliberately be cruel to his own family when family means the world to him.



no on all fronts. even naruto wants salad to meet sasuke even asking shit he already knows and he is supposed to be the one who sent sasuke on the mission where he "isnt allowed or can't to see his daughter". 

and family doesn't just mean your daughter. it also means the wife you have unless sasuke met sakura secretly which is even more stupid.



> *shrug* I'm just going by what I heard. Regardless it's a mini series and mini series don't last longer than MAYBE 15 chapters.



because youv read like a billion mini series? 

i am not saying it will last after the movie. i think it will end before but this is still an assumption and people are taking this as a fact.





OrganicDinosaur said:


> I've been reading JP impression blogs about the last line that Papasuke said: 「奴の仲間か…！？」
> 
> = "(Are you) that guy's comrade/friend....!?"
> 
> ...


could be possible 

however, if sasuke isn't referring by "him" as in shin, who is he referring to?


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 24, 2015)

Addy said:


> could be possible
> 
> however, if sasuke isn't referring by "him" as in shin, who is he referring to?



「奴の仲間か?！？」

= Are you (Naruto's) comrade...!?

or

= Are you (Shin's) comrade...!?

The 奴/Yatsu= that guy/him--->pronoun is ambiguous enough that it could be either, I think. 

But I think he's not addressing Sarada in this case. I think there's something behind her....

I thought he was a bit rude to cut her off. In the JP raw his speech bubble cuts off the second syllable of Sarada saying "Papa". So I feel like it might have been some kind of imminent danger that's off panel. (Especially since Kishi didn't show us the rest of the layout of the tower). 

If Sasuke is actually talking to Sarada, then I guess it's still a mystery why he asked her if she's either Naruto's or Shin's comrade.


----------



## Addy (May 24, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> 「奴の仲間か…！？」
> 
> = Are you (Naruto's) comrade...!?
> 
> ...


i like this theory!!  

there might be another one aside shin since sasuke can see chakra colors and i think he could know if the new guy is shin or not. could be the one eyed dude or someone new.

although, there is a pillar behind salad Link removed 

the same one you see when she enters the tower Link removed

so it would be odd for sasuke to speak to someone else pointing the sword at salad unless the new guy henged into the pillar?


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 24, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> I've been reading JP impression blogs about the last line that Papasuke said: 「奴の仲間か?！？」
> 
> = "(Are you) that guy's comrade/friend....!?"
> 
> ...



Interesting, thanks for the info. 

lol @ MP.


----------



## Indra (May 24, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> 「奴の仲間か…！？」
> 
> = Are you (Naruto's) comrade...!?
> 
> ...


Well I don't think he would ask if that was Naruto's comrade, but with Sasuke not /possibly/ knowing what she looks like (probably leaving before she needed glasses), I would think the Uchiha insignia and Sharingan would make him react in that way.

Because he only stood up when her Uchiha crest faced his from entering the room.


----------



## Addy (May 24, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Interesting, thanks for the info.
> 
> lol @ MP.



i like reading MP more just because i cringe at the localization MS do when translating 


lndra said:


> Because he only stood up when her Uchiha crest faced his from entering the room.



i thought of that as well because of the paneling but it might be a deceptive trick from kishi.

although, why would the akatsuki guy send another one even though naruto is near by and he knows sasuke is strong?


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 24, 2015)

Addy said:


> i like this theory!!
> 
> there might be another one aside shin since sasuke can see chakra colors and i think he could know if the new guy is shin or not. could be the one eyed dude or someone new.
> 
> ...



Sarada turned around to face Papasuke though. Before that she was catching her breathe and maybe something snuck in behind her.

Link removed

So right now Sasuke is blocking the entrance (he has his back to the door). He could whip around and stab whatever is behind him or trying to come in. If it's not behind the pillar.




lndra said:


> Well I don't think he would ask if that was Naruto's comrade, but with Sasuke not /possibly/ knowing what she looks like (probably leaving before she needed glasses), I would think the Uchiha insignia and Sharingan would make him react in that way.
> 
> Because he only stood up when her Uchiha crest faced his from entering the room.



But I think that's part of the ambiguity. Of course he saw the Uchiha emblem. But is it:

A) His/Sakura's + their child's Uchiha family crest (=Are you (Naruto's) comrade....!?)

or

B) Shin's Uchiha family crest (=Are you (Shin's) comrade...!?)


So he's asking which one it is, if he's addressing Sarada.....and not someone/something else that followed her.

Hence the ambiguous.....「奴の仲間か…！？」

"Are you (his/that guy's) comrade....!?"


----------



## Addy (May 24, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Sarada turned around to face Papasuke though. Before that she was catching her breathe and maybe something snuck in behind her.
> 
> Link removed
> 
> So right now Sasuke is blocking the entrance (he has his back to the door). He could whip around and stab whatever is behind him or trying to come in.



it is plausible that someone is behind sasuke but why point his sword at salad in the first place?.


----------



## N120 (May 24, 2015)

Sasuke could have ambushed the guy from behind.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 24, 2015)

Addy said:


> it is plausible that someone is behind sasuke but why point his sword at salad in the first place?.



I was pretty sure the SFX was something like a 'kachika' = a clicking sound? Like an SFX for having just taken out the katana or just steadying it. 

His holster thing means that he pulls the sword out from the front of his cloak, right? Or the lower part of his hip? I think by default he takes the katana out and it's in front of him. 

So it might not be purposefully pointed at her if he's just readying himself for being on gaurd for Naruto's arrival. Or whipping around to stab something that's off-panel.


----------



## N120 (May 24, 2015)

This Sarada could be shin in henge Trying to trap sasuke.


----------



## Addy (May 24, 2015)

N120 said:


> Sasuke could have ambushed the guy from behind.



lol, what if next chapter starts with sasuke grabbing somone behind him with his susano'o arm and then tells salad "talk or your friend here gets it "


----------



## N120 (May 24, 2015)

Addy said:


> lol, what if next chapter starts with sasuke grabbing somone behind him with his susano'o arm and then tells salad "talk or your friend here gets it "



looool " time to spill the beans kid, who's this... papa? And why are you guys attacking me?"


----------



## Addy (May 24, 2015)

N120 said:


> looool " time to spill the beans kid, who's this... papa? And why are you guys attacking me?"



the buetiful thing about is that because sasuke can use susano'o arms alone, he can do one of  these fatalities. especially the second one 
[YOUTUBE]fkkuffZcKes[/YOUTUBE]

"ill pop his head off if you dont spill the beans "


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 24, 2015)

Addy said:


> no on all fronts. even naruto wants salad to meet sasuke even asking shit he already knows and he is supposed to be the one who sent sasuke on the mission where he "isnt allowed or can't to see his daughter".


Where does it say specifically that Naruto is supposed to be the one who sent Sasuke on missions? Where? Because I'm sorry but I don't recall ever seeing that Naruto was the one who sent him on those missions. All I've seen is Naruto knows he's on missions and that he hasn't been home in a long time because of it, and he's also being secretive about that toward Sarada. Sarada herself asks Naruto why they're after her, and Naruto responds with this:

How did Naruto know those people were after Sarada and why? When Sarada asks why they are after her, why won't Naruto answer? Why is he making that face and hesitating, but then pulling off one of his signature smiles, patting her on the head and promising to protect her? He's keeping something from her, just like Sakura is and just like Shizune is, and I think it could be why Sasuke has been gone, but of course you've shot me down on that theory too in the past so idk why I'm bothering bringing it up with you now. 



> and family doesn't just mean your daughter. it also means the wife you have unless sasuke met sakura secretly which is even more stupid.


And exactly why is that stupid? Oh, because you're an SS hater. That's why. So WHY are we going there?



> because youv read like a billion mini series?
> 
> i am not saying it will last after the movie. i think it will end before but this is still an assumption and people are taking this as a fact.
> could be possible


The Once Piece mini series have had no more than 15 chapters, for example. We don't have the exact amount were getting yet. There was a post made on a Japanese website saying that we're only getting 12 chapters, but the proof has yet to be confirmed. Nobody knows. It's just a guess. Most likely no more than 15 and no less than 10. That's the estimated number. Why are you making such a big deal out of this? Are you that desperate to be right about everything you post about?


----------



## Indra (May 24, 2015)

My prediction:

> Sarada like: "Why the fuck can I see chkra colors now" :


----------



## Addy (May 24, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Huh? The raw didn't say anything about the sharingan activation was going to be troublesome for Sarada.....



we need a good full translation of the chapters. takL, how i miss thee


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 24, 2015)

Addy said:


> we need a good full translation of the chapters. takL, how i miss thee



I wonder if he's okay 

He hasn't even logged in for a while now.


----------



## Addy (May 24, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> I wonder if he's okay
> 
> He hasn't even logged in for a while now.



3 months to be exact


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 24, 2015)

サラダ…さっきお前見てて, すっげー昔のサスケとサクラちゃんを思い出しちまった.

Sarada...When I saw you a little while ago, you really reminded me of Sasuke and Sakura-chan from the old days. 

サスケはメガネをかけてねーけど, お前にそっくりだってばよ.　

Even though Sasuke doesn't wear glasses, you look just like him 'dattebayo. 

特に目元なんかよ…写輪眼になったら余計そうだろうよ

Especially things like your eyes....If you attain the Sharingan, I think that you'll look too much like him.

-----------

Maybe MS thought 余計 meant= Too excessive/unnecessary ---> troublesome

But I think within the context, he means with Sharingan--->Sarada will look even more like him



Addy said:


> 3 months to be exact



I used to read takL-san's version as a lurker  

I hope he's just really busy working or something, and not something terrible prevents him from being online.


----------



## Teachan (May 24, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> 特に目元なんかよ?写輪眼になったら余計そうだろうよ
> 
> Especially things like your eyes....If you attain the Sharingan, I think that you'll look too much like him.
> 
> ...



This was the part which interested me the most, tbh. Thank you very much for the clarification. And yes, I agree that in context this makes the most sense. 

Sarada never had the Sharingan until this chapter. We can finally put that argument to rest.


----------



## Needless2say (May 24, 2015)

Thanks alot for the translation OD! 
I share the same prediction/theory that Sasuke is talking to a person behind him and Sarada. Nxt chap is going to show him turning around or something lol.
Since I believe Sasuke knows he has a daughter. Adding with the fact that Naruto commented that with Sharigan, Sarada will look extremely like Sasuke, leads me to believe that Sasuke can't not recognize her, even if he haven't seen her in years. Come on, he staring her right her in face and the resemblance is uncanny. Sasuke no dummy, and if he cant recpgnize her or see atleast that she not a threat(ninja can sense murderous intent, right?) then thats just stupid imo


----------



## Platypus (May 24, 2015)

Sasuke has Amenotejikara which allows him to switch objects', persons' places in a heartbeat. Why'd he point his sword at Sarada instead of -you know- teleport himself behind Sarada or switch Sarada with the person you guys assume's standing behind her or elsewhere? Naruto specifically mentioned their eyes looked the same. And guess what, Sasuke just got ambushed by a guy with Sharingan. And now another child with those eyes popped up right before him. If he hasn't seen his daughter for years (which has been implied over and over again in the latest chapters), it could very well be possible he doesn't recognize her, or at least didn't recognize her right off the bat.


----------



## Zef (May 24, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> Where does it say specifically that Naruto is supposed to be the one who sent Sasuke on missions?



Technically, it's Kakashi who sent Sasuke on whatever mission he's on.
Naruto wouldn't have been Hokage at the time Sarada was a baby.



Platypus said:


> *Sasuke has Amenotejikara which allows him to switch objects', persons' places in a heartbeat. Why'd he point his sword at Sarada instead of -you know- teleport himself behind Sarada or switch Sarada with the person* you guys assume's standing behind her or elsewhere?


I'm sorry, but I just find this funny. 

Granted, I'm of the opinion that Sasuke is addressing Sarada. However I don't understand why you're asking this. Why didn't Sasuke use Susano'o here?


Because if he hadn't got stabbed the plot would not move forward. I thought we were beyond asking why certain characters don't use certain powers. Especially those that possess Rinnegan. 

The fact Naruto & Sasuke haven't wiped these villains off the map should tell you how restricted they are by plot.


----------



## Platypus (May 24, 2015)

Somebody thought Sasuke would immediately recognize Sarada.

Sasuke's most likely addressing someone else besides Sarada according to the same person.

Mash those two together and my point stands.
Which I was responding to.

Needless2say suggested Sasuke's casually pointing his sword at his daughter, scaring her in the progress, when he's not even addressing her. Either Sasuke's a cruel father or this line of thought doesn't make sense, considering he's got plenty of ways to address the assumed intruder and not scare his daughter in the progress.

It would also make for the lamest cliffhanger ever in this series, but whatever.

And the mission Sasuke's on is self-imposed. We've yet to see any clues that tell otherwise. The redemption journey he started back in #699 hints towards my point, so does the fact that he still has that forehead protector Naruto gave him back then.
Otherwise Naruto wouldn't ask: "Hey, tell some stories about your dad." when he knows full well that Sasuke's been gone from his family for years, due to the missions you assume he's been giving him. It is implied that Sasuke's been keeping contact with Naruto, but not that the Hokage at the time has been handing missions to Sasuke. That would result in Kakashi and Naruto appearing as absolute dicks to Sakura and Sarada, for keeping a husband/partner and father away from spending some time with his family.


----------



## Indra (May 24, 2015)

Doesn't make much sense for him to be talking to someone else, why not move to the actual person he is talking to? Even if he is behind the pillar, why not move behind the pillar and stand before him and Sarada? 

Honestly it looks like he is talking to Sarada, and even if he isn't. I seriously doubt Sasuke recognizes her. For some reason to me, I feel as if ... If Sasuke recognized her in the way a father knows that's his daughter, wouldn't he move her from situation in case there is an actual threat behind her? Like why aim the sword steadily in front of her? Makes no sense.

Though I'm open for someone to make me see it their way.


----------



## Zef (May 24, 2015)

Platypus said:


> And the mission Sasuke's on is self-imposed. We've yet to see any clues that tell otherwise. The redemption journey he started back in #699 hints towards my point,


The redemption journey is not a mission. 
You're talking about two different things, and treating them as one. Sasuke's redemption journey served two purposes. 

1) See the world in a new light
2) Deal with some unknown thing that was bothering him

Kishi later revealed that his headcanon was Sasuke finding out more about Kaguya. 

This is what Sasuke is doing in the Gaiden. 


_THAT_ has nothing to do with his redemption journey.



> so does the fact that he still has that forehead protector Naruto gave him back then.Otherwise Naruto wouldn't ask: "Hey, tell some stories about your dad." *when he knows full well that Sasuke's been gone from his family for years, due to the missions you assume he's been giving him.*


The adults seem to have amnesia regarding Sasuke's absence. Shizune being Naruto's assistant also knows Sasuke's on missions yet her, and Naruto's reactions are the same. 







> It is implied that Sasuke's been keeping contact with Naruto, but not that the Hokage at the time has been handing missions to Sasuke.


When shinobi send messenger hawks to their perspective Kage it often means that they're under said Kage's employment. 




> *That would result in Kakashi and Naruto appearing as absolute dicks to Sakura* and Sarada, for keeping a husband/partner and father away from spending some time with his family.


Too late for that. Though Sakura herself seems okay with whatever Sasuke is doing. Everyone's acting like being away for several years is something casual.


----------



## Indra (May 24, 2015)

Didn't Shikamaru state Sasuke's mission loud and clear? Naruto is a busy man after all, I'm sure he doesn't remember every little thing.


----------



## Platypus (May 24, 2015)

Zef said:


> The redemption journey is not a mission.
> You're talking about two different things, and treating them as one. Sasuke's redemption journey served two purposes.
> 
> 1) See the world in a new light
> ...



We don't know whether that self-imposed journey → mission is over or not. Kishi simply stated that he didn't want to write about Sasuke's journey itself. Doesn't mean its consequences won't be elaborated upon in the Gaiden.



> This is what Sasuke is doing in the Gaiden.
> 
> 
> _THAT_ has nothing to do with his redemption journey.



That is also a mistranslation.



> The adults seem to have amnesia regarding Sasuke's absence. Shizune being Naruto's assistant also knows Sasuke's on missions yet her, and Naruto's reactions are the same.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Both Naruto and Shizune were under the impression Sarada and her dad at least met a few times in the past.

"! ... you haven't met your dad even once ... uhm..."
"You should probably just let Sarada tell you [about Sasuke]."

So you're saying they've been keeping him away from his family by sending him on countless missions not related to his self-imposed journey and them being more or less surprised to hear Sarada hasn't seen her dad in years is due to PIS?



> When shinobi send messenger hawks to their perspective Kage it *often* means that they're under said Kage's employment.



'Often'

Obviously they're working together, Sasuke's been informing Naruto the whole time.
But informing each other != Person X's giving Person Y instructions/missions.



> Too late for that. Though Sakura herself seems okay with whatever Sasuke is doing. Everyone's acting like being away for several years is something casual.



Uchiha family drama isn't a Hokage's business.

Nothing implies he's been preventing Sasuke to see his family...

It's funny how people keep shifting part of the blame to Naruto. Bias or damage control perhaps?


----------



## FallFromGrace (May 24, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Sarada turned around to face Papasuke though. Before that she was catching her breathe and maybe something snuck in behind her.
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...



Perhaps the ambiguity comes from the fact that Sasuke doesn't know who Shin is?

I see no reason for Sasuke to refer to Naruto as "that guy" and to ask Sarada if she is "his comrade" rather than directly ask if she were "Naruto's comrade" if that is who he was referring to.

Also, Sasuke's sword seems directed at Sarada, as well as his gaze and words. So I see no reason to think there is someone else around or some other twist, but this is Kishi and everything is possible. 

Still, I don't see why some people take the scene so dramatically. Sasuke most likely didn't recognize Sarada. It's not like he knew who she was and treated her this way. It was surely upsetting to her, but it is all a big misunderstanding.


----------



## Zef (May 24, 2015)

Platypus said:


> *And the mission Sasuke's on is self-imposed. We've yet to see any clues that tell otherwise*


Speculation my ass.
The entire second half of your post addressing Sasuke's supposed redemption journey is presented as matter of fact.

"We've yet to see any clues that tell otherwise"

Gives it away. Nice try though. 


Platypus said:


> I don't know how "His mission(s) take him into undeveloped territories." [paraphrazing] translates to "The Hokage's been giving him missions since Kakashi's term."



-Sarada doesn't recall meeting Sasuke. 
-This tells us Sasuke has been away at least before a age Sarada could remember things
-Naruto was not Hokage during said time frame
-We can thus conclude that the previous Hokage (Kakashi) was overseeing Sasuke's missions. Or if not overseeing, receiving messages from Sasuke much like Naruto is now.

It's not a rocket science. Naruto after all went straight to Kakashi after hearing from Sasuke. 



> Given that they [Naruto and Sasuke] have been corresponding with each other, or at least it's implied they do.


There is no implication,  the panel, and link I showed flat out states it.





> So what did you mean by saying a couple of lines below:


> I say it's too late in response to Naruto and Kakashi looking like dicks.....



> That Naruto should've played family/relationship counsellor?


>Platypus turns it into this.......



> Why not? Why can't it be related to Kaguya or whatever Sasuke might've discovered during his journey?


Because Redemption journey, and the mission are being presented as two separate things.


----------



## mayumi (May 24, 2015)

I don't think Sasuke is addressing anyone but Salad in the last scene. Best to wait till next chapter though.


----------



## Platypus (May 24, 2015)

Zef said:


> Speculation my ass.
> The entire second half of your post addressing Sasuke's supposed redemption journey is presented as matter of fact.
> 
> "We've yet to see any clues that tell otherwise"
> ...



How dare I state that the mission(s) are self-imposed because we've yet to see the manga imply/state otherwise.

Here's my reasoning: 

Sasuke departs on redemption journey (also to learn more about Kaguya etc.)
Gaiden: Sasuke's still gone and still has that forehead protector he's going to keep till things between him and Naruto are settled.
Maybe there's a link between both his journey and current absence?

But then again, I should've worded it differently.



> -Sarada doesn't recall meeting Sasuke.
> -This tells us Sasuke has been away at least before a age Sarada could remember things
> -Naruto was not Hokage during said time frame
> -We can thus conclude that the previous Hokage (Kakashi) was overseeing Sasuke's missions. Or if not overseeing, receiving messages from Sasuke much like Naruto is now.
> ...



This proves they're the ones giving him missions how...?
Again: this only proves he's been corresponding with the Hokage at the time.



> There is no implication,  the panel, and link I showed flat out states it.



'or'

And indeed, it says "as usual" (MS does at least).
I'm sorry for not skimming through the dialogue every time I'm posting something.




> > I say it's too late in response to Naruto and Kakashi looking like dicks.....
> 
> 
> >Platypus turns it into this.......



Thank god you rephrazed your statement instead of explaining it.

Again: Why do Kakashi and Naruto appear as absolute dicks towards Sakura (and Sarada)?



> Because Redemption journey, and the mission *are being presented as two separate things*.



This whole thing boils down to you believing his redemption journey and the mission(s) can't be somehow related to each other, because... they're two different things, which can't be related apparently. Why is it not possible for Sasuke to have discovered something along his journey that might've triggered his current mission or the ones before that (i.e. the ones that kept him away from Konoha)? Why can't there be a link between the two?


----------



## MS81 (May 24, 2015)

I hope we see a flashback of kakashi and Sasuke during a mission.


----------



## sakuranonamida (May 24, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> サラダ…さっきお前見てて, すっげー昔のサスケとサクラちゃんを思い出しちまった.
> 
> Sarada...When I saw you a little while ago, you really reminded me of Sasuke and Sakura-chan from the old days.
> 
> ...



Sasuga MS, still translating with their feet.
I still don't understand what part of Sakura he saw in her, if her physical appearance is like Sasuke and her behaviour, so far, nothing like kid Sakura was. Did Naruto forgot that until Sasuke made that gesture to give him his lunch, Sakura was happy to eat her own without giving it to him. Whatever, it's just Kishi's way of putting down the 'who's the mom?' questions.


----------



## Zef (May 24, 2015)

Platypus said:


> How dare I state that the mission(s) are self-imposed because we've yet to see the manga imply/state otherwise.


It doesn't have to be stated otherwise. Saying that they are is a reach based on absolutely nothing. 
Kage's assign missions. Shinobi don't give themselves missions. You're proposing the most far gone conclusion, and have nothing to support your stance. 
Here's are the facts.
-Sasuke is on a lengthy assignment
-He communicates info with the current Hokage
-Naruto, upon getting Sasuke's letter reported it to the previous Hokage. 
I already posted a scan of what Sasuke said he was going to do on his redemptive journey. 


One was seeing the world. 

The other was 

A headcanon that Kishi says he won't write about. 

None of these things have anything to do with Sasuke doing mission*s* in underdeveloped areas.What evidence do you bring that Sasuke's still on a self imposed redemption journey other the  "could haves"?

Oh, that's right. You're still waiting for the Gaiden to prove your stance.
So your initial post is wrong. It should be: "Sasuke is doing missions until something in the Gaiden states otherwise"

Because that's what was given to us.Not him still looking at the world with new eyes.



> This proves they're the ones giving him missions how...?


Yes . Because shinobi take part in a series of missions throughout a period of over a decade without their Kage assigning it to them./sarcasm



> Again: Why do Kakashi and Naruto appear as absolute dicks towards Sakura (and Sarada)?


Don't worry about why I view them a certain way.That is in no way relevant to the fact Sasuke isn't on a redemptive trip based in what we were told.


----------



## Platypus (May 24, 2015)

What I was saying: a certain discovery during said journey might've lead to those missions he's currently on (whether the Hokage gave it to him or they're self-imposed). And here I was under the impression Kishi didn't flat out state he was completely abandoning these potential plot lines. 

Huh.

Guess that ends the discussion.

Still wondering what kind of missions would prevent him from ever contacting his family etc.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 24, 2015)

So Sasuke being a terrible father and even worse human being is Naruto's fault? 

Well maybe it is, Team7 always made sure Sasuke never had to pay for his crimes and let him walk away from Konoha with a half-assed apology.


----------



## Revolution (May 24, 2015)

Platypus said:


> What I was saying: a certain discovery during said journey might've lead to those missions he's currently on (whether the Hokage gave it to him or they're self-imposed). And here I was under the impression Kishi didn't flat out state he was completely abandoning these potential plot lines.
> 
> Huh.
> 
> ...



Posting that link [ here:  


> QUESTION:???699話ではサスケが里を去り,旅をする様子が描かれていますが、このように結末 を描いた意図は？
> 
> At the end of 699, Sasuke left the village and is depicted travelling, what was the intention of writing a conclusion like this?
> 
> ...


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 25, 2015)

fuck you kishi


----------



## Terra Branford (May 25, 2015)

He pulls out an alien as the last boss over Madara and Orochimaru and he at least won't tell us where Kayuga came from, what she exactly is or anything else? Not even when it involves one of the main characters?

I remember always nagging on people for saying Kishi didn't care about his story around the ending of Naruto...now I see they were right. He just wanted it to end.


----------



## Romanticide (May 25, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> He pulls out an alien as the last boss over Madara and Orochimaru and he at least won't tell us where Kayuga came from, what she exactly is or anything else? Not even when it involves one of the main characters?
> 
> I remember always nagging on people for saying Kishi didn't care about his story around the ending of Naruto...now I see they were right. He just wanted it to end.



True, and getting a backstory on Kaguya would have explained so much too. But i guess SJ and the editors were not interested in it.


----------



## Romanticide (May 25, 2015)

Gilgamesh said:


> that logic doesn't work since she wasn't even mentioned in it.



She was mentioned in the Last, at least once iirc?


----------



## FallFromGrace (May 25, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> On topic: will Sasuke recognize Sarada in 705? Or will he just bail without telling her a thing? The latter seems really a Sasuke thing to do..



I think it might be Sarada who bails. I imagine she will be quite upset at what happened. I wonder if she will run out and Sasuke will suddenly realize who she was. Assuming he knows he has a daughter, it would be really lame if he doesn't.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 25, 2015)

FallFromGrace said:


> I think it might be Sarada who bails. I imagine she will be quite upset at what happened. I wonder if she will run out and Sasuke will suddenly realize who she was. Assuming he knows he has a daughter, it would be really lame if he doesn't.



Sarada seemed pretty determined to learn about her dad, I doubt she would just haul ass when she finally gets to meet him. Unless he pulls a chidori or something..


----------



## Terra Branford (May 25, 2015)

Seen this yet guys?


*Spoiler*: __ 









someone on tumblr says there is a lot of content in that book previously mentioned that details more into the characters' personalities as well, even the non-mains. I haven't found any evidence of it yet though. if I find them i'll post 'em for sure. 



-Ziltoid- said:


> On topic: will Sasuke recognize Sarada in 705? Or will he just bail without telling her a thing? The latter seems really a Sasuke thing to do..



Even if it wasn't a Sasuke thing to do Kishi would do it to draw out the drama and keep people reading...

I hope the next chapter just ends this already. Naruto appears, stops Sasuke, explains the situation, Sasuke confirms who her mother is (and smashing the test tube baby theory) and they press on. At this point I won't even care if we get another "yea sorry" because that's inevitable with Kishi.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (May 25, 2015)

FallFromGrace said:


> I think it might be Sarada who bails. I imagine she will be quite upset at what happened. I wonder if she will run out and Sasuke will suddenly realize who she was. Assuming he knows he has a daughter, it would be really lame if he doesn't.



I agree with this. We now the bad guys what her and there is no way she get kidnap if she stay by Sasuke or Naruto. So she running away why this two yell at each other(aka Sasuke will try to kill her  and Naruto will step in).

Before any one say she will not get kidnap. People keep saying Naruto will never lose the fox but it did happen in the end. Same thing here. Plus I dont think Kishi  can make him self not write Sasuke saving Sarada from the bad guys.


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 25, 2015)

Keep in mind this is a mini series. It can't be dragged on for too long.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (May 25, 2015)

/\ Why it may be a mini series. We dont now how long it will last. 

I have heard ever thing tell Aug(when the Bolt movie come out ) from this is so post to be three volumes long(in the first chapter it said this was so post to be three parts.

See as Kishi can easy keep the drama tell the last chapter or two. I can say this will not be ending in the next chapter.


----------



## Addy (May 25, 2015)

Luiz said:


> Sasuke had a certain recurring line in Part 2: "You don't need to know".
> 
> 
> I'm almost expecting that.



what if sasuke runs off the moment he knows she is his daughter?


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 25, 2015)

Luiz said:


> Sasuke had a certain recurring line in Part 2: "You don't need to know".
> 
> 
> I'm almost expecting that.





Addy said:


> what if sasuke runs off the moment he knows she is his daughter?



In both cases: Naruto was right about Sarada acting like Sakura?


----------



## Addy (May 25, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> In both cases: Naruto was right about Sarada acting like Sakura?



nah, it seems salad looks up to naruto instead of daddy which means sasuke and salad have a shitty relationship


----------



## Mariko (May 25, 2015)

Addy said:


> what if sasuke runs off the moment he knows she is his daughter?



Sasuke: "what would have advised me Itachi nii-chan in this situation?" 

Sasuke: "Probably something like: Foolish Little Brother, nigete, NIGETE!" 

Sasuke runs


----------



## Addy (May 25, 2015)

Mariko said:


> Sasuke: "what would have advised me Itachi nii-chan in this situation?"
> 
> Sasuke: "Probably something like: Foolish Little Brother, nigete, NIGETE!"
> 
> Sasuke runs



sasuke "your my kid?"

salad "yes daddy "

sasuke "i am just saying....... i am not paying child support "

salad ""

sasuke suddenly masters the rennigan jutsu kaguya had where she could flee to other dimensions.


----------



## eyeknockout (May 25, 2015)

sasuke commits senpukkou when he realizes he was about to stab his own daughter. Sarada gains her mangekyou sharingan after seeing her father die. Then there's a inner evil inside that talks telling her to take sasuke's eyes if she wants revenge so she gains the rinnegan. Naruto walks in a hyperventilates himself into a coma after seeing sasuke dead. Salada and shin become the new main characters


----------



## Indra (May 25, 2015)

VIZ 

*Spoiler*: __ 








Only found a few pages


----------



## Platypus (May 25, 2015)

→


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 25, 2015)

lndra said:


> VIZ
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



The wording is certainly different...

"Are you one of them?" As opposed to the ambiguous Japanese wording, but hmmm... So does he know it's her and that's why he's asking her if she's one of them? Curiouser and curiouser.


----------



## Red Raptor (May 25, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> He pulls out an alien as the last boss over Madara and Orochimaru and he at least won't tell us where Kayuga came from, what she exactly is or anything else? Not even when it involves one of the main characters?
> 
> I remember always nagging on people for saying Kishi didn't care about his story around the ending of Naruto...now I see they were right. He just wanted it to end.



HA. THANK YOU. Exactly what I have been thinking all these months. He introduced Kaguya as a new character in the middle of 2014, yet it was announced soon after that the manga would end in November. Disgusting, outright betrayal of his manga and his fans, for the sake of a fucked up pairing movie, that he claimed he wanted to write because it was something he had never done before. 15 years of following down the drain for the sake of a stupid pairing movie that didn't even require Toneri to be a descendant of Kaguya because he was a typical filler villain character! Gross SHIT.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 26, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> Seen this yet guys?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


It just occurred to me that Boruto reminds me a lot of Hikari from Nagi no Asukara. I dunno if anyone else who's watched it gets that feeling, it's his maturity through immaturity thing, I think.


----------



## Evil (May 26, 2015)

Eye See You


----------



## Arles Celes (May 26, 2015)

Oh Evil-san 

Is that a spoiler? Sasuke shows something crazy dojutsu thing/powerful genjutsu?

Is Salad subject to some trauma like what Itachi did to Sasuke during the Uchiha massacre with Tsukuyomi?

Sasuke really looks like Madara there^^


----------



## Addy (May 26, 2015)

Evil said:


> Eye See You



Evil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

is that image related to next chapter? 

shit, she left 

well, time to go back a ghost again


----------



## Platypus (May 26, 2015)

Naruto-Hellsing crossover confirmed?


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 26, 2015)

Next chapter has many many eyes.


----------



## Addy (May 26, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Next chapter has many many eyes.



obito's sharingans? juubi monsters as in plural?


----------



## Evil (May 26, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Is that a spoiler? Sasuke shows something crazy dojutsu thing/powerful genjutsu?



Yes and no.



Arles Celes said:


> Is Salad subject to some trauma like what Itachi did to Sasuke during the Uchiha massacre with Tsukuyomi?
> 
> Sasuke really looks like Madara there^^



It's none of your business.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 26, 2015)

has to do with obito's sharingans?


----------



## Arles Celes (May 26, 2015)

"The Dawn"...like Akatsuki?

Maybe some Akatsuki related stuff? Or rather...Shin and his dad related stuff...

They are Neo Akatsuki now^^


----------



## Addy (May 26, 2015)

Evil said:


> Yes and no.


what is the yes part and the no part? 



> It's none of your business.



your a mean turtle goddess 

the only one with that many eyes is........... danzu


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 26, 2015)

I keep thinking that Shisui looking guy appeared and he'll look worse than Danzou.


----------



## Evil (May 26, 2015)

Gilgamesh said:


> has to do with obito's sharingans?



?\(?_o)/?



Arles Celes said:


> "The Dawn"...like Akatsuki?
> 
> Maybe some Akatsuki related stuff? Or rather...Shin and his dad related stuff...
> 
> They are Neo Akatsuki now^^



Ooooo


----------



## Platypus (May 26, 2015)

Hood's body being covered with Sharingan (Obito's collection) or him controlling some type of substance filled with Sharingan ? la Alucard (Hellsing) or Pride (fmab)?


----------



## Arles Celes (May 26, 2015)

Addy said:


> what is the yes part and the no part?
> 
> 
> 
> your a mean turtle goddess



Probably yes to the "Is that a spoiler?" part and no to everything else. 

And yeah, Evil stays true to her name. NF likes being tortured anyway.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 26, 2015)

> ?\(?_o)/?


     .


----------



## Klue (May 26, 2015)

Evil said:


> Yes and no.



Rinnegan? 

*Edit*: Wait, yes it's a spoiler, no Sasuke doesn't show awesome doujutsu thing.


----------



## Evil (May 26, 2015)

Klue said:


> Rinnegan?



What about it.


----------



## Addy (May 26, 2015)

Evil said:


> ?\(?_o)/?
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooo



what happens to salad and sasuke? does he do a late abortion? 


Evil said:


> What about it.



yeah, what about the rennigan..... Klue


----------



## Evil (May 26, 2015)

Addy said:


> what happens to salad and sasuke? does he do a late abortion?



It's none of your business.


----------



## Klue (May 26, 2015)

Evil said:


> What about it.



Anything new from it? New ability of some kind? Don't tell me Shin's dad's body is covered with Rinnegan, I will kill myself right now.


----------



## Addy (May 26, 2015)

Evil said:


> It's none of your business.



bu but but !!!!!!!!!!!! your mean


----------



## Evil (May 26, 2015)

Klue said:


> Anything new from it? New ability of some kind? Don't tell me Shin's dad's body is filled with Rinnegan, I will kill myself right now.



No new ability.


----------



## Addy (May 26, 2015)

Klue said:


> Anything new from it? New ability of some kind? Don't tell me Shin's dad's body is covered with Rinnegan,* I will kill myself right now.*



death isnt that bad....... being a ghost and all killed by hakuna matata


----------



## Arles Celes (May 26, 2015)

Maybe Madara returns 

We can see a Rinnegan eye in that pic.

Or maybe...a Sasuke impostor with many eyes?


----------



## Klue (May 26, 2015)

Addy said:


> bu but but !!!!!!!!!!!! your mean



Goddarnit Addy, focus!!


----------



## Addy (May 26, 2015)

Evil said:


> No new ability.



can i ask about shin ?


----------



## Hexa (May 26, 2015)

Maybe Sarada asks what Sasuke's been doing for (X) years and he replies "none of your business"?  I could see that happening, and Sarada is apparently upset at her inability to discover Sasuke's "true intentions".


----------



## Klue (May 26, 2015)

Evil said:


> No new ability.



Well, at least I don't need to kill myself. 






Right?


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 26, 2015)

Does Nardo appear? 


Addy said:


> bu but but !!!!!!!!!!!! your mean


It's none of your business indeed, since you're dead


----------



## Evil (May 26, 2015)

Addy said:


> can i ask about shin ?



Which one.


----------



## Lovely (May 26, 2015)

Evil said:


> It's none of your business.



Does Sasuke say that to Sarada?


----------



## Trojan (May 26, 2015)

That pic looks like Danzo's arm. 



> It's none of your business.



I wonder if that's Sasuke's answer to Salad's questions.


----------



## Evil (May 26, 2015)

Hexa said:


> Maybe Sarada asks what Sasuke's been doing for (X) years and he replies "none of your business"?  I could see that happening, and Sarada is apparently upset at her inability to discover Sasuke's "true intentions".



I really thought I'd be able to ride that one out for awhile.


----------



## Addy (May 26, 2015)

Evil said:


> Which one.



which shin or which question? 

if its the later, do we see him this chapter? 


Hexa said:


> Maybe Sarada asks what Sasuke's been doing for (X) years and he replies "none of your business"?  I could see that happening, and Sarada is apparently upset at her inability to discover Sasuke's "true intentions".


that makes sense but why would he say so? 



Klue said:


> Goddarnit Addy, focus!!


screw you 



Klue said:


> Well, at least I don't need to kill myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



........ for now


----------



## Arles Celes (May 26, 2015)

Maybe those eyes are connected to the Mini Juubi who acts as a spy for the Hooded guy. He watches over everyone.

If he is connected to Oro then maybe we will see more sharingan users soon.

If Shin is some kind of clone and his eyes are connected to Mini Juubi's due to looking exactly the same...


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 26, 2015)

what's this about rinnegan?


----------



## Addy (May 26, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Does Nardo appear?
> 
> It's none of your business indeed, since you're dead



e-ghosts have feelings 

infact, i am feeling kinda staby right now for no reason


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 26, 2015)

Evil said:


> Eye See You





The villain has the powers of all sharingans or the villain has Tobi's eye collection !


----------



## Klue (May 26, 2015)

Evil, are big and little Shin trying to acquire the Rinnegan and bring back Kaguya? Is that what this is about?


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 26, 2015)

Hexa said:


> Maybe Sarada asks what Sasuke's been doing for (X) years and he replies "none of your business"?  I could see that happening, and Sarada is apparently upset at her inability to discover Sasuke's "true intentions".





Evil said:


> I really thought I'd be able to ride that one out for awhile.



Welp.


----------



## Addy (May 26, 2015)

Evil said:


> I really thought I'd be able to ride that one out for awhile.



oh come on, there is still the reason behind his answer 


does he knows she is his daughter?


----------



## Trojan (May 26, 2015)

Evil said:


> I really thought I'd be able to ride that one out for awhile.



you've never been that rude as far as I remember, so it was kinda obvious honestly.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 26, 2015)

Villain's body full of sharingan.



Addy said:


> e-ghosts have feelings
> 
> infact, i am feeling kinda staby right now for no reason



I'm always feeling stabby.


----------



## Evil (May 26, 2015)

Addy said:


> which shin or which question?
> 
> if its the later, do we see him this chapter?



Both?


----------



## Klue (May 26, 2015)

Evil said:


> I really thought I'd be able to ride that one out for awhile.



Damn, Sasuke is cold-blooded. *Bender voice from Futurama*


----------



## Hexa (May 26, 2015)

Addy said:


> that makes sense but why would he say so?


My guess.  From an in-universe perspective, it's probably "crazy Kaguya adventure stuff" where knowledge is better kept classified for the same reason CIA agents shouldn't tell their kids what cases they're working on.  Out-of-universe, to keep up suspense.


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 26, 2015)

Evil said:


> Which one.



haha got you, he asked you about shin and you said witch one...


The hidden villain has an army of shin's , like project umbrela there are shit loads of clones with sharingan....

Im smart


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 26, 2015)

Klue said:


> Evil, are big and little Shin trying to acquire the Rinnegan and bring back Kaguya? Is that what this is about?



why would shisui care about kaguya?


----------



## Trojan (May 26, 2015)

Klue said:


> Damn, Sasuke is cold-blooded. *Bender voice from Futurama*



fanon makers for loving Sasuke would love to see that.


----------



## Zef (May 26, 2015)

Sasuke uses Rinnegan and sees some shit.


----------



## Trojan (May 26, 2015)

Maybe there are many shins made of zetsus.


----------



## Addy (May 26, 2015)

Klue said:


> Evil, are big and little Shin trying to acquire the *Rinnegan and bring back Kaguya*? Is that what this is about?



no       


Hussain said:


> you've never been that rude as far as I remember, so it was kinda obvious honestly.


well, she tricked me........... but i am not that smart so.......


----------



## Arles Celes (May 26, 2015)

Well,  Sasuke clearly won't answer to Salad's questions as Kishi will ride the mystery till the end of the Gaiden...or even answer it in the movie no less...

Kishi is quite EVIL himself LOL


----------



## Platypus (May 26, 2015)

Gilgamesh said:


> why would shisui care about kaguya?



Who told you it's Shisui?


----------



## Klue (May 26, 2015)

Gilgamesh said:


> why would shisui care about kaguya?



Not sure, but recycling is Kishi's specialty.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 26, 2015)

Army of onions? That'll be hilarious.


----------



## Addy (May 26, 2015)

Evil said:


> Both?



both shins? 

clones?


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 26, 2015)

I got what evil said boys, shin's dad has an army of shin"s with sharingans.... clone army.



Like project umbrela guys


----------



## Evil (May 26, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> haha got you, he asked you about shin and you said witch one...
> 
> 
> The hidden villain has an army of shin's , like project umbrela there are shit loads of clones with sharingan....
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcGQpjCztgA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Addy (May 26, 2015)

Hexa said:


> My guess.  From an in-universe perspective, it's probably "crazy Kaguya adventure stuff" where knowledge is better kept classified for the same reason CIA agents shouldn't tell their kids what cases they're working on.  Out-of-universe, to keep up suspense.



that.... yeah, that makes sense. i mean, no one seems to treat salad like crap as with naruto so maybe it was kept a secret indeed


----------



## Klue (May 26, 2015)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcGQpjCztgA[/YOUTUBE]



Sharingan army and no Rinnegan? I'll have to avoid Blink for the coming week.


----------



## Addy (May 26, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> I got what evil said boys, shin's dad has an army of shin"s with sharingans.... clone army.
> 
> 
> 
> Like project umbrela guys



you do realize the manga already has an attack of the clones start wars zetsu clones army rip off, right?


----------



## Arles Celes (May 26, 2015)

Klue said:


> Not sure, but recycling is Kishi's specialty.



Damn right. 

But...judging by his formula there might be a bigger and badder enemy out there who was behind Kaguya and was the "true" mastermind.

The chain of puppetry continues.

More dojutsu stuff and wood on the way though as said villain won't show new stuff unfortunately.


----------



## Trojan (May 26, 2015)

Klue said:


> Sharingan army and no Rinnegan? I'll have to avoid Blink for the coming week.



It's ok Klue, you were a dead horse anyway. 

but this week is apparently going to be nightmare for me to see more of those.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 26, 2015)

and here i thought kishi forgot about the leftover sharingans


----------



## Addy (May 26, 2015)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcGQpjCztgA[/YOUTUBE]


does naruto punch sasuke for being a dick?


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 26, 2015)

Addy said:


> you do realize the manga already has an attack of the clones start wars zetsu clones army rip off, right?



That gives even more validation since kishi repeats the same old shit 

But i think this clones are more special then the zetsu ones... maybe tobi collection of sharigans could be used as DNA to make some shitty uchiha clones and then train them to be OP


----------



## Arles Celes (May 26, 2015)

Addy said:


> does naruto punch sasuke for being a dick?



Like as if he ever did so just for Sasuke being a dick 

Naruto's and Sakura's tolerance to Sasuke's antics is REALLY high.

Maybe Sasuke tries to Amaterasu Shin or his dad?


----------



## Evil (May 26, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Damn right.
> 
> But...judging by his formula there might be a bigger and badder enemy out there who was behind Kaguya and was the "true" mastermind.
> 
> ...


----------



## Klue (May 26, 2015)

Don't leave Evil. You still haven't confirmed all of my Rinne fantasies.


----------



## Addy (May 26, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> That gives even more validation since kishi repeats the same old shit
> 
> But i think this clones are more special then the zetsu ones... maybe tobi collection of sharigans could be used as DNA to make some shitty uchiha clones and then train them to be OP



attack of the onions........ sharingan onions 

man, shisui must have fucked a lot of onions to make ugly onion babies


----------



## Arles Celes (May 26, 2015)

Hussain said:


> It's ok Klue, you were a dead horse anyway.
> 
> but this week is apparently going to be nightmare for me to see more of those.



What do you hate more? Uchihas or Sharingan?

Oro might have created more Uchihas but he might just took over Obito's sharingan "factory".


----------



## OldMonkey (May 26, 2015)

Shin is a Zetsu 2.0 ?


----------



## Klue (May 26, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> What do you hate more? Uchihas or Sharingan?
> 
> Oro might have created more Uchihas but he might just took over Obito's sharingan "factory".



I don't hate the Sharingan at all. Just want the Rinnegan to reach higher.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 26, 2015)

Army of zetsus vs army of sharingan clones


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 26, 2015)

Huh wonder how this guy made an army of shin's. Maybe his related to kaguya, that kind of power is not easy to get.... 

hmmmm


----------



## Addy (May 26, 2015)

well, kaguya is back.......... shit 

time to see her get pummeled again by the queen's daughter.......... the daughter of woman who one panaled her


----------



## Evil (May 26, 2015)

Klue said:


> Don't leave Evil. You still haven't confirmed all of my Rinne fantasies.



If it makes you feel better, it's because he has the rinnegan that Sasuke was on the mission.


----------



## Trojan (May 26, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> What do you hate more? Uchihas or Sharingan?
> 
> Oro might have created more Uchihas but he might just took over Obito's sharingan "factory".



Both, since they are the same shit anyway. 

- If Oro can create them, he wouldn't have bothered trying to take sasuke/itachi's bodies.


----------



## Arles Celes (May 26, 2015)

Does the chapter hint/reveal said enemy for whom Kaguya was building her army?


----------



## Addy (May 26, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Army of zetsus vs army of sharingan clones



what if its a mix of zetsu clones with the sharingans?


----------



## Klue (May 26, 2015)

Evil said:


> If it makes you feel better, it's because he has the rinnegan that Sasuke was on the mission.



That's it? Awww.


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 26, 2015)

Addy said:


> attack of the onions........ sharingan onions
> 
> man, shisui must have fucked a lot of onions to make ugly onion babies



LeL

Man the villain might be more powerful thn we tought to make this army without the use of gedo mazo...

Hmmm related to kaguya 



Klue said:


> I don't hate the Sharingan at all. Just want the Rinnegan to reach higher.



Tenseigan will be the new shit tho..... just wait for the movie bro


----------



## Evil (May 26, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Does the chapter hint/reveal said enemy for whom Kaguya was building her army?


----------



## Addy (May 26, 2015)

Evil said:


> If it makes you feel better, it's because he has the rinnegan that Sasuke was on the mission.



sasuke was hunting down rennigans for 12 years even though he has one when his brother sealed a rennigan in one panel? MS itachi >>>>>> rennigan 

btw, i see itachi in the page.......... is he in the chapter?


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 26, 2015)

Addy said:


> what if its a mix of zetsu clones with the sharingans?



well shin is an onion for a reason... I guess lol


----------



## Klue (May 26, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> Tenseigan will be the new shit tho..... just wait for the movie bro



Tenseigan was bested by BSM Naruto in his initial chakra mode form.


----------



## Trojan (May 26, 2015)

Honestly it's good if Kishi would bring the whole Kaguya's army thing.


----------



## Addy (May 26, 2015)

that's not fair, sasuke doesn't have any expressions so that might be yes or no 

unless that post got your attention


----------



## OldMonkey (May 26, 2015)

Sasuke’s Rinnegan 

He should get rid of that shit.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 26, 2015)

> I don't hate the Sharingan at all. Just want the Rinnegan to reach higher.



It's the 2nd strongest eye in the manga after Kaguya's eye. That's pretty high.

These spoilers confuse me


----------



## Addy (May 26, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> LeL
> 
> Man the villain might be more powerful thn we tought to make this army without the use of gedo mazo...
> 
> *Hmmm related to kaguya *



kaguya was actually the savior and she was a hero......... she was the coolest guy!!!!!!1


----------



## Klue (May 26, 2015)

OldMonkey said:


> From Sasuke?s Rinnegan
> 
> He should get rid of that shit.



Kill yourself.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 26, 2015)

Any reason revealed why Sarada is wanted?


----------



## Klue (May 26, 2015)

Gilgamesh said:


> It's the 2nd strongest eye in the manga after Kaguya's eye. That's pretty high.
> 
> These spoilers confuse me



Kaguya's eye is just a beefed up Rinnegan drunk off Tailed Beast juice.

Fuck what the name implies.


Do not accept.


----------



## Addy (May 26, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Honestly it's good if Kishi would bring the whole Kaguya's army thing.



shins having the sharingans are baisicly uchiha which means kaguya was raising an army to fight the uchiha clan......... whom itachi already killed


----------



## vered (May 26, 2015)

Evil said:


> If it makes you feel better, it's because he has the rinnegan that Sasuke was on the mission.



What do you mean by that? Uncovering the truth behind Kaguya's origins? searching for answers?
Sasuke will reveal what  was his mission all these years?


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 26, 2015)

Klue said:


> Tenseigan was bested by BSM Naruto in his initial chakra mode form.



i know but that was plot reasons... kishi said tenseigan its equal to rinnegan... and i doubt that will b th last tim will see the tenseigan.

we have mitsuki bro who is an obivous moon child, possible boruto power cuz hinata got hamura power in the last movie.



Evil said:


> If it makes you feel better, it's because he has the rinnegan that Sasuke was on the mission.



is that to make klue feel better cuz it would be hard to belive a 6 tomoe sharinnegan in the eye of the villain... unless juubi's other half is involved... the one part that was sealed in hamura...


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 26, 2015)

is kaguya mentioned at all?


----------



## Addy (May 26, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Any reason revealed why Sarada is wanted?



none of your business 


Gilgamesh said:


> These spoilers confuse me



that means Evil is doing her job


----------



## Evil (May 26, 2015)

vered said:


> What do you mean by that? Uncovering the truth behind Kaguya's origins? searching for answers?
> Sasuke will reveal what  was *his mission* all these years?


----------



## Zef (May 26, 2015)

I don't understand. Is there Rinnegan wank or not?


----------



## Addy (May 26, 2015)

vered said:


> What do you mean by that? Uncovering the truth behind Kaguya's origins? searching for answers?
> Sasuke will reveal what  was his mission all these years?



no, it seems salad asks sasuke a few things and he says "none of your business"


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 26, 2015)

Addy said:


> kaguya was actually the savior and she was a hero......... she was the coolest guy!!!!!!1



that was obito


----------



## OldMonkey (May 26, 2015)

Sasuke to Sarada : 

Yeah sorry.. I am not as smart as Itachi


----------



## Klue (May 26, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> i know but that was plot reasons... *kishi said tenseigan its equal to rinnegan*... and i doubt that will b th last tim will see the tenseigan.



When did he say that? 

In all seriousness, I do believe that was his intention. And yeah, plot be plottin', but I'll take what I can get.

1st Form BSM > Tensenigan. 






The Faceless Man said:


> is that to mak klue feel better cuz it would be hard to belive a 6 tomoe sharinnegan in the eye of the villain... unless juubi's other half is involved... the one part that was sealed in hamura...



Wait, is that what Evil was saying? Shin is a Rinnegan user? 

I thought Evil meant, Sasuke was on the mission because he had the Rinnegan.

He being Sasuke.


----------



## vered (May 26, 2015)

Uncover her mission? Kaguya's mission by using humanity as soldiers?


----------



## Annabella (May 26, 2015)

I'm guessing Sasuke was using his rinnegan to go to different dimensions then..?


Has hood created an army of Shins to use against Sasuke


----------



## Addy (May 26, 2015)

his mission was to stop the army from formin......... but zetsu is dead. that doesnt make sense


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 26, 2015)

Oh his mission was to find out, why did kaguya made an army and for who, and why at that time.


----------



## Klue (May 26, 2015)

Zef said:


> I don't understand. Is there Rinnegan wank or not?



I too would like to know.

I'm on the edge of my seat, tissues and lotion at the ready.


----------



## OldMonkey (May 26, 2015)

Addy said:


> his mission was to stop the army from formin......... but zetsu is dead. that doesnt make sense



Shin might be Zetsu \o/


----------



## Addy (May 26, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> that was obito



just wait until naruto says that to kaguya 



Klue said:


> I too would like to know.
> 
> I'm on the edge of my seat, tissues and lotion at the ready.



be prepared for the worst case of blueballs you ever had


----------



## Klue (May 26, 2015)

Addy said:


> be prepared for the worst case of blueballs you ever had



Nothing is worst than the 4th Databook.


Rinne Sharingan.

ck


----------



## Evil (May 26, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> Oh his mission was to find out, why did kaguya made an army and for who.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNJM4Plnj6w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 26, 2015)

Klue said:


> When did he say that?
> 
> In all seriousness, I do believe that was his intention. And yeah, plot be plottin', but I'll take what I can get.
> 
> ...



Here is the debate of Tenseigan and Rinngan 

I belive tenseigan is stronget cuz it cut the moon in half.... that shit is strongt then a meteorite.


I dont know, i doubt shin has rinnegan, since we get an army of them.... maybe shin's father the figgure that has his face hidden has it.
I mean to make an army like that you need a gedo mazo or some power related to kaguya etc.


----------



## Addy (May 26, 2015)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNJM4Plnj6w[/YOUTUBE]



so kishi did not forget after all...... so happy 

why did he leave salad though? 



Klue said:


> Nothing is worst than the 4th Databook.
> 
> 
> Rinne Sharingan.
> ...



the naming of the rennigan bothers you?


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 26, 2015)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNJM4Plnj6w[/YOUTUBE]





Me smart  feel pride, ogre happy


----------



## Zef (May 26, 2015)

Klue said:


> I too would like to know.
> 
> I'm on the edge of my seat, tissues and lotion at the ready.


Kishi has to give us at least one new Rinnegan feat before this Gaiden ends.


Klue said:


> *Nothing is worst than the 4th Databook.*
> 
> 
> Rinne Sharingan.
> ...


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 26, 2015)

Addy said:


> so kishi did not forget after all...... so happy
> 
> why did he leave salad though?



More like he doesn't care but still addresses it in the end...in a few chapters. 

Or maybe it'll expand to the movie too


----------



## Platypus (May 26, 2015)

> 原作のラスボスだた大筒木カグヤがいったい何者で、
> For example, what exactly is Kaguya, the last boss in the manga.
> どこから来たのかを解明しねいと再び世界が厄災に見舞われてしまうので、それを阻止するための旅でもあるんです。
> If they don't find out where she came from the same things could happen again, so the journey is sort of to prevent that as well.
> ...



Kishi you liar

Seems like the missions were connected to Kaguya after all, Zef.


----------



## Addy (May 26, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> Me smart  feel pride, ogre happy



i am so proud of you 


now, guess why sasuke left salad


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 26, 2015)

Shin and hood are Otsutsuki civil war survivors who escaped to earth and found obito's lab to replace their byakugans

Kaguya wanted to make an army to go to the moon and fight the clan so they wouldn't get in her way like her sons did

best theory i can come up with


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 26, 2015)

Addy said:


> just wait until naruto says that to kaguya



no dude his grown up.... cmon


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 26, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Kishi you liar



That was back then, this is now.


----------



## Zef (May 26, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Kishi you liar



Rekt.


----------



## Addy (May 26, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> More like he doesn't care but still addresses it in the end...in a few chapters.
> 
> Or maybe it'll expand to the movie too



i am still trying to wrap my head around the fact that kaguya was preparing an army to fight an army of shin who basically amount to the uchiha clan 

and itachi killed the uchiha clan prior meaning he prevented another war


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 26, 2015)

Addy said:


> so kishi did not forget after all...... so happy



you do realiaze that if he diddnt forgt this, that mans th interview where he said that he wont explore kaguya background will be now wrriten.

that means more hamura/hagaromo, moon people, tenseigan and mitsuki coonection...

that shit is good


----------



## Platypus (May 26, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> That was back then, this is now.


Well yeah technically, *the manga* != Gaiden


----------



## Trojan (May 26, 2015)

So glad he is going to answer that. Honestly it was so dumb to leave it out.


----------



## Klue (May 26, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> you do realiaze that if he diddnt forgt this, that mans th interview where he said that he wont explore kaguya background will be now wrriten.
> 
> that means more hamura/hagaromo, moon people, tenseigan and mitsuki coonection...
> 
> that shit is good



I think you forgot something. 

Go ahead, say it.


----------



## Addy (May 26, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> you do realiaze that if he diddnt forgt this, that mans th interview where he said that he wont explore kaguya background will be now wrriten.
> 
> that means more hamura/hagaromo, moon people, tenseigan and mitsuki coonection...
> 
> that shit is good



meh, dont care. as long as uchiha and sharingan seem to be at the core of this ......... and itachi for some reason


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 26, 2015)

Addy said:


> i am so proud of you
> 
> 
> now, guess why sasuke left salad




lt me guess, cuz he could not put his daughter in danger, knowing that higher poor could take her, and he could not defen her no matter how strong he is ?


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 26, 2015)

Addy said:


> i am still trying to wrap my head around the fact that kaguya was preparing an army to fight an army of shin who basically amount to the uchiha clan
> 
> and *itachi killed the uchiha clan prior meaning he prevented another war *



Oh god I hope it doesn't get as far as this


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 26, 2015)

come on evil don't stop there


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 26, 2015)

Klue said:


> I think you forgot something.
> 
> Go ahead, say it.



I was right ?


----------



## Addy (May 26, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> lt me guess, cuz he could not put his daughter in danger, knowing that higher poor could take her, and he could not defen her no matter how strong he is ?



which is why he left her?


----------



## Zef (May 26, 2015)

I can already feel the Ootsusuki plot become more convoluted.


----------



## Addy (May 26, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Oh god I hope it doesn't get as far as this



then why is itachi praised? XD



Zef said:


> I can already feel the *Ootsusuki *plot become more convoluted.



correction, it is the uchiha plot


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 26, 2015)

Hussain said:


> So glad he is going to answer that. Honestly it was so dumb to leave it out.



Admittedly I was curious about this before the manga ends too. But Now...


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 26, 2015)

Addy said:


> meh, dont care. as long as uchiha and sharingan seem to be at the core of this ......... and itachi for some reason



Hmmmm yeah i dont know how will he combine all that.

Found the interview tho.



> 原作のラスボスだた大筒木カグヤがいったい何者で、
> For example, what exactly is Kaguya, the last boss in the manga.
> どこから来たのかを解明しねいと再び世界が厄災に見舞われてしまうので、それを阻止するための旅でもあるん です。
> If they don't find out where she came from the same things could happen again, so the journey is sort of to prevent that as well.
> ...


----------



## vered (May 26, 2015)

Klue said:


> I think you forgot something.
> 
> Go ahead, say it.



Well klue, going by Evil words, the Rinnegan  has something to do with why he is on the mission,at least so it will probably get mentioned this chapter.


----------



## Addy (May 26, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> Hmmmm yeah i dont know how will he combine all that.
> 
> Found the interview tho.



maybe this is connected to what zetsu said "you are not as smart as itachi". could it be that itachi figured it out?


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 26, 2015)

Addy said:


> which is why he left her?



if you think about it... that would make sense.

if you cant protect your daughter, and the enemy is after you.... would you involve your familly ?

I dont think so bro.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 26, 2015)

> maybe this is connected to what zetsu said "you are not as smart as itachi". could it be that itachi figured it out?



considering how much kishi suck itachi's dick i wouldn't be surprised


----------



## Addy (May 26, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> if you think about it... that would make sense.
> 
> if you cant protct your daughter, and the enemy is after you.... would you involve your familly?
> 
> I dont think so bro.


but salad is known to be an uchiha. she wears the symbol everywhere and is called as such. not sure how that helps when the enemy can kidnap your daughter.......... which they tried to do in chapter 2


----------



## Klue (May 26, 2015)

vered said:


> well klue going by Evil words, the Rinnegan at least has something to do with why he is on the mission so it will probably at least get mentioned this chapter.



I know, but I need more.


----------



## Platypus (May 26, 2015)

Addy said:


> maybe this is connected to what zetsu said "you are not as smart as itachi". could it be that itachi figured it out?



No.**


----------



## Tony Lou (May 26, 2015)

Addy said:


> but salad is known to be an uchiha. she wears the symbol everywhere and is called as such. not sure how that helps when the enemy can kidnap your daughter.......... which they tried to do in chapter 2



And in that case, wouldn't it be good to have your father around to protect you?


----------



## Addy (May 26, 2015)

man, that excuse sasuke had was stupid....... as predicted


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 26, 2015)

Addy said:


> but salad is known to be an uchiha. she wears the symbol everywhere and is called as such. not sure how that helps when the enemy can kidnap your daughter.......... which they tried to do in chapter 2



well they did try to hid the fact that she was even alive, no birth certificate and such shit... and maybe sasuke thought that he could hide her by being a distraction for the enemy while hidding her existence from them


its possible, it has gaps but hell kishi is not that smart so yeah...


----------



## Klue (May 26, 2015)

Addy said:


> man, that excuse sasuke had was stupid....... as predicted



Straight up dead beat.

No shame.


----------



## Blu-ray (May 26, 2015)

Nothing like waking up to Evil in the morning.

So, Sauce's mission is basically finding out what Kaguya of all people needed an army to fight, and to prevent that threat from happening or something. I figured that's what his mission was. Glad Kishi decided to rap up that loose end.

Poor Sarada tho.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 26, 2015)

Klue said:


> Straight up dead beat.
> 
> No shame.


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 26, 2015)

Luiz said:


> And in that case, wouldn't it be good to have your father around to protect you?



- enemy is stronger then you and you cant protect your familly.
- enemy is after you
- you hide the existence of your daughter ( no birth certificate etc )
- you sit in the enemy face and distract them from founding out your relations with others...



or maybe he tought that sarada was his weakness so he must not involve her in this shit...


----------



## Addy (May 26, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> well they did try to hid the fact that she was even alive, no birth certificate and such shit... and maybe sasuke thought that he could hide her by being a distraction for the enemy while hidding her existence from them
> 
> 
> its possible, it has gaps but hell kishi is not that smart so yeah...



then hide her name. call her harono, not uchiha


----------



## Arya Stark (May 26, 2015)

Fuck this. Evil appears on the week of my finals. .

So Sasuke is on mission because of Kaguya's army, huh?


----------



## Platypus (May 26, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> well they did try to hid the fact that she was even alive, no birth certificate and such shit... and maybe sasuke thought that he could hide her by being a distraction for the enemy while hidding her existence from them
> 
> 
> its possible, it has gaps but hell kishi is not that smart so yeah...


That'd be the stupidest.

They tried to cover up her existence by hiding the certificate (an official document found only in Konoha) but let her run free on the streets with an Uchiha clan symbol on her back for everyone and their mother to see?

What if no certificate in Konoha just means she wasn't born in Konoha?


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 26, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> Nothing like waking up to Evil in the morning.


With lots of blood.


----------



## Trojan (May 26, 2015)

Gilgamesh said:


> considering how much kishi suck itachi's dick i wouldn't be surprised



Viz translation had it "you're denser than itachi". So, Zetsu was putting both of them down actually.


----------



## Raiden (May 26, 2015)

Evil said:


> It's none of your business.



Lmao Sasuke ended up being like Fugaku.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 26, 2015)

Evil's gone now huh? 

I was hoping we'd get a little clue as to who it was that Kaguya felt the need to create an army to fight against.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 26, 2015)

Addy said:


> then hide her name. call her harono, not uchiha



Minato had the right idea.


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 26, 2015)

Addy said:


> then hide her name. call her harono, not uchiha



yeah that was stupid.... or like i said maybe he dint want to involve her cuz she is his weakness by all means and you cant protect 24 hours a day.



Arya Stark said:


> Fuck this. Evil appears on the week of my finals. .
> 
> So Sasuke is on mission because of Kaguya's army, huh?



yes and im right twice in a row 



Platypus said:


> That'd be the stupidest.
> 
> They tried to cover up her existence by hiding the certificate (an official document found only in Konoha) but let her run free on the streets with an Uchiha clan symbol on her back for everyone and their mother to see?



this is kishi bro... he has less logic.
 or like i said maybe he dint want to involve her cuz she is his weakness by all means and you cant protect 24 hours a day.

i dont defend sasuke i dont like him that much.... but kishi could make up a good reason if he wants.


----------



## Trojan (May 26, 2015)

Luiz said:


> Minato had the right idea.



F that shit. 
I always wanted my Namikaze Narudo.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 26, 2015)

Hussain said:


> F that shit.
> I always wanted my Namikaze Narudo.



Imagine Namikaze Boruto


----------



## Arles Celes (May 26, 2015)

Addy said:


> man, that excuse sasuke had was stupid....... as predicted



Though...what would be a good excuse anyway? 

1. No excuse just Sasuke leaving because he hates family duties.

2. Sasuke leaves because Sakura turns off her "sub" button and starts ordering him around.

3. He faps so much to Itachi picks that he collapses for over 10-12 years due to sheer effort.

4. He hears that his daughter will wear glasses and leaves because having a kid that wears glasses in the Uchiha family is an embarrassment. He spares hers life since her hair at least is not pink...

5. It is revealed that Sasuke did fall in love with Kaguya(and her power) this he leaves Konoha so that he can try to resurrect and marry her.

6. He can't stay in Konoha as long as at least one elder is still alive since he goes berserk in their presence.

7. He leaves to make more kids for the sake of resurrecting his clan and doesn't want to be limited to Konoha bitches.

?????


----------



## Raiden (May 26, 2015)

Kishimoto playing hard to the Indra story he came up with for Sauce. That's a little harsh though.


----------



## Zef (May 26, 2015)

Albeit I have no idea what they're talking about on the prior page about Sarada's birth certificate being hidden. Evil said nothing about all that.


----------



## Trojan (May 26, 2015)

@HK



> Imagine Namikaze Boruto



I would have been ok with that.


----------



## Addy (May 26, 2015)

Luiz said:


> Minato had the right idea.


yup 


The Faceless Man said:


> yeah that was stupid.... or like i said maybe he dint want to involve her cuz she is his weakness by all means and you cant protect 24 hours a day.



could be but i still call bullshit on it if it's true


----------



## Addy (May 26, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Though...what would be a good excuse anyway?
> 
> 1. No excuse just Sasuke leaving because he hates family duties.
> 
> ...


i want to believe that he doesn't know


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 26, 2015)

Addy said:


> could be but i still call bullshit on it if it's true



its like all super heroes that they dont want to involve their familly cuz they could end up killed... that would be an okay expliantion for me...
tho like all movies their familly end up being involved even if they dont want that.


----------



## Addy (May 26, 2015)

gabzilla said:


> Poor Sarada.



poor thing. 

"none of your business"

sasuke straight up dead beet but that doesn't mean he should be an asshole


----------



## Tony Lou (May 26, 2015)

Hussain said:


> F that shit.
> I always wanted my Namikaze Narudo.



That allowed Naruto to make a name for himself without ever having daddy's fame rubbing off on him.

It makes for good storytelling.


On another note, if Sasuke stayed away from home to protect his daughter, Sakura fucked up big time when she turned their house into a Uchiha shrine.

That's some Iron Man 3 shit right there...


----------



## Arles Celes (May 26, 2015)

Raiden said:


> Lmao Sasuke ended up being like Fugaku.



At least he did not disown her like Hiashi did...or attempted to send assassins after her like Gaara's dad did.

Just blunt and aloof dad who does what he believes to be correct without bothering with other people feelings...or at least caring little.

He might say "You really are my daughter" once she does something to earn his respect.

Sasuke won't praise much but it is due to it being so scarce that it will be more valuable IMO.

Other than that Sasuke hardly changed much it seems. Guess Kishi believes that being a jerk is a part of his charm by now.


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 26, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> Of course the great Evil appears when I'm offline...
> 
> What has been revealed/hinted at so far?



- army of clone shin's with sharingans
- sasuke was out to found out why kaguya wanted an army and for who she wanted that army, and why at that time
- the interview where kishi says that he wont continue kaguya past is now over cuz he now does that, expect more kaguya and other background from moon people, even more when mitsuki looks to be a moon guy.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 26, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Sasuke is a dick. Basically...



I knew this series would be heart breaking. 



SharinganGirl said:


> Just because Evil says something doesn't mean it's proof. That's not good enough for me.



Trust in Evil. What is revealed will come to happen. Always and forever.



The Faceless Man said:


> - army os shin's with sharingans
> - sasuke was out to found ou why kaguya wanted an army and for who she wanted that army, and why at that time
> - the interview where kishi says that h wont continue kaguya past is now ovr cuz he now dos that, expect more kaguya and other background from moon people, even more whn mitsuki looks to be a moon guy.



Thanks!

Actually sounds interesting. Too bad it won't be executed properly in a short series.


----------



## Addy (May 26, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> Of course the great Evil appears when I'm offline...
> 
> What has been revealed/hinted at so far?



something like this:

salad asks sasuke stuff like why he wasnt there for her. he says "none of your buisness". there is also a clone shin army and that is what kaguya was trying to raise an army for. 

in other words, she was trying to kill an army of sharingan users............. while itachi did it alone


----------



## auem (May 26, 2015)

what i don't understand is why he was running around a forest for 12 years to learn the truth...i would like to see how Kishi explains it.


----------



## Platypus (May 26, 2015)

Zef said:


> Albeit I have no idea what they're talking about on the prior page about Sarada's birth certificate being hidden. Evil said nothing about all that.



Just speculation about the missing birth certificate (700+2).


----------



## Zef (May 26, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> Of course the great Evil appears when I'm offline...
> 
> What has been revealed/hinted at so far?



-Sasuke brushes off Sarada's question.

-Sasuke has been doing Kaguya related shit.

It reminds me of this.


>Someone asks Sasuke a question
>Sasuke brushes them off
>Sasuke explains anyway


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 26, 2015)

> salad asks sasuke stuff like why he wasnt there for her. he says "none of your buisness". *there is also a clone shin army and that is what kaguya was trying to raise an army for. *



what? where did you get that from?

and itachi had obito's help


----------



## Klue (May 26, 2015)

Gilgamesh said:


> what? where did you get that from?



Evil.


----------



## sasuke love 12 (May 26, 2015)

What kishi is planing ? what the fuck the page of manga means ? kishi is wanting to do some bs genjutsu ? please god don't let this happen


----------



## Terra Branford (May 26, 2015)

Addy said:


> something like this:
> 
> salad asks sasuke stuff like why he wasnt there for her. he says "none of your buisness". there is also a clone shin army and that is what kaguya was trying to raise an army for.
> 
> in other words, she was trying to kill an army of sharingan users............. while did it alone



I bet once the army hits and proves to be a difficult fight they will regret killing Kaguya because she was technically the good guy.  

wait how does Orochimaru fit into this then? Or is he movie villain only?


----------



## gabzilla (May 26, 2015)

auem said:


> what i don't understand is why he was running around a forest for 12 years to learn the truth...i would like to see how Kishi explains it.



Talking to trees


----------



## Platypus (May 26, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> I don't see any spoilers in any of theses posts about Sasuke leaving and his reason for it. I see people making up theories and posting old manga photos as a result. Perhaps I skipped over it. Care to enlighten me?



The hints Evil has given us are:

- new Akatsuki + lots of eyes (the Alucard picture titled The Dawn, i.e. Akatsuki in Japanese)
- Sasuke's journey being related to Kaguya's origin/goals?
- Multiple Shins?
- Sasuke telling his daughter it's none of her business.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 26, 2015)

Zef said:


> -Sasuke brushes off Sarada's question.
> 
> -Sasuke has been doing Kaguya related shit.
> 
> ...


Yeah it's always like this 




Arya Stark said:


> every time evil gives spoilers some genius asks the same question, says the same thing and evil owns them every single time.
> 
> though i missed her riddles.



This.


----------



## Addy (May 26, 2015)

auem said:


> what i don't understand is why he was running around a forest for 12 years to learn the truth...i would like to see how Kishi explains it.



fan theory:

he wanted to protect her.

but that makes no sense because the uchiha symbol is everywhere and she is called uchiha


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 26, 2015)

kaguya needing an army to fight a kid clone army is kinda dumb considering she could stomp them without even trying


----------



## Addy (May 26, 2015)

Zef said:


> -Sasuke brushes off Sarada's question.
> 
> -Sasuke has been doing Kaguya related shit.
> 
> ...



hasn't learned a thing


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 26, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Actually sounds interesting. Too bad it won't be executed properly in a short series.



maybe this is why he said that the movie will be intersting ? cuz now it sounds possible...


----------



## Addy (May 26, 2015)

Gilgamesh said:


> kaguya needing an army to fight a kid clone army is kinda dumb considering she could stomp them without even trying



well, kaguya is  dumb


----------



## Zef (May 26, 2015)

sasuke love 12 said:


> What kishi is planing ? what the fuck the page of manga means ? kishi is wanting to do some bs genjutsu ? please god don't let this happen



What genjutsu?  Dafuq?


----------



## Addy (May 26, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> jk kishi i have a tender heart don't hurt it too much


he has been twisting a knife in your heart for the past 4 chapters. your still not hurt?


----------



## Tony Lou (May 26, 2015)

Zef said:


> -Sasuke brushes off Sarada's question.
> 
> -Sasuke has been doing Kaguya related shit.
> 
> ...



Ahh yes, one of Sasuke's favorite lines.





Last panel.


----------



## Arles Celes (May 26, 2015)

Hussain said:


> it's good enough for everyone else.
> 
> @HK
> 
> ...



Would you prefer if Kishi explored more the Uzumaki clan or the Namikaze side?

I wonder if Minato did not belong to any famous clan and was just a very talented kid from an otherwise plain family kinda like Lee not belonging to any famous clan either. Nor Sakura.

Hmmm...


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 26, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> The answers better be good or I'll fly to Japan and force feed the manga series to Kishi.
> 
> jk kishi i have a tender heart don't hurt it too much
> 
> ...



I doubt the movie will be the end.... he will milk this shit, even more when DBS and House has retturned from beyond the grave.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 26, 2015)

Addy said:


> he has been twisting a knife in your heart for the past 4 chapters. your still not hurt?



hurt but not dead yet. chapter 5 will kill me if Sasuke just tosses Sarada aside when knowing exactly who she is. 

@The Faceless Man

Hopefully! I really do want to see Naruto continue the way Dragon Ball has. I think it has enough potential to do just nearly as good. <33


----------



## Raiden (May 26, 2015)

He's doing that he's doing to protect her- I think people would be silly to deny that, but he is his usually brusque and rude self.


----------



## Trojan (May 26, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Would you prefer if Kishi explored more the Uzumaki clan or the Namikaze side?
> 
> I wonder if Minato did not belong to any famous clan and was just a very talented kid from an otherwise plain family kinda like Lee not belonging to any famous clan either. Nor Sakura.
> 
> Hmmm...



I want to know the sealing jutsu from the Uzumaki clan, and Minato's backstory. 

I wan never convinced how magically everyone related to Narudo is not there. 
Like the Uzumaki Clan's country was destroyed, but Konoha was supposedly their allies, so why
they did not help? Or those who were able to escape. why they did not go to konoha instead of going
everywhere randomly? 

Especially with the whole Temple thing being in konoha. It does not make sense that it was only for Mito/Kushina.  If other Uzumaki were living there, why we haven't heard of any? All of them just died?


Also, even if Minato was from a normal family, why no one of his family asked about his Kid? 
Or the whole family just died magically as well?   


Don't care about the Senju, but since they are supposedly relative of the Uzumaki clan, where have they gone? Only Tsunade left from the supposedly strongest clan out there? 

same shit with Jiraiya also not bothering with his godson, nor did Kakashi give a damn about Naruto either. 


seems forced if you ask me.


----------



## Corvida (May 26, 2015)

Raiden said:


> He's doing that he's doing to protect her- I think people would be silly to deny that, but he is his usually brusque and rude self.



Naw  just you wait until he decides enough is enough and decides to teach respect to Burrito in the movie


----------



## Majin Lu (May 26, 2015)

Evil, please, does Sasuke come back to Konoha? Or is there a hint he will?


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 26, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> Evil, please, does Sasuke come back to Konoha? Or is there a hint he will?



yu no read movie info ? It already says what and how...


----------



## Zef (May 26, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> Evil, please, does Sasuke come back to Konoha? Or is there a hint he will?



Pretty sure that's way too early to happen. 


Unless you're asking if he comes back after 699....


----------



## Trojan (May 26, 2015)

Kishi said Sasuke does not live in konoha because of what he had done, and it would be so weird or something a long those lines. He is not going to live there.


----------



## Majin Lu (May 26, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> yu no read movie info ? It already says what and how...


What? I'm asking about next chapter, if Sasuke is back to Konoha next chapter or, for example, Naruto says they all are going back to Konoha in the last page.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 26, 2015)

weird for sasuke but not weird for gaara.

wat i don't even kishi


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 26, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Kishi said Sasuke does not live in konoha because of what he had done, and it would be so weird or something a long those lines. He is not going to live there.



yeah im sure he will train boruto outside konoha knowing villains are out there....
bro he will be in konoha for chunnin exams etc.



Majin Lu said:


> What? I'm asking about next chapter, if Sasuke is back to Konoha next chapter or, for example, Naruto says they all are going back to Konoha in the last page.



nope, we know just this 

-  army of clone shin's with sharingans
- sasuke was out to found out why kaguya wanted an army and for who she wanted that army, and why at that time
- the interview where kishi says that he wont continue kaguya past is now over cuz he now does that, expect more kaguya and other background from moon people, even more when mitsuki looks to be a moon guy.


----------



## Zef (May 26, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> What? I'm asking about next chapter, if Sasuke is back to Konoha next chapter or, for example, Naruto says they all are going back to Konoha in the last page.



Nah. Since it looks like Kishi is trying to tie up all the loose ends they'll probably go to Orochimaru next week. Maybe meet Taka as well.

Kishi using a new series to address crap he skipped from the old one. Not cool at all.


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 26, 2015)

Why is Sarada so important to the enemy then? Why do they want her? Obviously she has a lot of relevancy in terms of this plot and it's not just all about Kaguya and her clone army.


----------



## Addy (May 26, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> Why is Sarada so important to the enemy then? Why do they want her? Obviously she has a lot of relevancy in terms of this plot and it's not just all about Kaguya and her clone army.



to grow their sharingan collection?


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 26, 2015)

I somehow doubt that. Naruto knows something and won't say it. Sarada's birth records can't be found in Konoha. Something is up. I think it's more than just taking her eyes.


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 26, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> Why is Sarada so important to the enemy then? Why do they want her? Obviously she has a lot of relevancy in terms of this plot and it's not just all about Kaguya and her clone army.



her eyes might be special or to submit sasuke to their will by using her as blackmail ?


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 26, 2015)

Addy said:


> to grow their sharingan collection?



All those old pair of eyes are old. They need fresh ones yo.


----------



## Addy (May 26, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> her eyes might be special or to submit sasuke to their will by using her as blackmail ?



makes sense. the sharingan guy says "his daughter", and never says salad or "the other one". add that to their fixation on sasuke dead, salad as blackmail is very likely


----------



## Zef (May 26, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> Why is Sarada so important to the enemy then? Why do they want her? Obviously she has a lot of relevancy in terms of this plot and it's not just all about Kaguya and her clone army.



The hooded person is butthurt because Sasuke killed Itachi. 

Either they want to kill Sarada as an act of revenge, or they simply want to lure Sasuke so they can kill him.

Kishi's writing is so predictable. 

-Sarada will think Sasuke doesn't care. 
-Villain will capture her
-Sasuke will save her


----------



## Addy (May 26, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> All those old pair of eyes are old. They need fresh ones yo.



sharingan enthusiasts


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 26, 2015)

Zef said:


> The hooded person is butthurt because Sasuke killed Itachi.
> 
> Either they want to kill Sarada as an act of revenge, or they simply want to lure Sasuke so they can kill him.
> 
> ...



Makes sense. I thought about perhaps using her as bait to get to Sasuke. Perhaps they want Sasuke's Rinnegan?


----------



## Terra Branford (May 26, 2015)

hey i was just wondering. why is sarada wearing the uchiha clan symbol? doesn't she have to master the fireball jutsu first or did sakura just say fuck it? would be nice if sarada at least knew it.


----------



## Teachan (May 26, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> he should have married naruto at this point



Welcome to some months earlier, when the finale of the first series came out. 


Seriously though, if "It's none of your business" is Sasuke's answer to Sarada's probable "Dad, where have you been all this time and you never contacted us?", then the guy deserves to choke on a whole .


----------



## Addy (May 26, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> hey i was just wondering. why is sarada wearing the uchiha clan symbol? doesn't she have to master the fireball jutsu first or did sakura just say fuck it? would be nice if sarada at least knew it.


this chapter is too confusing......... or evil wants it to be 

we assume that sasuke wants to protect salad > she has the uchiha symbol and called uchiha salad instead of harono to conceal her identity.  she also isnt strong.

shin army > why is there a sharingan army?


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 26, 2015)

Addy said:


> makes sense. the sharingan guy says "his daughter", and never says salad or "the other one". add that to their fixation on sasuke dead, salad as blackmail is very likely



my theory might come true after all about sauske motive to leave the familly


----------



## Addy (May 26, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> my theory might come true after all about sauske motive to leave the familly



still bullshit though for the obvious reasons mentioned by me, you, and others 


i mean, not even a hawk letter?


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 26, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> my theory might come true after all about sauske motive to leave the familly



Use his family against him for blackmail hence why he left?


----------



## Addy (May 26, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> Use his family against him for blackmail hence why he left?



yup. doesnt make sense but do you have any other explanation?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 26, 2015)

The spoilers sound interesting so far so there multiple shins and they are clones or are they White Zetsus?



Platypus said:


> *- Sasuke telling his daughter it's none of her business.*


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 26, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> Use his family against him for blackmail hence why he left?



I think it makes perfect sense actually. Sasuke already lost his entire family once, and if his family he has now is put at risk yet again with him being around them, I get it. Konoha is a protected village. Sarada's birth is being kept secret. He most likely felt they'd be under the best and most safe care in Naruto's hands in the village. He left to not only protect his family but to put a stop to whatever is threatening the world this time around so he doesn't go through that loss again. That's my theory anyway.


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 26, 2015)

Addy said:


> still bullshit though for the obvious reasons mentioned by me, you, and others
> 
> 
> i mean, not even a hawk letter?



yeah, it would be the same shit as in hero movies, take spider man for example, not wanting to involve others and shit.



SharinganGirl said:


> Use his family against him for blackmail hence why he left?



yeah to protect a love one and not involve them in your war and shit.
typical hero movie etc.


----------



## Narutaru (May 26, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> my theory might come true after all about sauske motive to leave the familly



Even if that's the excuse Kishimoto runs with, it's about as dumb of an excuse you could think of with the way it's been laid out. A mentally challenged person could find Salad with all of the Uchiha symbols Sakura flashes around.

You're still left with her being attacked which means it was for nothing and Sasuke still hasn't seen her in 12 years.


----------



## Addy (May 26, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> yeah, it would be the same shit as in hero movies, take spider man for example, not wanting to involve others and shit.



even more bullshit to be honest because sasuke is a god in this universe


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 26, 2015)

Narutaru said:


> Even if that's the excuse Kishimoto runs with, it's about as dumb of an excuse you could think of with the way it's been laid out. A mentally challenged person could find Salad with all of the Uchiha symbols Sakura flashes around.
> 
> You're still left with her being attacked which means it was for nothing and Sasuke still hasn't seen her in 12 years.



you are asking to much from kishi now, i know i can wriite better but its not my story bro 
maybe sasuke didnt want her to use uchiha shit but sakura ignored that.
there must be a reson for hiding the birth certificate shit.

Still if an enemy is after you and its more OP then you.... you should not involve your weakness ( your kid and wife )



Addy said:


> even more bullshit to be honest because sasuke is a god in this universe



maybe the enemy is more OP or kishi nerfed both sauske and naruto taking their hagaromo power up

i should make a book for you guys and let you pay me for my explination


----------



## Corvida (May 26, 2015)

Addy said:


> even more bullshit to be honest because sasuke is a god in this universe



Onion disagrees

Dat Onion

eeeer   Onions?

Addy, your "Attack of the Onions " is a must


----------



## sakuranonamida (May 26, 2015)

Narutaru said:


> Even if that's the excuse Kishimoto runs with, it's about as dumb of an excuse you could think of with the way it's been laid out. *A mentally challenged person could find Salad with all of the Uchiha symbols Sakura flashes around.*
> 
> You're still left with her being attacked which means it was for nothing and Sasuke still hasn't seen her in 12 years.



Yes, this makes no sense at all. Everyone and their grandma knows who Sarada is, even Mitsuki, who is from another village knows. If Kishi wants to go down the 'protect daughteru' road, why not have her wear the Haruno's crest and take Sakura's name, instead of creating a fucking Uchiha shrine for her and her daughter to live in.


----------



## Zef (May 26, 2015)

So what was the Rinnegan thing about? 


Addy said:


> even more bullshit to be honest *because sasuke is a god in this universe*



The only thing we can agree on.:ignoramus  Godsuke.


----------



## Addy (May 26, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> maybe the enemy is more OP or kishi nerfed both sauske and naruto taking their hagaromo power up
> 
> i should make a book for you guys and let you pay me for my explination



meh, i will take it 



Zef said:


> The only thing we can agree on.:ignoramus  Godsuke.



nope, thefacelessman TNJd me. 

sasuke and naruto are crap level if he is right


----------



## MarcAlmond (May 26, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> I think it makes perfect sense actually. Sasuke already lost his entire family once, and if his family he has now is put at risk yet again with him being around them, I get it. Konoha is a protected village. Sarada's birth is being kept secret. He most likely felt they'd be under the best and most safe care in Naruto's hands in the village. He left to not only protect his family but to put a stop to whatever is threatening the world this time around so he doesn't go through that loss again. That's my theory anyway.





The Faceless Man said:


> yeah, it would be the same shit as in hero movies, take spider man for example, not wanting to involve others and shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The problem with this idea is that, *a) *You dont need birth certificates to know she's an Uchiha (she uses the symbol, the family name, the house she lives in, etc) and *b) *As far as we know, everyone in the village knows she's Sasuke's child, nobody seems to be questioning it.
I dont think even Kishimoto is dumb enough to ignore that little detail  ( I hope he isnt...)


----------



## Zef (May 26, 2015)

Addy said:


> nope, thefacelessman TNJd me.
> 
> sasuke and naruto are crap level if he is right



Don't stray.

Believe in Prime Sasuke.


----------



## Addy (May 26, 2015)

MarcAlmond said:


> The problem with this idea is that, *a) *You dont need birth certificates to know she's an Uchiha (she uses the symbol, the family name, the house she lives in, etc) and *b) *As far as we know, everyone in the village knows she's Sasuke's child, nobody seems to be questioning it.
> I dont think even Kishimoto is dumb enough to ignore that little detail  ( *I hope he isnt*...)



do your remember why tobi did not kidnap naruto the second day after minato and kushina died?

neither do i 



Zef said:


> Don't stray.
> 
> Believe in Prime Sasuke.



so far, no rennigan. prime sasuke is a myth


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 26, 2015)

MarcAlmond said:


> The problem with this idea is that, *a) *You dont need birth certificates to know she's an Uchiha (she uses the symbol, the family name, the house she lives in, etc) and *b) *As far as we know, everyone in the village knows she's Sasuke's child, nobody seems to be questioning it.
> I dont think even *Kishimoto is dumb enough to ignore that little detail * ( I hope he isnt...)



a) yeah but they dont know that her father is sasuke....
b) that could be just terrible wrriting


tobi is obito , that is enough, proof that kishi can be beyond retarded



Addy said:


> nope, thefacelessman TNJd me.
> 
> sasuke and naruto are crap level if he is right



LeL, not crap....  Naruto BSM and Sasuke EMS ( Madara level with PS and all that shit ) they where OP before Hagaromo power.



Zef said:


> Don't stray.
> 
> Believe in Prime Sasuke.



You really want that negg dont you ?


----------



## Teachan (May 26, 2015)

sakuranonamida said:


> Yes, this makes no sense at all. Everyone and their grandma knows who Sarada is, even Mitsuki, who is from another village knows. If Kishi wants to go down the 'protect daughteru' road, why not have her wear the Haruno's crest and take Sakura's name, instead of creating a fucking Uchiha shrine for her and her daughter to live in.



I guess I'll quote myself to add to this:



Teachan said:


> Wait, did people really believe this theory? Because it's got more holes than Swiss cheese.
> 
> - *She's been training to become a ninja (and not the medical type). A ninja gets out of the village on missions regularly, so she was going to get out sooner or later. Terrible way to "protect" someone.*
> - Naruto is Hokage. God tier Naruto. There can't be more protection from outside attackers than having adult Naruto as Hokage. Sasuke leaving is completely unnecessary.
> ...



And I've still got nothing. Especially the bold part.

I rejected this theory out of sheer belief that no, Kishimoto wouldn't go for something that resembles Swiss cheese. Behold.

Maybe I'm jumping the gun here, I know. But this whole mess has only one explanation and even said explanation is so nonsensical. 

I feel tired.


----------



## Zef (May 26, 2015)

Luiz said:


> Ahh yes, one of Sasuke's favorite lines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sasuke just goes out of his way to be a jerk.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 26, 2015)

Maybe she was allowed to wear the clan symbol because whoever is after her knows they can't step foot into Konoha or else Naruto will rekt them beyond recognition. Wouldn't matter if the whole world knew another Uchiha existed in Konoha if getting to her was impossible. Would explain why they only started to act once she stepped foot outside of the village.


----------



## Addy (May 26, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> Maybe she was allowed to wear the clan symbol because whoever is after her knows they can't step foot into Konoha or else Naruto will rekt them beyond recognition. Wouldn't matter if the whole world knew another Uchiha existed in Konoha if getting to her was impossible. Would explain why they only started to act once she stepped foot outside of the village.


then why didnt sasuek enter the village if its so safe?


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 26, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> Maybe she was allowed to wear the clan symbol because whoever is after her knows they can't step foot into Konoha or else Naruto will rekt them beyond recognition. Wouldn't matter if the whole world knew another Uchiha existed in Konoha if getting to her was impossible. Would explain why they only started to act once she stepped foot outside of the village.


This is pretty much what I was implying... She's safe in Konoha with Naruto there and Sakura as well. They couldn't step foot into Konoha without getting their asses kicked, regardless of the crest or not. One she was outside of the village, that's when they started to act, as you said. It's not that difficult to read between the lines.


----------



## Addy (May 26, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> This is pretty much what I was implying... She's safe in Konoha with Naruto there and Sakura as well. They couldn't step foot into Konoha without getting their asses kicked, regardless of the crest or not. One she was outside of the village, that's when they started to act, as you said. It's not that difficult to read between the lines.



so........... why are her birth records hidden if it's so safe? no one can go into konoha and get those records. if they can come in, why not get salad?


----------



## Terra Branford (May 26, 2015)

Addy said:


> then why didnt sasuek enter the village if its so safe?
> 
> because she is EVIL born from pure human misery, shunned by god himself to roam this earth until it is flooded by our tears



because he's still on the mission to find more info about Kaguya and whatnot. he's all about the mission first.


----------



## Narutaru (May 26, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> This is pretty much what I was implying... She's safe in Konoha with Naruto there and Sakura as well. They couldn't step foot into Konoha without getting their asses kicked, regardless of the crest or not. One she was outside of the village, that's when they started to act, as you said. It's not that difficult to read between the lines.



If they already know Salad is in Konoha then why is Sasuke avoiding his child?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 26, 2015)

Honestly there isn't any reason why couldn't they just go into Konoha and take Sarada if they really wanted to I mean we've already seen that one of them can utilize Kamui.

We already know from the fight against Obito that the only actual counter to Kamui is Kamui itself and Obito's eyes no longer exist so they wouldn't have anyway of stopping them.


----------



## OldMonkey (May 26, 2015)

Addy said:


> so........... why are her birth records hidden if it's so safe? no one can go into konoha and get those records. if they can come in, why not get salad?



She's not born in Konoha maybe


----------



## Addy (May 26, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> because he's still on the mission to find more info about Kaguya and whatnot. he's all about the mission first.


and that is the biggest problem right now 


OldMonkey said:


> She's not born in Konoha maybe



but she could have birth records in konoha or not


----------



## Trojan (May 26, 2015)

Maybe Sasuke is being harsh on Salad because he wanted a boy to carry on the uchiha name, but she let him down for being a girl.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 26, 2015)

concerning her birth records could be they weren't recorded because no one could know before she could take care of herself. or maybe sakura gave birth outside of konoha or maybe it is because something was done to her (rather than being a test tube baby). like maybe orochimaru experimented on her/put something in her/bit her or shin's daddy did something to her and he needs her back.


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 26, 2015)

Narutaru said:


> If they already know Salad is in Konoha then why is Sasuke avoiding his child?



It's not a matter of them knowing. Her birth records are hidden to keep her hidden and keep her safe so they wouldn't know. She's being hidden in Konoha or so it would seem. If her birth records are hidden, then they can't exactly find her, and they can't really get into the village to find her either. Konoha isn't exactly tiny...



Terra Branford said:


> concerning her birth records could be they weren't recorded because no one could know before she could take care of herself. or maybe sakura gave birth outside of konoha or maybe it is because something was done to her (rather than being a test tube baby). like maybe orochimaru experimented on her/put something in her/bit her or shin's daddy did something to her and he needs her back.



She's no test tube baby and idk how many times Kishi has to confirm that. I'm gathering Sakura may have given birth outside of Konoha or Sasuke and Sakura told them not to make a record of Sarada's birth and keep her secret for her protection.


----------



## Addy (May 26, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Maybe Sasuke is being harsh on Salad because he wanted a boy to carry on the uchiha name, but she let him down for being a girl.



[YOUTUBE]ZLcQppjZ5Hw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Terra Branford (May 26, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> She's no test tube baby and idk how many times Kishi has to confirm that. I'm gathering Sakura may have given birth outside of Konoha or Sasuke and Sakura told them not to make a record of Sarada's birth and keep her secret for her protection.



Well, what Kishi says/plans and what takes place ain't always exactly been similar.


----------



## MarcAlmond (May 26, 2015)

Anyway, I think we are looking at this the wrong way. I don't think Sasuke's absence has anything to do with concerns about his family/Sarada's safety, he's just doing his "Kaguya investigation/Redemption trip/both at the same time" The question is, why does it takes so long? About the birth certificates, the simplest explanation is that she wasnt born in Konoha.


----------



## mayumi (May 26, 2015)

I think this whole Bolt and Salad have Dad problems is just an excuse for Kishi to let Naruto and Sasuke do whatever they want.

I doubt Sasuke's so called journey for answer will ever end, in the gaiden or the movie or even after that. Sasuke will continue searching with Kishi not actually giving him a conclusion for the search. Simply because Kishi does not see Sasuke settling in the village.


----------



## Addy (May 26, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> Well, what Kishi says/plans and what takes place ain't always exactly been similar.



yup, he once said "i dont want to continue the kaguya story anymore" :/


----------



## Arya Stark (May 26, 2015)

inb4 Hohenheim twist on Sasuke
inb4 Sasuke cries to himself every night because he can't see his family
inb4 "Yeah...Sorry"



but seriously, it turned out exactly as we guessed. Enemies are Kaguya's army, Sasuke is out there to protect his family.(edit: i meant he cut his contact to his family so he would protect them)

However this makes Sakura even more pathetic. If Sasuke tries his best to keep Sarada a secret, why is she putting Uchiha crests everywhere? Why can't she tell the stuff Naruto could say to Sarada? Why couldn't she just tell Sarada that her father was protecting them?

Is she even OK?


----------



## Narutaru (May 26, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> It's not a matter of them knowing. Her birth records are hidden to keep her hidden and keep her safe so they wouldn't know. She's being hidden in Konoha or so it would seem. If her birth records are hidden, then they can't exactly find her, and they can't really get into the village to find her either. Konoha isn't exactly tiny...



The point is that she isn't being hidden and that it wouldn't be hard to find her. Mitsuki is from another village and found out that she's an Uchiha. If someone who isn't even a genin can figure this out then someone who is planning to go against the Hokage shouldn't have any trouble either.

If that's the case then Sasuke has no reason to avoid his kid unless he simply thinks doing whatever he's doing is more important than visiting her once in a time span of 10+ years.


----------



## Addy (May 26, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> inb4 Hohenheim twist on Sasuke
> inb4 Sasuke cries to himself every night because he can't see his family
> inb4 "Yeah...Sorry"
> 
> ...


that is literally the only question we have been trying to answer in the past 10 pages and i think the chapter will not answer why he never saw salad


----------



## Trojan (May 26, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> inb4 Hohenheim twist on Sasuke
> inb4 Sasuke cries to himself every night because he can't see his family
> inb4 "Yeah...Sorry"
> 
> ...



too early for those questions about Sakura now. 
We have to know if that what Sasuke is actually doing first. lol


----------



## Arya Stark (May 26, 2015)

mayumi said:


> *I think this whole Bolt and Salad have Dad problems is just an excuse for Kishi to let Naruto and Sasuke do whatever they want.*
> 
> I doubt Sasuke's so called journey for answer will ever end, in the gaiden or the movie or even after that. Sasuke will continue searching with Kishi not actually giving him a conclusion for the search. Simply because Kishi does not see Sasuke settling in the village.



No it's an excuse to give children some sappy reason. They will get character development so will their dads.

This whole shitty father plot is being forced just for the sake of character conflict and drama. It's extremely OOC to me as the things stand. Both Naruto and Sasuke cherish family, and if Kishi is insistant on making Bolt hate Naruto fiercely then either character will get shat on because it just. doesn't. work.



Addy said:


> that is literally the only question we have been trying to answer in the past 10 pages and i think the chapter will not answer why he never saw salad



There is a huge chance this will just be added on the list of Sakura's failures honestly. I hope not but Kishi...



Hussain said:


> too early for those questions about Sakura now.
> We have to know if that what Sasuke is actually doing first. lol



Sasuke has to have a good excuse though. In movie promos Sarada is happy about having him back.


----------



## MarcAlmond (May 26, 2015)

mayumi said:


> I think this whole Bolt and Salad have Dad problems is just an excuse for Kishi to let Naruto and Sasuke do whatever they want.
> 
> *I doubt Sasuke's so called journey for answer will ever end, in the gaiden or the movie or even after that. Sasuke will continue searching with Kishi not actually giving him a conclusion for the search. Simply because Kishi does not see Sasuke settling in the village*.


This, I think the status quo of chapter 700 will not be altered


Narutaru said:


> The point is that she isn't being hidden and that it wouldn't be hard to find her. Mitsuki is from another village and found out that she's an Uchiha. If someone who isn't even a genin can figure this out then someone who is planning to go against the Hokage shouldn't have any trouble either.
> 
> If that's the case then Sasuke has no reason to avoid his kid unless *he simply thinks doing whatever he's doing is more important than visiting her once in a time span of 10+ years*.


I think thats the most plaussible answer


----------



## Terra Branford (May 26, 2015)

Addy said:


> yup, he once said "i dont want to continue the kaguya story anymore" :/



yup, and some could have just been red herrings to surprise us.


----------



## Addy (May 26, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> There is a huge chance this will just be added on the list of Sakura's failures honestly. I hope not but Kishi...


and naruto's, kakashi's, sasuke's, and anyone who didnt object to this retarded plan


----------



## Tanuki (May 26, 2015)

Hell Yeahz as expected Sasuke is out protecting the world and not doing some lame shit like "finding a cure for Sarada's eyes"


----------



## Terra Branford (May 26, 2015)

Addy said:


> and naruto's, kakashi's, sasuke's, and anyone who didnt object to this retarded plan



nobody is safe


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 26, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> No it's an excuse to give children some sappy reason. They will get character development so will their dads.
> 
> *This whole shitty father plot is being forced just for the sake of character conflict and drama. It's extremely OOC to me as the things stand. Both Naruto and Sasuke cherish family, and if Kishi is insistant on making Bolt hate Naruto fiercely then either character will get shat on because it just. doesn't. work.
> *
> ...



he could make work with logical rason of why sasuke left and boruto turned into asshole sasuke part 1 cuz it looks that way.

its up to kishi tho to make it work


----------



## Platypus (May 26, 2015)

Again with the "they're hiding her" stuff



> That'd be the stupidest.
> 
> They tried to cover up her existence by hiding the certificate (an official document found only in Konoha) but let her run free on the streets with an Uchiha clan symbol on her back for everyone and their mother to see?
> 
> What if no certificate in Konoha just means she wasn't born in Konoha?



+ The fact that Hood knew who she was from the get-go.
+ The fact that Shikamaru was perfectly fine with letting her go outside the village.

So much for hiding her...


----------



## BlinkST (May 26, 2015)

Corvida said:


> Onion disagrees
> 
> Dat Onion
> 
> ...


Episode II: Attack of the Clones


----------



## Addy (May 26, 2015)

Zef said:


> Fucking this.



but sasuke isn't acting OOC at all. he is doing what he did ever since he left the village the first time. keeping a distance. it's cruel but it isn't OOC :/


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 26, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> nobody is safe



Pretty much


----------



## Addy (May 26, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> nobody is safe



only the dead are safe........ wait, ET can still happen


----------



## Arya Stark (May 26, 2015)

Addy said:


> but sasuke isn't acting OOC at all. he is doing what he did ever since he left the village the first time. keeping a distance. it's cruel but it isn't OOC :/



Sasuke fucking Sakura without a condom is OOC tbh.



Addy said:


> and naruto's, kakashi's, sasuke's, and anyone who didnt object to this retarded plan



Naruto and Sarada weren't even close before last chapter. You'd think Naruto would be an uncle to her but...? He's completely unaware of the situation.

Maybe Sakura's photoshopped pics were also meant to fool these guys who knows. Naruto has his own family after all, he can do only so much.

The thing is everything is weird and no one can come out fully redeemed out of this.


----------



## MarcAlmond (May 26, 2015)

But wait, if everyone was so keen in keeping Sarada safe in Konoha, why did Shikamaru just let her go out in the woods to follow Naruto?
Another reason why the "They're hiding Sarada from the enemy" theory doesn't make any sense...


----------



## Arya Stark (May 26, 2015)

Yeah it just doesn't work at all.....

Also any bets on Oro being involved with this?


----------



## Addy (May 26, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> Sasuke fucking Sakura without a condom is OOC tbh.


sasuke having sex is already OOC 



> Naruto and Sarada weren't even close before last chapter. You'd think Naruto would be an uncle to her but...? He's completely unaware of the situation.
> 
> Maybe Sakura's photoshopped pics were also meant to fool these guys who knows. Naruto has his own family after all, he can do only so much.
> 
> The thing is everything is weird and no one can come out fully redeemed out of this.



which is why i like it


----------



## Zef (May 26, 2015)

Addy said:


> but sasuke isn't acting OOC at all. he is doing what he did ever since he left the village the first time. keeping a distance. it's cruel but it isn't OOC :/



You seem to know specifically of what I was agreeing with in that paragraph. 

It is OOC, but more importantly what Arya highlighted is true. The plot is forced and unnecessary. Why is Boruto constantly shitting on his father simply because he has important obligations? At least Naruto makes time to see his family every now, and then. Sasuke can't even do that for reasons we haven't yet heard of. Sarada would kill to have a father like that yet Boruto is always whining about his "shitty old man".

The whole situation is cringe worthy.


----------



## Black Mirror (May 26, 2015)

^bcs burrito is a shitty character.

Konohamaru had no father (or mother?), so it was understandable that he wanted some attention. Borruto got a mom, his classmates play with him, he got a sister and still acts like a douche.

I just hope Karin appears.


----------



## Narutaru (May 26, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> Naruto and Sarada weren't even close before last chapter. You'd think Naruto would be an uncle to her but...? He's completely unaware of the situation.
> 
> Maybe Sakura's photoshopped pics were also meant to fool these guys who knows. Naruto has his own family after all, he can do only so much.
> 
> The thing is everything is weird and no one can come out fully redeemed out of this.



That doesn't make Naruto look bad at all. The best decision he could have ever made in his life would have been to stay away from Team 7.


----------



## AaaaNinja (May 26, 2015)

MarcAlmond said:


> Anyway, I think we are looking at this the wrong way. I don't think Sasuke's absence has anything to do with concerns about his family/Sarada's safety, he's just doing his "Kaguya investigation/Redemption trip/both at the same time" The question is, why does it takes so long? About the birth certificates, the simplest explanation is that she wasnt born in Konoha.



It would be a simple explanation except not all countries have a system that uses "birth certificates".  Japan is one of them.  Her existence would have been put on a family registry. (Did I get that right?)

I'm starting to wonder though, if when Sarada was looking for a record of her birth, she wasn't looking at any registries, she was looking through the Konoha hospital's records.*  If none of Konoha's hospitals handled her birth, there's no file for her to find.  There's no problem with Sarada's registration, she was only trying to find the details of her birth.  Then the simplest explanation is that she wasn't born in Konoha.*


----------



## Addy (May 26, 2015)

Zef said:


> You seem to know specifically of what I was agreeing with in that paragraph.
> 
> It is OOC, but more importantly what Arya highlighted is true. The plot is forced and unnecessary. Why is Boruto constantly shitting on his father simply because he has important obligations? At least Naruto makes time to see his family every now, and then. Sasuke can't even do that for reasons we haven't yet heard of. Sarada would kill to have a father like that yet Boruto is always whining about his "shitty old man".
> 
> The whole situation is cringe worthy.



but it's what you all wanted......... a manga revolving around pairing shit but i am the one who seems to enjoy ironically


----------



## Tanuki (May 26, 2015)

Sasuke left to protect the world, and doesn't contact them because he felt that it's unnecessary to do so. There is no "omg needa protect them, cant contact them wahhh!!!" in my opinion.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 26, 2015)

Zef said:


> You seem to know specifically of what I was agreeing with in that paragraph.
> 
> It is OOC, but more importantly what Arya highlighted is true. The plot is forced and unnecessary. Why is Boruto constantly shitting on his father simply because he has important obligations? At least Naruto makes time to see his family every now, and then. Sasuke can't even do that for reasons we haven't yet heard of. Sarada would kill to have a father like that yet Boruto is always whining about his "shitty old man".
> 
> The whole situation is cringe worthy.



I mean...I think it's kinda like Sasuke seeking attention from his father (paralulz?) besides Kishimoto is self-inserting on Naruto about his own family. So obviously he WILL get character development and maybe even Naruto will loosen up a bit.


Maybe movie info is misleading, it happened with The Last before. 

It's just so awkward that's Boruto's defining trait and not, for example, him being a prodigy. It's just...pointless...

Same goes to Sasuke/Sarada drama too.


----------



## sugarmaple (May 26, 2015)

Evil-san

Could this be the entire thing about the next chapter?

サラダに刀を突きつけるサスケ
異変を感じたナルトがすぐに止めに入る

「ひどくね？ 自分の娘に刀向けるフツー？」とチョウチョウが責め、ナルトもサスケを睨む。

サスケ曰くサラダが自分の娘と同じ顔であると分かってはいたが、変化の術かもしれないし幻術で操られているかもしれない、味方だと確認できるまでは気を許すわけにはいかないと冷静に言い放つ。

望んでた再会と違い、サラダはショックで涙を流す。

さらにサスケは任務の話だからとサラダ達を別室に追いやる。

ナルト、子供の接し方に小言を言おうとするも任務の話が先だとサスケ。

そもそもサスケの任務はカグヤが無限月読で兵隊を作ってた理由、カグヤの敵の調査、そしてカグヤの出生の謎の調査がメイン。
その過程でカグヤ復活を目論む”暁”を名乗る組織を見つけたらしい。
旧”暁”との接点は無く、ただ名前を模しただけのようだが思想はかつての暁そのもの。
オビトの死後、ストックしていた写輪眼と白ゼツの残党を元手にシンのような半人工の忍を大量に生み出してる可能性があるらしい。

最後にシンが再び塔に登場、サラダがピンチで次週。



Edit:
I just found it.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 26, 2015)

Narutaru said:


> That doesn't make Naruto look bad at all. The best decision he could have ever made in his life would have been to stay away from Team 7.



Oh _believe me_, I support his decision to ditch his leeches and have his own healthy life.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 26, 2015)

so sasuke's gonna be all like



to sarada? 



Addy said:


> but sasuke isn't acting OOC at all. he is doing what he did ever since he left the village the first time. keeping a distance. it's cruel but it isn't OOC :/



the only thing I think is ooc is sasuke and naruto not caring enough for their family when both value it above all else. it just doesn't seem believable that sasuke finally manages to surround himself with the love he lost and new love only to leave without ever contacting his wife, knowing he has a daughter (and loving her) and all that. naruto never seemed like the guy who would neglect his kid even over duties or rather neglect his children so severely.

maybe sasuke jumped dimensions?



Haruka Katana said:


> Pretty much





Addy said:


> only the dead are safe........ wait, ET can still happen



not even the dead can rest in peace...at least jiraiya wasn't brought back.


----------



## Sora (May 26, 2015)

sugarmaple said:


> Evil-san
> 
> Could this be the entire thing about the next chapter?
> 
> ...


I hope not


----------



## Addy (May 26, 2015)

Tanuki said:


> Sasuke left to protect the world, and doesn't contact them *because he felt that it's unnecessary to do so. *There is no "omg needa protect them, cant contact them wahhh!!!" in my opinion.



that would be awesome 

reminds me of what happens to jotaro when he grows up........ another shitty dad but he at least he divorced his wife and fucked off unlike sasuke leaving sakura hanging  



Terra Branford said:


> so sasuke's gonna be all like
> 
> 
> 
> to sarada?



too cruel 


> the only thing I think is ooc is sasuke and naruto not caring enough for their family when both value it above all else. it just doesn't seem believable that sasuke finally manages to surround himself with the love he lost and new love only to leave without ever contacting his wife, knowing he has a daughter (and loving her) and all that. naruto never seemed like the guy who would neglect his kid even over duties or rather neglect his children so severely.
> 
> maybe sasuke jumped dimensions?



when you put it that way, sasuke does seem OOC. no calls? really? though, i think naruto is ok, but burrito is the one who is kinda stupid :/

i thought about sasuke being sealed somewhere but why not contact his daughter first? 


> not even the dead can rest in peace...at least jiraiya wasn't brought back.




poor jiraya. could have gotten a bit more respect


----------



## Terra Branford (May 26, 2015)

Addy said:


> that would be awesome
> 
> reminds me of what happens to jotaro when he grows up........ another shitty dad but he at least he divorced his wife and fucked off unlike sasuke leaving sakura hanging



it wouldn't be awesome why are you so mean addy? sasuke's my boo. 

makes me wonder what kishi defines "happy ending" as...because for wanting sakura to have her happy ending this sure isn't going very well for her. husband potentially doesn't love her enough to stay or know kid, her kid is questioning her as her mother, she has loans to pay off, no one to talk to (assumingly) because naruto didn't even know sasuke never came back to meet his daughter.

if it continues at this pace i'm going to imagine everything passed 700 does not exist. 



Addy said:


> too cruel
> 
> when you put it that way, sasuke does seem OOC. no calls? really? though, i think naruto is ok, but burrito is the one who is kinda stupid :/
> 
> ...



it is, even for sasuke. maybe he says it in a way like "it isn't any of your concern" and not necessarily "it isn't any of your business". if that makes sense.

yes yes, see...sasuke wouldn't create a family bond and then sever it like this. 

his respect was not being around the butchering of this manga (overreaction to most likely a issue that will explain itself but whatever).


----------



## Tanuki (May 26, 2015)

Addy said:


> that would be awesome
> 
> reminds me of what happens to jotaro when he grows up........ another shitty dad but he at least he divorced his wife and fucked off unlike sasuke leaving sakura hanging


Dude didn't even write anything to her during his redemption trip, when the village was 
"on heat" -akamaru 
Poor Sakura 
We have sources for this, the Last movie and Sakura's novel 
Not even surprising if he maintained this attitude


----------



## Addy (May 26, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> it wouldn't be awesome why are you so mean addy? sasuke's my boo.


sorry 

i kind of like sasusaku for different reasons 



> makes me wonder what kishi defines "happy ending" as...because for wanting sakura to have her happy ending this sure isn't going very well for her. husband potentially doesn't love her enough to stay or know kid, her kid is questioning her as her mother, she has loans to pay off, no one to talk to (assumingly) because naruto didn't even know sasuke never came back to meet his daughter.


well, sakura seems happy. granted, salad isnt but sakura is from the looks of it :/


> if it continues at this pace i'm going to imagine everything passed 700 does not exist.


that could work too


----------



## Zef (May 26, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> I mean...I think it's kinda like Sasuke seeking attention from his father (paralulz?) besides Kishimoto is self-inserting on Naruto about his own family. So obviously he WILL get character development and maybe even Naruto will loosen up a bit.



Kishi is probably trying to parallel Sasuke with his own father.

Problem is it's not working. Fugaku's worse crime as a parent was choosing favorites. Sasuke's worse crime as a parent is barely being a parent to begin with. Doesn't help that the one time he reappears in his daughter's life he brushes her off.

Albeit this all has a reason. It still doesn't reflect good on Sasuke who's shaping up to be the worst dad in this series. Only Hashirama's father tops the list.




> Maybe movie info is misleading, it happened with The Last before.
> 
> It's just so awkward that's Boruto's defining trait and not, for example, him being a prodigy. It's just...pointless...
> 
> Same goes to Sasuke/Sarada drama too.



If the movie info isn't misleading I don't see how Kishi can justify Boruto's behavior. I've seen nothing from Naruto as a parent that would make Boruto calling him a "shitty father" accurate.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 26, 2015)

Addy said:


> sorry
> 
> i kind of like sasusaku for different reasons
> 
> ...



you're forgiven.  what reasons are those?

she doesn't seem happy to me. she seems sad, concerned and poor. and lonely. now even her daughter is trying to escape her. that shit is depressing.

it could work but it would be depressing as hell.


----------



## Raiden (May 26, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> Yeah it just doesn't work at all.....
> 
> Also any bets on Oro being involved with this?



I think he's the central figure behind everything, not the hooded guy.


----------



## Addy (May 26, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> you're forgiven.  what reasons are those?


thanks 

i like sasusaku because it makes me laugh. when it's good, i laugh. when it's bad, i laugh so this entire gaiden is actualyl a good thing to me  

although, poor salad  

but i still laugh at the idea of it 



> she doesn't seem happy to me. she seems sad, concerned and poor. and lonely. now even her daughter is trying to escape her. that shit is depressing.


when you put it that way 



sugarmaple said:


> Evil-san
> 
> Could this be the entire thing about the next chapter?
> 
> ...



i dont see sasuke saying "none of your business"  but it does have kaguya part right


----------



## Terra Branford (May 26, 2015)

Addy said:


> thanks
> 
> i like sasusaku because it makes me laugh. when it's good, i laugh. when it's bad, i laugh so this entire gaiden is actualyl a good thing to me
> 
> ...



so it is a mockery of my boo and his boo. your unforgiven. 


and she probably wears the uchiha symbol and puts it everywhere to remind herself she's married to him or to remind others.  or maybe she's flaunting iit whatever my theory is more dramatic


----------



## Addy (May 26, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> so it is a mockery of my boo and his boo. your unforgiven.


bu but  



> and she probably wears the uchiha symbol and puts it everywhere to remind herself she's married to him or to remind others.  or maybe she's flaunting iit whatever my theory is more dramatic



but sasuke is never in the village to see her wearing that symbol


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 26, 2015)

Addy said:


> i dont see sasuke saying "none of your business"  but it does have kaguya part right



that spoiler is fake as hell bro.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 26, 2015)

could someone provide the translations of the above japanese text? i want to know regardless of its authenticity on the off chance it is legit. 

tankies! 



Addy said:


> bu but
> 
> 
> 
> but sasuke is never in the village to see her wearing that symbol



no buts, you betrayed me. no...you betrated my boo. there is no forgiveness for you unless you convert

it would be to remind herself and others, not sasuke. stop trying to ruin my theories damn you


----------



## Corvida (May 26, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> it wouldn't be awesome why are you so mean addy? sasuke's my boo.
> 
> makes me wonder what kishi defines "happy ending" as...because for wanting sakura to have her happy ending




He was obviously trying to make the voice actress to shut up--she didnt have any-this confirms the line following the novels and  Last movie

The next step wiil be, obviously  kill her off.-her job is done.Batsuke is saving the universe and Salad has sharinganed..





> yes yes, see...sasuke wouldn't create a family bond and then sever it like this.



Trust Kishi
"We grew up starved of love"

Starves her daughter so that she activates the sharingan


----------



## Raiden (May 26, 2015)

Bhahaha I just registered the shade that Zetsu threw at Sasuke.


----------



## Addy (May 26, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> that spoiler is fake as hell bro.



you sure bro? 

i am seeing the kaguya stuff in it.


----------



## Zensuki (May 26, 2015)

whats going on here 

Kaguya...wut


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 26, 2015)

Do Chouchou and Naruto catch up with Sarada and Sasuke, Evil?

That ridge tower might be their meeting point with Orochimaru.


----------



## Addy (May 26, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> whats going on here
> 
> Kaguya...wut



Evil was here after i was sacrificed 

anyway:

salad asks sasuke why he left and he says "it's none of your business". 

it is revealed that sasuke's mission is trying to know who is kaguya trying to fight.

the army kaguya is trying fight is an army of shin clones.

that's it


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 26, 2015)

Addy said:


> you sure bro?
> 
> i am seeing the kaguya stuff in it.



i was top tier fake spoiler... that shit aint real , many words are not correct, some are to correct.
someon made a spoiler out of evil's real spoilers.


----------



## jplaya2023 (May 26, 2015)

Army kaguya is trying to fight? huh? Where that come from?

also how many chapters is this part 3? like 10 or so?


----------



## Milady (May 26, 2015)

Addy said:


> Evil was here after i was sacrificed
> 
> anyway:
> 
> ...



when did evil come?! 

and nobody sacrifices my bro 

i think this chapter sounds awesome I CAN NOT WAIT. 

POOR SALAD


----------



## Zensuki (May 26, 2015)

Addy said:


> Evil was here after i was sacrificed
> 
> anyway:
> 
> ...



what the fuck......kaguya army vs shin clones.....wut
Are you sure this is what was said? 

Sasuke's mission was to come across shin (since you say Kaguya is fighting a shin army).....so he only made progress after 12 years? None of this is making sense to me right now.


----------



## Addy (May 26, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> i was top tier fake spoiler... that shit aint real , many words are not correct, some are to correct.
> someon made a spoiler out of evil's real spoilers.



good point 



Milady1 said:


> when did evil come?!
> 
> and nobody sacrifices my bro
> 
> ...



evil came  several hours ago and left 

they want to sacrifice me again 

great chapter awaits us 

poor salad indeed :/





Zensuki said:


> what the fuck......kaguya army vs shin clones.....wut
> Are you sure this is what was said?
> 
> Sasuke's mission was to come across shin (since you say Kaguya is fighting a shin army).....so he only made progress after 12 years? None of this is making sense to me right now.


the spoilers evil put never make sense. 

i cant wrap my head around the whole kaguya army thing. she is basically trying to fight an army of uchihas whom itachi already  killed :/


Platypus said:


> Don't worry, he practically volunteered to be sacrificed.



bullshit


----------



## MarcAlmond (May 26, 2015)

Addy said:


> i cant wrap my head around the whole kaguya army thing. *she is basically trying to fight an army of uchihas whom itachi already  killed *:/


What? evil didnt said that. In any case its more plaussible to think that the Newchihas are working to advance Kaguya's objectives, not to fight them


----------



## Addy (May 26, 2015)

MarcAlmond said:


> What? evil didnt said that. In any case its more plaussible to think that the Newchihas are working to advance Kaguya's objectives, not to fight them



she didnt say that. i just put my opinion on the whole sharingan army thing


----------



## MarcAlmond (May 26, 2015)

Addy said:


> she didnt say that. i just put my opinion on the whole sharingan army thing


 c'mon man, don't confuse me


----------



## Tony Lou (May 26, 2015)

Addy said:


> sorry
> 
> i kind of like sasusaku for different reasons
> 
> ...



I only care about SasuSaku for three reasons: 


1) 


2) 


3) Sarda




*Spoiler*: __ 



Also


----------



## Addy (May 26, 2015)

MarcAlmond said:


> c'mon man, don't confuse me



i dont want you to confuse my opinion with waht evil said so here you go 



The Faceless Man said:


> - army of clone shin's with sharingans
> - sasuke was out to found out why kaguya wanted an army and for who she wanted that army, and why at that time





Luiz said:


> I only care about SasuSaku for three reasons:
> 
> 
> 1)
> ...


we need a new "" emoji after this chapter


----------



## Reznor (May 26, 2015)

> the only thing I think is ooc is sasuke and naruto not caring enough for their family when both value it above all else. it just doesn't seem believable that sasuke finally manages to surround himself with the love he lost and new love only to leave without ever contacting his wife, knowing he has a daughter (and loving her) and all that. naruto never seemed like the guy who would neglect his kid even over duties or rather neglect his children so severely.
> 
> maybe sasuke jumped dimensions?


 Konoha is just one big military force for the fire country. Families are a thing because it's useful. We might have gotten a few vibes to the contrary for things like Kakashi's "worse than trash" speech and "will of fire" but it's ultimately only a little better than blood mist and the 3th and 4th Kazekage administration. Mostly due to harshness of the Tobirama administration, but plenty of shit remains, like 12yos fighting to the death.

It's unfortunate that the shinobi villages didn't change post-war, but I guess that they have too much infastructure and need to keep collecting revenue somehow.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (May 26, 2015)

so i guess did they just kill orochimaru or something...


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 26, 2015)

Nathan Copeland said:


> so i guess did _they just kill orochimaru_ or something...



oh someone is high as fuck


----------



## Arisu (May 26, 2015)

Someone should translate that japanese text. It sounds pretty legit to me. 

Naruto coming to tell Sasuke it's Sarada he's pointing his sword at. Sasuke recognizes her. Later something about Sasuke wanting to talk with Naruto in private and sending Sarada to another room. Sarada's crying. Then Sasuke talks about Kaguya with him.


----------



## Maracunator (May 26, 2015)

Was this shared already?


> NARUTO ナルト 外伝 700話＋5話～七代目火影と緋色の花つ月～ ネタバレ
> 
> ・サスケが旅に出たのは輪廻眼を持っているから
> 
> ...


Source


----------



## Raiden (May 26, 2015)

Wow I feel bad for Salad. If she's just gonna be dismissed as a child..that does make me wonder about the series.


----------



## Milady (May 26, 2015)

I predicted that sasuke would be cold towards sarada. I was righttt. But sad. Poor sarada....kishi knows how to create drama. SSS hurts so bad its so good.


----------



## Fay (May 26, 2015)

Dear goodness, Sasuke's being a jerk to his daughter whom he had not seen her whole life? I'm kinda done with his character now :/


----------



## MarcAlmond (May 26, 2015)

Maracunator said:


> Was this shared already?
> 
> Source


A quick glance with Google Translate yields the same thing Evil said to us. So, nothing new for now.


----------



## Reznor (May 26, 2015)

That spoiler is pretty fake. It looks like some google translated it from something they wrote in English.

EDIT: Not the one right above this post. Haven't looked at that. The one being talked about earlier this page.


----------



## Bellville (May 26, 2015)

Why would Sasuke start a family if he was ever concerned about the potential to be blackmailed? Physically distancing himself wouldn't lessen his weakness to blackmail unless he actually stopped giving a fuck about Sakura and his kid. Somebody is gonna look bad here whether it's Sasuke for being so irresponsible or Sakura for clinging to Sasuke/the Uchiha name and filling her daughter's heads with these thoughts in such a situation. 

I suppose this is one route for "bad explanations that excuse nothing/still make someone look bad" that I expect at some point in this gaiden.


----------



## Zensuki (May 26, 2015)

Maracunator said:


> Was this shared already?
> 
> Source



what does it say


----------



## Arles Celes (May 26, 2015)

Sasuke will treat Salad as Fugaku treated him. Be secretive about his goals and strict but once Salad's earns his respect he will acknowledge her.

Poor Salad, but then again if Sasuke was all hugs and smiles then he would be rather OOC.

I see him becoming a dad like Vegeta, caring about his family but trying to not show that side of him.

The guys simply isn't good at expressing emotions. The times he shows them are rather rare and I guess Kishi wants to keep him that way.


----------



## Starwind75043 (May 26, 2015)

I think at this point if these spoilers hold i am just going to accept he is a bad dad.  So when  there is a good moment ill be surprised and happy.


----------



## Maracunator (May 26, 2015)

For what I understand in that summary, Sasuke is still on the mission to find out why and against which foe did Kaguya want a Zetsu army, Shin could be one of many, and ends up telling Sarada this is none of her business despite the fact the current enemy does have her targeted.

So, would it be okay to post it in the spoiler thread?


----------



## Arisu (May 26, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> what does it say



Something about Kaguya and an army

A new akatsuki

"Sasuke says to Sarada "it has nothing to do with you."


----------



## T-Bag (May 26, 2015)

so this hooded guy is kaguya's enemy considering shin called him "father"? o_o


----------



## Palm Siberia (May 26, 2015)

New Akatsuki  member who is it


----------



## Zensuki (May 26, 2015)

Arisu said:


> Something about Kaguya and an army
> 
> A new akatsuki
> 
> "Sasuke says to Sarada "it has nothing to do with you."



thank you


----------



## Arisu (May 26, 2015)

Palm Siberia said:


> New Akatsuki  member who is it



Probably Hood


----------



## Arles Celes (May 26, 2015)

T-Bag said:


> so this hooded guy is kaguya's enemy? o_O



It seems so.

He must be crazy strong if Kaguya needed an army to face him.

Maybe the true origin of the sharingan. One that predates Kaguya herself.

Probably an opponent for Naruto/Sasuke to face. I wonder who will face Shin. He is too strong for Salad and Boruto.


----------



## T-Bag (May 26, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> It seems so.
> 
> He must be crazy strong if Kaguya needed an army to face him.
> 
> ...



how is any of this connected to itachi though? thats whats puzzling me

but yeah its a given the hooded guy is pretty strong, he's already utilizing kamui and shared sharingan vision


----------



## Platypus (May 26, 2015)

Wait, what?

New Akatsuki member? Kaguya's enemy? Playing a role in the Gaiden?

How long's this thing gonna be?


----------



## heartsutra (May 26, 2015)

So Sasuke says it has nothing to do with Sarada.
Why do I get the feeling that Sarada has a lot to do with it despite all?


----------



## Arisu (May 26, 2015)

sugarmaple said:


> Evil-san
> 
> Could this be the entire thing about the next chapter?
> 
> ...



This spoiler says that Sasuke recognized Sarada but thought she's an illusion made by the enemy. That's why he was pointing his sword at her. 

It would be better if someone that knew japanese translated this. Where was it found btw?


----------



## Platypus (May 26, 2015)

From *Sōzō Saisei* I assume


----------



## Corvida (May 26, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> So Sasuke says it has nothing to do with Sarada.
> Why do I get the feeling that Sarada has a lot to do with it despite all?



Sasukology


----------



## N120 (May 26, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> So Sasuke says it has nothing to do with Sarada.
> Why do I get the feeling that Sarada has a lot to do with it despite all?



He was probably trying to play it down and console her.


----------



## Zensuki (May 26, 2015)

why is everyone so against Sarada knowing the truth? I'm thinking she obviously has a notable role in this.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 26, 2015)

Platypus said:


> From *Sōzō Saisei* I assume



It's status is netabare contender. This site often rescinds it's spoiler scripts or updates with contenders throughout the day. I've never seen it to be more reliable over 2ch's designated bare thread or JNB's blog itself. 

But the summary they gave doesn't contradict what Evil has teased about.


----------



## Corvida (May 26, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> why is everyone so against Sarada knowing the truth? I'm thinking she obviously has a notable role in this.



Of course.

But everyone still sees as a defenceless Little girl.Even uncle Nardo

"Why, why they are after me"

Sad look from  hokage and patting on the head


----------



## N120 (May 26, 2015)

Corvida said:


> Of course.
> 
> But everyone still sees as a defenceless Little girl.Even uncle Nardo
> 
> ...



She is a defenceless girl, she's not even genin yet.


----------



## Corvida (May 26, 2015)

N120 said:


> She is a defenceless girl, she's not even genin yet.



Well, she?s already sharinganed.And far from an idiot And a week from her exams-She?s ready to get in mortal danger as her parents and Hokage were at her age. Childhood is medieval in Konoha

And people keeps hiding things from her as if she were 700 Sarada

If this  is somewhat her self discovery journey. she is-going-to get lots sof answers.


----------



## N120 (May 26, 2015)

Genin don't take high level missions until their jounin leaders think they can, team 7s escort mission was a fluke.


----------



## Corvida (May 26, 2015)

N120 said:


> Genin don't take high level missions until their jounin leaders think they can, team 7s escort mission was a fluke.





There are always plot indiced flukes
Like this fucking soap and an evil oganization targeting Sarada

 And dont worry, according to the movie stills I saw-wasnt Salad shown at the chuunin exams stadium?

Childhood ends soon in the genre


----------



## Tony Lou (May 26, 2015)

The best excuse for Sasuke is that he's the guardian to something.

And even so, we all know that summoning a hawk and writing a letter hardly would take a single hour of his time.



Corvida said:


> Of course.
> 
> But everyone still sees as a defenceless Little girl.Even uncle Nardo
> 
> ...



This isn't about Sarada's worth.

No matter how smart a 12y old kid can be, she still isn't emotionally mature enough to handle   such a shocking truth.


----------



## Corvida (May 26, 2015)

Luiz said:


> This isn't about Sarada's worth.
> 
> No matter how smart a 12y old kid can be, she still isn't emotionally mature enough to handle   such a shocking truth.



Pffff.Kishi has _tortured _her already to give her  the eyeball.She will handle.
If not now, in the movie.
Choose the moment   they come after her. She will learn what means to be an Uchiha as her name is Salad


----------



## Platypus (May 26, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> It's status is netabare contender. This site often rescinds it's spoiler scripts or updates with contenders throughout the day. I've never seen it to be more reliable over 2ch's designated bare thread or JNB's blog itself.
> 
> But the summary they gave doesn't contradict what Evil has teased about.



Yeah, I wouldn't trust sites like these either.
So it's basically what Evil hinted at + Shin=White Zetsu+Obito's collection stuff?


----------



## Tony Lou (May 26, 2015)

Corvida said:


> Pffff.Kishi has _tortured _her already to give her  the eyeball.She will handle.
> If not now, in the movie.
> Choose the moment   they come after her. She will learn what means to be an Uchiha as her name is Salad



All this business with her father has been tough, that's true.

But a father's absence still isn't as bad as the whole "My uncle murdered my grandparents under the village's orders because they wanted to rebel. But none of them did anything wrong because gray morality. "

Don't even get me started with her dad's criminal past and the attempts to kill her mother as well as Naruto.


Ehhhhh, it's starting to sound like I don't like Sasuke. I just acknowledge what happened without hating him for any of it.


----------



## MarcAlmond (May 26, 2015)

Going back to the speculations, I dont think the spoiler (hints?) we have right now are enough to cover the entire chapter, so I think there should be more coming, dont you people think?


----------



## Tony Lou (May 26, 2015)

Yes, more spoilas tomoro as per usual.


----------



## Corvida (May 26, 2015)

Luiz said:


> All this business with her father has been tough, that's true.
> 
> But a father's absence still isn't as bad as the whole "My uncle murdered my grandparents under the village's orders because they wanted to rebel. But none of them did anything wrong because gray morality. "
> 
> ...





You just wait-Kishi could have made all this shit  to arrive naturally. But nawwwwwww-too easy

How did she got her sharinganz? Desperate longing-you know how those Uchihahas and feelings are

How did she met dad-could Kishi resist the temptation of NOT making this gradual and natural, of making her know and grow up with dad until she was readty to know ?

NAWWWWWWW

Just you wait.


----------



## Aquamarine (May 26, 2015)

Addy said:


> we need a new "" emoji after this chapter



I just made one by editing that one and even joined the forum to post it, but it turns out I need 10 posts to even link to it.


And based on the possible spoilers, I'm going to guess that:

Naruto comes right before Sasuke does anything
The girls listen in on Sasuke talking to Naruto about exposition that moves the plot forward but explains very little
The end of the chapter shows a crapton of sharingan clones, possibly surrounding the tower so it's all dramatic for the next chapter


----------



## lynxie (May 26, 2015)

MarcAlmond said:


> The problem with this idea is that, *a) *You dont need birth certificates to know she's an Uchiha (she uses the symbol, the family name, the house she lives in, etc) and *b) *As far as we know, everyone in the village knows she's Sasuke's child, nobody seems to be questioning it.
> I dont think even Kishimoto is dumb enough to ignore that little detail  ( I hope he isnt...)



What if the enemy is noticed by the time everyone already has knowledge that he has or going to have a kid? 

That giving birth in an unkown place is just so they couldn't be attacked at such a weak moment. (We have seen how it went with Naruto)  

Also Sasuke is not the kind of guy who gonna sit around and wait till the enemy will attack him, or his family, or the village. That would be so ooc. 
He is one who take control in his own hands. And I think Sakura does support him in this, since now she has her own child to protect.
And Sarada is probably the only thing that is more important to her than Sasuke....

Since the enemy probably knows he has a child, their is no reason to hide it.

Dimension travel seems very possible, also good reason why he is the only one who could do it (with his rinnegan) and also explains why he can't reach with phone.

Wouldn't even surprise me if he went into a dimension that made time have a different flow, that for Sasuke it has been maybe a few days (weeks/months) away, that would even explain why he didn't recognize Sarada, in his mind she is still a baby  

He did have some time between the dimension jumps to report to Konoha, I guess, but since everything went by hawk, he had no idea about the different time flow...?

While I doubt it will be exactly as I say, but if Sasuke thinks he only been away for really short while, it at least would explain some things...


Yeah I am pretty desperate to seek answers, that make Sasuke a bit less of a *ss.


----------



## Reznor (May 26, 2015)

Aquamarine said:


> I just made one by editing that one and even joined the forum to post it, but it turns out I need 10 posts to even link to it.


You have 10 posts now


----------



## Aquamarine (May 26, 2015)

Reznor said:


> You have 10 posts now



Ooh thanks, hope this works!


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 26, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't trust sites like these either.
> So it's basically what Evil hinted at + Shin=White Zetsu+Obito's collection stuff?



I get the impression that it's a fan theory that sounds like a spoil. But this site labeled it in the order it arrived, and Evil's spoils are #2. 

Aside from excess stuff that I don't find very convincing for now (Naruto intervention+ Chou-Chou criticizing Sasuke+Sasuke explaining why he pointed the katana at her)

---->After the part of the script that says Sasuke is on a mission to figure out Kaguya's birth and army thingy:

----------

-Sasuke discovered an organization while in the process of his mission. They called themselves the Akatsuki. They are planning for Kaguya's revival. 

-They didn't interact with the former Akatsuki, but it seems like they are just using the name. Their idealogy is like the former Akatsuki though. 

-After Obito's death--> Source of stocked sharingan + Shiro Zetsu remnants= Something like Shin (semi-artificial shinobi). Seems to be a possibility that a large quantity was produced. 

-At the end, Shin appears at the tower again. Sarada is in a pinch next week. 

--------------

*Sōzō Saisei* is rarely accurate with their Tuesday spoiler contenders. 

I think it's just a coincidence that this matches with Evil.


----------



## Zef (May 26, 2015)

Shin needs to quit while he's ahead. 
Dude got fodderized twice already, damn masochist.


----------



## Palm Siberia (May 26, 2015)

So two things this explains why the Akatsuki novel is last so now I'm curious about what's in that. Also so they are just neo Akatsuki cultists who worship Kaguya?


----------



## Platypus (May 26, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> I get the impression that it's a fan theory that sounds like a spoil. But this site labeled it in the order it arrived, and Evil's spoils are #2.
> 
> Aside from excess stuff that I don't find very convincing for now (Naruto intervention+ Chou-Chou criticizing Sasuke+Sasuke explaining why he pointed the katana at her)
> 
> ...



Yeah, Shin being a Zetsu clone with Sharingan implanted has been a kinda popular fan theory/speculation since his introduction.

Shin appearing for a third time in a row sounds kinda ridiculous.

And it's weird how Sasuke supposedly discovered this new Akatsuki but never encountered or learned about those semi-artificial shinobi till the second chapter of the Gaiden. I mean, dude's been on his discovery trip for at least a decade. Oh well...

Overall, the "summary" makes it sound like Kishi's rehashing the exact same plot as Part II's.

But, thanks anyway.


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 26, 2015)

we already knew  uchiha will be revived .sasuke will lead these test tube kids eventually.

Uchiha/sharingan relegated to zetsu fodder. Pretty shit plot revive kaguya.Why cant kaguyas brother who looks liek coola. Turns up angry looking for kaguya who betrayed the ootsuki.Would explain these dimensions.

But man this guys rehashing is poor stuff.Just show us other villages ffs create something cooler ,other legendary nins.

arggh what just checked this boruto movie is out in august there's two months of this gaiden i was expecting 10 chapters


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 26, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Yeah, Shin being a Zetsu clone with Sharingan implanted has been a kinda popular fan theory/speculation since his introduction.
> 
> Shin appearing for a third time in a row sounds kinda ridiculous.
> 
> ...



Tomorrow morning should be another FR 6-page spoiler drop anyway. Unless Kishi cuts the scene back immediately to Naruto and Chou-Chou, we'll see what happened with Sasuke and Sarada soon enough. 

---> Rai vs Me vs YonkouProductions on who posts first

And then it'll be fun to go from JP-->Fr-->Eng translation again. You'll help me out again, right? :3


----------



## Platypus (May 26, 2015)

Yeah sure, dusting off my French... putting all those years spent to good use. ('s been a couple of years ever since though)
maybe I should actually pay attention to the little details and use a dictionary when in doubt this time around.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 26, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Yeah sure, dusting off my French... putting all those years spent to good use. ('s been a couple of years ever since though)
> maybe I should actually pay attention to the little details and use a dictionary when in doubt this time around.



You should be closer to the original meaning than I can do though. Canadian French--->France French is like American English---> British English when it comes to slang. OTL. So there's little hope for me there unless I consult an FR teenage slang dictionary. I'm out of the loop for sure on those things.

I'm sure between the two of us + if another native speaker pops in, we should get most of it well enough~


----------



## Six (May 26, 2015)

I really hope that Shin is an actual human. Otherwise, what would Shisui want with him?


----------



## shyakugaun (May 26, 2015)

Law Trafalgar said:


> I really hope that Shin is an actual human. Otherwise, what would Shisui want with him?



that guy is confirmed to be Shisui?


----------



## sugarmaple (May 26, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> I get the impression that it's a fan theory that sounds like a spoil. But this site labeled it in the order it arrived, and Evil's spoils are #2.
> 
> Aside from excess stuff that I don't find very convincing for now (Naruto intervention+ Chou-Chou criticizing Sasuke+Sasuke explaining why he pointed the katana at her)
> 
> ...



so that could be a fake after all,
thanks there OD


----------



## izanagi x izanami (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Six (May 26, 2015)

shyakugaun said:


> that guy is confirmed to be Shisui?


I mean it's not confirmed, but it's like Tobi/Obito. It was always obvious in a hard to tell way because there wasn't anybody else it could have possibly been.


----------



## Raiken (May 26, 2015)

Obito's Sharingan stash eah....


----------



## Klue (May 26, 2015)

shyakugaun said:


> that guy is confirmed to be Shisui?



No.

I don't think people yet realize that Shin's dad is also a Shin too.


----------



## shyakugaun (May 26, 2015)

So did Sasuke figure out his pull out game was weak yet ?


----------



## Hexa (May 26, 2015)

Luiz said:


> The best excuse for Sasuke is that he's the guardian to something.
> 
> And even so, we all know that summoning a hawk and writing a letter hardly would take a single hour of his time.


That's sort of a weird extension.  Sarada says she doesn't remember meeting her Dad, and people ask the question "why didn't he send her a letter?" as though a letter would count as meeting her father.


----------



## MarcAlmond (May 26, 2015)

shyakugaun said:


> So did Sasuke figure out his pull out game was weak yet ?


That's not possible, he is the Pull out King!

Source


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 26, 2015)

not Shisui but another badass uchiha


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 26, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> I get the impression that it's a fan theory that sounds like a spoil. But this site labeled it in the order it arrived, and Evil's spoils are #2.
> 
> Aside from excess stuff that I don't find very convincing for now (Naruto intervention+ Chou-Chou criticizing Sasuke+Sasuke explaining why he pointed the katana at her)
> 
> ...



too bad it sounds interesting


----------



## noakai (May 26, 2015)

Hexa said:


> That's sort of a weird extension.  Sarada says she doesn't remember meeting her Dad, and people ask the question "why didn't he send her a letter?" as though a letter would count as meeting her father.



This is weird too though. If she'd ever gotten a letter from him, she would have mentioned it. She acts and speaks like she doesn't know anything about him and it's seemed to be implied that nobody has ever spoken about him to her, either. Letters aren't as good as him actually seeing her but it's definitely better than whatever she did end up having.


----------



## Marsala (May 26, 2015)

Sasuke: Hmm, Kaguya wanted to turn everyone into white plant zombie soldiers for some reason one thousand years ago. It's very urgent that I investigate this and never ever ever ever return home to see my wife(?!) and daughter, because even though there's been no sign of Kaguya's motivation for a millennium, aliens could invade AT ANY MOMENT!


----------



## mayumi (May 26, 2015)

Marsala said:


> Sasuke: Hmm, Kaguya wanted to turn everyone into white plant zombie soldiers for some reason one thousand years ago. It's very urgent that I investigate this and never ever ever ever return home to see my wife(?!) and daughter, because even though there's been no sign of Kaguya's motivation for a millennium, aliens could invade AT ANY MOMENT!



And when this farce of daddy bonding is all over. I shall return on my quest to find Kaguya and her master plan after forehead poking lettuce.


----------



## Revolution (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 26, 2015)

not Shisui but another badass uchiha


----------



## Majin Lu (May 26, 2015)

Are there two [Uchiha] Shin or was Evil making a reference of Sai's brother... like a joke?


----------



## ShadowReij (May 26, 2015)

So long story short, Batsuke? *checks spoilers* Yeah, Batsuke essentially.


----------



## shyakugaun (May 26, 2015)

Marsala said:


> Sasuke: Hmm, Kaguya wanted to turn everyone into white plant zombie soldiers for some reason one thousand years ago. It's very urgent that I investigate this and never ever ever ever return home to see my wife(?!) and daughter, because even though there's been no sign of Kaguya's motivation for a millennium, aliens could invade AT ANY MOMENT!



And then next week Aliens Attack, Sasuke's gained knowledge from his Journey saves the Day


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (May 26, 2015)

So we about to witness sharingan galore?


----------



## T-Bag (May 26, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> Are there two [Uchiha] Shin or was Evil making a reference of Sai's brother... like a joke?



doubt it. i think shin is just a name like "zetsu" and there could be many of them out there, including the hooded guy


----------



## Sword Sage (May 26, 2015)

I think what Evil trying to say is Zetsu clone army survivors of the War arc using the Sharingan thats used in the tank.

I don't think we will know more on Kaguya in the Gaiden Spin Off Series.


----------



## Romanticide (May 26, 2015)

Sword Sage said:


> I think what Evil trying to say is Zetsu clone army survivors of the War arc using the Sharingan thats used in the tank.
> 
> I don't think we will know more on Kaguya in the Gaiden Spin Off Series.



But wouldn't all the Zetsu's have been destroyed?


----------



## Sword Sage (May 26, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> But wouldn't all the Zetsu's have been destroyed?



Most of them survived and hidden underground now acting as rogue Ninja's, added that the sharingan that was kept in Obito's base.


----------



## Majin Lu (May 26, 2015)

T-Bag said:


> doubt it. i think shin is just a name like "zetsu" and there could be many of them out there, including the hooded guy


I see. I read Shin means "new" in Japanese.


----------



## Romanticide (May 26, 2015)

But Naruto and the others would have sensed them. Why let them escape??


----------



## Sword Sage (May 26, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> But Naruto and the others would have sensed them. Why let them escape??



that can be said the same thing for Orochimaru. Its likely they stayed hidden underground.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 26, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> But wouldn't all the Zetsu's have been destroyed?



They were. All the zetsus went belly up with the fall of Kaguya. Though there are probably pieces left to work with.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 26, 2015)

I wonder if the Ridge Tower will be explained, because earlier in the same chapter a guy was in the background in Konoha wearing a jacket with the same symbol on it.

What could it mean? 

and regarding what Evil meant about "which one": there is an army of Shin.


----------



## Romanticide (May 26, 2015)

Ugh all this stuff is just hurting my brain. Are they trying to go for another long series? I don't see how they can wrap this up in 6-8 chapters and a movie.


----------



## Sword Sage (May 26, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> Ugh all this stuff is just hurting my brain. Are they trying to go for another long series? I don't see how they can wrap this up in 6-8 chapters and a movie.



I can't help but agree, because this is more like about some new Shin army what Evil was trying to get it. I don't see how this could wrap up the mystery behind Kaguya's goals or even mentioned at this point. Because Kishimoto said to skipped to the end and not wanting to drag the series any further.

Plus Orochimaru must be involved in the Shin army.


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (May 26, 2015)

Gaiden is all confusing


----------



## Romanticide (May 26, 2015)

But didn't Orochimaru turn over a new leaf? It really feels like they're trying to make a new 15 year series out of this imo. I'd be more interested if this was just a SoL series.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 26, 2015)

> I don't think we will know more on Kaguya in the Gaiden Spin Off Series.



well Sasuke's been trying to find out about the army she wanted to create and her plans so i think there's a good chance we might


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 26, 2015)

We never saw Oro turn over a new leaf really. He was a spectator during the war if I remember correctly and then was caught up in the Infinite Tsukuyomi. I think it's a possibility Oro could be behind all this. If there really is an army of Shin, they'd have to br experimented on by someone to obtain Sharingan, and who do we know that's basically looks at all living things as a giant laboratory? Orochimaru.


----------



## Romanticide (May 26, 2015)

Or Kabuto as well. I hope those spoilers are false though.


----------



## Sword Sage (May 26, 2015)

Gilgamesh said:


> well Sasuke's been trying to find out about the army she wanted to create and her plans so i think there's a good chance we might



Kishimoto said he decided to skipped it and didn't want to  drag the series any further. We likely won't get anything for 9 more chapters adding to the movie. 

I'm betting the anime makers will make a part 3 anime tv series in between 699/The Last and 700 chapter. Much like how Digimon is returning with between season 2 and final episode and Dragonba Super.


----------



## Addy (May 26, 2015)

why would the zetsu looks like shins?


----------



## Romanticide (May 26, 2015)

Addy said:


> why would the zetsu looks like shins?



Maybe some kidnapped child was used as the base or something? He is a strange looking child.


----------



## Revolution (May 26, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> I see. I read Shin means "new" in Japanese.





You are right.  I thought it meant onion.  I'm not joking.  A spicy onion ramen packet I ate two nights ago was called shin.


----------



## Salada (May 27, 2015)

Evil should just put sasuke picture plus dick picture and that would be the summary .

I like sasuke and I think all this is ooc but it seems Kishi intend to make him look like a **** lately 



Revolution said:


> You are right.  I thought it meant onion.  I'm not joking.  A spicy onion ramen packet I ate two nights ago was called shin.



But that's Korean


----------



## Alexdhamp (May 27, 2015)

Revolution said:


> You are right.  I thought it meant onion.  I'm not joking.  A spicy onion ramen packet I ate two nights ago was called shin.



Shin can mean a lot of different things depending on context and what corresponding kanji is used. To my knowledge, "shin" can also mean "heart", "true/truth", and "god"(it's the on-yomi of "kami")...so perhaps "onion" is in there, too? 

Hell, "kami" can also mean "hair" or "paper" in addition to just "god".


----------



## LiquidCobra (May 27, 2015)

You'd THINK the main character's clan would have a bigger impact in the story but it hasn't. Ah well. I predict Sasuke's dad to be the man in the hood. 


He used Izanagi to escape being killed by Itachi and now has his eye stapled open to keep it from closing. He's been hiding for a very long time and is very disappointed in Sasuke.


----------



## Klue (May 27, 2015)

LiquidCobra said:


> He used Izanagi to escape being killed by Itachi and now has his eye stapled open to keep it from closing.



Shouldn't matter:


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> Maybe some kidnapped child was used as the base or something? He is a strange looking child.



base for the clones? coild be


----------



## N120 (May 27, 2015)

Izanagi requires senju Dna according to Tobi.


----------



## Trojan (May 27, 2015)

That was another 1 of Kishi's asspulls when it comes to madara. He should have never been able to use his other eye after he used Izanagi, but no, fuck it, why not just pretend those rules I (Kishi) set never existed.


----------



## Klue (May 27, 2015)

Hussain said:


> That was another 1 of Kishi's asspulls when it comes to madara. He should have never been able to use his other eye after he used Izanagi, but no, fuck it, why not just pretend those rules I (Kishi) set never existed.



He awakened Rinnegan, fuck rules.


----------



## T-Bag (May 27, 2015)

N120 said:


> Izanagi requires senju Dna according to Tobi.



it was retconned when itachi said uchiha have been using izanagi to win wars since time began

1 of the many things retconned


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (May 27, 2015)

T-Bag said:


> it was retconned when itachi said uchiha have been using izanagi to win wars since time began
> 
> 1 of the many things retconned


It was never retconned since it was never stated, Tobi only said that with genes of Senju Hashirama Izanagi works better.


----------



## Source (May 27, 2015)

Can someone summarize what Evil has posted so far?

No time to flip through 30 pages. Is the "army of Shins" thing true?


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

"it's none of your business" XD


----------



## OldMonkey (May 27, 2015)

Source said:


> Can someone summarize what Evil has posted so far?
> 
> No time to flip through 30 pages. Is the "army of Shins" thing true?



- it's none of your business

- Army of (Shin or Sharingan peoples) 

- Sasuke's mission is about searching why Kaguya raised an army, and against who (?)

.. Right ?


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

OldMonkey said:


> *- sasuke tells salad "it's none of your business" in response to a question.*
> 
> - Army of (Shin or Sharingan peoples)
> 
> ...



fixed


----------



## Revolution (May 27, 2015)

Source said:


> Can someone summarize what Evil has posted so far?
> 
> No time to flip through 30 pages. Is the "army of Shins" thing true?


----------



## Sanity Check (May 27, 2015)

Evil said:


> If it makes you feel better, it's because he has the rinnegan that Sasuke was on the mission.





Evil said:


> No new ability.





Evil said:


> Which one.





Evil said:


> I really thought I'd be able to ride that one out for awhile.





Evil said:


> Eye See You





Evil said:


> Yes and no.
> 
> It's none of your business.





Evil said:


> ?\(?_o)/?
> 
> Ooooo



.

Heh.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 27, 2015)

spoilers started coming out about 6 hours from now last week 

gimme some of dat Kaguya Kishi


----------



## Source (May 27, 2015)

Gilgamesh said:


> spoilers started coming out about 6 hours from now last week
> 
> gimme some of dat Kaguya Kishi







Sanity Check said:


> .
> 
> Heh.



Thanks!


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 27, 2015)

Didn't Kishimoto say the new story wouldn't have anything to do with Kaguya & her family, in one of the interviews ?


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Didn't Kishimoto say the new story wouldn't have anything to do with Kaguya & her family, in one of the interviews ?


he also said we wont see tonari but there is a very very high chance mitsuki is tonari's son.............. and itachi is involved somehow


----------



## heartsutra (May 27, 2015)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Didn't Kishimoto say the new story wouldn't have anything to do with Kaguya & her family, in one of the interviews ?



Honestly don't recall that. Only recall that he said that it would've been what he would want to do but decided against it because he didn't want to drag out the manga further.



> At the end of 699, Sasuke leaves the village to go traveling.  Entermix asks what was the intention of this and Kishimoto-sensei responds that after all of the things Sasuke has done, it would be tough to live in the village like everybody else so he went on a journey of atonement.
> Further, in Kishimoto-sensei’s mind, Sasuke has gone out into the world to find the answers to all of the unanswered questions. For example, who and what was Kaguya exactly? Sasuke wants to find out how her plan for revival was executed the first time around so it could be avoided in the future.
> In order to unnecessarily avoid lengthening the manga, however, Kishimoto-sensei decided to skip writing about it and he has no plans to continue that storyline.


Sauce: *Sōzō Saisei*


Wait


> In order to unnecessarily avoid lengthening the manga, however, Kishimoto-sensei decided to skip writing about it and he has no plans to continue that storyline.





> *and he has no plans to continue that storyline*.


Oo


----------



## Platypus (May 27, 2015)

Addy said:


> well, he is great a character........ at being a  shitty father



Not quite on Gendo's level yet.



Grimmjowsensei said:


> Didn't Kishimoto say the new story wouldn't have anything to do with Kaguya & her family, in one of the interviews ?



Nice translation but very literal! I've gone back over and translated it into what I think Kishimoto is trying to say.
QUESTION:------699話ではサスケが里を去り,旅をする様子が描かれていますが、このように結末を描いた意図は？
At the end of 699, Sasuke left the village and is depicted travelling, what was the intention of writing a conclusion like this?
ANSWER: あれだけのことをやってしまったので、さすがに里で普通に暮らすのは難しいですよね。
After he did all those things I don't think he could really live in the village as normal.
だからひとは贖罪の旅という意味です。
So it's his journey of atonement.
さらに僕の中にある裏設定としては、世界に残っている謎を解明するという目的です。
Furthermore, in the story inside my head he's also gone out to solve the questions that weren't answered.
原作のラスボスだた大筒木カグヤがいったい何者で、
For example, what exactly is Kaguya, the last boss in the manga.
どこから来たのかを解明しねいと再び世界が厄災に見舞われてしまうので、それを阻止するための旅でもあるんです。
If they don't find out where she came from the same things could happen again, so the journey is sort of to prevent that as well.
ただそれを長々と説明したしまうと、「これ、まだまだ続くの？」って思われてしまいので、そこはさらっと流しました.
But if I explain these things at length people will think the manga might carry on even further so I skipped writing about it.
そこは続く予定はありませんから。
Because I don't have any plans to continue those storylines.


----------



## heartsutra (May 27, 2015)

Maybe he meant specific storylines that would be part of a Kaguya Investigation Arc. What we are getting now is more of something we'd get _after_ a Kaguya Investigation Arc.


----------



## Platypus (May 27, 2015)

Seems like he didn't want Part II to drag on any further. I wonder why he did... everything after 679 felt so contrived and rushed.

I'm kinda glad he had a change of mind and decided to elaborate further on Kaguya—at least I hope he does. Whatever people might think about the whole Kaguya thing, it's imo better to explain her goals and origins than having a completely random filler-ish plot and villain ? la Toneri.

Though I'm wary of the potentially recycled plot we might find ourselves in: New Akatsuki, lead by a mysterious guy (how's Shisui connected to any of this btw? What about Oro & co.?), trying to create eternal peace through Kaguya or something along those lines. Kishi loves his parallels after all.


----------



## calimike (May 27, 2015)

Revolution said:


> You are right.  I thought it meant onion.  I'm not joking.  A spicy onion ramen packet I ate two nights ago was called shin.



Trivia -  "Shin" (新) means "new" in Japanese, possibly referring to how he is a new Uchiha.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 27, 2015)

So he changed his mind and decided to continue the Kaguya storyline 


Probably because he couldn't find anything fresh to write for Boruto's generation.


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> So he changed his mind and decided to continue the Kaguya storyline
> 
> 
> Probably because he couldn't find anything fresh to write for Boruto's generation.



you know what the funny is thing about this?

still no hyuuga even if it's about kaguya


----------



## N120 (May 27, 2015)

Addy said:


> you know what the funny is thing about this?
> 
> still no hyuuga even if it's about kaguya



 spoilers aren't done yet, not even close. Hope.


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

N120 said:


> spoilers aren't done yet, not even close. Hope.


your only hope is rai but he will just fill in the gaps so it's..........
 [YOUTUBE]jySSgHThIIQ[/YOUTUBE]

to hope.


----------



## sugarmaple (May 27, 2015)

I hope that the spoiler pics will come out soon cause OP has a spoiler panel already


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 27, 2015)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> So he changed his mind and decided to continue the Kaguya storyline
> 
> 
> Probably because he couldn't find anything fresh to write for Boruto's generation.



There's plenty to write about. Kishi is just low level writer with little creativity. Just writing about other villages takes this manga a different direction.

Seems he cant run away from sharingan either on design level. Its poor writing skills lack of creativity. This is literally anime filler level right now.

Probably get pics 3pm gmt time


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 27, 2015)

Revolution said:


> You are right.  I thought it meant onion.  I'm not joking.  A spicy onion ramen packet I ate two nights ago was called shin.



Lmao, no, that packet does not mean onion at all. Could care less what it really means since it's a korean product.

The Kanji (or chinese, whatever) written on this packet is 辛 by the way.

There is NO shin for Onion


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (May 27, 2015)

Clinging onto Baidu. Nothing yet.


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

attack of the onions


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 27, 2015)

OP already have spoilers...I think :/


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (May 27, 2015)

Addy said:


> attack of the onions



Onions are going to rule the world!!


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

Lady Tsundere Hime said:


> Onions are going to rule the world!!



shringan onions. not byakugan onions


----------



## MS81 (May 27, 2015)

Let's hope we see those zetsu people with the byakugan.


----------



## Golden Witch (May 27, 2015)

so what were the thoughts on Evil first spoilers with the eyes?


----------



## Platypus (May 27, 2015)

^ Akatsuki (dawn) having lots of eyes, possibly a clone army made of Shins.



MS81 said:


> Let's hope we see those zetsu people with the byakugan.



What Byakugan, chances are 90% those Shin clones consist of Zetsu + Sharingan from Obito's lab.


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

i like how they are after sasuke's rennigan........ because reasons XD


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (May 27, 2015)

Addy said:


> shringan onions. not byakugan onions



I know 

I can dream 

Just kidding


----------



## Platypus (May 27, 2015)

Addy said:


> i like how they are after sasuke's rennigan........ because reasons XD



Maybe they need his eye to enter Kaguya's dimensions (not that dimension travelling is one of its known abilities)? Or to resist a potentially third MT?


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

Lady Tsundere Hime said:


> I know
> 
> I can dream
> 
> Just kidding



sorry bro


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (May 27, 2015)

Addy said:


> sorry bro



Tis okay bruh


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

it just hit me. 

the new generation has nothing to do with the plot. they are after sasuke's rennigan, and if they want salad as bait for sasuke, then she is nothing more than a plot device 



Platypus said:


> Maybe they need his eye to enter Kaguya's dimensions (not that dimension travelling is one of its known abilities)? Or to resist a potentially third MT?


could be but i dont isnt she sealed?


----------



## Sword Sage (May 27, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Seems like he didn't want Part II to drag on any further. I wonder why he did... everything after 679 felt so contrived and rushed.
> 
> I'm kinda glad he had a change of mind and decided to elaborate further on Kaguya?at least I hope he does. Whatever people might think about the whole Kaguya thing, it's imo better to explain her goals and origins than having a completely random filler-ish plot and villain ? la Toneri.
> 
> Though I'm wary of the potentially recycled plot we might find ourselves in: New Akatsuki, lead by a mysterious guy (how's Shisui connected to any of this btw? What about Oro & co.?), trying to create eternal peace through Kaguya or something along those lines. Kishi loves his parallels after all.



That's not for sure, and Toneri wasn't filler and the last wasn't a random filler either!


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (May 27, 2015)

The things I find while waiting for the french spoilers to appear 
I keep laughing like a damn hyena.
make it stop.


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

Sword Sage said:


> That's not for sure, and Toneri wasn't filler and the last wasn't a random filler either!



it's not filler at all... it's canon filler


----------



## Revolution (May 27, 2015)

Addy said:


> it just hit me.
> 
> the new generation has nothing to do with the plot. they are after sasuke's rennigan, and if they want salad as bait for sasuke, then she is nothing more than a plot device



A thousand Salad fans scream Nooooooooooo!





Kishi


Would not be surprised


The movie is not called Sarada after all. . . .


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

Revolution said:


> A thousand Salad fans scream Nooooooooooo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



but it is true so far unless salad has another purpose but i cant think of any? 

wonder if we will see tonari or otsotski?


----------



## Platypus (May 27, 2015)

Addy said:
			
		

> it just hit me.
> 
> the new generation has nothing to do with the plot. they are after sasuke's rennigan, and if they want salad as bait for sasuke, then she is nothing more than a plot device


Perhaps the movie makes up for their irrelevance in the Gaiden? 

Speaking of which, this thing's not gonna be over when the movie hits, right? That would be about 10 chapters.



> could be but i dont isnt she sealed?



She is, but she isn't dead. I guess there could be a way to free her, or they need her for something else. Her goals? Maybe the current villains are related to her original enemy, whom she needed an army for? The giant Gudoudama which dissolved when she was being sealed? What happened to all that chakra she stole anyway? The bunny-looking monster? So many things Kishi left open...



Sword Sage said:


> That's not for sure, and Toneri wasn't filler and the last wasn't a random filler either!



'filler-ish'

I know it's canon. Kishi said so.

I meant to say Toneri felt like your run-of-the-mill movie villain who didn't really relate to the main (manga) plot besides the family connection between him and Kaguya. While the movie's plot was your standard 'girl gets kidnapped, protagonist goes to save her, while villain plots the end of the world'.


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (May 27, 2015)

Kishi's plan all along was to surround Sasuke
Sasuke is Kishi's secret lover
IT ALL MAKES SENSE NOW.


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Perhaps the movie makes up for their irrelevance in the Gaiden?
> 
> Speaking of which, this thing's not gonna be over when the movie hits, right? That would be about 10 chapters.


well, the movie seems to be about the exams maybe so it should be about them 

we dont know when it will end. the only stuff we know is that it will be short and relates to the movie. nothing else is known but it is assumed that it will end before the movie and lead to it. however, and i cant emphasis this enough, we dont know.




> She is, but she isn't dead. I guess there could be a way to free her, or they need her for something else. Her goals? Maybe the current villains are related to her original enemy, whom she needed an army for? The giant Gudoudama which dissolved when she was being sealed? What happened to all that chakra she stole anyway? The bunny-looking monster? So many things Kishi left open...



i mean that you need both seals to unseal her or all bijuu to revive her. no one seems to be after naruto or burrito for example as bait to get to naruto.


----------



## sasutachi (May 27, 2015)

somehow itachi connected to kaguya's enemy...
maybe they prepared itachi to prevent  kaguya's revive.


----------



## Black Mirror (May 27, 2015)

Yeah, I also wonder why the movie is called boruto. He got a nice design but at same time he is the most boring character. I rather read sth about Mitsuki.

Oh well, i hope this will be the last chapter about sarada .-.


----------



## Platypus (May 27, 2015)

Itachi's probably just a shitty reason for the likes of Shin to be angry with Sasuke.



Addy said:


> i mean that you need both seals to unseal her or all bijuu to revive her. no one seems to be after naruto or burrito for example as bait to get to naruto.


Don't think you need the seals to un-seal her. Besides, the seals are gone right? 

But yes, you'd need the Bijuu. Good point. There's still the Gedo Mazo and the Bunny-monster.


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

sasutachi said:


> somehow itachi connected to kaguya's enemy...
> maybe they prepared itachi to prevent  kaguya's revive.



that page evil posted had "your not as smart as itachi". maybe itachi figured the plan long before he died?


----------



## Sword Sage (May 27, 2015)

Just everything is all about Sasuke again in the mini series. I don't think the mini series will even uncover Kaguya story on the length of 10 chapters.

I think it meant that Sasuke was on a mission not currently on a mission to uncover Kaguya secrets, I don't see how it has anything to do with Kaguya with enemy after Sasuke for revenge for Itachi.


----------



## Platypus (May 27, 2015)

Addy said:


> that page evil posted had "your not as smart as itachi". maybe itachi figured the plan long before he died?



How?**

Why?


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

Platypus said:


> How?**
> 
> Why?



i have no idea to be honest. just a guess based on his relevance if there is any 



Sword Sage said:


> Just everything is all about Sasuke again in the mini series. I don't think the mini series will even uncover Kaguya story on the length of 10 chapters.
> 
> I think it meant that Sasuke was on a mission not currently on a mission to uncover Kaguya secrets, I don't see how it has anything to do with Kaguya with enemy after Sasuke for revenge for Itachi.



neither do i but as i told Platypus, it's just a guess. what is the point of mentioning itachi in the first place? granted, knowing kishi, he wont expand on such things but who knows at this point :/


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

the faceless man gave me false hope


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 27, 2015)

updated the spoiler thread cuz i was right twice 

me smart, ogre happy


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> updated the spoiler thread cuz i was right twice
> 
> me smart, ogre happy



so it's just an ego stroke? no new spoilers 

no rai yet 

only................. you............. for rai.............


*Spoiler*: __ 





sacrifice made


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 27, 2015)

Addy said:


> the faceless man gave me false hope


----------



## Scila9 (May 27, 2015)

So Sarada's little conundrum remains unsolved as Sasuke explains the situation to Nardo??

The situation being a neo Akatsuki with an army of onion Sharingan users? And they're after Sasuke's Rinnegan in order to... what? Bring back Kaguya and take over the world somehow? 

Geh. When are we going to see Orochimaru?? 



Platypus said:


> 'filler-ish'
> 
> I know it's canon. Kishi said so.
> 
> I meant to say Toneri felt like your run-of-the-mill movie villain who didn't really relate to the main (manga) plot besides the family connection between him and Kaguya. While the movie's plot was your standard 'girl gets kidnapped, protagonist goes to save her, while villain plots the end of the world'.



Most apt description I've seen of it. lol I couldn't take that movie seriously at all.

_EDIT: Nevermiiind _


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 27, 2015)

Scila9 said:


> Most apt description I've seen of it. lol I couldn't take that movie seriously at all.
> 
> 20 minutes into it Hinata is shown about to fall while dangling from her scarf.. and with her feet inches away from the building.
> 
> ...



erm

Hinata lost her ability to use chakra

you could have at least paid some attention


----------



## Arya Stark (May 27, 2015)

> "Just chakra yo feet girl!! And run along the wall like Naruto be doin!!"



except what toneri did to her made unable to use chakra. you know, the similar technique he used on naruto later.


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 27, 2015)

Addy said:


> so it's just an ego stroke? no new spoilers
> 
> no rai yet
> 
> ...



what do you mean no new spoilers, what evil said its a massive spoiler for the series if you combine it with what kishi said in that interview.

- you know that will get more info about kaguya and the moon people 
- you know that there is a shin army clone with sharingans
- you know what was sasuke mission

its a ton of info.... and remember you know things from the movie thread to.



PS. I got sacrificed ?
I will die at my post  and now my watch has ended


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> what do you mean no new spoilers, what evil said its a massive spoiler for the series if you combine it with what kishi said in that interview.
> 
> *- you know that will get more info about kaguya and the moon people *
> - you know that there is a shin army clone with sharingans
> ...



we dont know that for sure. the last was supposed to be about kaguya. look where that got  us 


> I will die at my post  and now *my watch has ended *


i died too yesterday so cry me a river


----------



## Scila9 (May 27, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> erm
> 
> Hinata lost her ability to use chakra
> 
> *you could have at least paid some attention*





Arya Stark said:


> except what toneri did to her made unable to use chakra. you know, the similar technique he used on naruto later.





I tried  Even went back to try and see an explanation and must have missed it twice

I blame the choppy translation  It was a pretty difficult one to follow


----------



## Mariko (May 27, 2015)

Addy said:


> *i have no idea to be honest. just a guess based on his relevance if there is any*




Could Itachi be the _real_ TOWKE? 

*Sasuke:* "Ok, let's meet Oro"

*Nardo:* "Oro? Why?"

*Sasuke:* "Cause I need to talk to the one who _really_ knows everything"


----------



## ShadowReij (May 27, 2015)

Soooo essentially Sharingan Chronicles: Awakening of the Trailblazers? 

Either way you look at it, an army of Shins with that MS ability would be a giant pain in the ass.


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 27, 2015)

Addy said:


> we dont know that for sure. the last was supposed to be about kaguya. look where that got  us
> i died too yesterday so cry me a river



I think we do know, in the interview he said that he skipped that part.... now we see that sasuke mission was about kaguya and her army... if you ask me that negates the interview and basically, means that he will continue to write what he couldnt do then cuz ....he had to end the manga and didnt have time. Editors fault at that.

Also Kishi loved having Toneri as a villain but editos didnt cuz they suck,  and now Kishi throws in Mitsuki.... 
Im 80% sure that he will do what he couldnt do back then.

The last was more about Hinata and Naruto with a world expansion... knowing hamura lineage etc. But the focus was the Naruhina.


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> I think we do know, in the interview he said that he skipped that part.... now we see that sasuke mission was about kaguya and her army... if you ask me that negates the interview and basically will mean that he will continue to write what he couldnt do then cuz he had to end the manga and didnt have time. Editors fault at that.
> 
> Also Kishi loved having Toneri as a villain but editos didnt cuz they suck,  and now Kishi throws in Mitsuki....
> Im 80% sure that he will do what he couldnt do back then.
> ...



i  will wait on the "we will know more about kaguya" thing until it's over because i dont trust kishi on stuff like that that 

an example is that we know more about the enemy of kaguya.......... not about kaguyra herself


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 27, 2015)

Addy said:


> i  will wait on the "we will know more about kaguya" thing until it's over because i dont trust kishi on stuff like that that
> 
> an example is that we know more about the enemy of kaguya.......... not about kaguyra herself



hmmm true, he could do that and bring in the enemy of kaguya.

more alliens  cant wait to tell that to Klue.

Im a mayan god


----------



## Platypus (May 27, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> I think we do know, in the interview he said that he skipped that part.... now we see that sasuke mission was about kaguya and her army... if you ask me that negates the interview and basically, means that he will continue to write what he couldnt do then cuz ....he had to end the manga and didnt have time. Editors fault at that.
> 
> Also* Kishi loved having Toneri as a villain but editos didnt cuz they suck*,  and now Kishi throws in Mitsuki....
> Im 80% sure that he will do what he couldnt do back then.
> ...



Really? I'd go as far to say he's the worst canon main villain. Even more contrived than say Obito.


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> hmmm true, he could do that and bring in the enemy of kaguya.
> 
> more alliens  *cant wait to tell that to Klue.*
> 
> Im a mayan god



if they have rennigan, he will cheer


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 27, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> Soooo essentially Sharingan Chronicles: Awakening of the Trailblazers?
> 
> Either way you look at it, an army of Shins with that MS ability would be a giant pain in the ass.



They don't all look like shin do they    And no it wouldn't worry anyone. Naruto can just nuke them 9 times over and not even tap anywhere near his chakra capacity. Im re-reading the war arc and just laughing at the nonsenses he did with 50% kurama. With 100% kyuubi with hokage mentality. This aint going far.

Another army just to get fodderised. Can these new uchihas just follow sasuke to the new uchiha temple already??

This arc is probably gonna end with oro in the shadows with sharingan/rin'negan :rollleyes


----------



## ShadowReij (May 27, 2015)

B.o.t.i said:


> They don't all look like shin do they    And no it wouldn't worry anyone. Naruto can just nuke them 9 times over and not even tap anywhere near his chakra capacity. Im re-reading the war arc and just laughing at the nonsenses he did with 50% kurama. With 100% kyuubi with hokage mentality. This aint going far.
> 
> Another army just to get fodderised. Can these new uchihas just follow sasuke to the new uchiha temple already.
> 
> This arc gonna end with oro in the shadows with sharingan/rin'negan :rollleyes



Well yeah, if Naruto and Sasuke then of course shit is easy. Everyone, eh vary degrees of difficulty given how telepathy is always an annoying power to deal with. 

Rise, oh onion army. Go and make people cry.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 27, 2015)

don't post in the spoiler thread unless you have fucking spoilers



> updated the spoiler thread cuz i was right twice
> 
> me smart, ogre happy



negged


----------



## Klue (May 27, 2015)

B.o.t.i said:


> There's plenty to write about. Kishi is just low level writer with little creativity. Just writing about other villages takes this manga a different direction.
> 
> Seems he cant run away from sharingan either on design level. Its poor writing skills lack of creativity. This is literally anime filler level right now.
> 
> Probably get pics 3pm gmt time



What should he write about? Hyuuga?



Not enough people care about them.


----------



## Arles Celes (May 27, 2015)

Addy said:


> if they have rennigan, he will cheer



More  like cry...

Me too.

Tons of villains having it would cheap the dojutsu.

If the main enemy for whom Kaguya was building her army got it then it is fine but I do not want minions to have it.

Really...how was Kaguya planning to accomplish anything with an army of plain Zetsus that even Kiba and 1010 could handle?

One Shin could stomp 1000s of normal Zetsus. Hokage Naruto thinks that his clones might be unable to protect the girls from one Shin.


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 27, 2015)

Gilgamesh said:


> don't post in the spoiler thread unless you have fucking spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> negged



that was a spoiler that wasnt in the first post...  derp




Addy said:


> if they have rennigan, he will cheer



possible.... tho i see tenseigan... i dont know...


----------



## ShadowReij (May 27, 2015)

Klue said:


> What should he write about? Hyuuga?
> 
> 
> 
> Not enough people care about them.


Hyuwhatnow?


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 27, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> Well yeah, if Naruto and Sasuke then of course shit is easy. Everyone, eh vary degrees of difficulty given how telepathy is always an annoying power to deal with.
> 
> Rise, oh onion army. Go and make people cry.



If they all look like shin its tragic. Shins the new zetsu.>> Shinsu

This army going nowhere. Edo kages & zetsu failed. Bunch of shinsu's that go MS cause they miss a target is not gonna go anywhere.

Sasuke needs to clean this shit up clown.12 years didn't even make moves.Waiting for naruto to clean it up smh.

I hope kishi don't troll them like I think he will.


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 27, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> More  like cry...
> 
> Me too.
> 
> ...



eh

those were clones of only one type of Zetsu, the White one, created through some Obito shenanigans and not actual people transformed through IT+treebie

Spiral was able to boost Yamato to Kage level, and kid Obito to the level of being able to massacre several mist Anbu fodders

Black Zetsu was able to punch through freaking Juudara while possesing half dead Obito

so yeah, they're not as weak as you think


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> copy and paste + rename  kishi style



it always comes back to the sharingan


----------



## Edo Madara (May 27, 2015)

Hood man have rinegan? Whatever every villains after madara is fillers for me


----------



## Tony Lou (May 27, 2015)

Sasuke still being a lovable jerk? Info on his Kaguya related quest? 



Ohhh, this chapter is gonna be good...


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

Luiz said:


> Sasuke still being a lovable jerk? Info on his Kaguya related quest?
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh, this chapter is gonna be good...



12 years chasing kaguya's ass


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 27, 2015)

So Shin is like a Zetsu.


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 27, 2015)

Klue said:


> What should he write about? Hyuuga?
> 
> 
> 
> Not enough people care about them.



fuck konoha for starters. Them clowns washed up.

The ninja economy for starters,
More gatou characters. Industrialist cant just ignore all the tech and buildings in konoha now.
Other villages rehab program.
Other clans.
Bijuu.
Cloud village is basically America raikage had fucking moon buster cannon, anything he's doing is better than fucking.Birth certificate search.
There's probably disgruntled ninjas mad that they cant fight .
coupes
An actual military mission would be damn good.

No one cares to revive kaguya at this stage . Naruto would clown her worse this time round he probably solo her. I rather see her brother unsealed by earthquake or a x1999 plot. This right now is anime filler.


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> So Shin is like a Zetsu.



thats the theory


----------



## Tony Lou (May 27, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> but what if its rinnegan evolve form



The Rinnegan didn't evolve from anything aside from, possibly, Kaguya's Rinne Sharingan.

That doujutsu died with Hagoromo and only ever made a return through artificial means or bestowed by the man himself.


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 27, 2015)

Luiz said:


> The Rinnegan didn't evolve from anything aside from, possibly, Kaguya's Rinne Sharingan.
> 
> That doujutsu died with Hagoromo and only ever made a return through artificial means or bestowed by the man himself.



i know but i wanted to see klue's reaction


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

i think the rennigan evolved from the sharingan to be honest :/


----------



## Mariko (May 27, 2015)

Addy said:


> i think the rennigan evolved from the sharingan to be honest :/



Tbh, I think Kishi himself doesn't know from where the rinnegan/sharingan come from...


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

Mariko said:


> Tbh, I think Kishi himself doesn't know from where the rinnegan/sharingan come from...



the genesis of the naruto world:

first, there was nothing............


then, there was sharingan


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 27, 2015)

Addy said:


> i think the rennigan evolved from the sharingan to be honest :/



sharingan is nothing but a diluted unevolved rinnegan


----------



## Mariko (May 27, 2015)

Addy said:


> the genesis of the naruto world:
> 
> first, there was nothing............
> 
> ...



1st there was nothing.........

......still nothing.......

......some unimportant stuffs....

then there was Itachi!


----------



## ShadowReij (May 27, 2015)

Addy said:


> it always comes back to the sharingan


Always. 


Addy said:


> 12 years chasing kaguya's ass


That's alot of ass chasing. 


Addy said:


> the genesis of the naruto world:
> 
> first, there was nothing............
> 
> ...



But what about....you know......that other eye?


----------



## Mariko (May 27, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> But what about....you know......that other eye?



Itachi's sharingan >>> [insert any acient-aliens-from-the-moon's name]'s rinnegan


----------



## heartsutra (May 27, 2015)

Platypus said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My guess is that he didn't want to worry about the continuation of the story, nor the details of Sasuke's journey. Although Kishimoto sounds like he had quite a few ideas in mind. We'll find out little by little!


----------



## kingcombo (May 27, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Really...how was Kaguya planning to accomplish anything with an army of plain Zetsus that even Kiba and 1010 could handle?
> 
> One Shin could stomp 1000s of normal Zetsus. Hokage Naruto thinks that his clones might be unable to protect the girls from one Shin.



It may be that if everyone, not just ninjas had some fighting skill they would outweigh the small but skilled ninjas in narutoverse. Hell even ninja villages seem to have more normal people than ninja.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 27, 2015)

Mariko said:


> Itachi's sharingan >>> [insert any acient-aliens-from-the-moon's name]'s rinnegan



Hmm but I could've sworn there was a second eye, oh well, probably not important.


----------



## Sword Sage (May 27, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> My guess is that he didn't want to worry about the continuation of the story, nor the details of Sasuke's journey. Although Kishimoto sounds like he had quite a few ideas in mind. We'll find out little by little!



I doubt we will learn much from this mini spin off series because its not an actual part 3.

Plus how will this wrap up when its gonna run for like 10 or 15 chapters until summer?


----------



## Mariko (May 27, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> Hmm but I could've sworn there was a second eye, oh well, *probably not important. *



This I guess...


----------



## heartsutra (May 27, 2015)

Sword Sage said:


> I doubt we will learn much from this mini spin off series because its not an actual part 3.
> 
> Plus how will this wrap up when its gonna run for like 10 or 15 chapters until summer?




It might not be much but it will be enough, I think. It's doable if they just talk about it instead of showing it. It wouldn't surprise me. I'm usually for show over tell but given the restrictions of the medium, it's a legit method. I've noticed that Naruto is pretty text-heavy in comparison to most manga I've read so far. This is especially noticeable during battles when technicalities are being explained.

I'm curious to see how Oro will tie into this. And Taka.


----------



## Sword Sage (May 27, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> It might not be much but it will be enough, I think. It's doable if they just talk about it instead of showing it. It wouldn't surprise me. I'm usually for show over tell but given the restrictions of the medium, it's a legit method. I've noticed that Naruto is pretty text-heavy in comparison to most manga I've read so far. This is especially noticeable during battles when technicalities are being explained.
> 
> I'm curious to see how Oro will tie into this. And Taka.



No it wont be enough, because the way its more focused on Uchiha clones not much will tell about Kaguya plus I think what Sasuke would say would be past tensed that it may had been resolved during the blank period that Kishimoto decided to skip the story of Kaguy and move on with the Uchiha clones and Orochimaru.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 27, 2015)

i hope the one where they want to revive Kaguya is true :33


----------



## Raiden (May 27, 2015)

Rev just pointed out something that made a lot of sense in another thread...Sarada, if she can, might go after other members of Taka now to learn the truth. Only problem with that is she can be tracked as soon as she leaves the village...


----------



## ShadowReij (May 27, 2015)

Raiden said:


> Rev just pointed out something that made a lot of sense in another thread...Sarada, if she can, might go after other members of Taka now to learn the truth. Only problem with that is she can be tracked as soon as she leaves the village...



No kidding. And she's already a walking target. Daddy's genes hard at work there too.


----------



## Harbour (May 27, 2015)

so, there will be Space Invaders Master Race like many of us predicted years ago.
if there willl be less drama bullshit, im okay with this


but i request badass protoss design for their spaceships and exoskeletons.


or some bio-race, like zergs or tyranids


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> 2ch posted this in the bare thread though.
> 
> Probs fanart...I don't trust it....



fanart indeed. not even backgrounds after the first panel


----------



## sugarmaple (May 27, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> 2ch posted this in the bare thread though.
> 
> Probs fanart...I don't trust it....




that's just a fan art


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 27, 2015)

Kaguya coming back would be so LOL, but i think someone stronger or equal to her power will appear.


----------



## Azol (May 27, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> Kaguya coming back would be so LOL, but i think someone stronger or equal to her power will appear.



Kaguya is a controversial final villain and many people weren't conviced of her quality. It wouldn't be a good choice to bring her back in Naruto Gaiden. Furthermore it would look like rehashed character and storyline.


----------



## sugarmaple (May 27, 2015)

@OD 

Here's the youtube link which I think that image was taken from _canon._

On which was posted earlier in Baidu and got deleted as per what Haruka says...


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 27, 2015)

sugarmaple said:


> @OD
> 
> here's the youtube link which I think that image where taken from _canon._
> 
> on which was posted earlier in Baidu and got deleted as per what Haruka says...



OnePiece-Naruto.com still has it up as a spoiler candidate. Probably because of Baidu. Though by now someone has called it out as a fake spoil in the netabare thread. The blogger just hasn't updated it to reflect that yet. 

JNB's blog is the same as yesterday with the translated Evil spoils. 

Still camping out and watching the FR source for updates though.


----------



## Dream_river (May 27, 2015)

I hope that the spoiler is fake and that Sasuke isn;t a jerk to his daughter. I hope that Sasuke changed.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 27, 2015)

The Kaguya storyline finally being addressed? This I did not expect.


----------



## sugarmaple (May 27, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> OnePiece-Naruto.com still has it up as a spoiler candidate. Probably because of Baidu. Though by now someone has called it out as a fake spoil in the netabare thread. The blogger just hasn't updated it to reflect that yet.
> 
> JNB's blog is the same as yesterday with the translated Evil spoils.
> 
> Still camping out and watching the FR source for updates though.



Probably.

Maybe they've got it from the other thread created after the first one got deleted.


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

Dream_river said:


> I hope that the spoiler is fake and that Sasuke isn;t a jerk to his daughter. I hope that Sasuke changed.



he left for 12 years chasing kaguya's ass. i dont think he changed


----------



## Dream_river (May 27, 2015)

Good point Addy, he probably hasn't. Poor Sarada. I still hope that Kishi explains how Sasusaku happened in this series (it's something that literally seemed impossible), at least shows a flashback of the past.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 27, 2015)

sugarmaple said:


> Probably.
> 
> Maybe they've got it from the other thread created after the first one got deleted.



Ohh. This is the new thread then. That's probably why it's still floating around. 

The UN isn't someone who usually spoils on Baidu


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

man, people took evil's spoiler and added shit

"sasuke thought she was a genjutsu"

the sharingan/rennigan guy thought she was a genjutsu


----------



## Arles Celes (May 27, 2015)

Sasuke and Kaguya is true lubz. He was thinking about her more than about any and all women put together in his life(aside from maybe his mom).


If Sasuke and Kaguya had a kid I wonder how strong he/she would be. 

Aaaaand would it count as i*c*st or not given how Sasuke is the reincarnation of Kaguya's grandson?


----------



## Platypus (May 27, 2015)

Addy said:


> man, people took evil's spoiler and added shit
> 
> "sasuke thought she was a genjutsu"
> 
> the sharingan/rennigan guy thought she was a genjutsu



Damage control before the actual leaks. 



Arles Celes said:


> Sasuke and Kaguya is true lubz. He was thinking about her more than about any and all women put together in his life(aside from maybe his mom).
> 
> 
> If Sasuke and Kaguya had a kid I wonder how strong he/she would be.
> ...



Spiritual i*c*st


----------



## Bellville (May 27, 2015)

Dream_river said:


> I hope that the spoiler is fake and that Sasuke isn;t a jerk to his daughter. I hope that Sasuke changed.



She'll probably be just as starved for her father's acknowledgment as Sasuke was for Fugaku's, and the one bone he throws her will be that much more meaningful because he can't be bothered the rest of the time to show a normal human level of kindness to her. Dat Sasuke.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 27, 2015)

Addy said:


> man, people took evil's spoiler and added shit
> 
> "sasuke thought she was a genjutsu"
> 
> the sharingan/rennigan guy thought she was a genjutsu



.......?

You mean the explanation for why Sasuke was pointing his katana at Sarada?

Wasn't that from the unreliable script yesterday?  

None of the blogs have any materials about that for now.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 27, 2015)

Bellville said:


> She'll probably be just as starved for her father's acknowledgment as Sasuke was for Fugaku's, and the one bone he throws her will be that much more meaningful because he can't be bothered the rest of the time to show a normal human level of kindness to her. Dat Sasuke.



Good thing Sarada resembled Sakura in terms of behaviour...


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 27, 2015)

Spoils have arrived....


----------



## YonkouProductions (May 27, 2015)




----------



## Arya Stark (May 27, 2015)

Jesus Christ, Sasuke....


----------



## Altair21 (May 27, 2015)

So is that Sarada? That look she had in that one page makes it seem like it's not.

Edit: Just saw the rest of the pages. Looks like it is.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 27, 2015)

FATHER OF THE YEAR RIGHT THERE

I wonder if we'll learn if Sasuke found out anything about Kaguy's army and plans this chapter


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 27, 2015)

7 pages of drama... wow much shit, hope the other half its good.


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> Jesus Christ, Sasuke....



he actually fucking did it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 27, 2015)

If there are any francophones still around~ We can split up the pages to make it easier~


----------



## Kishido (May 27, 2015)

That's the spirit Sasuke!!!

First you went all emo cuz YOUR family and little brother were killed or treated like shit... And now you are treating your own family like shit.

Manga shoiuld have ended with Naruto coming too late and Sarada being killed


----------



## Azol (May 27, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> If there are any francophones still around~ We can split up the pages to make it easier~



Just say it, I'll help!


----------



## Altair21 (May 27, 2015)

Sarada's going in with the rant to.  She even starts panting after all that shouting.


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

Azol said:


> Just say it, I'll help!



put your own translation but only in this thread


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 27, 2015)

Azol said:


> Just say it, I'll help!



Could you start from page 7 and work up?

I'm working cover page down~


----------



## vered (May 27, 2015)

I understand a bit of the french.
Naruto apologize for arriving late and sasuke says that naruto owns him an explanation.
in the last page.


----------



## Altair21 (May 27, 2015)

So Sasuke does recognize her. So why attack her? Unless he thinks she's being impersonated by the enemy.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 27, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> If there are any francophones still around~ We can split up the pages to make it easier~


*cracks knuckles* I'm up for it. I'll take the  .


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

he missed with the sword and was going to grab her/chidori her ass what


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 27, 2015)

Vaatu said:


> *cracks knuckles* I'm up for it. I'll take the  .



Eh, Vaatu, you can read French too?


----------



## RBL (May 27, 2015)

I actually like this sarada girll, her character so far doesn't give me the 'forced-personality' character, i'm glad it's she and not boruto the one who takes the protagonism.

ON TOPIC: I still think neji is going to revive next chapter.


----------



## vered (May 27, 2015)

he recognized her at the last second.
then Sasuke said that he sees... and then Sarada said that she recognized that he was her father the second she saw him.


----------



## Seraphoenix (May 27, 2015)

I don't understand French but is Naruto calling Sauce a retard? rofl I would die if it's true


----------



## vered (May 27, 2015)

Seraphoenix said:


> I don't understand French but is Naruto calling Sauce a retard? rofl I would die if it's true



no, he apologized for arriving late.
the verb = to be late.


----------



## Azol (May 27, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Could you start from page 7 and work up?
> 
> I'm working cover page down~



Ok! I translate as soon as I have/see the pages.


----------



## Altair21 (May 27, 2015)

Naruto's face on that one page is...


----------



## YonkouProductions (May 27, 2015)

LOL


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

vered said:


> he recognized her at the last second.
> then Sasuke said that he sees... and then Sarada said that she recognized that he was her father the second she saw him.



he only stops after she calls him "papa"........ sasuke, dude, not cool 

on the other hand, kishi........


----------



## Zef (May 27, 2015)

Brandon Lee said:


> I actually like this sarada girll, her character so far doesn't give me the 'forced-personality' character, i'm glad it's she and not boruto the one who takes the protagonism.
> 
> ON TOPIC: I still think neji is going to revive next chapter.



Neji is dead man. Just let it go...


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 27, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> So Sasuke does recognize her. So why attack her? Unless he thinks she's being impersonated by the enemy.



I think it could be he struck first to see if she would strike as well to determine if she's really his daughter or not. That's my take on it anyway.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 27, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> 7 pages of drama... wow much shit, hope the other half its good.



100% Uchiha chapter, baby. 

Deal with it.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 27, 2015)

Azol said:


> Ok! I translate as soon as I have/see the pages.



In the spoiler thread:



I have the first three pages done.

Vaatu is on 6 and 7, I think.


----------



## sugarmaple (May 27, 2015)

I can only understand the cover page.
But the rest naaa....


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (May 27, 2015)

I understand french 
I wanna readdddd


----------



## Azol (May 27, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> In the spoiler thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok I translate the rest.


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Naruto's face on that one page is...



naruto "da fuck is this shit?"


----------



## N120 (May 27, 2015)

Naruto called sasuke a retard, and sauce snapped back at him


----------



## Phemt (May 27, 2015)

Sorry Sasuke for arriving a bit late. 

Naruto! You owe me an explanation!

Naruto, you owe an explanation to the real Hokage.

Hahahaha.

I remember Hussain fantasizing about Sasuke calling Naruto Hokage sama or some shit.

Your Hokage has to excuse himself with Sasuke-sama bitch.

LOL!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 27, 2015)

Oh, this is straight glorious lmfao.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 27, 2015)

this father/daughter shit is boring

when do we get to the good stuff?


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 27, 2015)

Luiz said:


> 100% Uchiha chapter, baby.
> 
> Deal with it.



still being retarded with the uchiha vs naruto and other fanboy shit.... 
i care for what evil said with sasuke investigating kaguya background and the shin army.

i dont like drama... i dont care about your uchiha fanboysm get it trough your head..


----------



## Gabe (May 27, 2015)

Sasuke being a moron as usual he can't even recognize his daughters shitty character like always


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 27, 2015)

Luiz said:


> 100% Uchiha chapter, baby.
> 
> Deal with it.



you seem to like eating shit what does it taste like?


----------



## sasukeheaven (May 27, 2015)

*Sasuke being Sasuke, nothing surprises me anymore tbh lol*


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 27, 2015)

Last page: *Sarada*: Who is this girl next to you wearing the same glasses as me?! You honestly believe that I can ask this of mom?!
*Chocho*: …?
*Naruto*: …
*Sarada*: Mom never speaks on the subject, and you, you are never there!! Anyway, how could I believe you?! My life is a nightmare!!
*Sarada*: …
*Sarada*: Plus I never know where you are nor what you are doing!!​


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

Phemt said:


> Sorry Sasuke for arriving a bit late.
> 
> Naruto! You owe me an explanation!
> 
> ...



sasuke actually says that????????????????????


----------



## Milady (May 27, 2015)

N120 said:


> Naruto called sasuke a retard, and sauce snapped back at him



Best part so far 
And sakura finally awakeeeeeee!


----------



## Phemt (May 27, 2015)

N120 said:


> Naruto called sasuke a retard, and sauce snapped back at him



Why don't you learn some french.

Retard = late. He's sorry he's late.


----------



## N120 (May 27, 2015)

Vaatu said:


> Last page: *Sarada*: Who is this girl next to you wearing the same glasses as me?! You honestly believe that I can ask this of mom?!
> *Chocho*: ??
> *Naruto*: ?
> *Sarada*: Mom never speaks on the subject, and you, you are never there!! Anyway, how could I believe you?! My live is a nightmare!!
> ...



Sharada seeking out those uzumaki roots.


----------



## RBL (May 27, 2015)

Zef said:


> *Neji is dead man. Just let it go...*


----------



## vered (May 27, 2015)

N120 said:


> Naruto called sasuke a retard, and sauce snapped back at him



he didn't he say he was retard
the retard part in the french means being late.


----------



## Zef (May 27, 2015)

Phemt said:


> Sorry Sasuke for arriving a bit late.
> 
> Naruto! You owe me an explanation!
> 
> ...


Sasuke never addresses people with titles. What was Hussain thinking?


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

Gilgamesh said:


> you seem to like eating shit what does it taste like?



it tastes like a unicorn


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 27, 2015)

Gilgamesh said:


> this father/daughter shit is boring
> 
> when do we get to the good stuff?



for once i agree, where is the shin army stuff  , the kaguya army explination ?
cmon  they should have translated the good stuff not the drama shit...


----------



## Altair21 (May 27, 2015)

Look at Chocho's facial expression!  Knew it would be like that once she saw Sasuke.


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

what does chouchou say?????????


----------



## noakai (May 27, 2015)

The faces in the last page are cracking me up, Naruto is like "the fuck??" and Sasuke is just *no expression* in that last panel while she's yelling at him. I don't think Naruto signed up for a traveling version of Maury's "you ARE the father" segment.


----------



## vered (May 27, 2015)

Basicly sarada complains to sasuke about not telling her anything and about the picture and if sakura is her mother.
while sakura seems to want to go to find sarada if i'm not mistaken.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 27, 2015)

This is comedy gold.


----------



## Aquamarine (May 27, 2015)

Looks like ChouChou thinks Sasuke is her father on that one page (not sure what number it is, but she's the center panel). She thinks he's beautiful.


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Look at Chocho's facial expression!  Knew it would be like that once she saw Sasuke.



we all did my friend....... we all did


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 27, 2015)

Must of switched illustrators.The art work now looks much more like its a special one of arc.instead of serialized look we got before.


----------



## Milady (May 27, 2015)

vered said:


> he didn't he say he was retard
> the retard part in the french means being late.



THANKS for clearing. I didnt even look at the texts. Just the drawings. 
I was deceived.


----------



## sugarmaple (May 27, 2015)

Kinda curious of this page though

Errr..from what I can understand, Shizune and Sakura is talking about the Taka picture
and something about Shikamaru on directions? and Sakura going on there?

Oh wait thus this mean that Sakura is going there and ask Shikamaru for the directions.

Aww I wish I knew french.


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

Aquamarine said:


> Looks like ChouChou thinks Sasuke is her father on that one page (not sure what number it is, but she's the center panel). She thinks he's beautiful.



chouchou thinking of the most inappropriate thing XD


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 27, 2015)

Luiz said:


> 100% Uchiha chapter, baby.
> 
> Deal with it.



Doesn't mean it's good.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 27, 2015)

Hilarity ensues when Sakura gets there. 

What a soap opera


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 27, 2015)

is there any way to get the pages with the good stuff and not the drama shit, do the translators have it ?


----------



## vered (May 27, 2015)

yep, all soap operish type of story line.
i think we lack a page that is translated.
but aside of that all seems clear.


----------



## noakai (May 27, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> is there any way to get the pages with the good stuff and not the drama shit, do the translators have it ?



At this point I'm thinking the drama shit is actually most of this chapter and will probably end up being most of this entire Gaiden.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 27, 2015)

Page 6: *?*: Huh?!
*Chocho*: But what are you talking about?
*Sasuke*: ... Has something happened that I am ignoring?
*Sarada*: ! You... you ask... what has happened?
*Sarada*: But still, you never returned home!! Why have you forsaken mom?!! You even forgot your daughter's face... and that's all you say?!​


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Doesn't mean it's good.



it means it's perfect  

when was the last time sasuke sweatdrop?


----------



## Altair21 (May 27, 2015)

Well at least we have the stuff Evil mentioned, which doesn't seem to be alluded to in these 7 pages.


----------



## Sora (May 27, 2015)

good to see Sarada rant at her father
i thought she would forgive him instantly


Sarada is like the first important character not to take Sasuke's shit


----------



## Zef (May 27, 2015)

Addy said:


> it means it's perfect
> 
> when was the last time sasuke sweatdrop?



Chapter 2 when Shin escaped.


----------



## RBL (May 27, 2015)

Chou Chou saying sasuke is her father 

this girl's character is getting shittier every chapter, i want her to die now


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

Zef said:


> Chapter 2 when Shin escaped.



i dont mean from asspulls XD


----------



## vered (May 27, 2015)

we are missing the 4th page which is translated.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 27, 2015)

Zef said:


> Chapter 2 when Shin escaped.



*Let him escape.


So merciful. :ignoramus


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 27, 2015)

I think we've got all of the spoilers translated now~

Thank you Azol and Vaatu for the help~!


----------



## Bellville (May 27, 2015)

Vaatu said:


> Page 6: *?*: Huh?!
> *Chocho*: But what are you talking about?
> *Sasuke*: ... Has something happened that I am ignoring?
> *Sarada*: ! You... you ask... what has happened?
> *Sarada*: But still, you never returned home!! Why have you forsaken mom?!! You even forgot your daughter's face... and that's all you say?!​



I expect even more defense of Sasuke and his parenting style following this. Oh boy.


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 27, 2015)

noakai said:


> At this point I'm thinking the drama shit is actually most of this chapter and will probably end up being most of this entire Gaiden.



evil hinted towards kaguya army being a sauske mission and shin clone army... we get good shit this chapter.... but its in the other half of the pages...


----------



## noakai (May 27, 2015)

Being serious though, Sarada's face in the panels on the top of the second page is breaking my heart. I kinda want to give her the crown for "Uchiha with the shittiest life" even though really Itachi and Sasuke had it worse.


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

> Sasuke: ... Has something happened that I am ignoring?
> Sarada: ! You... you ask... what has happened?
> Sarada: But still, you never returned home!! Why have you forsaken mom?!! You even forgot your daughter's face... and that's all you say?!



oh shit!!!!!!!!!! she be going ham on his ass


----------



## Corvida (May 27, 2015)

I only speak Spanish but I can give it a try

How could I believe you, anyway? My life?s a nightmare. You?re never there, and mom  NEVER speaks about the matter.


----------



## Zef (May 27, 2015)

Luiz said:


> *Let him escape.
> 
> 
> So merciful. :ignoramus



Lord Sasuke is so merciful to these fodders.


----------



## vered (May 27, 2015)

Seems like Sasuke  doesn't know how to connect with his daughter, he is awkward and doesn't know what to do.


----------



## Rain (May 27, 2015)

> It's....
> 
> It's you, Sarada?
> 
> ...



Those parenting skills 

:yeahsorry


----------



## Tony Lou (May 27, 2015)

Addy said:


> oh shit!!!!!!!!!! she be going ham on his ass



Only an Uchiha can defeat an Uchiha. 




Corvida said:


> I only speak Spanish but I can give it a try
> 
> How could I believe you, anyway? My life?s a nightmare. You?re never there, and mom  NEVER speaks about the matter.



Such are the perks of speaking a Latin based language.


----------



## Altair21 (May 27, 2015)

Yo I still can't stop laughing at Naruto here.


----------



## scaramanga (May 27, 2015)

Looks like we were wrong about Sasukes . 
He didn't even care enough to apologize.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 27, 2015)

Addy said:


> it means it's perfect
> 
> when was the last time sasuke sweatdrop?



Perfect? A perfect shitty soap opera.


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 27, 2015)

sakura's going to join them. Fuck me this is shoju garbage.


----------



## Teachan (May 27, 2015)

I don't think this is the most people watching, but it's certainly the most amusing. 




So, the fucker knew he had a daughter. Φίνα. Can the explanation that we'll get on why he's absent make sense now? And have no holes?


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 27, 2015)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Perfect? A perfect shitty soap opera.



>expecting good taste and intelligence from uchiha fans


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Yo I still can't stop laughing at Naruto here.
> 
> [sp][/sp]


the last panel of sasuke XD


scaramanga said:


> Looks like we were wrong about Sasukes .
> He didn't even care enough to apologize.


----------



## Azol (May 27, 2015)

I translated what I could.

If you suggest a better translation for my posts in the spoilers' thread, I'll listen.

By the way, good opportunity for you all to revise/review your french :-D


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 27, 2015)

Here comes the massive bitchslap to the all antis faces hahahaha. xD


----------



## Bellville (May 27, 2015)

Honey we still need a _good_ explanation for 12 years of absence but keep holding out I guess.





vered said:


> Seems Sasuke  doesn't know how to connect to his daughter, he is awkward and doesn't know what to do.



He probably wasn't planning on having to deal with his daughter _ever_.

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Marsala (May 27, 2015)

So in response to Sarada's question about her true mother, Sasuke will say, "It's none of your business"? That's not going to be a very convincing denial.


----------



## noakai (May 27, 2015)

The "It's you, Sarada?" and "you even forgot your daughter's face" makes me think he definitely didn't recognize her (as in, doesn't know her face) but I kinda wanna wait until we get something not French to see lol. But jeez, Sasuke, not even an apology? WTH. Naruto's face in the last page is amazing though. I feel like Chouchou is just wasting panel space now though, "are you my daddy?" stopped being funny after the first time.


----------



## Zef (May 27, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Yo I still can't stop laughing at Naruto here.



Naruto:*"Dafuq did I just walk myself into?"*


----------



## Phemt (May 27, 2015)

Sarada: Mom never speaks on the subject, and you, you are never there!! Anyway, how could I believe you?! *My life is a nightmare!!*

Can someone Tsukuyomi this kid?

What a spoiled child. You're not living in an age of war. Nobody is fucking up with your mind. Be grateful for what you have.

Kill her.


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 27, 2015)

hope the last part its good enough.... cuz the first 7 pages, i just dont care...

give me shin clone army and the kaguya army mission that sasuke got... cmon why did the providers gaved us this instead of the good stuff....


----------



## Tony Lou (May 27, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> Here comes the massive bitchslap to the all antis faces hahahaha. xD



Pairing fans have this idea that reconciliation magically erases everything that took place up to that point.


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

vered said:


> Seems like Sasuke  doesn't know how to connect with his daughter, he is awkward and doesn't know what to do.




sakura "this is our daughter. finally born!!!!!! "
sasuke "..................... can i stab her? "
sakura ""


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 27, 2015)

Azol said:


> I translated what I could.
> 
> If you suggest a better translation for my posts in the spoilers' thread, I'll listen.
> 
> By the way, good opportunity for you all to revise/review your french :-D



I think your translation is fine~! :3

Thanks for helping out~~

If there's someone who needs to get unrusty with French, it's probably me lol~~

If someone wants to yell at me about imparfait tense and whatnot, that's okay too.


----------



## N120 (May 27, 2015)

Sakura getting trolled some more. This was supposed to be the moment everything fell back in its rightful place, sasuke just side stepped everything


----------



## Phemt (May 27, 2015)

Zef said:


> Naruto:*"Dafuq did I just walk myself into?"*



Naruto you brought them there yourself. None of this would have happened had you stopped them right in their tracks instead of letting them follow you.


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

where is "none of your business? "


----------



## Arya Stark (May 27, 2015)

> You even forgot your daughter's face... and that's all you say?!


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 27, 2015)

The chapter is titled The Future. Why is it titled The Future?


----------



## Zef (May 27, 2015)

Marsala said:


> So in response to Sarada's question about her true mother, Sasuke will say, "It's none of your business"? That's not going to be a very convincing denial.



Sarada asked him a series of questions. Nice try.


----------



## falconzx (May 27, 2015)

Naruto's face is hilarious


----------



## Tony Lou (May 27, 2015)

Bellville said:


> Honey we still need a _good_ explanation for 12 years of absence but keep holding out I guess.
> 
> He probably wasn't planning on having to deal with his daughter _ever_.
> 
> [sp][/sp]



Yup.

"Naruto, you owe me an explanation!  "


----------



## sakuraboobs (May 27, 2015)

Naruto's face when Sarada asks about Karin. Yah me too Nardo, me too. 

Then Sakura's appear in the next panel and looks like she's coming.


----------



## Marsala (May 27, 2015)

N120 said:


> Sakura getting trolled some more. This was supposed to be the moment everything fell back in its rightful place, sasuke just side stepped everything



At least Sasuke is aware that Sarada exists and it isn't all Sakura lying by herself. If there's a deception going on, Sasuke's involved in it.

However, this means that Sasuke really is an absent deadbeat dad with no excuse.


----------



## Bellville (May 27, 2015)

Phemt said:


> Sarada: Mom never speaks on the subject, and you, you are never there!! Anyway, how could I believe you?! *My life is a nightmare!!*
> 
> Can someone Tsukuyomi this kid?
> 
> ...


Suddenly realizing you may not be who you thought you were for your entire young life is no big deal, yeah I guess she should just shut up and be happy.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 27, 2015)

Skipped page: *Sarada*: Is she really... my mother?
*Shizune*: She took that old photo of Team Taka... I ask myself if she hasn't gone seeking her father for answers?
*Sakura*: ... She's impossible, that girl!
*Sakura*: In that case, there's nothing for it but to visit that tower.
*Shizune*: With what Shikamaru told us, it's probably the direction she took.​


----------



## Corvida (May 27, 2015)

Zef said:


> Exactly.
> 
> 
> Sarada asked him a series of questions. Nice try.



And she was......oh yes

Da fuck have you been doing,  who da fuck is this bitch, who?s ma mom,  and do you honestly think I can ask mom about this?

Meanhile chou chou-  whoa-HAWT!.MUST BE DAD


----------



## sugarmaple (May 27, 2015)

I guess that around page 8 or 9 Sasuke will say "none of you business".

And if Sakura will really go to that tower I think she will be an Akatsuki's target.


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> tbh i'm just glad they are kept out of this mess.
> *
> naruto should get popcorn from somewhere *



hes not that type of a character unfortunately.

although, it would work with chouchou


----------



## Narutaru (May 27, 2015)

Luiz said:


> Nardo tards would be drooling all over this if it featured the NaruHina family.



Kishimoto already stated NH doesn't have drama so we wouldn't be seeing this type of shit at the very least.


----------



## vered (May 27, 2015)

Marsala said:


> At least Sasuke is aware that Sarada exists and it isn't all Sakura lying by herself. If there's a deception going on, Sasuke's involved in it.
> 
> However, this means that Sasuke really is an absent deadbeat dad with no excuse.



Obviously if there is a deception , it belongs to them both.
we'll see.


----------



## Azol (May 27, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> I think your translation is fine~! :3
> 
> Thanks for helping out~~
> 
> ...



Thanks :3 

Yours is good too!

But I think page 4 (image) is missing in the spoiler thread, maybe?

Edit: Oh, someone just took away pages 5 to 7 from the spoiler thread ??


----------



## noakai (May 27, 2015)

Vaatu said:


> Skipped page: *Sarada*: Is she really... my mother?
> *Shizune*: She took that old photo of Team Taka... I ask myself if she hasn't gone seeking her father for answers?
> *Sakura*: ... She's impossible, that girl!
> *Sakura*: In that case, there's nothing for it but to visit that tower.
> *Shizune*: With what Shikamaru told us, it's probably the direction she took.​



I wonder if the tower itself is going to turn out to be important or if it's just gonna be a meeting place.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 27, 2015)

Also Naruto has NO clue about what's going on with Uchihas.

Damn, they really fell apart after marriage.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 27, 2015)

vered said:


> Seems like Sasuke  doesn't know how to connect with his daughter, he is awkward and doesn't know what to do.



Kind of expecting that.

Sakura is so going to kick his ass. Jesus.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (May 27, 2015)

uncle itachi needs to pay sarada a visit  

foolish little niece, you lack parents!


----------



## Gabe (May 27, 2015)

Poor naruto getting involved in this domestic spats


----------



## Six (May 27, 2015)

Really, somebody needs to call Maury


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 27, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> The chapter is titled The Future. Why is it titled The Future?



l'avenir --->The Future

The title is not always translated correctly JP--->FR

For example, in FR the past two weeks have been titled "La Rencontre"--->The Meeting

But in JP, it was titled "邂逅"// Kaikou--->"A Chance Meeting"

It has to do with the limitations of the language in some aspects. Afterall, what we have is JP--->FR--->ENG. 

The actual JP script ---->ENG is quite different IMHO from the JP--->FR. Just my impression from reading them these past few weeks.


----------



## N120 (May 27, 2015)

Marsala said:


> At least Sasuke is aware that Sarada exists and it isn't all Sakura lying by herself. If there's a deception going on, Sasuke's involved in it.
> 
> However, this means that Sasuke really is an absent deadbeat dad with no excuse.



Well, sasuke doesn't come across as bad as many had predicted. His reaction to Sarada seem to be in character.


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> Also Naruto has NO clue about what's going on with Uchihas.
> 
> Damn, they really fell apart after marriage.



first, with his own children. now, with team 7.

kishi is merciless.


----------



## Narutaru (May 27, 2015)

Gabe said:


> Poor naruto getting involved in this domestic spats



He probably thought he was doing something nice for the kid up until that point too. Now he's just confused.


----------



## Bellville (May 27, 2015)

All the adults just look so fucking exhausted by everything, jfc.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 27, 2015)

Addy said:


> first, with his own children. now, with team 7.
> 
> kishi is merciless.



At least he has an excuse with his children and it's relatively recent.

But this shit has been going on for over a decade now.


----------



## noakai (May 27, 2015)

Bellville said:


> All the adults just look so fucking exhausted by everything, jfc.



I mean Sasuke and Naruto are worried about like Orochimaru or some other big bad and there are all these children yelling WHO ARE MY REAL PARENTS everywhere, I'm sure they're like "there's no way we were like this at this age were we?" inside.


----------



## gabzilla (May 27, 2015)

Law Trafalgar said:


> Really, somebody needs to call Maury



More like somebody needs to cancel Kishimoto's subscription to Telemundo.

I dread what he has planned for Boruto, this is not the kind of screentime I'd want.


----------



## Marsala (May 27, 2015)

N120 said:


> Well, sasuke doesn't come across as bad as many had predicted. His reaction to Sarada seem to be in character.



"In character" for Sasuke is "total asshole", though. Especially in this situation.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 27, 2015)

gabzilla said:


> More like somebody needs to cancel Kishimoto's subscription to Telemundo.
> 
> I dread what he has planned for Boruto, this is not the kind of screentime I'd want.



Let's all hide Uzumaki family from Kishi's nasty hands.  I hope he forgets all of them.


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

gabzilla said:


> More like somebody needs to cancel Kishimoto's subscription to Telemundo.
> 
> *I dread what he has planned for Boruto*, this is not the kind of screentime I'd want.


divorce 



Arya Stark said:


> At least he has an excuse with his children and it's relatively recent.
> 
> But this shit has been going on for over a *decade now*.



lol, sasuke kept away from sakura for a decade  like naruto XD


----------



## Arisu (May 27, 2015)

Sasuke: Did something happened that I don’t know about?
Naruto: *wtf face



Chouchou is a killer like always


----------



## Arles Celes (May 27, 2015)

I wonder if Boruto will deny Naruto as his dad and take Sasuke as both his "real" dad and master.

But really, what Naruto could possibly do to reserve such treatment? Poor guy probably wishes he never left his office today.

The parental drama is off the charts.


----------



## Harbour (May 27, 2015)

oh dat glorious moment when sasuke tries to kill the little girl who is his daughter


----------



## Corvida (May 27, 2015)

noakai said:


> I mean Sasuke and Naruto are worried about like Orochimaru or some other big bad and there are all these children yelling WHO ARE MY REAL PARENTS everywhere, I'm sure they're like "there's no way we were like this at this age were we?" inside.



As a matter of fact  poor Sasuke?s first reaction to his bro is " what-are-the girls-doing-here" insert mental swearing.

And then SARADA BRINGS OUT THE PHOTO


----------



## Rain (May 27, 2015)

Nathan Copeland said:


> uncle itachi needs to pay sarada a visit
> 
> foolish little niece, you lack parents!



itachi should teach this brat true hatred.


----------



## Lovely (May 27, 2015)

Welp, this is happening sooner than I expected.


----------



## Gabe (May 27, 2015)

Naruto should just walk away and go back to work and forget this drama he has enough with his ungrateful kid


----------



## Arles Celes (May 27, 2015)

Marsala said:


> "In character" for Sasuke is "total asshole", though. Especially in this situation.



He seems to be a bit regretful though.

Old Sasuke-even pre Psychosuke- would just tell her right away to get lost and that she is annoying.

Psychosuke would kill her outright.

At least this version sorta cares and seems to regret his actions.


----------



## Mariko (May 27, 2015)

Ok, Sasuke's failure is complete. 

I highly suggest Sarada to go live with Naruto and Hinata. Her parents are really too retarded.


----------



## Bellville (May 27, 2015)

Harbour said:


> oh dat glorious moment when sasuke trying to kill the little girl who is his daughter



Just focus on his deeply pained expression at realizing it's his bby gurl tho!! So sweet.



How many pages are going to consist of the Akatsuki/Shin stuff? 2?


----------



## Terra Branford (May 27, 2015)

Sasuke...you total spaz. 

it was no where near as bad as I thought the encounter would be though, so I'm grateful for that I guess...


----------



## ShadowReij (May 27, 2015)

Arisu said:


> Sasuke: Did something happened that I don?t know about?
> Naruto: *wtf face
> 
> 
> ...



Naruto is just lost.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 27, 2015)

Harbour said:


> oh dat glorious moment when sasuke tries to kill the little girl who is his daughter



It's just how he shows affection.


----------



## Teachan (May 27, 2015)

_"That girl is impossible."
"Naruto, you owe me an explanation."_

Oh, goody. The whole "Sarada is just bratty!" and "Sarada shouldn't know anything!" thing has just started. Perfect. 

Your daughter has just found out that you have devised fake family photos. 
Her father has been absent for at least a decade. 
Her mother makes her shut up with her rightful questions by punching the ground. 

The egg has reached the asshole, parents of the year. Tell your kid the friggin' truth, whichever it may be.


----------



## Milady (May 27, 2015)

My shoujo mangas have never been this dramatic.


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

Bellville said:


> *Just focus on his deeply pained expression at realizing it's his bby gurl tho*!! So sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> How many pages are going to consist of the Akatsuki/Shin stuff? 2?


middle left panel


----------



## Arya Stark (May 27, 2015)

> Sasuke: Did something happened that I don’t know about?



i can't believe this shit. 



> Sakura: That girl is impossible.



YOU JUST FAKED YOUR FAMILY PIC


----------



## Corvida (May 27, 2015)

Bellville said:


> Just focus on his deeply pained expression at realizing it's his bby gurl tho!! So sweet.




No, the bait wont do this time-he was in total shock and even froze  before pulling a Fugaku. 

He?s losing faculties-


----------



## soulnova (May 27, 2015)

Mariko said:


> Ok, Sasuke's failure is complete.
> 
> I highly suggest Sarada to go live with Naruto and Hinata. Her parents are really too retarded.



I was starting to suspect Sarada would end up wanting Naruto as a father instead and the rivalry between Boruto and her would steam from there.


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

Milady1 said:


> My shoujo mangas have never been this dramatic.



shoujo manga consist of school boys and girls playing grab ass with each other.

sasusaku is where the real shit lies


----------



## Bellville (May 27, 2015)

"Did something happen I don't know about?"

Your daughter's entire life.


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> YOU JUST FAKED YOUR FAMILY PIC


again left middle panel AFTER sasuke FULLY REALIZES THAT SALAD IS HIS DAUGHTER!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marsala (May 27, 2015)

Cheer up, Sasuke. You're still a better father than Gaara's dad.


----------



## Arles Celes (May 27, 2015)

Addy said:


> divorce


If he actually did... 

Kish seems to have grown tired of fights and shows more slice of life stuff to his manga with focus on parental drama for a change. We never got it in the original manga with the only example being Naruto hitting Minato and complaining for messing with his life. He got over it fast enough though.


----------



## Grimzilla (May 27, 2015)

Mariko said:


> Ok, Sasuke's failure is complete.
> 
> I highly suggest Sarada to go live with Naruto and Hinata. Her parents are really too retarded.



That's putting the situation mildly, hell she already has a WAY better Father-Daughter thing going on with Naruto anyway


----------



## Arya Stark (May 27, 2015)

Sasuke should have just used a condom.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 27, 2015)

Marsala said:


> Cheer up, Sasuke. You're still a better father than Gaara's dad.


----------



## Harbour (May 27, 2015)

in before MS sarada will make an attempt to kill sasuke screaming "you let sakura dry!"
and then boruto vs sarada shit ofc


----------



## noakai (May 27, 2015)

soulnova said:


> I was starting to suspect Sarada would end up wanting Naruto as a father instead and the rivalry between Boruto and her would steam from there.



Lord, can you imagine a movie about Bolt who wants Sasuke to train him and Sarada who wants to impress Naruto, two kids who wish they had the other's father? It would kinda fit with this particular drama, Bolt who feels like his father neglects him so he wants to train under someone who can help him surpass said father and Sarada who finds out her father isn't exactly what she dreamed he would be and she remembers liking being around Naruto so she wants to be around Naruto/look up to him instead. It would probably end with them both reconciling with their own dads.


----------



## Bellville (May 27, 2015)

Addy said:


> middle left panel



Oh Sasuke you silly goose! You adorable tsundere! you dork! silly billy! C'mon and give that girl the hug we all know you're itching for!


----------



## Lovely (May 27, 2015)

I'm looking forward to the coming chapters. 

Wonder if the rest of the pages will be leaked too.


----------



## Mariko (May 27, 2015)

Milady1 said:


> My shoujo mangas have never been this dramatic.







soulnova said:


> I was starting to suspect Sarada would end up wanting Naruto as a father instead and *the rivalry* between Boruto and her would steam from there.



Why rivalry? 



Grimzilla said:


> That's putting the situation mildly, hell she already has a WAY better Father-Daughter thing going on with Naruto anyway



And the bromance with Boruto started well too...


----------



## Terra Branford (May 27, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> Sasuke should have just used a condom.



But where would we be without beautiful Sarada...?!


----------



## Arya Stark (May 27, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> But where would we be without beautiful Sarada...?!


only good thing to come out of this mess of a plot.


----------



## N120 (May 27, 2015)

Let's just be thankful kishi has decided not to drag this out some more. Hopefully we get to see some real developments next week.


----------



## Azol (May 27, 2015)

...That's the first time that I ever took part to an early translation of a Naruto chapter, and now I begin to understand it may be the most dramatic one.

Ouah, life is full of _agr?ables surprises_.


----------



## Teachan (May 27, 2015)

Marsala said:


> Cheer up, Sasuke. You're still a better father than Gaara's dad.



The bar is set THAT low, huh.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 27, 2015)

Joking aside I hope Sasuke pulls a Hohenheim.

Kishi just has to redeem him in some way.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 27, 2015)

N120 said:


> Well, sasuke doesn't come across as bad as many had predicted. His reaction to Sarada seem to be in character.



If he didn't react any less from realizing he almost shishkabobbed his own kid there would've been a serious problem. Yeesh.


----------



## Bellville (May 27, 2015)

Oh I'm sure Kishi will _try_ to justify this. How convincing it will be is another matter.


----------



## Teachan (May 27, 2015)

noakai said:


> Lord, can you imagine a movie about Bolt who wants Sasuke to train him and Sarada who wants to impress Naruto, two kids who wish they had the other's father? It would kinda fit with this particular drama, Bolt who feels like his father neglects him so he wants to train under someone who can help him surpass said father and Sarada who finds out her father isn't exactly what she dreamed he would be and she remembers liking being around Naruto so she wants to be around Naruto/look up to him instead. It would probably end with them both reconciling with their own dads.



Quoted and sig'd.  You might want to put this under a SPOILER tag.


----------



## Mariko (May 27, 2015)

Can we say that Sarada has been Sakura-zoned ?


----------



## Terra Branford (May 27, 2015)

ugh i take it we won't get the chapter until the usual time right? i would take even leaked french versions over nothing right now 



Arya Stark said:


> only good thing to come out of this mess of a plot.



I know. she's been a blessing.

 at least sasuke didn't stab her though  i really hope kishi does something to redeem sasuke. it needs to happen.


----------



## noakai (May 27, 2015)

I can't believe I live in a world where I read a manga and go "I was expecting way worse, thank god this dude didn't stab his own daughter." Sarada really is a gem though.



Teachan said:


> Quoted and sig'd.  You might want to put this under a SPOILER tag.



Haha we'll see, but at the very least I wouldn't be surprised if Sarada really does end up deciding she wants Naruto to train her, or at least she wants to spend a lot of time around him, they hit it off pretty good. Now how Bolt and Sasuke's relationship will work out, I have no clue. But I think Kishi did say the Bolt movie is a direct continuation of this, so maybe Sarada's relationship with Sasuke isn't resolved in this and that happens in the movie so both Sarada and Bolt get their parental developments together.


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand naruto didnt kick sasuke's ass as we thought. infact, he doesnt even question the positions sasuke and salad are in with the sword 2 inches away from her neck crying  XD


----------



## Night Spider (May 27, 2015)

Teachan said:


> _"That girl is impossible."
> "Naruto, you owe me an explanation."_
> 
> Oh, goody. The whole "Sarada is just bratty!" and "Sarada shouldn't know anything!" thing has just started. Perfect.
> ...



Preach it. It's like she's the crazy one because she is the only one not totally OK with Sasuke being awol for a decade.


----------



## Arles Celes (May 27, 2015)

Marsala said:


> Cheer up, Sasuke. You're still a better father than Gaara's dad.



Maybe better than Hiashi as well.

At least he did not throw her away and said that he won't care if she dies.

Oh well...


----------



## N120 (May 27, 2015)

Sasuke is getting too much hate, the guy wasn't even ready for this meeting. In anycase, as cold as he is, he will be closer to Sarada when he finds out that she was attacked.

By close, I mean he'll watch over her from a distance.


----------



## Trojan (May 27, 2015)

Am I the only one who did not really care about any of those pages? 
It seems a total waste to me honestly. 

oh well, I guess seeing Sasuke almost killing his kid is enough for one chapter.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 27, 2015)

Addy said:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand naruto didnt kick sasuke's ass as we thought. infact, he doesnt even question the positions sasuke and salad are in with the sword 2 inches away from her neck crying  XD



He never reacted to Sasuke's attempts before, why now? He tried to do the same to Sakura 3 times and Naruto just scolded him for the sake of it. 


I think it's just further proof Naruto isn't close to them as he used to and it's entirely another hilarious situation on its own.


----------



## Corvida (May 27, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> PIMP bro.
> 
> He is DA PIMP.
> 
> KIshi still did make him look more regretful than I expected. I though he would hardly sweat and maybe even not know he had a kid.



Sorry bro-he?s mellowing-he was genuinely shocked before pulling the kewl mask and had even a oh-shit face.
Tsk tsk.



Arya Stark said:


> He never reacted to Sasuke's attempts before, why now? He tried to do the same to Sakura 3 times and Naruto just scolded him for the sake of it. [



Better yet-he  chided  theHokage-Why did you bring the girls?


----------



## shyakugaun (May 27, 2015)

Sasuke giving no fucks, this is the Naruto i Love


----------



## Bellville (May 27, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> I think it's just further proof Naruto isn't close to them as he used to and it's entirely another hilarious situation on its own.


Filed under: Things about this gaiden that really bother me


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> He never reacted to Sasuke's attempts before, why now? He tried to do the same to Sakura 3 times and Naruto just scolded him for the sake of it.
> 
> 
> I think it's just further proof Naruto isn't close to them as he used to and it's entirely another hilarious situation on its own.



but he is the hokage. that "my village's children" is bullshit after all if it involves sasuke  XD


----------



## ShadowReij (May 27, 2015)

Addy said:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand naruto didnt kick sasuke's ass as we thought. infact, he doesnt even question the positions sasuke and salad are in with the sword 2 inches away from her neck crying  XD


Naruto is lost as usual with stuff like this. 


N120 said:


> Sasuke is getting too much hate, the guy wasn't even ready for this meeting. In anycase, as cold as he is, he will be closer to Sarada when he finds out that she was attacked.
> 
> By close, I mean he'll watch over her from a distance.


And by distance we mean like batman.


Lovely said:


> People conversing in the spoiler thread.


Neg cannons at the ready. 


Corvida said:


> Sorry bro-he?s mellowing-he was genuinely shocked before pulling the kewl mask and had even a oh-shit face.
> Tsk tsk.
> 
> 
> ...


True. Kage Summit Sasuke wouldn't have flinched. This Sasuke clearly has a dad part inside him.


----------



## Arles Celes (May 27, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> He never reacted to Sasuke's attempts before, why now? He tried to do the same to Sakura 3 times and Naruto just scolded him for the sake of it.
> 
> 
> I think it's just further proof Naruto isn't close to them as he used to and it's entirely another hilarious situation on its own.



Kinda.

Sasuke did far more awful stuff in the past and planned to kill plenty of good guys.

Naruto did not fight him to punish him but to "save him".

Naruto and Sakura got a very high tolerance meter.

As for Naruto growing more distant I do not necessarily think so though neither of then has the "duty" to explain family duties/actions to another. It is not Naruto's business how Sakura runs the Uchiha family nor vice versa. Boruto got no right to complain to Sakura nor Sasuke.


----------



## Mariko (May 27, 2015)

Sasuke was closer than Shin to kill Sarada, which lead us to this conclusion: Sasuke's more a threat for Sarada than Shin.


----------



## SaiST (May 27, 2015)

I'm bored.

moar eye lazerz plz


----------



## ShadowReij (May 27, 2015)

Shin was trying to capture her.


----------



## eyeknockout (May 27, 2015)

Sasuke: is this little girl seriously crying over me almost stabbing her?? Nii-san if only my tsukiyomi was as powerful as yours I'd show her something worthy of tears


----------



## Mariko (May 27, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> Shin was trying to capture her.





...


----------



## Arles Celes (May 27, 2015)

Corvida said:


> Sorry bro-he?s mellowing-he was genuinely shocked before pulling the kewl mask and had even a oh-shit face.
> Tsk tsk.



Yeah, it looks like he is a bit nicer now.

He probably won't spill the beans  to his daughter. Both to "protect her" and for Kishi to run the drama road a bit longer.

At least he knows her and Salad recognizes him as her real dad right away. So the test tube option really seems to be sinking.

Still, I wonder why Sasuke and Sakura keep being so secretive though if there is no big mystery in Sarada's parenthood deal...


----------



## sakuraboobs (May 27, 2015)

"Sasuke doesn't know he has a daughter" claim straight to the trash.


----------



## Marsala (May 27, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Yeah, it looks like he is a bit nicer now.
> 
> He probably won't spill the beans  to his daughter. Both to "protect her" and for Kishi to run the drama road a bit longer.
> 
> At least he knows her and Salad recognizes him as her real dad right away. So the test tube option really seems to be sinking.



Not quite. If she was produced by some experiment, Sasuke could have saved her and given her to Sakura.



> Still, I wonder why Sasuke and Sakura keep being so secretive though if there is no big mystery in Sarada's parenthood deal...



Yeah, there's no point to dragging out the mystery if the answer is "of course Sakura is your mother, don't be silly!". Neither Sakura nor Sasuke have said this yet.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 27, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Yeah, it looks like he is a bit nicer now.
> 
> He probably won't spill the beans  to his daughter. Both to "protect her" and for Kishi to run the drama road a bit longer.
> 
> ...



Yeah....that's a whole can of worms you know Sasuke wants to avoid, even with that picture in his face. I don't even know how the test tube option even floated to begin with. But it was amusing.

Considering Sasuke and the clan's history especially most recent history there is alot to hide with good reason. Then you also have a crazy onion with MS after her the first minute she steps out. We'll eventually find out why her birth is so hushhush. Granted as of right now I'm labeling it that it's similar to why Kushina was kept "secret".


----------



## Zensuki (May 27, 2015)

shyakugaun said:


> Sasuke giving no fucks, this is the Naruto i Love



did you see the same images I did lol


----------



## Arya Stark (May 27, 2015)

Bellville said:


> Filed under: Things about this gaiden that really bother me



It's adulthood Bell, shit happens. Besides I support Naruto's decision to stay away from their mess as much as he could.

I bet Sasuke and Sakura hid a chunk of stuff from him too. 



Arles Celes said:


> As for Naruto growing more distant I do not necessarily think so though neither of then has the "duty" to explain family duties/actions to another. It is not Naruto's business how Sakura runs the Uchiha family nor vice versa. Boruto got no right to complain to Sakura nor Sasuke.



sweetie

he doesn't know how shit their family is. sakura is constantly fainting, photoshops her family picture and can't even remember if sasuke wears glasses or not. (and gets angry AT sarada  ) he wasn't close to sarada before last chapter. she is still using his title to address him instead of something like "uncle naruto"  he was completely indifferent to how long sasuke was away from home. 

if he was close to her, most of her questions would have been answered long ago.


----------



## Rosi (May 27, 2015)

What is this shitty soap opera 

it's entertaining as hell though



OrganicDinosaur said:


> Page 2 :
> 
> Sasuke: It's....
> 
> ...


----------



## Lovely (May 27, 2015)

Marsala said:


> Not quite. If she was produced by some experiment, Sasuke could have saved her and given her to Sakura.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, there's no point to dragging out the mystery if the answer is "of course Sakura is your mother, don't be silly!". Neither Sakura nor Sasuke have said this yet.



Kishi's obviously bringing Sakura there so he can answer this question with the whole family together. Its pretty clear where this is going.


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> "Sasuke doesn't know he has a daughter" claim straight to the trash.



me being wrong would mean something if  he didn't almost kill her until she said "papa"


----------



## adeshina365 (May 27, 2015)

If Sasuke actually intended to stab her, it would have happened. 

His intention was to corner her and then grab her.


----------



## shyakugaun (May 27, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> did you see the same images I did lol



He had 1 ehhh face, nothing to preach about lol


----------



## Phemt (May 27, 2015)

adeshina365 said:


> If Sasuke actually intended to stab her, it would have happened.
> 
> His intention was to corner her and then grab her.



For Addy that's almost killing a person.


----------



## N120 (May 27, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> "Sasuke doesn't know he has a daughter" claim straight to the trash.



that probably would've been better than what we saw in the chapter.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 27, 2015)

Sarada is as fast as Sasuke. 

Power deflation is real guys !


----------



## Black Mirror (May 27, 2015)

Aw, I hope there will be more lulz.

Sarada bitching too much. Complains about her life 

she is Sakura's daughter after all.


----------



## Corvida (May 27, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Yeah, it looks like he is a bit nicer now.
> [



Seeing him trying to regain composture while  realizing the heck he almost has done has been one of the best comedic moments of this----shit-look at his face and hand until he "ahems" and start the trademark Fugaku act -plus Nardo face.



> He probably won't spill the beans  to his daughter. Both to "protect her" and for Kishi to run the drama road a bit longer.
> 
> At least he knows her and Salad recognizes him as her real dad right away. So the test tube option really seems to be sinking.
> 
> Still, I wonder why Sasuke and Sakura keep being so secretive though if there is no big mystery in Sarada's parenthood deal...



There must be something  surrounding her-not the maternity but something serious.Sasuke doesnt become old poker face Sasuke until Sarada ends her interrogation-that must be the prelude to "none of your business"


----------



## Marsala (May 27, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> Yeah....that's a whole can of worms you know Sasuke wants to avoid, even with that picture in his face. I don't even know how the yest tube option even floated to begin with. But it was amusing.
> 
> Considering Sasuke and the clan's history especially most recent history there is alot to hide with good reason. Then you also have a crazy onion with MS after her the first minute she steps out. We'll eventually find out why her birth is so hushhush. Granted as of right now I'm labeling it that it's similar to why Kushina was kept "secret".



Sarada hasn't been kept secret. Everyone knows that she's Sasuke's daughter and she wears the Uchiha crest on her clothes. If there's a secret, it's something that could deeply disturb her.


----------



## Shinobu (May 27, 2015)

Rosi said:


> What is this shitty soap opera
> 
> it's entertaining as hell though
> 
> ...




Drama. More drama.


----------



## scerpers (May 27, 2015)

"that girl is impossbile"
holy shit 
can sakura be any more of a piece of human trash? this is fucking incredible


----------



## Tony Lou (May 27, 2015)

Addy said:


> me being wrong would mean something if  he didn't almost kill her until she said "papa"



The fact that he knows just makes it worse 

Sauce has been aware of her existence all these years and still didn't give a darn.

Or a ninja dollah.


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

adeshina365 said:


> If Sasuke actually intended to stab her, it would have happened.
> 
> His intention was to corner her and then grab her.



but that doesn't excuse the fact that he didn't recognize her until she called him "daddy" XD

oh god, i have to see what my fellow SS fans excuse this 

"him not knowing about salad is wrong" kay, what about him attacking her and not knowing who she is? gonna ignore this stuff like always, right?


----------



## Bellville (May 27, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> It's adulthood Bell, shit happens. Besides I support Naruto's decision to stay away from their mess as much as he could.
> 
> I bet Sasuke and Sakura hid a chunk of stuff from him too.


I know people grow distant in adulthood. I didn't even feel like "team 7" was ever that close as a group. But this was pushing it for me. For Naruto to be _that_ out of the loop to 'forget' Salad never met her dad... ugh. It just rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## ch1p (May 27, 2015)

Marsala said:


> Yeah, there's no point to dragging out the mystery if the answer is "of course Sakura is your mother, don't be silly!". Neither Sakura nor Sasuke have said this yet.



Kishi has, three times now. Even said her design is female Sasuke with Sakura details to soften her up so she won't be too scary.

Keep fighting the "good" fight though, lulz.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 27, 2015)

There's gotta be more in this chapter than this. Let's hope the Kaguya/space ninja stuff is true. This isn't exciting. 



Marsala said:


> Not quite. If she was produced by some experiment, Sasuke could have saved her and given her to Sakura.
> 
> Yeah, there's no point to dragging out the mystery if the answer is "of course Sakura is your mother, don't be silly!". Neither Sakura nor Sasuke have said this yet.



Yeah that seems to be the case. Sasuke does know who his daughter is but with that said, there's no real mystery if they say "yeah she's your biological mother!" "oh ok lolz sorry", that doesn't really happen in this series. Sarada looks so stupid if that's the case. 

It'll be revealed to Sarada that Karin's really her mother and, with Sasuke and Sakura in front of her, she'll say "no, this is my mother regardless of blood" and Sakura will breakdown crying. Some real mushy stuff. That's the only reason I see Sakura showing up. Kishi has to show some compassion for Sakura in this. This way it won't look like her parenting is shit considering Sarada apparently says she has a horrible childhood. 

If makes you wonder what she's gone through to say that.


----------



## Cord (May 27, 2015)

For what it's worth, at least Sasuke knows of Sarada. Can't wait for the chapter.



SaiST said:


> I'm bored.
> 
> moar eye lazerz plz



This guy...


----------



## Zef (May 27, 2015)

adeshina365 said:


> If Sasuke actually intended to stab her, it would have happened.
> 
> His intention was to corner her and then grab her.



Shh. Let them continue their fantasy.


----------



## Marsala (May 27, 2015)

Lovely said:


> Kishi's obviously bringing Sakura there so he can answer this question with the whole family together. Its pretty clear where this is going.



Sakura: Don't worry Sarada, you were just paranoid for nothing!
Sasuke: Yeah, Sakura's your real mother, and I stayed away from both of you because I'm a huge jerk! No other reason at all!


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

Luiz said:


> *The fact that he knows just makes it worse *
> 
> Sauce has been aware of her existence and still didn't give a darn.
> 
> Or a ninja dollah.


yup, he doesn't even know why salad wants to meet him 


> Sasuke: Did something happen that I don't know?
> 
> Sarada: You're... wondering what happened?


----------



## ShadowReij (May 27, 2015)

Marsala said:


> Sarada hasn't been kept secret. Everyone knows that she's Sasuke's daughter and she wears the Uchiha crest on her clothes. If there's a secret, it's something that could deeply disturb her.



Not from Leaf from everyone OUTSIDE the leaf. Like Kushina. The Leaf knew about her, outside though her existence as the leaf's capacity as a jin was meant to be a secret. Of course we know how that went too.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 27, 2015)

How the hell are people defending Sasuke being away from his child, knowingly, like this? At least when the "Sasuke doesn't know his daughter" theory came into play, it made sense and Sasuke didn't appear to be an asshole. 

Someone think of a reasonable answer to this. No matter how you slice it, it looks bad.


----------



## Rosi (May 27, 2015)

Sasuke and Sakura are hilarious 

That's better than any SS family fanfiction I've read in my time.


----------



## scerpers (May 27, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> How the hell are people defending Sasuke being away from his child, knowingly, like this? At least when the "Sasuke doesn't know his daughter" theory came into play, it made sense and Sasuke didn't appear to be an asshole.
> 
> Someone think of a reasonable answer to this. No matter how you slice it, it looks bad.



all this bullshit started because sakura couldn't answer a simple fucking question and instead had to go and destroy her house and faint.

sauce hasn't actually done anything wrong. it's literally all pink's fault. none of this would have happened if she just told salad the truth from the start.


----------



## ch1p (May 27, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> Aw, I hope there will be more lulz.
> 
> Sarada bitching too much. Complains about her life
> 
> she is Sakura's daughter after all.



You should have gotten the hint when Sarada was shown crying every week.  So many years bashing Sakura for crying every now and then and missing that Sarada is a complete waterworks was too much selectiveness from your part.


----------



## Bellville (May 27, 2015)

Luna Lovegood said:


> For what it's worth, at least Sasuke knows of Sarada. Can't wait for the chapter.



Honestly I feel like Sasuke knowing he has a child puts him right back into a position of being held accountable for his actions. At least if he didn't know he had a kid all this time it would be more understandable that he wouldn't have come back home lol wives.

Knowing he has a child and not spending at least brief visits with her though...


----------



## Platypus (May 27, 2015)

_Quel drame, cette histoire!_

Naruto gone full-blown soap opera.

Scans got leaked just when I was gone, damnit
promised OD to help her out, but seems like they did a fine job nonetheless.

Translated the whole thing myself for fun (majority of it being literal translation, sticking true to the French tenses etc. most of the time...)

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Sarada finally finds her dad, but...?!*

*Chapter 700+5: The Future*

*Sarada:* _Kyah!!
Papa!!
..._

\\

*Sasuke:* _... Is that ...
Is that *you*, Sarada?

I see._

*Sarada:* _*I* immediately understood you were my dad._

\\

*Naruto:* _You were already here?_

*Chouchou:* _Sarada, you do whatever pleases you / you want, really._

*Naruto:* _Sorry, Sasuke. I arrive with a little delay._ (very lit.)

*Sasuke:* _Naruto! You have to explain me!_

\\

*Sasuke:* _Why have you come with kids?_

*Naruto:* _That wasn't the plan when I left, but..._

*Sarada:* _I wanted to meet you!_

*Chouchou:* _I know! (That beautiful man over there, ~???~
... Maybe he's my father?!)_

*Sarada:* _I knew that the Hokage went to meet you, so... I followed him.
I absolutely had to ask you a question._

*Sasuke:* _Which one?_

*Sarada:* _Hm... In fact... It's about my mother._

\\

*Sarada:* _*... Is she really... my mother?*_

*Shizune:* _She held that old photo from the time with team Taka.
I wonder if she isn't gone finding her father to interrogate him_

*Sakura:* _... She's impossible, that girl!

In that case, the only thing that remains for me to do is to go to that tower._

*Shizune:* _With what Shikamaru told us, that's probably the direction she took._

\\

*Chouchou:* _Huh?!

But what are you talking about?_

*Sasuke:* _Something happened that I'm unaware of?_

*Sarada:* _You... you ask yourself what happened?

But c'mon, you have never come back home!!
Why did you leave mom alone?!!
You even forgot the face of your daughter... and that's all it does to you?!_

\\

*Sarada:* _Who is that girl beside you who wears the same glasses as me?!
You honestly believe that I can ask my mom about that?

Mom never talks about that subject, and you, you're never there!!
Nonetheless, how could I believe you [plural, I doubt she's using a formal form of 'you' (sing.) to address him here]?!
My life is a nightmare!!

...

Besides/In addition, I never know where you are, nor what you do!!_


----------



## Phemt (May 27, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> How the hell are people defending Sasuke being away from his child, knowingly, like this? At least when the "Sasuke doesn't know his daughter" theory came into play, it made sense and Sasuke didn't appear to be an asshole.
> 
> Someone think of a reasonable answer to this. No matter how you slice it, it looks bad.



What looks bad is people treating this like it's a real life situation and not fiction.


----------



## auem (May 27, 2015)

Sarada is the voice of us readers....it is Kishi's way to address our '  '.


----------



## Zef (May 27, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> How the hell are people defending Sasuke being away from his child, knowingly, like this? At least when the "Sasuke doesn't know his daughter" theory came into play, it made sense and Sasuke didn't appear to be an asshole.
> 
> Someone think of a reasonable answer to this. No matter how you slice it, it looks bad.



Have you seen anyone in this thread defend Sasuke? 

I see Sasuke fans in here celebrating that he's acting like an ass.


----------



## Marsala (May 27, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> There's gotta be more in this chapter than this. Let's hope the Kaguya/space ninja stuff is true. This isn't exciting.



Naruto or Sasuke will probably explain (probably Naruto - can't see Sasuke explaining anything) that his long term mission is to find out about Kaguya's origin and purpose in making an army. It probably won't be directly relevant to the Gaiden since the enemies seem to be using Uchiha and/or Senju powers, as heirs of Tobi and Akatsuki. If anyone is an alien space ninja, it's Mitsuki.


----------



## Arles Celes (May 27, 2015)

Marsala said:


> Sakura: Don't worry Sarada, you were just paranoid for nothing!
> Sasuke: Yeah, Sakura's your real mother, and I stayed away from both of you because I'm a huge jerk! No other reason at all!



A jerk who is currently more obsessed with Kaguya than with his own wife.

I wonder if Salad will actually hear about his Kaguya obsession^^


----------



## Trojan (May 27, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> Aw, I hope there will be more lulz.
> 
> Sarada bitching too much. Complains about her life
> 
> she is Sakura's daughter after all.



if that was Bolt, the poor kid wouldn't catch a break of all the crap people would have thrown at him. lol


----------



## ShadowReij (May 27, 2015)

Marsala said:


> Sakura: Don't worry Sarada, you were just paranoid for nothing!
> Sasuke: Yeah, Sakura's your real mother, and I stayed away from both of you because I'm a huge jerk! No other reason at all!



Yeah because her old man couldn't have possibly made a shit load of enemies during the main storyline that would actually target his kid whenever he's away. *cue the Itachi fan in the manga*


----------



## ch1p (May 27, 2015)

Not really. If Sasuke didn't know he had a child that meant Sakura would be at fault, and I don't see what's the point of substituting one shitty parent with another shitty parent (by that line of thought)

If Sasuke knows he has a child but still had to leave because of a mission since he's the only one who can (because of the Rinnegan), like Evil said, then its not his fault. It's nobody's fault but the circunstances, just the plot.


----------



## Rosi (May 27, 2015)

Platypus said:


> *Sarada:* _Who is that girl beside you who wears the same glasses as me?!
> You honestly believe that I can ask my mom about that?
> 
> Mom never talks about that subject, and you, you're never there!!
> ...


The beginning of the next chapter will be awkward as hell  Poor Sauce 





> Chouchou: I know! (That beautiful man over there, ~???~
> ... Maybe he's my father?!)


----------



## Mariko (May 27, 2015)

Sasuke: "Well, listen to me Sarada, it will be my first and last lesson as your father."

Sarada: "....?"

Sasuke: "No fight, no hype. Remember that Sarada."

Sasuke vanishes

Sarada: "...?!"


----------



## Arles Celes (May 27, 2015)

Rosi said:


> Sasuke and Sakura are hilarious
> 
> That's better than any SS family fanfiction I've read in my time.



Sakura is a dutiful wife that supports her husband no matter the circumstances.

She won't let a spoiled brat ruin her beloved's mood.

Sasuke sure got her wrapped around his finger. Dat PIMP.


----------



## Phemt (May 27, 2015)

Marsala, you've never got anything right in Naruto's 15 year existence. 

That's not going to change now.


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

Rosi said:


> Sasuke and Sakura are hilarious
> 
> That's better than *any SS family fanfiction *I've read in my time.



what you read was anti-SS family fanfiction.

what kishi writes is pro SS family


----------



## Zensuki (May 27, 2015)

shyakugaun said:


> He had 1 ehhh face, nothing to preach about lol



lol no


----------



## sakuranonamida (May 27, 2015)

Sasuke not recognizing Salad until she screamed 'papa', means he really hasn't seen her in a long time.

*Spoiler*: __ 








Also why the fuck are they not saying anything, if Sakura is really the mom. I don't understand why she couldn't fucking answer that dumb question about 'glasses' that got her daughter on this mommy/daddy quest. It's completely pointless drama. It's not like they'd need to tell her everything about Sasuke's past or his current mission, Sakura not being completely retarded for once, and answering her daughter's questions instead of breaking her home, would have been enough.


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

Hussain said:


> if that was Bolt, the poor kid wouldn't catch a break of all the crap people would have thrown at him. lol



burrito is not justified to bitch and moan because naruto is at least trying. 

salad has the right to bitch and moan because sasuke isn't even giving a single shit.

that is the most simplistic explanation i can give you.


----------



## Arles Celes (May 27, 2015)

Hussain said:


> if that was Bolt, the poor kid wouldn't catch a break of all the crap people would have thrown at him. lol



Nah, Bolt is just being mainly mocked for being awfully deprived of panel time despite him being supposedly a "main" in this gaiden as well.

I kinda recall that the opening page of this gaiden had "Road to Boruto" written on it.

Uchihas hijacked the plot again.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 27, 2015)

Hussain said:


> if that was Bolt, the poor kid wouldn't catch a break of all the crap people would have thrown at him. lol



Unlike Bolt, Sarada actually has a reason to complain.. I mean, just compare their parents..


----------



## Christian Grey (May 27, 2015)

At least Bolt got a shadow clone to play with


----------



## ch1p (May 27, 2015)

This is going well. Can't wait for SAsuke to tell Sarada to go to her room.


----------



## Black Mirror (May 27, 2015)

Hussain said:


> if that was Bolt, the poor kid wouldn't catch a break of all the crap people would have thrown at him. lol



He got less legitimation to complain than sarada. Oh well, I think from this point on, it will be just boring but we all had a good laugh.

...except for SS and Sakura fans


----------



## Arles Celes (May 27, 2015)

sakuranonamida said:


> Sasuke not recognizing Salad until she screamed 'papa', means he really hasn't seen her in a long time.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Since Salad said she can't recall meeting him before he had to leave her when she was 2 years old at most.


----------



## C-Moon (May 27, 2015)

Phemt said:


> Marsala, you've never got anything right in Naruto's 15 year existence.
> 
> That's not going to change now.


Says the guy who thought Sasuke would win at vote


----------



## Phemt (May 27, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Unlike Bolt, Sarada actually has a reason to complain.. I mean, just compare their parents..



Have you ever seen Bolt with his parents? Have you ever seen him happy just once? Have you ever seen him with his mother? What do you think Bolt's doing right now?

Bolt's life is the miserable one here.

Poor kiddo.


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

ch1p said:


> This is going well. Can't wait for SAsuke to tell Sarada to go to her room.



sasuke is past that. he is at the belt stage ........ i mean chocking stage


----------



## Phemt (May 27, 2015)

C-Moon said:


> Says the guy who thought Sasuke would win at vote



Says the guy who thought Sasuke would lose at vote.

I thought you had me on ignore.

Weird.


----------



## Marsala (May 27, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Not really. If Sasuke didn't know he had a child that meant Sakura would be at fault, and I don't see what's the point of substituting one shitty parent with another shitty parent (by that line of thought)
> 
> If Sasuke knows he has a child but still had to leave because of a mission since he's the only one who can (because of the Rinnegan), like Evil said, then its not his fault. It's nobody's fault but the circunstances, just the plot.



It's Sasuke's fault for never visiting even once. He's not too far from Konoha and his mission isn't exactly urgent, considering that Kaguya started making an army a THOUSAND YEARS AGO.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (May 27, 2015)

Phemt said:


> Have you ever seen Bolt with his parents? Have you ever seen him happy just once? Have you ever seen him with his mother? What do you think Bolt's doing right now?
> 
> Bolt's life is the miserable one here.
> 
> Poor kiddo.



Yeah Bolt was with his parents in the Last and happy so.......


----------



## Arles Celes (May 27, 2015)

ch1p said:


> This is going well. Can't wait for SAsuke to tell Sarada to go to her room.



Nah, Sakura will appear first and threaten Salad with house arrest for like a month or two.

That and slap her ass for a few hours as punishment for disturbing her husband.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 27, 2015)

NeoWAD said:


> all this bullshit started because sakura couldn't answer a simple fucking question and instead had to go and destroy her house and faint.
> 
> sauce hasn't actually done anything wrong. it's literally all pink's fault. none of this would have happened if she just told salad the truth from the start.





sakuranonamida said:


> Sasuke not recognizing Salad until she screamed 'papa', means he really hasn't seen her in a long time.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


We all read the main storyline right? So we all do remember where and what mental state Sasuke was in when he was traveling with Taka right? Knowing this, why the fuck would Sasuke or Sakura ever want to talk about that with their kid? I'd be shocked if they did not avoid it for a good while. 


Arles Celes said:


> Nah, Bolt is just being mainly mocked for being awfully deprived of panel time despite him being supposedly a "main" in this gaiden as well.
> 
> I kinda recall that the opening page of this gaiden had "Road to Boruto" written on it.
> 
> Uchihas hijacked the plot again.



It's always been about the Uchihas. 


On a side note, god damn it Chouchou.


----------



## Zef (May 27, 2015)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Yeah Bolt was with his parents in the Last and happy so.......



Even more reason why he shouldn't be a spoiled brat now.


----------



## Phemt (May 27, 2015)

Marsala said:


> It's Sasuke's fault for never visiting even once. He's not too far from Konoha and his mission isn't exactly urgent, considering that Kaguya started making an army a THOUSAND YEARS AGO.



It's mission*s*.


----------



## Marsala (May 27, 2015)

Phemt said:


> Marsala, you've never got anything right in Naruto's 15 year existence.
> 
> That's not going to change now.



Please. I called Nagato and Karin being Uzumaki because of their red hair, and Itachi getting freed from Kabuto's control by the crow and defeating him.

Karin is the mom!


----------



## ShadowReij (May 27, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Nah, Sakura will appear first and threaten Salad with house arrest for like a month or two.
> 
> That and slap her ass for a few hours as punishment for disturbing her husband.



And then hopefully punch her husband through the wall for almost hurting her. Come on.


----------



## Phemt (May 27, 2015)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Yeah Bolt was with his parents in the Last and happy so.......



The last isn't canon.


----------



## sakuranonamida (May 27, 2015)

Marsala said:


> It's Sasuke's fault for never visiting even once. He's not too far from Konoha and his mission isn't exactly urgent, considering that Kaguya started making an army a THOUSAND YEARS AGO.



This. Also, the situation couldn't have been so dangerous until very recently (meaning 2 chapters ago), or Shikamaru wouldn't have let both Salad and Chou Chou wander outside of the village on their own, with Salad having a giant Uchiha crest on her back. It's ridiculous that in let's say 8/9 years (since Salad may have so memories that she doesn't remember for now), he couldn't find the time to come back at least once.


----------



## Romanticide (May 27, 2015)

This is making less literary sense than i thought.  Damnit Kishimoto, stop ruining Sasuke.


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

my queen is in the chapter


----------



## Corvida (May 27, 2015)

Saskay has been oddly dissapointing.Too shaken and stirred before assuming the stoic mask.

He?s getting old.


----------



## Trojan (May 27, 2015)

Zef said:


> Even more reason why he shouldn't be a spoiled brat now.



He can't get enough of daddy Narudo.


----------



## N120 (May 27, 2015)

Sasuke > Sakura.

Sarada recognised her MIA father right away, she still confused about Sakura though


----------



## Kishido (May 27, 2015)

Bolt is a spoiled brat who is butthurt that his father is a hero... Still Naruto and Hinata are there actually interacting with him of some sort..

But Sasuke is just shit. Going away from Sarada... and now nearly killing her... For a mission...

Why no problems talking with Naruto and Shikamaru, who has been even aware of it... But no fucking word to his family.

And please no... I have to protect da Sharingan Sarada from da evil. It's not that his fucking best friend is god level and would protect her after all.

You could even say... Naruto is an asshole as well and Sakura plain stupid... But we should stop.

There is NO reason which could explain this behaviour. 

Sasuke the whole manga has been doing all his evil stuff and emo shit cuz his family and beloved brother were killed or treated like shit...

Now he has a family... And what doesn't he give? Yeah a fuck!


----------



## Arya Stark (May 27, 2015)

Sasuke will pull a Hohenheim, he just HAS TO


----------



## ShadowReij (May 27, 2015)

Corvida said:


> Saskay has been oddly dissapointing.Too shaken and stirred before assuming the stoic mask.
> 
> He?s getting old.



Fucking awkward dad mode kicking in.


----------



## Christian Grey (May 27, 2015)

All this drama is pretty funny, but i feel it's taking over the plot, damnit Kishi give me panels on the villain 

Edit: Will Sasuke ever get the "talk" ?


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 27, 2015)

Platypus said:


> _Quel drame, cette histoire!_
> 
> Naruto gone full-blown soap opera.
> 
> ...



Ahhh~ Quelle dommage ;__;'';~~ Je t'ai attendu~!

Mais Il y a beaucoup des chances...C'est pour la semaine prochaine, eh?

Alors, je pense que ton ?dition est une bonne traduction aussi~~


----------



## Trojan (May 27, 2015)

Kishido said:


> Bolt is a spoiled brat who is butthurt that his father is a hero... Still Naruto and Hinata are there actually interacting with him of some sort..
> 
> But Sasuke is just shit. Going away from Sarada... and now nearly killing her... For a mission...
> 
> ...



he can't charge his phone to call them.


----------



## Zef (May 27, 2015)

Christian Grey said:


> All this drama is pretty funny, but i feel it's taking over the plot, damnit Kishi give me panels on the villain
> 
> Edit: Will Sasuke ever get the "talk" ?



The drama IS the plot.

We were introduced to it in the very first chapter. The villain came in the the one after.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 27, 2015)

N120 said:


> Sasuke > Sakura.
> 
> Sarada recognised her MIA father right away, she still confused about Sakura though


To be fair. She's a walking clone appearance wise, even has sharingan. Those Uchiha genes are strong. 


Arya Stark said:


> Sasuke will pull a Hohenheim, he just HAS TO



You mean there are people expecting that he won't?


----------



## Corvida (May 27, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> Fucking awkward dad mode kicking in.



That?s nothing.Wait till Sakura appears

You see this-oh shit face?



And this A level of Sass eye of daughter darling?



Poor bastard


----------



## Jad (May 27, 2015)

Nothing about Lee or Gai?..........Nothing for me to do........


----------



## Shattering (May 27, 2015)

I hope the rest of the chapter has some akatsuki and shin in it, too many pages to emphasize how big of an asshole Sasuke is but that's nothing new, is like if Kishi spends 7 pages on proving on showing Naruto using rasengan...


----------



## Kishido (May 27, 2015)

Hussain said:


> he can't charge his phone to call them.



Yeah he most likely has a broken USB port on his shitty Samsung.

And Chidori would overcharge it changing it in some final villian Sharingan Transformer


----------



## Arles Celes (May 27, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> And then hopefully punch her husband through the wall for almost hurting her. Come on.



Nope, she will proceed to ask Sasuke on a date right away while shooting hearts from her eyes as Salad is led by Naruto to her room and locked there as punishment.



Maybe they meet Karin along the way and a cat fight between Sakura and Karin(who still is obsessed with Sasuke) ensues.

Perhaps Ino still loves Sasuke too and we get a three people cat fight as Salad looks at this mess flabbergasted.

While Sasuke is like "Damn, they are so annoying".


----------



## ch1p (May 27, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> We all read the main storyline right? So we all do remember where and what mental state Sasuke was in when he was traveling with Taka right? Knowing this, why the fuck would Sasuke or Sakura ever want to talk about that with their kid? I'd be shocked if they did not avoid it for a good while.



Okay Sarada, you're not even out of the academy, but we'll tell you the truth. 

This lot in this photograph was a group of mercenaries your father recruited so he could kill his brother faster, for the reason that he slaughtered his whole family and then demanded him to come forth to him when he was ready. They specialised in all sorts of interriogation techniques to get where they wanted and what they wanted.

While hitting the town, your father probably killed a bunch of people, almost killed these merchs (left these two behind and another he stabbed through), almost killed your mama, almost killed your godfather kakashi and almost killed uncle naruto like 7 times (around that time, I don't remember well, I lost count at some point). He also said he was gonna burn the Leaf to the ground.

So in short, these guys were your father's internation criminal accomplices.

Let's have a tea break before we continue. There's still the war things to cover, where he revived another international criminal and then wanted to kill all the kages, wanted your mama to hate him and tried to kill your uncle Naruto, again. 



Corvida said:


> Saskay has been oddly dissapointing.Too shaken and stirred before assuming the stoic mask.
> 
> He?s getting old.



What are you talking about. He was clearly going to cleave her in two.


----------



## Zef (May 27, 2015)

Jad said:


> Nothing about Lee or Gai?..........Nothing for me to do........



This poor, poor man.


----------



## N120 (May 27, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> To be fair. She's a walking clone appearance wise, even has sharingan. Those Uchiha genes are strong.
> 
> 
> You mean there are people expecting that he won't.



Yeh, but it doesn't really put Sakura relationship with Sarada in a good light.

What would push Sarada that far, to question the legitimacy of her own mother who raised her at the first opportunity she could find? It's a complete mess.


----------



## Sora (May 27, 2015)

Sasuke leaving Sakura and Sarada for years was so unnecessary and has so many plotholes
Kaguya is not even a good enough excuse
it makes Sasuke and Sakura look like terrible parents
did Kishi even think this through?

if Kishi can't imagine Sasuke has a happy family man why did he even bother making him have a child?


----------



## Kishido (May 27, 2015)

Jad said:


> Nothing about Lee or Gai?..........Nothing for me to do........



Most likely they said... Not this fucking Uchiha shit again...

We are out


----------



## MS81 (May 27, 2015)

So it's safe to say that sarada is Sakura daughter???


----------



## sakuranonamida (May 27, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Addy still trying to pretend he's a Sakura fan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Salad wouldn't have even known about that stupid photograph if Sakura had just answered that stupid 'glasses' question instead of acting out like a chimp and breaking her house. There is no need for Sakura to tell her daughter about Sasuke's past, she can just tell her that the reason he's on a very long mission, is because he has a special ability that makes him the only candidate for that. This is pointless drama and just makes Sakura look like a retard.


----------



## ch1p (May 27, 2015)

Kishido said:


> Yeah he most likely has a broken USB port on his shitty Samsung.
> 
> And Chidori would overcharge it changing it in some final villian Sharingan Transformer



He'd have to provide the proper input voltage, since Sasuke is no voltimeter I don't expect him to. If there's no recharger, he'd have convert it to DC too, which I doubt he can since that's would warrant perfect chakra control. You just don't stick electricity into something and hope it works.



Zef said:


> This poor, poor man.



I do want to see Lee Jr.


----------



## Platypus (May 27, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Ahhh~ Quelle dommage ;__;'';~~ Je t'ai attendu~!
> 
> Mais Il y a beaucoup des chances...C'est pour la semaine prochaine, eh?
> 
> Alors, je pense que ton ?dition est une bonne traduction aussi~~



Merci.
La semaine prochaine? J'essaierai d'?tre ici l?.


----------



## Corvida (May 27, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Addy still trying to pretend he's a Sakura fan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I canm tell you by experience with kids that age...perhaps she would react as Chou Chou




> What are you talking about. He was clearly going to cleave her in two.





This panel is the best yet

Papa-why are you dressed like Batman?


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

MS81 said:


> So it's safe to say that sarada is Sakura daughter???


it was always safe but does it honestly matter at this point? XD


----------



## Ninja Genius (May 27, 2015)

Hahahahahaha!!!!!!! Did you see Naruto's face when Sarada shows off the pic with him and Karin???

Thats the greatest expression ever. He's like, "sasuke you.dirty two timer"


----------



## Kishido (May 27, 2015)

ch1p said:


> He'd have to provide the proper input voltage, since Sasuke is no voltimeter I don't expect him to. If there's no recharger, he'd have convert it to DC too, which I doubt he can since that's would warrant perfect chakra control. You just don't stick electricity into something and hope it works.
> 
> 
> 
> I do want to see Lee Jr.



I know you are trolling... But what about sending that Hawk once in a year to his family instead of his lover?


----------



## Arya Stark (May 27, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> Sasuke will pull a Hohenheim, he just HAS TO




inb4


----------



## StickaStick (May 27, 2015)

Just read the spoilers and yeah, this Gaiden is bad and mostly pointless. Outside of a possible explanation on why Kaguya wanted to build an army I seriously doubt I'd still be reading if a chapter wasn't something you could finish during a commercial break.


----------



## vered (May 27, 2015)

He was probably meeting with Naruto at certain meeting points all these years.It seems him and Naruto are quite comfortable with each other's presence,.


----------



## Marsala (May 27, 2015)

Sora said:


> Sasuke leaving Sakura and Sarada for years was so unnecessary and has so many plotholes
> Kaguya is not even a good enough excuse
> it makes Sasuke and Sakura look like terrible parents
> did Kishi even think this through?
> ...



On the contrary, it proves that Kishi isn't completely crazy and understands how toxic SasuSaku would be. Check my sig for words of wisdom.


----------



## Bellville (May 27, 2015)

MS81 said:


> So it's safe to say that sarada is Sakura daughter???



Until further notice this is what everyone should expect. 

And at the end of the day she would still be her mother even if not by blood so... kind of a moot point in comparison to the deadbeat dad over here.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 27, 2015)

Corvida said:


> That?s nothing.Wait till Sakura appears
> 
> You see this-oh shit face?
> 
> ...


Yeah, that is the "Fucking shit" face and what Sarada performed is the glare Sasuke gave Obito when he said he'd slaughter the leaf. Oh yeah, they're related. 


Kishido said:


> Yeah he most likely has a broken USB port on his shitty Samsung.
> 
> And Chidori would overcharge it changing it in some final villian Sharingan Transformer


How is there no fanart of this? 


Arles Celes said:


> Nope, she will proceed to ask Sasuke on a date right away while shooting hearts from her eyes as Salad is led by Naruto to her room and locked there as punishment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I need to see Sakura in Chichi mode now after this screw up. Sasuke even has that "he's fucked" face. 


ch1p said:


> Addy still trying to pretend he's a Sakura fan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sarada:


----------



## eyeknockout (May 27, 2015)

I cannot even find a single reason for sasuke not ever visiting his daughter, or sending a letter or sending a clone, or a genjutsu'd snake. No one here can seriously tell me throughout sasuke's journey of finding the answer to kaguyas army that has already took a thousand years to create for her so will probably still have a long time before it is done doesnt have at least a single minute to see his daughter. His flying susanoo is like jet speed he could get around the world very fast. Even if his excuse is "people are after her" he literally has naruto an almost untouchable ninja there to guard her along with sakura who even though I think she's a terrible character she's still extremely powerful compared to the other konoha 9. even itachi only needed the third hokage help in order to protect sasuke, but yet sasuke would be afraid even with an entire village and a single ninja (naruto) stronger than a village along with if sasuke was there protecting his own daughter too? Sasuke has no excuse. Except for child support money since that can be expensive


----------



## Rosi (May 27, 2015)

vered said:


> He was probably meeting with Naruto at certain meeting points all these years.It seems him and Naruto are quite comfortable with each other's presence,.


----------



## MS81 (May 27, 2015)

Addy said:


> it was always safe but does it honestly matter at this point? XD



But what if Sasuke tell Sarada that she have another sibling from the woman with the same glasses?!?!


----------



## Arya Stark (May 27, 2015)

vered said:


> He was probably meeting with Naruto at certain meeting points all these years.It seems him and Naruto are quite comfortable with each other's presence,.



"what do you mean mean you can't remember your fat- oh wait..right"


----------



## Revolution (May 27, 2015)

eyeknockout said:


> I cannot even find a single reason for sasuke not ever visiting his daughter, or sending a letter or sending a clone, or a genjutsu'd snake. No one here can seriously tell me throughout sasuke's journey of finding the answer to kaguyas army that has already took a thousand years to create for her so will probably still have a long time before it is done doesnt have at least a single minute to see his daughter. His flying susanoo is like jet speed he could get around the world very fast. Even if his excuse is "people are after her" he literally has naruto an almost untouchable ninja there to guard her along with sakura who even though I think she's a terrible character she's still extremely powerful compared to the other konoha 9. even itachi only needed the third hokage help in order to protect sasuke, but yet sasuke would be afraid even with an entire village and a single ninja (naruto) stronger than a village along with if sasuke was there protecting his own daughter too? Sasuke has no excuse. Except for child support money since that can be expensive



Sakura has done more for restoring honor to the Uchiha name then Sasuke has.

:yeahsorry


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

MS81 said:


> But what if Sasuke tell Sarada that she have another sibling from the woman with the same glasses?!?!



doesn't matter. sasuke was still out for 12 years or so


----------



## Zef (May 27, 2015)

Marsala said:


> On the contrary, it proves that Kishi isn't completely crazy and understands how toxic SasuSaku would be. Check my sig for words of wisdom.



Your sig makes no sense. 

If you want to argue OOC character, please show me what makes you think Sasuke would stick his penis anywhere near Karin?


----------



## ShadowReij (May 27, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> inb4


You know Sasuke kept their only family pic before leaving. 


vered said:


> He was probably meeting with Naruto at certain meeting points all these years.It seems him and Naruto are quite comfortable with each other's presence,.


Looks like it.


N120 said:


> Yeh, but it doesn't really put Sakura relationship with Sarada in a good light.
> 
> What would push Sarada that far, to question the legitimacy of her own mother who raised her at the first opportunity she could find? It's a complete mess.


Apparently glasses and a bad photoshop job that'll obviously be replaced. Sakura knew Sasuke never wore glasses how can she try passing that bs off. Lol


MS81 said:


> So it's safe to say that sarada is Sakura daughter???


I hear she's secretly Hinata's. 


Corvida said:


> I canm tell you by experience with kids that age...perhaps she would react as Chou Chou
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because....I am Batman.


----------



## Corvida (May 27, 2015)

I wonder how Sarada managed to carry that _thing_ in her litle bag, big as a reality show-she didnt even have the time to unroll it


----------



## ShadowReij (May 27, 2015)

Corvida said:


> I wonder how Sarada managed to carry that _thing_ in her litle bag, big as a reality show-she didnt even have the time to unroll it



Fuck that. How is it not crinkled to hell?


----------



## Corvida (May 27, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> Fuck that. How is it not crinkled to hell?





Did you see the-"fwoop" effect?

Salad plastified it!!

And dodnt ask where in her Little pack it was.


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

omg, is this where sasuke answers "none of your business" to salad asking about her true mother?


----------



## N120 (May 27, 2015)

Addy said:


> omg, is this where sasuke answers "none of your business" to salad asking about her true mother?



Looooooool.

Salad: who are you guys? Is this my mama?

Sasuke: none of your business, you nosey little snot. Naruto! Why did you bring these......_things_ here?


----------



## Corvida (May 27, 2015)

Addy said:


> omg, is this where sasuke answers "none of your business" to salad asking about her true mother?



Or  when she asks what he does and where he usually is.-it?s the last panel we see  of both her and dad..


----------



## santanico (May 27, 2015)

Corvida said:


> I wonder how Sarada managed to carry that _thing_ in her litle bag, big as a reality show-she didnt even have the time to unroll it



Naruto's face


----------



## Sora (May 27, 2015)

Zef said:


> Your sig makes no sense.
> 
> If you want to argue OOC character, please show me what makes you think Sasuke would stick his penis anywhere near Karin?



yeah I saw his sig
the only reason Sasuke would fuck Karin would be just to spite Sakura


----------



## Tony Lou (May 27, 2015)

Hussain said:


> if that was Bolt, the poor kid wouldn't catch a break of all the crap people would have thrown at him. lol



Boruto was born in a golden cradle, man.


If he dared to complain about something I'd enter the manga myself and slap him so hard he'd crawl back into Hinata's vagina.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 27, 2015)

Corvida said:


> Did you see the-"fwoop" effect?
> 
> Salad plastified it!!
> 
> And dodnt ask where in her Little pack it was.


Naruto is clearly wondering the same thing. Look at his face. 


Addy said:


> omg, is this where sasuke answers "none of your business" to salad asking about her true mother?



That was probably on her response to her "where is he and what does he do" question. Of which he would answer, none of your business.


----------



## Harbour (May 27, 2015)

"Fuck off"(c) basically Sasuke to his own little daughter.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 27, 2015)

starr said:


> Naruto's face



Now now. His vision isn't like it used to be even with Kurama's help.


----------



## eyeknockout (May 27, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> I wonder how many people still think Karin is Sarada's mother



Not sure how these spoilers even prove anything. If karin is the mom then this entire secretive act sasuke and sakura have been doing would actually make more sense. if sakura is the mom then all this drama and not being able to answer things will look soo stupid. How hard is it to just tell your kid "yes I am your mom I was pregnant with you" yet somehow after sakura supposedly being pregnant for 9 months with a kid sakura has amnesia and is unable to remember if she was pregnant or not, sakura the one who helped defeat kaguya is somehow still broke too. Shizune is confused with sarada's parentage as if she could have never figured it out in 12 years while being closest to sakura. Sarada being karin's biological child is okay writing,  sarada being sakura's biological daughter is terrible writing, but this is kishi so you decide  both sakura and karin are terrible characters anyway so I dont even care


----------



## FallFromGrace (May 27, 2015)

Azol said:


> Page 5:
> 
> Sarada: Is she really my mother?
> 
> ...



I wonder, does Sakura know about the tower because of something Shikamaru said or because she knows that's where Sasuke can be found?


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

Corvida said:


> Or  when she asks what he does and where he usually is.-it?s the last panel we see  of both her and dad..


so they switched to sakura and shizune for only one half a page? 

i got the impression the last page was the sakura one because of the scene shift but oh well 



N120 said:


> Looooooool.
> 
> Salad: who are you guys? Is this my mama?
> 
> Sasuke: none of your business, you nosey little snot. Naruto! Why did you bring these......_things_ here?


----------



## Arles Celes (May 27, 2015)

Sora said:


> yeah I saw his sig
> the only reason Sasuke would fuck Karin would be just to spite Sakura



Meh, he could just have some consensual sex with Naruto instead if he wanted to show Sakura the middle finger.


----------



## Revolution (May 27, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> I wonder how many people still think Karin is Sarada's mother



Kishi is going to drag this out for as long as he can, especially with Sasuke's "it's none of your business" answer he may give Sara, according to Evil's spoiler...


@eyeknockout, Karin is not even a character in Gaiden.  She's a plot trick


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> That was probably on her response to her "where is he and what does he do" question. Of which he would answer, none of your business.



yeah, that was my own fault. i thought the sakura page was the last one because of the sudden scene change but i guess i am wrong.

very weird paneling to be honest


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 27, 2015)

Corvida said:


> I wonder how Sarada managed to carry that _thing_ in her litle bag, big as a reality show-she didnt even have the time to unroll it


It changes size.


----------



## Bellville (May 27, 2015)

sakuranonamida said:


> I never knew about that, got away from Naruto after the ending for a few months, since that's the way I deal with crappy endings, personally, but if that's Kishi's response to it, it just makes him appear as a petty man, and someone who would prefer to write 15 chapters just to spite his former fans, many of whom probably spent tons of money on his work, instead of just writing about something he wanted to, all these years. You may defend this, but I would find it completely pathetic.



The man would have to realize people would flip out no matter what he did, it would just be on a massive scale if he didn't go for NH/SS. Reacting childishly because people criticized how he finished his story would be quite telling, honestly. Especially when he keeps writing things that sparks people thinking a certain way to begin with.


----------



## Zef (May 27, 2015)

Revolution said:


> Kishi is going to drag this out for as long as he can, especially with Sasuke's "it's none of your business" answer he may give Sara, according to Evil's spoiler...
> 
> 
> @eyeknockout, Karin is not even a character in Gaiden.* She's a plot trick*



Oh she's a _trick_ alright....


----------



## Azol (May 27, 2015)

FallFromGrace said:


> I wonder, does Sakura know about the tower because of something Shikamaru said or because she knows that's where Sasuke can be found?



I cannot tell. Maybe Sakura knew about that tower for a long time, or Shizune just told her sooner in the conversation.


----------



## Blu-ray (May 27, 2015)

Vaatu said:


> It changes size.





Even Sasuke's expression in the photo changes.


----------



## boohead (May 27, 2015)

Luiz said:


> Boruto was born in a golden cradle, man.
> 
> 
> If he dared to complain about something I'd enter the manga myself and slap him so hard he'd crawl back* into Hinata's vagina*.



Why would you send him to heaven?


----------



## Lance (May 27, 2015)

How is this Gaiden any different from the piss poor Naruto Shitpudden? 

More drama and shit.


----------



## Arles Celes (May 27, 2015)

eyeknockout said:


> Not sure how these spoilers even prove anything. If karin is the mom then this entire secretive act sasuke and sakura have been doing would actually make more sense. if sakura is the mom then all this drama and not being able to answer things will look soo stupid. How hard is it to just tell your kid "yes I am your mom I was pregnant with you" yet somehow after sakura supposedly being pregnant for 9 months with a kid sakura has amnesia and is unable to remember if she was pregnant or not, sakura the one who helped defeat kaguya is somehow still broke too. Shizune is confused with sarada's parentage as if she could have never figured it out in 12 years while being closest to sakura. Sarada being karin's biological child is okay writing,  sarada being sakura's biological daughter is terrible writing, but this is kishi so you decide  both sakura and karin are terrible characters anyway so I dont even care



Itachi also could have either tell kid Sasuke the truth or simply not mindfuck him with Tsukuyomi despite being a good guy. 

It added some drama though which Kishi likes...

As for Salad's parentage Sasuke hadn't shown to care for Karin romantically or at the very least he did not treat her better than he treated Sakura and his reasons for impregnating Karin are no more reasonable/realistic than him doing so with Sakura.

He should have stayed celibate and never having sex with neither if he doesn't feel like showing his face to his own kid at all but his clan couldn't just die like that after all. Especially if Shin is just a powered up Zetsu with sharingan.


----------



## Callen (May 27, 2015)

And for Sakura it has gotten worse as she ages, not better.  It could be that Sasuke's significant other is Karin.  If Uzumaki and Uchiha powers are concentrated into Sara, maybe Sasuke bred with Karin, averting a genetic dud.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 27, 2015)

FallFromGrace said:


> I wonder, does Sakura know about the tower because of something Shikamaru said or because she knows that's where Sasuke can be found?


Birth place, concieved place, meeting place? 


Addy said:


> yeah, that was my own fault. i thought the sakura page was the last one because of the sudden scene change but i guess i am wrong.
> 
> very weird paneling to be honest


Meh, happens.


Vaatu said:


> It changes size.



It'll be size of the tower by the end of this gaiden.


----------



## ch1p (May 27, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> Birth place, concieved place, meeting place?



I think meeting place, but birthing place isn't out of the question.


----------



## Platypus (May 27, 2015)

Lance said:


> How is this Gaiden any different from the piss poor Naruto Shitpudden?
> 
> More drama and shit.



Except now, Kishi's smearing pairing drama all over the plot.


----------



## eyeknockout (May 27, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Itachi also could have either tell kid Sasuke the truth or simply not mindfuck him with Tsukuyomi despite being a good guy.
> 
> It added some drama though which Kishi likes...
> 
> ...



Would've made more sense for killer bee to have a child and sasuke to stay foreveralone since killer bee actually showed some interest in women, but it turned out the opposite. It would also make more sense for sasuke to have a kid with karin since sasuke always seeked power and his kid would turn out stronger if she was part uzumaki and part uchiha, but since sakura is much stronger than karin it would make more sense for sasuke to have sakura train her and be her fake mom as well. But then again I dont think sasuke cares about family anymore even though his entire reason for existing for 17 years was his wishing to have family by his side, then when he gets one he runs away. So I guess this part 3 is mostly for keeping naruto manga relevant and not for actually making sense.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 27, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> Even Sasuke's expression in the photo changes.



Eventually it'll turn into a pic of Charasuke.


----------



## Gortef (May 27, 2015)

Corvida said:


>



Oh damnit Narutos face is just too much


----------



## Raiden (May 27, 2015)

Addy said:


> omg, is this where sasuke answers "none of your business" to salad asking about her true mother?



Oh God here we go  .


----------



## Starwind75043 (May 27, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> Eventually it'll turn into a pic of Charasuke.




Giving the camara a wink and a littel twinkle in his mouth.....YES!!!


----------



## Corvida (May 27, 2015)

Gortef said:


> Oh damnit Narutos face is just too much



Sasuke?s variety of SHITSHITSHIT SHIT are priceless, too




Thet?re getting too old to shonenz manga


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

Raiden said:


> Oh God here we go  .



i was wrong. i thought the page where she asks "is she my real mother" was the last page but i was wrong. the last page was salad asking why sasuke didnt come back.


----------



## Marsala (May 27, 2015)

Addy said:


> i was wrong. i thought the page where she asks "is she my real mother" was the last page but i was wrong. the last page was salad asking why sasuke didnt come back.



Sasuke's "It's none of your business" will probably apply to all of Sarada's questions.


----------



## Corvida (May 27, 2015)

Raiden said:


> What did they say?



About Sasuke always travelling, not holding weight in his family and being doubl? shannaroed.

And then.....








Then we have the promising line for the movie

ITS SO SHANNAROOOOO


----------



## Zef (May 27, 2015)

Addy said:


> omg, is this where sasuke answers "none of your business" to salad asking about her true mother?



Christ


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

Marsala said:


> Sasuke's "It's none of your business" will probably apply to all of Sarada's questions.



and that is what i think will happen


----------



## Teachan (May 27, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Except now, Kishi's smearing pairing drama all over the plot.



Apart from eyeballs, there is nothing else that Kishimoto is capable of writing, in the end: pairing drama and eyeballs. 


You know, I can't blame him, even if I consider him immature as fuck when it comes to handling his fanbase: shit like pairings and eyeballs bring money, apparently. Man has a family to feed now. 

Anyway, with all those pages, where are the eyeballs Evil promised? I'm still waiting for my Alucard.


----------



## Raiden (May 27, 2015)

Thanks for the clarification guys!


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

Zef said:


> Christ



that answer could be to all her questions at once


----------



## Corvida (May 27, 2015)

Addy said:


> that answer could be to all her questions at once



bBBBut no one is interested in that question.




Arles Celes said:


> Yeah, but Sasuke's VA at least knew about the Sasuke/Bolt bond for the movie and if Sasuke is really so involved there then he might know plenty of stuff from the Gaiden which is expanded in the movie itself.



When I?m with papa it?s so shannarooo


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

Corvida said:


> bBBBut no one is interested in that question.



honey, the post you just replied to was an obvious joke. not me being interested in the answer to that question as indicated by the "" 


Corvida said:


> *
> When I?m with papa *it?s so shannarooo



but she doesnt remember being with papa before this chapter so how could that statement make sense in chapter 700?


----------



## Azol (May 27, 2015)

Corvida said:


> About Sasuke always travelling, not holding weight in his family and being doubl? shannaroed.
> 
> And then.....
> 
> ...



It just appeared to me that Sasuke has got eyeliner...


----------



## Corvida (May 27, 2015)

Addy said:


> honey, the post you just replied to was an obvious joke. not me being interested in the answer to that question as indicated by the ""
> 
> but she doesnt remember being with papa before this chapter so how could that statement make sense in chapter 700?



 Re-usedf Promo line for the movie, Addy

Look at tose Little eyes in all the Uchihahah intensity

Look at all those Saskay  kewn faces.


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

Corvida said:


> Re-usedf Promo line for the movie, Addy
> 
> Look at tose Little eyes in all the Uchihahah intensity
> 
> Look at all those Saskay  kewn faces.



i dont understand any sentence here


----------



## Arles Celes (May 27, 2015)

Corvida said:


> About Sasuke always travelling, not holding weight in his family and being doubl? shannaroed.
> 
> And then.....
> 
> ...



Really? Isn't that line from Sarada just in the manga epilogue?

Shannaro is rather ambiguous anyway. It may represent joy, determination, being pissed off,etc.

I kinda do not see Salad getting along with her dad(nor Bolt with his own) till the very end of the movie. The Gaiden seems to build up the conflict for the movie to solve it IMO.


----------



## Corvida (May 27, 2015)

Addy said:


> i dont understand any sentence here



Promotional phrase under Sarada?s  image in the Boruto movie, the one when it was revealed she was getting sharingan

"when I?m with papa it?s so shannaroo"



Take a good look at Sarada?s  eye

Shit hit the Uchiha fan unless she gets a good explanation




Arles Celes said:


> Really? Isn't that line from Sarada just in the manga epilogue?
> 
> Shannaro is rather ambiguous anyway. It may represent joy, determination, being pissed off,etc.
> 
> I kinda do not see Salad getting along with her dad(nor Bolt with his own) till the very end of the movie. The Gaiden seems to build up the conflict for the movie to solve it IMO.



Not just the manga epilogue.

I asume Batsuke reaches some sort of understanding with Sarada before he decides that Burrito is being disrectful to Naruto and he-of all people- takes a hand in the  matter-but if Sarada is comrad in arms and he ends with both kids, Kishi is very able to keep on wih this until god knows when.


----------



## Raiden (May 27, 2015)

^Which makes me wonder how seriously we should take these new villains.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 27, 2015)

Starwind75043 said:


> Giving the camara a wink and a littel twinkle in his mouth.....YES!!!


Dear lord. 


Corvida said:


> Sasuke?s variety of SHITSHITSHIT SHIT are priceless, too
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cause he knows he's royally fucked. The mom sensor has gone off.


----------



## Klue (May 27, 2015)

Sasuke better answer the mom question and settle this.


----------



## Zef (May 27, 2015)

Addy said:


> i dont understand any sentence here



She's talking about this.


----------



## N120 (May 27, 2015)

" papa, where mama?" 

" why don't you just ask Sakura?"


----------



## ShadowReij (May 27, 2015)

Klue said:


> Sasuke better answer the mom question and settle this.



Might as well answer Chouchou's dad question while he's at it.


----------



## Sunspear7 (May 27, 2015)

I don't even know what's going on with this soap opera any more, all this drama feels so forced. Gaiden is a mess and the only good thing to come out of it is Chouchou

Naruto should have ended with chapter 699, but who can resist the prospect of making some more cash


----------



## Gunners (May 27, 2015)

The look on Naruto's face says "Snap."


----------



## Corvida (May 27, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> Might as well answer Chouchou's dad question while he's at it.



Aww Chou Chou is having the trip of her life

It?s raining dads,aleluuuyahhhh


----------



## LazyWaka (May 27, 2015)

I can see how Salad awakens the MS now. All those high expectations of finally meeting her father only to find out he's a total dick.

Salad: You're dead to me.  (if someone could make a pek smiley with tears in it's eyes, that would be amazing.)

Que MS being made upon her father being "dead" to her. 



Bellville said:


> Oh I'm sure Kishi will _try_ to justify this. How convincing it will be is another matter.



About as convincing as Obito being the "coolest guy" most likely.


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 27, 2015)

Sunspear7 said:


> I don't even know what's going on with this soap opera any more, all this drama feels so forced. Gaiden is a mess and the only good thing to come out of it is Chouchou
> 
> Naruto should have ended with chapter 699, but who can resist the prospect of making some more cash



Its a shit version of whether the 4th is naruto's dad or not.Except this scenario is full retard it would'nt even make maury.

Thsi is not good It litterally is anime filler level.


----------



## shade0180 (May 27, 2015)

> Sarada:My life is a nightmare!!



and they believed sakura is the best mom


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

Zef said:


> She's talking about this.



doesnt she say the same thing in 700 as well?



shade0180 said:


> and they believed sakura is the best mom



ouch, that hurts 

but it is true from the looks of it


----------



## eyeknockout (May 27, 2015)

sarada: " I noticed at first glance that shin was my brother. he resembles someone from the mizukage's village. Who is mom? " Sasuke: " how are you confused? I said I wanted to revive the uchiha clan, that doesn't have to mean with one woman..."


----------



## Corvida (May 27, 2015)

Addy said:


> doesnt she say the same thing in 700 as well?



And?



> ouch, that hurts
> 
> but it is true from the looks of it


  Cojones,.

Look at Sakura in her chapter appearance still drained as hell and dare to get tempestuous again


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

Corvida said:


> And?


i thought you were talking about salad from 700



> Cojones,.
> 
> Look at Sakura in her chapter appearance still drained as hell and dare to get tempestuous again


 yeah, well, she deserves it,

no one told her to phoshop :/


----------



## Arles Celes (May 27, 2015)

Corvida said:


> Promotional phrase under Sarada?s  image in the Boruto movie, the one when it was revealed she was getting sharingan
> 
> "when I?m with papa it?s so shannaroo"
> 
> ...



Sarada may be angry but from what Evil said Sasuke recovers quickly and proceeds to show her who is the boss and who wears the pants in their family. He realized that his reputation of being a badass was at stake if he let his daughter keep talking to him like that. Hiashi probably slapped Hinata wherever it seemed as she might object to anything he said.

As for the understanding part unless Salad's daddy issues plot gets solved in the Gaiden and she gets no more development aside of being Bolt's potential love interest then her relationship with her dad won't end so well here with most of the positive development for the movie.

That said the Gaiden might leave her being more grumpy than angry towards him until all gets a happy ending in the movie.


----------



## Corvida (May 27, 2015)

Addy said:


> yeah, well, she deserves it,



No., she doesnt.



> no one told her to phoshop :/



No one finds a reasson to put the same sad-blank face in a row each chapter Sarada makes a question , but you see...

Cojoncillos.


----------



## Zef (May 27, 2015)

Sunspear7 said:


> I don't even know what's going on with this soap opera any more, all this drama feels so forced. Gaiden is a mess and the only good thing to come out of it is Chouchou
> 
> Naruto should have ended with chapter 699, but who can resist the prospect of making some more cash


When I'm an old decrepit man I still won't be able to fathom why people read something they don't like.



Addy said:


> doesnt she say the same thing in 700 as well?


No 

How is that possible when she says *"with papa"* in the promo? In 700 she still hasn't remembered/met Sasuke.


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

wonder if sasuke hugs her after the attempted assault  lol 



Corvida said:


> No., she doesnt.



yup, that is what lying gets you 


> No one finds a reasson to put the same sad-blank face in a row each chapter Sarada makes a question, but you see...
> 
> Cojoncillos.


again with your spanish stuff?  



Zef said:


> How is that possible when she says *"with papa"* in the promo? In 700 she still hasn't remembered/met Sasuke.



sorry, it seems i was confused


----------



## shade0180 (May 27, 2015)

Arles Celes said:
			
		

> Sarada may be angry but from what Evil said Sasuke recovers quickly and proceeds to show her who is the boss and who wears the pants in their family. He realized that his reputation of being a badass was at stake if he let his daughter keep talking to him like that. Hiashi probably slapped Hinata wherever it seemed as she might object to anything he said.



How did Hiashi enter this post. that's so random.  talking about sauce ending with Hiashi being abusive when we had no proof of that. You guys really just love to drag down other character when Sauce does some stupid shit.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 27, 2015)

I don't know one person in this whole thing who comes out looking great. 

Sasuke looks bad given he's been away and also given the fact he didn't immediately recognize his own daughter. Sakura looks like shit given Sarada said her life's been hell (didn't some of you say she's a great mother?) which is surprising. Chouchou looks more idiotic as each chapter passes, stop that comic relief shit in serious moments. Naruto, the Hokage, really has no idea what the hell is going on in the most legendary household of the greatest village alive. 

This is all fucked up. 

And another thing, this chapter is by far the least interesting of the Gaidens from what we've seen. We need to see the Kaguya stuff.


----------



## Zensuki (May 27, 2015)

so it was only the beginning of the chapter that was released this time.....I'm guessing the rest would be Naruto and Sasuke having a conversation.


----------



## Corvida (May 27, 2015)

Addy said:


> wonder if sasuke hugs her after the attempted assault  lol



I hope not for your health-he has mellowed enough with years



> yup, that is what lying gets you


 What?

Are you deranged ?



> again with your spanish stuff?



You get tempestuous, I get Asturian.


----------



## MarcAlmond (May 27, 2015)

Can't believe I've seen people saying Sakura will slap Sasuke's shit after they encounter.
She'll probably punch Naruto a bit (because slapstick commedy is fun guys, so they said ) for "putting Sarada in danger", but as soon as she's within Sasuke line of vision, shell melt like ice in the sun.


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 27, 2015)

Sarada is letting out over a decade's worth of frustration and even then this is a lot tamer than I anticipated...though I guess it could get uglier before it gets better. 

Sasuke is reacting how I expected him to so far and Naruto seems to have nothing to say because even he has no fucking idea what is going on in this family. And now Sakura is heading to the tower as well. Team 7 don't you ever change.


----------



## shade0180 (May 27, 2015)

> Team 7 don't you ever change.



What team 7??


----------



## Corvida (May 27, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Sarada may be angry but from what Evil said Sasuke recovers quickly and proceeds to show her who is the boss and who wears the pants in their family. He realized that his reputation of being a badass was at stake if he let his daughter keep talking to him like that. Hiashi probably slapped Hinata wherever it seemed as she might object to anything he said.



Too late. Celes-Middle age is catching with him



> As for the understanding part unless Salad's daddy issues plot gets solved in the Gaiden and she gets no more development aside of being Bolt's potential love interest then her relationship with her dad won't end so well here with most of the positive development for the movie.
> [



I find interesting that she?s all pumped up with with being a ninja and impressing hokage sama in the movie



> That said the Gaiden might leave her being more grumpy than angry towards him until all gets a happy ending in the movie.



hehehehee


----------



## Zef (May 27, 2015)

Sarada's life is "hell" because Sasuke has been absent from her life for whatever convoluted reason. How is Sakura at fault here?  She's actually raised Sarada. As far as parenting goes, the best Sasuke can say is that Sarada came from his sperm, and that he was present a few months/years before he left to do this mission.


----------



## hokageyonkou (May 27, 2015)

damn sarada..........................let it out girl!!!!!

let it  all out


----------



## Arles Celes (May 27, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I don't know one person in this whole thing who comes out looking great.
> 
> Sasuke looks bad given he's been away and also given the fact he didn't immediately recognize his own daughter. Sakura looks like shit given Sarada said her life's been hell (didn't some of you say she's a great mother?) which is surprising. Chouchou looks more idiotic as each chapter passes, stop that comic relief shit in serious moments. Naruto, the Hokage, really has no idea what the hell is going on in the most legendary household of the greatest village alive.
> 
> ...



Well...Sasuke's aloofness and lack of social skills leading to this situation seem rather IC.

Sakura being so bad that Salad's life is hell seems rather...extreme. I think what Salad means is that this whole confusing situation in her family due to her dad being all time away and now her suspicions about her birth are the source of much angst for her which is like hell.

ChouChou is half funny and half annoying but she is kinda unique as there are no characters like her around. Females are rarely comic relief characters unless one counts Karin as one or takes Sakura's love drama as such.

As for Naruto I guess it isn't within his duties(nor is he allowed to) to check the familial situation of everyone in the village and with so much paperwork that he can't even play with his own kid all and any issues that raise which are not threatening to the village are mostly ignored by him.


----------



## Marsala (May 27, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> And another thing, this chapter is by far the least interesting of the Gaidens from what we've seen. We need to see the Kaguya stuff.



We've only seen the first seven pages. Judging from Evil's hints, Kaguya will be mentioned and also someone with a whole bunch of eyes all over their body will appear, probably the new Tobi.


----------



## MS81 (May 27, 2015)

Klue said:


> Sasuke better answer the mom question and settle this.



Sorry.... Your mom is a.....
Naruto: haha... Sasuke you always treated her like one.

Sarada: do I resemble her?!?!

Sasuke: you're my daughter, why would you want to be like...

Next time: sarada's decision


----------



## shade0180 (May 27, 2015)

> How is Sakura at fault here?



Sakura is at fault because she is the one with Sarada and she still felt that her whole life is a nightmare. This basically shows Sakura's parenting fail more than Sauce....


----

To elaborate.

Even if you are a single parent doesn't matter if you are a mom or a dad your child needs to be satisfied with his/her life.

If you didn't achieve even a portion of that then you automatically fail as a parent..

Yes it might not be complete but he/she shouldn't be that desperate that she calls her whole life a nightmare.


----------



## Zensuki (May 27, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I don't know one person in this whole thing who comes out looking great.
> 
> Sasuke looks bad given he's been away and also given the fact he didn't immediately recognize his own daughter. Sakura looks like shit given Sarada said her life's been hell (didn't some of you say she's a great mother?) which is surprising. Chouchou looks more idiotic as each chapter passes, stop that comic relief shit in serious moments. Naruto, the Hokage, really has no idea what the hell is going on in the most legendary household of the greatest village alive.
> 
> ...



How long has Sasuke been gone is something we do not know and more importantly the exact reason. Sasuke not recognising his daughter could be either from not meeting her in a long time or not believing she would actually be there in the meeting place he told Naruto about. Either way he deliberately misses because he is not sure if she is actually is Sarada.

ChoCho is there to take the mick out of fools. She's comedic relief. Everyone can see this.

Sarada saying that is simply her releasing her pent up anger towards Sasuke. Teenagers do that.

Naruto is only puzzled when Sarada talks about Karin  We all know why that is


----------



## Punished Kiba (May 27, 2015)

Whoever makes those "Rate the Chapter" Threads.....please provide the option to rate lower than 0 out of 10.

I can already tell I'm gonna hate this chapter 

That Akimichi girl needs to go home, seriously.......Hell all of them needs to go home.


----------



## Arles Celes (May 27, 2015)

Corvida said:


> Too late. Celes-Middle age is catching with him
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Noooo he is just 29 or so. The pimp hand is still strong even if he doesn't rebuff others right away. 

As for the pumped up part the Gaiden might actually settle her parentage issues and she finally becomes comfortable with herself when no more doubts cloud her mind. She was confused about many things through all her life and that resulted in the ninja job looking trivial when compared to all those problems which to her got precedence. She might bond with Naruto before she bonds with her father just like how Bolt seems to warm up fast to Sasuke while still looking down upon his own dad during the movie. Each kid looks upon a different dad but they re conciliate by the end of the movie I think....


----------



## Arya Stark (May 27, 2015)

Why are we blaming Naruto again? Dude can only clean up his friends' mess for long. Anyone in his place would have ditched them long ago.


----------



## Bellville (May 27, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Sakura is at fault because she is the one with Sarada and she still felt that her whole life is a nightmare. This basically shows Sakura's parenting fail more than Sauce....
> 
> 
> ----
> ...



 _NO._


----------



## N120 (May 27, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> Why are we blaming Naruto again? Dude can only clean up his friends' mess for long. Anyone in his place would have ditched them long ago.



Exactly.

Why should Naruto be snooping around in other people's private affairs? He's not a child-minder, a councillor, an agony aunt or a relative. He is the hokage.

You can't blame him one bit for other peoples mess.


----------



## ch1p (May 27, 2015)

Corvida said:


>



Pftt...


----------



## Pinkarette (May 27, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> Why are we blaming Naruto again? Dude can only clean up his friends' mess for long. Anyone in his place would have ditched them long ago.


Lol, you know the answer to your question
And probably Naruto ditched them, Salad was all emo when talking to Naruto, probably first time she talked to him.


----------



## N120 (May 27, 2015)

This is why boruto is the main character, people are getting fed up of this uchiha side drama. No one really cares.


----------



## Zef (May 27, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Sakura is at fault because she is the one with Sarada and she still felt that her whole life is a nightmare. This basically shows Sakura's parenting fail more than Sauce....


The reason she felt her life was a nightmare was because Sasuke was never in it.  Single parents can only do so much. Sakura may have tried to take the role of both a mother, and father but at the end of the day she's not a substitute to Sasuke as a parent, nor as a father.



> To elaborate.
> 
> Even if you are a single parent doesn't matter if you are a mom or a dad your child needs to be satisfied with his/her life.
> 
> If you didn't achieve even a portion of that then you automatically fail as a parent..


This logic makes no sense. If a child is unhappy with their life because of how they were raised by a single parent that's one thing. If they're upset because they lack a mother/father you can't say the parent that raised them failed. Widows don't fail because their child misses their dead parent. Neither do army spouses. You're essentially blaming one parent for not being able to handle both their own role, and that of the absentee parent. 



> Yes it might not be complete but he/she shouldn't be that desperate that she calls her whole life a nightmare.



Are we even taking into consideration that this is how she CURRENTLY feels? After all, it was recently that she found the Taka photo. Her main point of concern outside Sasuke's absence is whether, or not Sakura is her mother.And she is admittedly too scared to ask her mother directly.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 27, 2015)

Pinkarette said:


> Lol, you know the answer to your question
> And probably Naruto ditched them, Salad was all emo when talking to Naruto, probably first time she talked to him.



It was obviously their first time talking. Like I said, if Naruto was close to their family, most of Sarada's doubts would have been solved years ago and she'd have seen him as a parental figure already.

And also she calls him by rank, I used to think it was because Hokage was still on duty but last chapter had him specifically ask to keep it that way.

Only idiots over tumblr thinks team 7 is superspechulawsum.


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 27, 2015)

Even SaiST is bored and his an uchiha fan LOL.

I dont know what tastes must someone have to like this shit drama, shojo kids or people who think this is funny ?


----------



## N120 (May 27, 2015)

^i dislike Sakura as much as everyone else, buts it's unfair to say she is a shit mother after having raised her all these years. Clearly she's not and tried her best.

What can be criticised is her handling of this situation. If this karin bait turns out to be just that, bait, then Sarada is going to look like a fool at the end of all this.


----------



## Swagger Wagon (May 27, 2015)

Zef said:


> The reason she felt her life was a nightmare was because Sasuke was never in it.  Single parents can only do so much. Sakura may have tried to take the roll of both a mother, and father but at the end of the day she's not a substitute to Sasuke as a parent, nor as a father.


Just having a single parent by itself shouldn't make your life feel like a living fucking hell as Salad-chan puts it if they're a good person and you're surrounded by other people who are very friendly to you if not standoffish about private matters (Shizune), that does not compute

Though in this context I think Salad is talking about her life feeling like a nightmare in this moment and not the entire 13 years of it


----------



## Arya Stark (May 27, 2015)

N120 said:


> ^i dislike Sakura as much as everyone else, buts it's unfair to say she is a shit mother after having raised her all these years. Clearly she's not and tried her best.
> 
> What can be criticised is her handling of this situation. If this karin bait turns out to be just that, bait, then Sarada is going to look like a fool at the end of all this.



hah no.

there is no one to blame but adults here.

it depends on the agreement sasuke and sakura did honestly. if kishi can't sell it well it means those two are selfish assholes who doesn't know about safe sex.

if sasuke was never in position to settle down then guess fucking what? he shouldn't have had a kid. sarada doesn't choose to be born, sasusaku do. they have no right to drag a little child into their shitty life.

this whole thing started because sakura couldn't answer a SIMPLE question. sarada isn't a fool she's just _unlucky_.


----------



## Raiden (May 27, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> Even SaiST is bored and his an uchiha fan LOL.
> 
> I dont know what tastes must someone have to like this shit drama, shojo kids or pople who think this is funny ?



Exactly. Needs to be wrapped up.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 27, 2015)

poor Sarada, she had parents that dont know how be real parents.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 27, 2015)

Zef said:


> The reason she felt her life was a nightmare was because Sasuke was never in it.  Single parents can only do so much. Sakura may have tried to take the roll of both a mother, and father but at the end of the day she's not a substitute to Sasuke as a parent, nor as a father.



Did you see Sakura's mental state in the first chapter? It's not about Sakura's motherhood skills, she's also suffering too. And this effects Sarada, believe it or not.

She's living in a miserable life as of now and waiting a justification, something Sakura was never be able to do.


----------



## mayumi (May 27, 2015)

Salad is basically my Mom and Dad are terrible and my life is nightmare. Really gurl you have no idea how much more of a nightmare your father's or Naruto's life was. Bolt whines about his father but thankfully isn't so overdramtic about his whole life sucking terribly. But then again Salad talking about how everything is nightmare is pretty similar to Sasuke. Sasuke atleast had a reason for his psychosis episodes.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (May 27, 2015)

Seriously though. Naruto's face XD. Top 5 expression he's ever made. Glad to see that youthful part of him is still there


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 27, 2015)

I was really liking Sarada too but this chapter really put a pause on that. I hope she's not as bad as she looks by the previous because if that's the case then....fuck. Either Sakura's a shitty mother or there's something else going on we don't know. 

Either way, someone's at fault here. Sasuke, Sakura or Sarada, maybe even all 3 who knows. It's just not a good look.


----------



## shade0180 (May 27, 2015)

> And also she calls him by rank, I used to think it was because Hokage was still on duty but last chapter had him specifically ask to keep it that way.



To add more to that Naruto himself didn't call Sarutobi by rank when they interacted. So him saying Salad needs to call him 7th just shows that they didn't bond..


----------



## Lovely (May 27, 2015)

How about waiting for the full story before assuming all of this about Sasuke and Sakura?

That might be asking for too much for some I guess.


----------



## N120 (May 27, 2015)

I can agree with that, but no one is entitled to an easy care-free life. Some are fortunate others are not. 

If Sakura handled this situation better then maybe Sarada wouldn't have felt so insecure and untrustful of either of her parents, but that wouldn't have made her situation any more easier. Sasuke will still be away on his mission.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 27, 2015)

mayumi said:


> Salad is basically my Mom and Dad are terrible and my life is nightmare. Really gurl you have no idea how much more of a nightmare your father's or Naruto's life was. Bolt whines about his father but thankfully isn't so overdramtic about his whole life sucking terribly. But then again Salad talking about how everything is nightmare is pretty similar to Sasuke. Sasuke atleast had a reason for his psychosis episodes.



What Sarada is going through is terrible on its own. She's watching her mother suffer, living a life without a father and sees the only pic she had of him was faked by her mother. Then asks for her birth certificates but not a single adult is helpful.

Sarada's situation isn't as extreme like a genocide but she's not a spoiled brat, holy shit.



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I was really liking Sarada too but this chapter really put a pause on that. I hope she's not as bad as she looks by the previous because if that's the case then....fuck. Either Sakura's a shitty mother or there's something else going on we don't know.
> 
> Either way, someone's at fault here. Sasuke, Sakura or Sarada, maybe even all 3 who knows. It's just not a good look.




Why are we blaming a lost little girl here? It's all her parents' fault, nobody else's.


----------



## Corvida (May 27, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Pftt...





Batsuke.you?ve done it this time


*Spoiler*: __ 











I really feel for the idiot-like five minutes :::::::  with that fuckfuckfuck fuck  face and frozen like a pasmao.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 27, 2015)

N120 said:


> I can agree with that, but no one is entitled to an easy care-free life. Some are fortunate others are not.
> 
> If Sakura handled this situation better then maybe Sarada wouldn't have felt so insecure and untrustful of either of her parents, but that wouldn't have made her situation any more easier. Sasuke will still be away on his mission.



But at least wouldn't have made her go extremes either. Sakura did her best to raise Sarada right but she could only do so much given her weak mental state.


----------



## N120 (May 27, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> To add more to that Naruto himself didn't call Sarutobi by rank when they interacted. So him saying Salad needs to call him 7th just shows that they didn't bond..



It doesn't come across as saradas character to give people nicknames or act familiar with people like boruto/Naruto would do from the get go.

But having said that, konohamaru crew also call him by his rank, whereas before they used to refer to him as boss or big brother.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 27, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> Why are we blaming a lost little girl here? It's all her parents' fault, nobody else's.



We don't know who's fault it is. I'm mentioning her because she's included in their family. It might not be her fault, it might be considering we don't know how she's living. We just don't know. What we do know is the parents aren't giving her enough love and support so from that it depends. We don't know how Sarada's living.


----------



## Corvida (May 27, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Noooo he is just 29 or so. The pimp hand is still strong even if he doesn't rebuff others right away.



More like 33.  And he?s getting tired like an overexploited  football player.



> As for the pumped up part the Gaiden might actually settle her parentage issues and she finally becomes comfortable with herself when no more doubts cloud her mind. She was confused about many things through all her life and that resulted in the ninja job looking trivial when compared to all those problems which to her got precedence. She might bond with Naruto before she bonds with her father just like how Bolt seems to warm up fast to Sasuke while still looking down upon his own dad during the movie. Each kid looks upon a different dad but they re conciliate by the end of the movie I think....



Sure about that, and in the meantime


SHANNAROOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Arya Stark (May 27, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> To add more to that Naruto himself didn't call Sarutobi by rank when they interacted. So him saying Salad needs to call him 7th just shows that they didn't bond..



~Co-parent~ herp derp 




Kyuubi Naruto said:


> We don't know who's fault it is. I'm mentioning her because she's included in their family. It might not be her fault, it might be considering we don't know how she's living. We just don't know. What we do know is the parents aren't giving her enough love and support so from that it depends. We don't know how Sarada's living.



Excuse me but...how is this even a possibility?



N120 said:


> It doesn't come across as saradas character to give people nicknames or act familiar with people like boruto/Naruto would do from the get go.
> 
> But having said that, konohamaru crew also call him by his rank, whereas before they used to refer to him as boss or big brother.



he told her to cut out "sama" only LAST CHAPTER. they were obviously not intimate before


----------



## shade0180 (May 27, 2015)

> ~Co-parent~ herp derp



er what.. I'm not blaming naruto... just saying naruto pretty much drop his bond to some other characters.......


----------



## Corvida (May 27, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> he told her to cut out "sama" only LAST CHAPTER. they were obviously not intimate before



She still samaes him in the movie promo-she?s very polite


----------



## mayumi (May 27, 2015)

Salad is a lost little girl but her life is hardly a nightmare. Like Mitsuki said TRAGIC HEROINE syndorme is BANG ON.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 27, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> er what.. I'm not blaming naruto... just saying naruto pretty much drop his bond to other characters.......



No no, I was just taking a potshot at idiots who thought he was "co parent" to her after last chapter, I agree with you.

Tumblr can be so dumb sometimes.


----------



## Bellville (May 27, 2015)

How did this manga go from lofty ideals and "grey"/oversimplified morality to "Adulthood Fucks Everyone Up".


mayumi said:


> Salad is a lost little girl but her life is hardly a nightmare. Like Mitsuki said TRAGIC HEROINE syndorme is BANG ON.



She went from daughter of a basically single mom living a pretty normal life to "holy shit my mom can't even remember if my dad wore glasses, can't even convince me of their relationship that I shouldn't have to question in the first place, knocked down our house over it, then I realize my mom, the one parent in my life might not even be my real mom, and then my dad threatens my life the first time I ever meet him"

and people have the nerve to call this girl a drama queen?

are we seeing the same developments here?


----------



## afrosheen6565 (May 27, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> To add more to that Naruto himself didn't call Sarutobi by rank when they interacted. So him saying Salad needs to call him 7th just shows that they didn't bond..



Naruto was also a rude punk....a ruffian.  Salad is not


----------



## N120 (May 27, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> But at least wouldn't have made her go extremes either. Sakura did her best to raise Sarada right but she could only do so much given her weak mental state.



In all honesty, Sakura is a shitty character. She keeps getting herself into these situations it's a character trait which has annoyed me since chapter 3.

She's not a bad person, but her decisions and actions have always been questionable. She cares for sasuke, but never understood him nor tried to help him. She Cares for her team-mates but her ego and personal agendas always conflicted with how she helped them, sometimes she goes on a guilt trip and tries to overcompensate which adds to the mess.

In conflict situations, shes always in need of reassurances and ends up running into more trouble.

Same here. She did her best to raise Sarada but her handling of this situation didn't help her or Sarada.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 27, 2015)

Corvida said:


> She still samaes him in the movie promo-she?s very polite



and it changes the thing i said?

he asked her only last chapter, not before. if they bonded before she'd have been better in many aspects already. 



mayumi said:


> Salad is a lost little girl but her life is hardly a nightmare. Like Mitsuki said TRAGIC HEROINE syndorme is BANG ON.



You are now acting like chapter 3 sakura here about what she's going through. Chouchou is the one with syndrome, not sarada. Mitsuki doesn't know anything about sarada's life yet.

"her life might be shit but at least her parents weren't killed, she should be glad!"

really ?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 27, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> Excuse me but...how is this even a possibility?



? 

It's Kishimoto. He can create a reason out of thin air. Although he's not going to do it, he can say something similar to "Sarada's in danger, any contact with Sasuke would result in the Space Ninja Army to attack her and Konoha which couldn't be risked, Sakura must not let this happen, Sasuke trusts his daughter is strong enough without this" or something similar. We literally don't know what's going on. With that said, most of the burden is on her parents rather than her but her having a "horrible life" needs to be investigated. Is her life really that horrible? We don't know. If her life is horrible because Sasuke's not there then obviously Sakura's not doing her part. We know Sasuke isn't doing his part. No one knows about Sarada's life. 

It's really in thin air right now. All we know is Sasuke, Sakura and Sarada have family issues. Considering this, it's better to keep them all in check.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 27, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> ?
> 
> It's Kishimoto. He can create a reason out of thin air. Although he's not going to do it, he can say something similar to "Sarada's in danger, any contact with Sasuke would result in the Space Ninja Army to attack her and Konoha which couldn't be risked, Sakura must not let this happen, Sasuke trusts his daughter is strong enough without this" or something similar. We literally don't know what's going on.
> 
> ...



She's just 12 years old.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 27, 2015)

N120 said:


> I can agree with that, but no one is entitled to an easy care-free life. Some are fortunate others are not.
> 
> If Sakura handled this situation better then maybe Sarada wouldn't have felt so insecure and untrustful of either of her parents, but that wouldn't have made her situation any more easier. Sasuke will still be away on his mission.


Honestly, this all could've been avoided if she just didn't play dumb with the glasses. 


Corvida said:


> More like 33.  And he?s getting tired like an overexploited  football player.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know maybe if he didn't travel so much ......


mayumi said:


> Salad is a lost little girl but her life is hardly a nightmare. Like Mitsuki said TRAGIC HEROINE syndorme is BANG ON.


Pretty much. Lol.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 27, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> She's just 12 years old.



In this series you know well enough that 12 year olds are to be held accountable for their actions let alone if they're about to become ninjas. She's 12, she's not 6. For all we know Sarada could be massively lying about her having a "horrible life" and Sakura's as great of a mom as she can be, we don't know. 

Since all 3 of them are involved, all 3 need to be in front of the firing squad. Yeah, Sarada will likely be let free while the bullets rain on Sasuke and Sakura, still it doesn't mean she isn't up for investigation. The reason I say this is because we don't know how Sarada's life is. If we knew her like was really that bad I wouldn't be saying this but the moment she said her life is horrible? 

Nah, I need to see the receipts for this one. I don't know what's going on with Sakura's parenting and I'm interested by what Sarada means when she says her life is horrible.


----------



## Revolution (May 27, 2015)

That's what she is feeling right now, she isn't lying.  Everyone else is by ommitting.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 27, 2015)

@neg: aaah bitching over at your circlejerk is easier than facing me here, huh? 




Kyuubi Naruto said:


> In this series you know well enough that 12 year olds are to be held accountable for their actions let alone if they're about to become ninjas. She's 12, she's not 6. For all we know Sarada could be massively lying about her having a "horrible life" and Sakura's as great of a mom as she can be, we don't know.
> 
> Since all 3 of them are involved, all 3 need to be in front of the firing squad. Yeah, Sarada will likely be let free while the bullets rain on Sasuke and Sakura, still it doesn't mean she isn't up for investigation. The reason I say this is because we don't know how Sarada's life is. If we knew her like was really that bad I wouldn't be saying this but the moment she said her life is horrible?
> 
> Nah, I need to see the receipts for this one. I don't know what's going on with Sakura's parenting and I'm interested by what Sarada means when she says her life is horrible.



Sakura is a great mother but obviously Sasuke's absence took a toll on her, did you read the first chapter? Why wouldn't sarada question her life when even her mother can't answer a single question?

You do realize she's living during peace time so her situation is merely comparable to main series characters, right?
Before everything a child is their parents' responsibility because the way they raise them makes them into the person they are. This was extremes in main series because parents were dead.

Oh so she said "nightmare", when she can smile at times? oh no, burn the witch! 

i'm definitely not blaming sarada's actions here, especially considered to boruto's AND even with him, he's JUST A CHILD so i take a step back and give him a chance.


----------



## Zef (May 27, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> In this series you know well enough that 12 year olds are to be held accountable for their actions let alone if they're about to become ninjas. She's 12, she's not 6. For all we know Sarada could be massively lying about her having a "horrible life" and Sakura's as great of a mom as she can be, we don't know.
> 
> Since all 3 of them are involved, all 3 need to be in front of the firing squad. Yeah, Sarada will likely be let free while the bullets rain on Sasuke and Sakura, still it doesn't mean she isn't up for investigation. The reason I say this is because we don't know how Sarada's life is. If we knew her like was really that bad I wouldn't be saying this but the moment she said her life is horrible?
> 
> Nah, I need to see the receipts for this one. I don't know what's going on with Sakura's parenting and I'm interested by what Sarada means when she says her life is horrible.



You act as if Sakura is abusing her

Sarada's life is terrible because she's currently having an identity crisis.
She's a female teenager. But more importantly she's an Uchiha. 

Forgive for being a little over dramatic.


----------



## Zensuki (May 27, 2015)

Teenagers are always over dramatic....not to mention Sarada has pent up frustration.


----------



## Azol (May 27, 2015)

"My life is a nightmare" could mean anything in a child's mind. Either: "I'm not at ease in my family for years now" or "I discovered so many things recently that I don't know what to think". Since many based their accusation of "drama queen" upon Sarada on this sentence, it's a fragile argumentation.

Sorry but a child being upset that there are lies surrounding his family story shouldn't be blamed as much as the parents supposed to be responsible for them.

I'm convinced many problems could have been avoided and some childhoods much more happier if in that world, they simply told chiLDREN THE TRUTH. FGS.


----------



## Corvida (May 27, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> @neg: aaah bitching over your circlejerk is easier than facing me here, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This





Zef said:


> You act as if Sakura is abusing her
> 
> Sarada's life is terrible because she's currently having an identity crisis.
> She's a female teenager. But more importantly she's an Uchiha.
> ...





And this.

She sharinganed merely with dad longing.-after missing a father figure all her life and feelig  no one is telling what?s happening

She has been held at sword point and tried to got prisoner by dreamed dad

Welll excuuuusee her, princess.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 27, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> Sakura is a great mother but obviously Sasuke's absence took a toll on her, did you read the first chapter? Why wouldn't sarada question her life when even her mother can't answer a single question?
> 
> You do realize she's living during peace time so her situation is merely comparable to main series characters, right?
> Before everything a child is their parents' responsibility because the way they raise them makes them into the person they are. This was extremes in main series because parents were dead.
> ...



This is exactly my point, your first sentence. You say Sakura is a great mother, we don't know. We don't know how good of a mother Sakura is, we don't know how great of a daughter Sarada is. Considering we don't know I'm keeping everything at bay and not making any concrete responses hence why I say Sarada could be under fire in this case too. The fact she's about to become a Genin is the main reason. She's not 5, she's about to become a Genin which is a major part of a child's growth in this series. Becoming a Genin is the pathway to evolving into an adult. That's when the parents stop holding their kid's hands and let them find their way as the previous generation did. 

They're old enough to be training to become ninja and given this series, that's enough for them to be accountable by their own actions. If Sarada were lying, hypothetically say she was lying about having a horrible nightmare of a life, would you say "well it's Sakura's fault she's lying" or would you say "well she's 12, she knows the difference between good and bad and she knows not to lie" because that's what this boils down to. I know the time they live in, I know how old they are but what I also know is that if they're still children and can't take accountability for their own actions then they shouldn't be ninjas. That's why they become Genin. Like stated in chapter 1, having a Konoha headband is a symbol of the kid's coming of age. Since they're about to take the Genin test, having them not be accountable for their actions goes against being Genin. It would be a different story if they were younger but in this series nope, that's not what it's about. 

Finally as for the "blaming" thing here, you can make your comment, you don't have to blame her for what she's doing. 

But what you're not getting is that I'm not "blaming" Sarada either. In each post I said I'm keeping it open for debate without making concrete assumptions. That's why this whole thing is a talking point. The same applies for Sasuke and Sakura although with them they're likely at fault. The whole thing revolves around the fact that we don't know. Anyone making concrete assumptions when we don't know what's going on really don't have the full details.


----------



## N120 (May 27, 2015)

I've written about this before, Sarada feels isolated just as Naruto did in part one. She sees how others interact with their fathers and that adds to her depressive state. What makes it worse is that she knows nothing about him, and the closest source of information she has is Sakura who never communicates anything to her. So she is kept in the dark at home, and endures the jealousy and envy she feels when others around her interact with their fathers.

Sarada isn't to blame, she can only act on what she knows and clearly she knows nothing.

That's not to say an adult should pander to every demands of a kid, no, kids have their place, but there has to be some level interaction that helps them learn, understand and grow. On their own level.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 27, 2015)

> We don't know how good of a mother Sakura is



She raised Sarada all on her own, that speaks volumes to me. 

Kishi is going to excuse everyone involved and you know this but Sarada will never be the at fault. Nothing that's going on is her fault.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 27, 2015)

Sasuke was going to Human/Hell Realm Sarada, wasn't he?


----------



## Marsala (May 27, 2015)

Sarada is completely entitled to act as she has been doing. "My life is a nightmare!" may be a bit drama-queenish, but her life really has been falling to pieces since chapter 1. It's not fair to compare her childhood with the insanely broken ones of, say, Sasuke or Gaara, or to expect her to act like an adult just because she is almost a Genin.

Sarada still comes out ahead in the maturity sweepstakes of most of her contemporaries. Chouchou and Bolt are both spoiled brats. Mitsuki might be more mature, but he also might be an alien spy.


----------



## shade0180 (May 27, 2015)

@n120 just to add to your point.

There's also about Sakura's delusion about sauce and their life that could have made sarada uneasy about her life with Sakura.



which was shown in chapter 1...


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 27, 2015)

First the "Naruto lacks RSM" crowd were kicked in the teeth last week. Now the "Sasuke doesn't know he has a daughter" were also kicked in the teeth.


----------



## LazyWaka (May 27, 2015)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Sasuke was going to Human/Hell Realm Sarada, wasn't he?



Oh shit, I didn't think of that. Human realm to instantly gain the knowledge of the enemy while simultaneously killing them.


----------



## Zef (May 27, 2015)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Sasuke was going to Human/Hell Realm Sarada, wasn't he?



Oh shit


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 27, 2015)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> First the "Naruto lacks RSM" crowd were kicked in the teeth last week. Now the "Sasuke doesn't know he has a daughter" were also kicked in the teeth.



I think that both Naruto and Sasuke might have lost the power ups that Hagaramo gaved them.

Naruto new chakra mode lacked the hair of hagaromo ( the horn like hair that was a reference to hagaromo horns ) , the necklace of 6 tomoe magatama who was a symbol in all of his chakra forms.... and that is a important fact.

Im thinking Sasuke only has EMS right now with full PS and all that stuff and Naruto has BSM.
I doubt Kishi would nerf just one of them and not both.

And this makes sense cuz if both of them are that OP, no fucking villain could be a threat for them....


----------



## Zef (May 27, 2015)

Sasuke still has Rinnegan. 

He doesn't have that hairstyle because he's trying to look like Madara.


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 27, 2015)

Her own father just nearly killed her and people expected Sarada not to call her whole situation "fucked up"/"nightmare"?


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 27, 2015)

Zef said:


> Sasuke still has Rinnegan.
> 
> He doesn't have that hairstyle because he's trying to look like Madara.



We have no proof that he still has the rinnegan.

I was talking about Naruto's hairstyle while in chakra form ( the horn like that was reference to hagaromo horns ) 
The 6 tomoe magatama necklace is also missing... and that thing was on all his chakra forms.

This might be a conclusion that both indra and ashura chakra is gone thus both of them lost hagaromo power up.


----------



## Klue (May 27, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> We have no proof that he still has the rinnegan.



I think your logic is backwards. Regardless, Evil confirmed it already.


----------



## Zef (May 27, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> We have no proof that he still has the rinnegan.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 27, 2015)

its a fucked up looking eye; i'd keep that shit covered up too...


besides, it would probably scare the shit outta anyone who knows anything about the last ninja war.


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 27, 2015)

Zef said:


>



That is the last, not the current gaiden.



Klue said:


> I think your logic is backwards. Regardless, Evil confirmed it already.



I think it makes sense. Where did Evil confirmed that ?
Is it still a 6 tomoe rinnegan or just a simple rinnegan ?


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 27, 2015)

Yawn. Ootsutsuki again?

Looks like this series has turned from shitty to shit of a level not even worth reading.


----------



## Louis-954 (May 27, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> *That is the last,* not the current gaiden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would he lose it for no reason? -_-


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 27, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> I think that both Naruto and Sasuke might have lost the power ups that Hagaramo gaved them.



Hagoromo didn't give them the powers; Kabuto and Obito's actions resulted in their powers. Hagoromo gave them the Yin-Yang seals, which might have contributed to the development of their powers. However going by the final fight, they obviously retained whatever influence those temporary seals had on their powers.



> Naruto new chakra mode lacked the hair of hagaromo, the necklace who was a symbol in all of his chakra forms.... and that is a important fact.



He also lacked it when he kicked the Gedou Dama away from Madara, saved Gai and hit Juubidara with Rasenshuriken. All that tell us, combined with last week, is that the Rikudou Senjutsu can be applied onto different levels. From a Base/KN0 state, to a BM state all the way to the proper Rikudou Senjutsu state. 

Naruto's hair is literally not long enough to have that hair style. BM even had hair style and last week, Naruto didn't have it.

That's an important fact. Sorry, but the fact we saw the RSM eyes without the Sage pigmentation was pretty definitive that Naruto still has the power. Likewise Sasuke still has the Rinnegan. 



> Im thinking Sasuke only has EMS right now with full PS and all that stuff and Naruto has BSM



We've not seen his other eye. Prior last week, a lot were convinced that the Rikudou Senjutsu was gone. We saw it applied on a level between what Naruto used to chop the Shinju and what Naruto used to spawn Gedou Dama.

Going by the Last, the Rinnegan idea is just false. Going by Evil, the Sasuke still has the Rinnegan; the Rinnegan is the reason that Sasuke has this long ass mission.



> And this makes sense cuz if both of them are that OP, no fucking villain could be a threat for them....



No-one since Shinjudara and Kayuga have been a threat to Naruto or Sasuke. Toneri didn't require anything more than KSMv1. Shin wasn't threatening for either Naruto or Sasuke for them to go full Rinnegan or full Rikudou Senjutsu.

As far as we know, so long as Naruto is the meeting place for the Bijuu (signified by the RSM eyes) and Sasuke still has the Rinnegan... They lost nothing. They just have no foes which require them to go all out. That's like Hashirama using his base to stomp everyone because no-one makes him need SM... doesn't mean he lacks it.

Though going by Evil's spoilers, there _might_ be a villain who may make these two guys go all out. 
If the army theory thing materialises as someone stronger than her was pulling the strings.


----------



## Zef (May 27, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> That is the last, not the current gaiden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So what you're saying is Sasuke had Rinnegan two years after 699 (The Last) but for some reason lost it between The Last, and the Gaiden?


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 27, 2015)

Zef said:


> So what you're saying is Sasuke had Rinnegan two years after 699 (The Last) but for some reason lost it between The Last, and the Gaiden?





Louis-954 said:


> Why would he lose it for no reason? -_-



No but Kishi can retcon shit. Its just theory seeing that naruto is missing the symbols that linked him to hagaromo.

And having 2 gods makes all villains look stupid. I mean nerfing them would not be a bad ideea.



Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Hagoromo didn't give them the powers; Kabuto and Obito's actions resulted in their powers. Hagoromo gave them the Yin-Yang seals, which might have contributed to the development of their powers. However going by the final fight, they obviously retained whatever influence those temporary seals had on their powers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I doubt Kabuto simple senju dna could give sasuke a 6 tomoe rinngan... so i think both of them got a power up from hagaromo and kabuto just helped sasuke live and obito saved naruto life, or thyd both make the requirments for the sage to power them up.

Can you give links to that bold part ?

If a villain that is kaguya level comes out that would  make sense in what you say...


----------



## ShadowReij (May 27, 2015)

Marsala said:


> Sarada is completely entitled to act as she has been doing. "My life is a nightmare!" may be a bit drama-queenish, but her life really has been falling to pieces since chapter 1. It's not fair to compare her childhood with the insanely broken ones of, say, Sasuke or Gaara, or to expect her to act like an adult just because she is almost a Genin.
> 
> Sarada still comes out ahead in the maturity sweepstakes of most of her contemporaries. Chouchou and Bolt are both spoiled brats. Mitsuki might be more mature, but he also might be an alien spy.



She's falling apart.....over glasses. No, Mitsuki has it right.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 27, 2015)

Marsala said:


> Sarada is completely entitled to act as she has been doing. "My life is a nightmare!" may be a bit drama-queenish, but her life really has been falling to pieces since chapter 1. It's not fair to compare her childhood with the insanely broken ones of, say, Sasuke or Gaara, or to expect her to act like an adult just because she is almost a Genin.
> 
> Sarada still comes out ahead in the maturity sweepstakes of most of her contemporaries. Chouchou and Bolt are both spoiled brats. Mitsuki might be more mature, but he also might be an alien spy.



No, she's being pathetic.

She has no right to treat Sakura as shittily as she's treating her. 

That and meeting your dad for the first time ever only to immediately just ask him if your mom is really your mom is ridiculous. 

She's pissed at her father for not being there and she's taking it out on the woman who raised her instead of him. That's all there is to it.


----------



## Platypus (May 27, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> She's falling apart.....over glasses. No, Mitsuki has it right.


After Papasuke almost put his sword through her skull 

I literally can't believe people are now saying she's the one being a shitty person.


----------



## Rossmile (May 27, 2015)

Her situation is, indeed, fucked up now. 

About the whole "Sakura is a bad mother,etc" thing, I think is a bit rushed to judge her role just by Sarada's words. 
We all know how teenagers are, some even don't give a shit about the effort their parents do for them, if they don't have what they want. 

The only thing that is argueable by now is why Sakura hasn't response at Sarada's question, but gotta wait to see how the plot develops...


----------



## santanico (May 27, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> Her own father just nearly killed her and people expected Sarada not to call her whole situation "fucked up"/"nightmare"?



 poor kid


----------



## Bellville (May 27, 2015)

PikaCheeka said:


> No, she's being pathetic.
> 
> She has no right to treat Sakura as shittily as she's treating her.
> 
> ...


It started out with a harmless question and got worse as Salad picked up on the bogus things Sakura was saying.

Sakura admits he was around so little she can't even remember if the guy wore glasses. Sakura has all this weak faith in Sasuke with nothing to show for it. The kid is right to think it's bizarre and it's not bad for her to say so or to get angry when her mother starts dodging simple questions instead of just answering them. Yes, she is upset about her father, but Sakura looks absolutely foolish too.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (May 27, 2015)

boss sasuke,


----------



## heartsutra (May 27, 2015)

I'm looking forward to this chapter.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 27, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> She raised Sarada all on her own, that speaks volumes to me.
> 
> Kishi is going to excuse everyone involved and you know this but Sarada will never be the at fault. Nothing that's going on is her fault.



Sakura couldn't even answer her daughter's question resulting in her finding her father which resulted into Sarada saying her life is a horrible nightmare, that's just not a good look. Who knows how Sakura's parenting is, all I know is what's being presented in front of us and that's a broken home. 

What I'm saying is that she could be at fault for potentially lying knowing that she knows better. If her life isn't really a nightmare and she knows it's not and yet she's spouting out that to her father than yeah, she's 12 years old and she's about to be a Genin, I'm not holding her hand here. Lying is lying regardless. I'm not talking about if it's her fault that she's in her predicament, I'm talking about her potentially being at fault for potentially lying about the situation. Just because she's in pain doesn't mean she needs to be cuddled if she lies, maybe if Sakura's that bad of a mother I'd understand but we don't know. Nowhere did I say it's her fault for her dad being gone or her mom lying to her, I'm saying she herself can be at fault in lying to her dad if her life isn't really that bad. Even if she's a teenager, she's about to be a Genin which is a right of passage in this manga to adulthood. If she can't be accountable for potentially lying, she doesn't need to wear the headband. 

Which brings me back to my main point, we don't know if she's lying hence why all 3 could be at the fault in some way shape or form. The parents for putting her in that situation and her potentially lying to her dad which we have no idea about considering we don't know how she's living. We need more info. 

What I do know is that her parents need to do some explaining and if this girl's life is really that "horrible" then you can't defend that once the evidence is shown. We need to see.


----------



## Hexa (May 27, 2015)

Let's be honest: Sasuke was about to _choke_ Sarada.  Sasuke would definitely interrogate onion or onion bros.

Otherwise, Sarada's pretty justified in complaining.  Everyone's looking at her like she's crazy, but none of them know the backstory really as well as the readers.


----------



## Alkaid (May 27, 2015)

Why are people calling Sarada pathetic? 

She'd clearly been wondering about her father for awhile, and after finally getting her wish to meet him the first thing he does is try to kill her. I think, "My life is a nightmare," wasn't _too_ much of a stretch considering the situation.


----------



## Raiden (May 27, 2015)

Marsala said:


> Sarada is completely entitled to act as she has been doing. "My life is a nightmare!" may be a bit drama-queenish, but her life really has been falling to pieces since chapter 1. It's not fair to compare her childhood with the insanely broken ones of, say, Sasuke or Gaara, or to expect her to act like an adult just because she is almost a Genin.
> 
> Sarada still comes out ahead in the maturity sweepstakes of most of her contemporaries. Chouchou and Bolt are both spoiled brats. Mitsuki might be more mature, but he also might be an alien spy.



I agree that she's right. The irony here is that both Sasuke and Naruto were kept in the dark about their past and parents, and they just did the same thing to the kid. It might be cleaned up in the movie, so let's see what happens. I also hope the series moves past this family drama soon. I think what the'll have to do is let Sarada at least know some of the things that happened in the past..she's growing up and it's a ninja world.


----------



## izzyisozaki (May 27, 2015)

Some of the people here  clearly none of you know the feeling of never seeing your father and not knowing why.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 27, 2015)

If Sarada's life is really a horrible nightmare people need to put the blame on the parents and stop defending it. You can't defend Sarada's comments and then go on and say both the parents have a legit excuse. Somebody's at fault here. If people aren't willing to admit someone fucked up, they need to rethink things. 

There's a war going on inside the Uchiha house that no one is safe from. 

It don't matter if you're three feet or eight one.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 27, 2015)

Sasuke was going to choke Sarada? 



The Faceless Man said:


> No but Kishi can retcon shit. Its just theory seeing that naruto is missing the symbols that linked him to hagaromo.
> 
> And having 2 gods makes all villains look stupid. I mean nerfing them would not be a bad ideea.



The symbols didn't give them their powers. Going by Evil's spoilers, if there's someone greater than Kayuga, then the villains won't look stupid.



> I doubt Kabuto simple senju dna could give sasuke a 6 tomoe rinngan... so i think both of them got a power up from hagaromo and kabuto just helped sasuke live and obito saved naruto life, or thyd both make the requirments for the sage to power them up.



It worked for Madara; Indra + Asura's chakra = Hagoromo's chakra. Though natural energy may've had a part (considering how easy Madara manipulated it and he was close to nature/death... Sasuke had a Sage Kabuto pumping the DNA, so it was essentially Senjutsu Hashirama cells).
Naruto's powers were literally due to having all the Bijuu's chakra. 

Naruto had the RSM eyes last week and Evil confirmed we'd see/hear about Sasuke's Rinnegan this week. There's a mountain of evidence to imply that they've not lost any powers. 



> Can you give links to that bold part ?
> 
> If a villain that is kaguya level comes out that would  make sense in what you say...



choke
choke (note the chakra shroud)
Link removed

Naruto used a RSM version of this or this. I.E. there are RSM versions of previous forms. 

Lets assume Evil's spoilers imply a villain stronger than Kayuga. Lets assume Shin is part of many clones going by the many clones theory... this means this villain's version of Zetsu is stronger than the actual Zetsu we saw. 
Which may imply how powerful the villain himself could be.

In fact Evil implies that Shin's data could be like a crazed version of Danzo as far as Sharingan quantity goes. Also Sasuke's mission exists due to him having the Rinnegan. 

It is not a stretch to say Naruto and Sasuke's ultra powers wouldn't be used to combat the villains.


----------



## Punished Kiba (May 27, 2015)

Akamaru should be the uchiha girl's Adoptive Father.


----------



## mayumi (May 27, 2015)

Salad just wants to know who her Mom is even after Naruto told her last chapter. Sasuke or Sakura, why can't you just answer her question so we can get  back to some jutsu stuff instead of this forced drama.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 27, 2015)

no summary?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 27, 2015)

Sarada's reaction would've been funny if Sasuke was going to choke her and go Hell Realm.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 27, 2015)

The fact Sakura was hesitant to Sarada and the fact Sasuke's as he is, there's obviously something going on that we don't know about. If there's smoke there's fire. 

And I don't know about you all but if in the end we find out Sarada's really the biological daughter of Sasuke and Sakura and there's a reasonable explaination for everything, I'd feel gypped by this entire Gaiden. If you mean to tell me we've spent multiple chapters on something that could have been explained in a few pages rather than dealing with Sasuke and Naruto fucking up Kaguya stuff...nah, I won't accept it. Even if Kishi has screwed up in the past, he damn sure can give us something better than this.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 27, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> The fact Sakura was hesitant to Sarada and the fact Sasuke's as he is, there's obviously something going on that we don't know about. If there's smoke there's fire.
> 
> And I don't know about you all but if in the end we find out Sarada's really the biological daughter of Sasuke and Sakura and there's a reasonable explaination for everything, I'd feel gypped by this entire Gaiden. If you mean to tell me we've spent multiple chapters on something that could have been explained in a few pages rather than dealing with Sasuke and Naruto fucking up Kaguya stuff...nah, I won't accept it. Even if Kishi has screwed up in the past, he damn sure can give us something better than this.



as far as Kishi is concerned this shoujo  tier family drama bullshit is more important than explaining the motivations of the series' ultimate villain.


----------



## MS81 (May 27, 2015)

I hope we see a villain better than kaguya.


----------



## Hexa (May 27, 2015)

I'm not-yet-certain that Sasuke's crazy interdimensional(?) Kaguya adventures will play that big of a role.  I mean, dealing with the new Akatsuki can easily take up the rest of the Gaiden.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (May 27, 2015)

Wow i really hope this family stuff wasn't the highlight of the chapter 

Please at least let there be 6 pages of something else...


----------



## noakai (May 27, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> The fact Sakura was hesitant to Sarada and the fact Sasuke's as he is, there's obviously something going on that we don't know about. If there's smoke there's fire.
> 
> And I don't know about you all but if in the end we find out Sarada's really the biological daughter of Sasuke and Sakura and there's a reasonable explaination for everything, I'd feel gypped by this entire Gaiden. If you mean to tell me we've spent multiple chapters on something that could have been explained in a few pages rather than dealing with Sasuke and Naruto fucking up Kaguya stuff...nah, I won't accept it. Even if Kishi has screwed up in the past, he damn sure can give us something better than this.



Plotlines that revolve around drama that wouldn't even exist if people actually talked to each other are always shit lmao. It's drama for the sake of drama (and usually padding a story out), and that's all. And I feel the same way about "I'm keeping this from [x character] to protect them" storylines too. I do think there's something going on under the surface here but whatever it is will probably be stupid and contrived. It's going to take a lot for me to not think Sasuke being gone for 10+ years is stupid as fuck and frankly I can't see Kishi pulling it off.


----------



## eyeknockout (May 27, 2015)

There's too many rumours I've heard of shin being itachi's son somehow, but that is not a good thing. The only way I could accept onion celebi as itachi's son is if he kills sakura as she tries to meet up with sasuke and salad.


----------



## Zef (May 27, 2015)

PikaCheeka said:


> *That and meeting your dad for the first time ever only to immediately just ask him if your mom is really your mom is ridiculous.*
> 
> She's pissed at her father for not being there and she's taking it out on the woman who raised her instead of him. That's all there is to it.



I agree with this portion of your post. While I think Sarada is entitled to feel the way she does, it's very telling how the rest of the cast either don't take her seriously or acts like she's over reacting.

That's being done on purpose. She's literally the only one stressing about her parentage. ChouChou is just being used to parody Sarada's situation.


----------



## ch1p (May 27, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> You can't defend Sarada's comments and then go on and say both the parents have a legit excuse.



The fault is the plot circunstances.

You want to pen the blame, pen the blame, how petty of you. Four very different people looked at Sarada with a  when she asked about how she was born and what her father is doing.

People are hiding things her for her a reason, not because they're terrible. Why didn't Sandaime tell Naruto about his parents or how they died, or about Kurama inside of him and that's why people hate him? Why didn't Sandaime tell Sasuke about his brother and he died? Oh yeah, to protect them until they ere old enough to endure know.

Is it a retarded plot? Yes. However, is it the standard Kishi plot about hide and seek? Yes. Is Kishi's point for you to blame these people instead of the circunstances? No. Get a hold of yourself.


----------



## Rai (May 27, 2015)

Next chapter it will be Akatsuki guy vs Sasuke and Naruto (unless he will fight shin and protect Sarada...)


----------



## Zef (May 27, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Next chapter it will be Akatsuki guy vs Sasuke and Naruto (unless he will fight shin and protect Sarada...)


----------



## ShadowReij (May 27, 2015)

Platypus said:


> After Papasuke almost put his sword through her skull
> 
> I literally can't believe people are now saying she's the one being a shitty person.


I said her thought process leading to believe that Sakura is not her mom over glasses is as ridiculous as the dumb fans that actually believed/believe it. Not that she is a shitty person. She has all reasons to be upset with Sasuke even though he probably has his reasons. But to call her life a living nightmare? Nah, sounds like a typical teenager. Her belief that Sakura is not her biological mother and that Sasuke stepped out is as ridiculous as Chouchou believing she is in no way related to her parents. The only difference one is seen in a slightly serious light even though right off the bat you have a character calling her out on being melodramatic and a foil character showing how ridiculous the notion is on the other end.


Bellville said:


> It started out with a harmless question and got worse as Salad picked up on the bogus things Sakura was saying.
> 
> Sakura admits he was around so little she can't even remember if the guy wore glasses. Sakura has all this weak faith in Sasuke with nothing to show for it. The kid is right to think it's bizarre and it's not bad for her to say so or to get angry when her mother starts dodging simple questions instead of just answering them. Yes, she is upset about her father, but Sakura looks absolutely foolish too.


It's not her place to open the can of worms that is Sasuke and his past. And all of us can agree, that is a nasty bridge he'll be forced to cross. Granted, I agree that was a horrible lie Sakura tried pulling. Should've just said no. And that she is first to need them. However, then we'd have no plot. 


Hexa said:


> Let's be honest: Sasuke was about to _choke_ Sarada.  Sasuke would definitely interrogate onion or onion bros.
> 
> Otherwise, Sarada's pretty justified in complaining.  Everyone's looking at her like she's crazy, but none of them know the backstory really as well as the readers.


Well the reason her mother keeps silent on her father is because of her father's backstory obviously. 


Kyuubi Naruto said:


> If Sarada's life is really a horrible nightmare people need to put the blame on the parents and stop defending it. You can't defend Sarada's comments and then go on and say both the parents have a legit excuse. Somebody's at fault here. If people aren't willing to admit someone fucked up, they need to rethink things.
> 
> There's a war going on inside the Uchiha house that no one is safe from.
> 
> It don't matter if you're three feet or eight one.


There's not going to be any war, and her life clearly isn't horrible or do you believe every teenager that says that? She's just confused. Understandable. But considering we know the reason for her confusion, ie her father's past being kept hidden as well as something obviously happened after her birth. It's pretty simple to see why her parents are keeping quiet. Shit the villain already knows her so you know there is a conflict surrounding the girl.


mayumi said:


> Salad just wants to know who her Mom is even after Naruto told her last chapter. Sasuke or Sakura, why can't you just answer her question so we can get  back to some jutsu stuff instead of this forced drama.


Seems like Shizune answered her question already. She just didn't believe her. Headstrong like her father. However no one wants to explain who Karin is as doing so means you have to reveal everything on Sasuke. And no one is touching that shit pile with a ten foot pole except him. Not even his wife.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (May 27, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Next chapter it will be Akatsuki guy vs Sasuke and Naruto (unless he will fight shin and protect Sarada...)



Are you serious? Oh...oh this is glorious *actual * battle i am so exciting right now . Some action after all this drama nonsense is something i welcome with open arms.


----------



## Zef (May 27, 2015)

Rai, is that spoiler legit?

Sasuke fights Hood, and potentially shows cool feats.

Or him saving his daughter, and them having a moment. :33

I don't know which I want.


----------



## Milady (May 27, 2015)

About time for action.


----------



## vered (May 27, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Next chapter it will be Akatsuki guy vs Sasuke and Naruto (unless he will fight shin and protect Sarada...)



It's not a prediction is it?
That means the gaiden is coming to a close.


----------



## Sora (May 27, 2015)

finally a fight
hopefully kishi doesn't disappoint



















he probably will


----------



## ch1p (May 27, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> She has all reasons to be upset with Sasuke even though he probably has his reasons. But to call her life a living nightmare? Nah, sounds like a typical teenager.



Excuse Me Sir, Do You Have a Moment to Talk About Myspace Tumblr?



> Her belief that Sakura is not her biological mother and that Sasuke stepped out is as ridiculous as Chouchou believing she is in no way related to her parents. The only difference one is seen in a slightly serious light even though right off the bat you have a character calling her out on being melodramatic and a foil character showing how ridiculous the notion is on the other end.



At this point, anyone thinking differently is like either delusional, stupid, or a troll.


----------



## StickaStick (May 27, 2015)

Zef said:


> Rai, is that spoiler legit?
> 
> Sasuke fights Hood, and potentially shows cool feats.
> 
> ...


----------



## Milady (May 27, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Naruto is the one who protect Sarada in this chapter against the Akatsuki guy.
> 
> Then Sasuke step in and end of the chapter
> 
> ...



But shin appears too?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 27, 2015)

ch1p said:


> The fault is the plot circunstances.
> 
> You want to pen the blame, pen the blame, *how petty of you*. Four very different people looked at Sarada with a  when she asked about how she was born and what her father is doing.
> 
> ...



First of all, this entire thread is full of everyone penning the blame on characters. This entire forum is full of people penning the blame on characters for situations, comments and plot-driven drama. Just because it's the Gaiden and it's a "new day" doesn't mean things change on NF. You of all people should know that. Next, I mentioned penning the blame considering people were attempting to put the blame on others considering it goes for what they love but once that turns around what will they do? Well obviously they'll make an excuse to not put the blame on others. With that said, if people are willing to put the blame on someone then when it doesn't go their way they need to stick by those same rules. 

Terrible? Can you actually find a post from me in this thread that I actually say any of the "Uchihas" are truly terrible people? I didn't even say any of them are terrible nor do I think they're bad people, in every post I've mentioned I've said we need to see how this plays out and until then I'm undecided. With that said, just because a parent makes a bad mistake in regards to a child's future in this manga, as we've seen numerous times, doesn't mean they're bad people. It's a staple of this manga. People make mistake both child and adult and it'll continue to be that way. 

Finally, I personally am ok with however this Uchiha plot goes because honestly I don't think Kishi has enough writing skill to make sure Sasuke, Sakura and Sarada will all be fine with whatever excuse he comes up with from a writing perspective. I don't trust Kishi to fill any plot holes, I expect him to screw up. 

He's just going to give us a bad excuse like always. It's what he does. When it happens some character/s will end up either looking stupid or will look bad because of Kishi's writing. 

He just doesn't change. We know what he's going to do. 





ShadowReij said:


> There's not going to be any war, and her life clearly isn't horrible or do you believe every teenager that says that? She's just confused. Understandable. But considering we know the reason for her confusion, ie her father's past being kept hidden as well as something obviously happened after her birth. It's pretty simple to see why her parents are keeping quiet. Shit the villain already knows her so you know there is a conflict surrounding the girl.



I was paraphrasing some lyrics. There's not going to be any war, it was a metaphor for the Uchiha household being a mess considering Sarada doesn't know a thing. You took it literally.


----------



## Majin Lu (May 27, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Naruto is the one who protect Sarada in this chapter against the Akatsuki guy.
> 
> Then Sasuke step in and end of the chapter
> 
> ...


Danzou 2.0.


----------



## vered (May 27, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Naruto is the one who protect Sarada in this chapter against the Akatsuki guy.
> 
> Then Sasuke step in and end of the chapter
> 
> ...



So a filler danzou?
So it does confirms to us  that that the gaiden is about to end.


----------



## Lovely (May 27, 2015)

That's not going to look pleasant.


----------



## Six (May 27, 2015)

I can't be the only one who wants this series to be extended  whether through manga or anime.

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Get ready for some major Itachi hype


----------



## Lovely (May 27, 2015)

vered said:


> So a filler danzou?
> So it does confirms to us  that that the gaiden is about to end.



I doubt it. Orochimaru still has to appear, and then there's Sakura. This won't be the final battle between the new villain and Sasuke and Naruto.


----------



## Sora (May 27, 2015)

Law Trafalgar said:


> I can't be the only one who wants this series to be extended  whether through manga or anime.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



you're the only one
this gaiden needs to end
this series needs to end


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 27, 2015)

Watch this guy get smoked once Sasuke and/or Naruto start showing a little of what they can do.


----------



## Rai (May 27, 2015)

Milady1 said:


> But shin appears too?



Yes.

I don't know if he's going to fight.

The Akatsuki guy seems confident to able to fight against Naruto and Sasuke.


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 27, 2015)

if hooded guy is literally Danzou 2.0, then the chances of Oro being behind this have sky rocketed


----------



## ShadowReij (May 27, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Naruto is the one who protect Sarada in this chapter against the Akatsuki guy.
> 
> Then Sasuke step in and end of the chapter
> 
> ...


Oh for fucks sake didn't Danzou die already? Also Sarada is going to wide up seeing a much darker side of father at this point. Yay? 


Kyuubi Naruto said:


> .
> 
> I was paraphrasing some lyrics. There's not going to be any war, it was a metaphor for the Uchiha household being a mess considering Sarada doesn't know a thing. You took it literally.



And I'm supposed to know that how?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 27, 2015)

Law Trafalgar said:


> I can't be the only one who wants this series to be extended  whether through manga or anime.


I'm good with anything as long as Chocho gets some screen time.


----------



## Six (May 27, 2015)

Sora said:


> you're the only one
> this gaiden needs to end
> this series needs to end



How so? This is  perfect chance to have the ninja series we wanted back in part 1 and up to the itchy vs sasuke fight in part.
Keep Naruto and Sasuke's dbz nonsense to a minimum and focus on guys like Konahamaru and the soon to be genin


----------



## vered (May 27, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Yes.
> 
> I don't know if he's going to fight.
> 
> The Akatsuki guy seems confident to able to fight against Naruto and Sasuke.



He probably has different power for every MS that he has.


----------



## Six (May 27, 2015)

Vaatu said:


> I'm good with anything as long as Chocho gets some screen time.



Please tell me you're joking.....


----------



## Sora (May 27, 2015)

Law Trafalgar said:


> Please tell me you're joking.....



no alot of people like chocho
i liked her at first now she's just.....meh......


----------



## Zef (May 27, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Naruto is the one who protect Sarada in this chapter against the Akatsuki guy.
> 
> Then Sasuke step in and end of the chapter



How is Sasuke merely stepping in cliffhanger material?


Evil's post of Alucard makes sense now.


----------



## vered (May 27, 2015)

ℜai said:


> All his MS have the same pattern (same as Shin's)
> 
> 
> He seems to have the same ability as Shin.



hmm....
So basically Obito 2.o with possibly izanagi.


----------



## Romanticide (May 27, 2015)

All of this could have been avoided by talking to each other like rational people. This Gaiden is almost as painful as 700 alone.


----------



## Six (May 27, 2015)

Sora said:


> no alot of people like chocho
> i liked her at first now she's just.....meh......



I mean she was alright at first, but now she is just getting stupidly annoying. If she honestly is serious about fingering her real parents then she is an idiot.  Maybe kill her off and have Sarada awaken her mangekyo.

*Spoiler*: __ 



 A guy can dream can't he  ?


----------



## Indra (May 27, 2015)

LMAO!!!!!!!!!

Naruto protects Sarada and not Sasuke? So done with this manga :

GG Kishimoto, now more troll bait.


----------



## Six (May 27, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> All of this could have been avoided by talking to each other like rational people. This Gaiden is almost as painful as 700 alone.



What was wrong with 700?


----------



## Terra Branford (May 27, 2015)

I love Chocho but man is that "he must be my father!" getting annoying. Way overused.



lndra said:


> LMAO!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Naruto protects Sarada and not Sasuke? So done with this manga :
> 
> GG Kishimoto, now more troll bait.



How is this surprising? Sasuke has shown to put serious enemies and missions ahead of friends and family multiple times.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 27, 2015)

ℜai said:


> His full face will be revealed
> 
> I think a lot of people are going to be disappointed...



No! It isn't Shisui, huh?

Disappointed already.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 27, 2015)

ℜai said:


> His full face will be revealed
> *
> I think a lot of people are going to be disappointed...*



Good. 

Let's dead that theory.


----------



## Majin Lu (May 27, 2015)

ℜai said:


> His full face will be revealed
> 
> I think a lot of people are going to be disappointed...


Rai, put your drawing skills to use and show us his face, please.


----------



## N120 (May 27, 2015)

I think chocoho knows and is taking the piss for  s


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 27, 2015)

Law Trafalgar said:


> Please tell me you're joking.....





Law Trafalgar said:


> now she is just getting stupidly annoying. Maybe kill her off and have Sarada awaken her mangekyo.





Romanticide said:


> All of this could have been avoided by talking to each other like rational people.


I have been wondering if Naruto couldn't have somehow used his shared chakra as a communication network.


----------



## vered (May 27, 2015)

ℜai said:


> His full face will be revealed
> 
> I think a lot of people are going to be disappointed...



What's happened with Naruto and Sasuke conversation what exactly did they talk about?
Kaguya and her origins ?were there any other stuff?


----------



## overlordofnobodies (May 27, 2015)

/\ So i take that as he is some one new and he look boring.


----------



## StickaStick (May 27, 2015)

ℜai said:


> His full face will be revealed
> 
> *I think a lot of people are going to be disappointed...*



Don't think it can be Shisui then. His reveal may have been "meh" but I didn't get the sense that ppl would have been disappointed with it.

Probably some jabroni no one cares about then.


----------



## Lovely (May 27, 2015)

Kabuto? Or some random fodder.


----------



## U7UMAKI (May 27, 2015)

lndra said:


> LMAO!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Naruto protects Sarada and not Sasuke? So done with this manga :
> 
> GG Kishimoto, now more troll bait.



Don't think that's troll worthy compared to the other sh*t kishi has done, Naruto maybe was just closer to Sarada when the hooded guy decided to attack



ℜai said:


> His full face will be revealed
> 
> I think a lot of people are going to be disappointed...



Him being Shisui will only disappoint me, i hope its not him, he was the only Uchiha i actually liked


----------



## ShadowReij (May 27, 2015)

vered said:


> He probably has different power for every MS that he has.


Susanoo, susanoo everywhere. 


Law Trafalgar said:


> I mean she was alright at first, but now she is just getting stupidly annoying. If she honestly is serious about fingering her real parents then she is an idiot.  Maybe kill her off and have Sarada awaken her mangekyo.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Not that kind of dream buster.


----------



## ch1p (May 27, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> First of all, this entire thread is full of everyone penning the blame on characters. This entire forum is full of people penning the blame on characters for situations, comments and plot-driven drama. Just because it's the Gaiden and it's a "new day" doesn't mean things change on NF. You of all people should know that.



Yes, I know that, and that is why I'm showing my eloquent disdain. The fact that I know this place is filled with stupid people who see things black & white in a manga that is supposed to have (half assed at points, but there nevertheless) shades of grey, is the most ridiculous thing I've ever seen.

Sarada has the photograph which is dumb, she has the adults hiding things from her as well. She has reason to be upset. Furthermore she's twelve and her father just mistook her for an enemy. She has reasons to be dramatic.

On the other hand, you know, she's _twelve_. She's saying her life is 'a nightmare' while ChoCho is being used as a foil to show how ridiculous her claims are and Mitsuki is taking potshots at her grievances in chapter 2. And she thought it was a great idea to get out of the village when she's not even a genin, knowing the world they live in.

The adults have been hiding things from her, just like all the previous generations have hid things from the kids, because that's what they do. They're ninjas, they endure and they protect, and they all the children to be children until they're genin and they're magically not children anymore. All that crap.

Naruto is the Fourth Hokage's kid? Keep it a secret even though people in *Cloud* know about it. Itachi killed his clan to preserve peace? Hide it from Sasuke, its better if he stews in hatred all his life. Do you see anyone blaming these people, within the story? You do not.

They're hiding things, and this is the result, Sarada is doing stupid but understandable things much like Sasuke being an idiot from 8-17, let them feel a bit of my hatred and he had every reason to be angry yet he tried to torch the leaf and kill his friends at the same time, was the result.

The fact that there are people here bashing Sarada, or any of the adults over this is quite frankly, retarded. I'm saying both groups here. Not one, or the other. Both groups.



ℜai said:


> His full face will be revealed
> 
> I think a lot of people are going to be disappointed...



Random fodder confirmed.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 27, 2015)

If it is someone new I will hate it because we won't get to see his villaininess portrayed very good  in a short series. Here's hoping it is someone we have seen before and not some nobody.


----------



## T3S8 (May 27, 2015)

The reveal will be danzou.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (May 27, 2015)

ℜai said:


> All his MS have the same pattern (same as Shin's)
> 
> 
> They have the same ability.



Wonder why he would have the same eyes all having the same ability 

He should've had a variety if he's thinking of taking sasuke and naruto at the same time.


----------



## Abanikochan (May 27, 2015)

ℜai said:


> His full face will be revealed
> 
> I think a lot of people are going to be disappointed...



Is it some random dude we don't even know?


----------



## Six (May 27, 2015)

I am willing to bet my three med school acceptance letters that it is Shisui. If it isn't I'll contact the three schools I got into and not attend and just do something with this crappy Bio degree I'm getting in December. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ShadowReij (May 27, 2015)

ℜai said:


> His full face will be revealed
> 
> I think a lot of people are going to be disappointed...



Good. It's not Shisu. I don't need another Obito.


----------



## ch1p (May 27, 2015)

If it's Shisui, only Itachi will ne left in the list of Uchihas who never went wrong.

People wanted it to be Shisui or Orochimaru, so if people are gonna be disappointed, its neither of them. It's either going to be a bland choice (Evil would have spoiled if it was a stupid choice) or its going to be a nobody.

Most likely a nobody.

Or White Zetsu.


----------



## Zef (May 27, 2015)

It's Karin. 

*crosses fingers*


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 27, 2015)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Wonder why he would have the same eyes all having the same ability


One eye, or set, cloned over and over again.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 27, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> Good. It's not Shisu. I don't need another Obito.



It could have been Shisui without being another Obito. Someone could have used Shisui's body or warped his mind (not that "warp" Madara did to Obito, that was retarded).

Bringing someone old up as the villain is better than bringing someone new up in a short series. If this guy is a new character I don't see how we can get any flesh from his character. It will just be annoying they are facing this nobody that manages to make Naruto and Sasuke actually seriously fight.


----------



## Dolohov27 (May 27, 2015)

So Naruto and Sasuke are about to get their asses handed to them ?  So much for being the two strongest in the world


----------



## Bellville (May 27, 2015)

People were going to be HAPPY it was Shisui? Salad and Shisui are like the only good Uchiha left



Law Trafalgar said:


> I am willing to bet my three med school acceptance letters that it is Shisui. If it isn't I'll contact the three schools I got into and not attend and just do something with this crappy Bio degree I'm getting in December.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Is this what humble bragging is or


----------



## sasukeheaven (May 27, 2015)

It has to be either Karin or Kabuto


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 27, 2015)

this hood guy thinks he can fight two demi gods by himself? 

Did he not find out during these years how strong they got?

Rai anything about Kaguya's army?


----------



## Raypazza (May 27, 2015)

Danzo 2.0 interesting


----------



## ch1p (May 27, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> Bringing someone old up as the villain is better than bringing someone new up in a short series. If this guy is a new character I don't see how we can get any flesh from his character. It will just be annoying they are facing this nobody that manages to make Naruto and Sasuke actually seriously fight.


----------



## BlinkST (May 27, 2015)

The Mangekyo rides again.:ignoramus


----------



## ch1p (May 27, 2015)

Why does he need so many MS for. If they were different, we could guess it was for different powers, but they're all the same.

Izanagi / Izanami troll again would do with normal Sharingans. Just so he could warp in and out?


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 27, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Why does he need so many MS for.



he needs all the advantages he can get

One Rinnesharingan>dozens of MS


----------



## C-Moon (May 27, 2015)

BlinkST said:


> The Mangekyo rides again.:ignoramus



A few of them of them might even be riding in the new guys' ass given how many he's got.


----------



## Zef (May 27, 2015)

No matter who Sasuke goes after next chapter they're getting negged.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 27, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Why does he need so many MS for.


If two _Kamui_ is faster than one, imagine how fast fifty will be.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 27, 2015)

Hmm?  She's not an old villain, she was a last minute decision. Would have preferred a Orochimaru sudden power up as final villain. Hopefully that still happens in Gaiden...


----------



## Six (May 27, 2015)

Bellville said:


> People were going to be HAPPY it was Shisui? Salad and Shisui are like the only good Uchiha left
> 
> 
> Is this what humble bragging is or



I am that confident it's Shisui


----------



## BlinkST (May 27, 2015)

Vaatu said:


> If two _Kamui_ is faster than one, imagine how fast fifty will be.



Long as the Rinnegan gets fucked again, I'm good.

Never send a Rinnegan to do a Sharingan's job.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 27, 2015)

The fact Naruto and Sasuke are about to fight someone who's gained who knows how much power on the sidelines is baffling to me. The Narutoverse needs to find a way to stop these kinds of opponents from gaining strength. I don't care if they have to search every country thoroughly, they need to be sure these types of situations don't come forth.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 27, 2015)

BlinkST still so deluded that sharingan is stronger than rinnegan


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 27, 2015)

well Shin's MS and Juubimon's MS have the same pattern yet they have different abilities

so Akatsuki guy's MS having different abilities despite having the same pattern isn't that far fetched


----------



## ShadowReij (May 27, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> It could have been Shisui without being another Obito. Someone could have used Shisui's body or warped his mind (not that "warp" Madara did to Obito, that was retarded).
> 
> Bringing someone old up as the villain is better than bringing someone new up in a short series. If this guy is a new character I don't see how we can get any flesh from his character. It will just be annoying they are facing this nobody that manages to make Naruto and Sasuke actually seriously fight.


Nooooooooooo!


Gilgamesh said:


> this hood guy thinks he can fight two demi gods by himself?
> 
> Did he not find out during these years how strong they got?
> 
> Rai anything about Kaguya's army?


I hope he at least brought lube, 9 tails and 3 swords are about to be jammed so far up his ass. 


BlinkST said:


> Long as the Rinnegan gets fucked again, I'm good.
> 
> Never send a Rinnegan to do a Sharingan's job.



I swear I could hear Klue charging into battle from afar.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 27, 2015)

It's has too be Shisui it makes zero sense for to be it anyone else or to be angry about Itachi's death.


----------



## Raypazza (May 27, 2015)

I would like to know if the eyes the akatsuki guys has all over the body have the same pattern of the ones shin and yhe juubimon has.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 27, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> The fact Naruto and Sasuke are about to fight someone who's gained who knows how much power on the sidelines is baffling to me. The Narutoverse needs to find a way to stop these kinds of opponents from gaining strength. I don't care if they have to search every country thoroughly, they need to be sure these types of situations don't come forth.



*slowly points to Sasuke always being away probably doing just that too*


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 27, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> *slowly points to Sasuke always being away probably doing just that too*



Yep, exactly. I actually shook my head at the the thought, I mean that's probably what Sasuke's been doing and yet this happens.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (May 27, 2015)

Vaatu said:


> One eye, or set, cloned over and over again.


After he got a pair the rest seems redundant unless...


Vaatu said:


> If two _Kamui_ is faster than one, imagine how fast fifty will be.




But seriously if they don't got different powers then it's kinda silly.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 27, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> Nooooooooooo!



So you would prefer a stale, flat character to someone we already know something about, over a potential "villain" truly being manipulated? Another Kaguya?

Well I certainly wouldn't!

It has to be an Oro + Shisui combo or otherwise it will most likely be really lame.




ℜai said:


> The Akatsuki guy is bald and his head is full of sharingan that can go to MS.
> 
> eww
> 
> I don't know if he's Shisui...



So there's hope yet!


----------



## ShadowReij (May 27, 2015)

ℜai said:


> The Akatsuki guy is bald and his head is full of sharingan that can go to MS.
> 
> eww
> 
> I don't know if he's Shisui...



And his grave just keeps getting deeper.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 27, 2015)

i still can't believe Sasuke never went back to collect those sharingans in Obito's hideout


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 27, 2015)

I hope we get too see the Kamui/Perfect Susanoo combination make it's return.


----------



## Milady (May 27, 2015)

ℜai said:


> The Akatsuki guy is bald and his head is full of sharingan that can go to MS.
> 
> eww
> 
> I don't know if he's Shisui...



Danzo's arm was gross enough. Now on the head?


----------



## Terra Branford (May 27, 2015)

all those eyes must take a lot of chakra



Gilgamesh said:


> i still can't believe Sasuke never went back to collect those sharingans in Obito's hideout



Apparently he had no idea where they were stashed. The one time he was there his eyes were blindfolded if memory serves me right.


----------



## Zef (May 27, 2015)

ℜai said:


> The Akatsuki guy is bald and his head is full of sharingan that can go to MS.
> 
> eww
> 
> I don't know if he's Shisui...



The hell? 

Naruto, and Sasuke need to kill these abominations.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 27, 2015)

It isn't Ibiki. Why would a good guy suddenly morph into a Sharingan wielding creep? Besides, Ibiki has scars on his face, New guy doesn't.




cheekbones, jaw and chin are completely different as well, even the nose...not even kishi would do something that stupid!


----------



## ShadowReij (May 27, 2015)

Gilgamesh said:


> i still can't believe Sasuke never went back to collect those sharingans in Obito's hideout





Terra Branford said:


> all those eyes must take a lot of chakra
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently he had no idea where they were stashed. The one time he was there his eyes were blindfolded if memory serves me right.



This............


----------



## BlinkST (May 27, 2015)

He probably has Sharingan on his dick. 

Imagine it: Amaterasu out your dick.


Or Kamui.


----------



## MS81 (May 27, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> I hope we get too see the Kamui/Perfect Susanoo combination make it's return.



Kakashi must learn sage mode before he can use perfect susanoo again.


----------



## Raypazza (May 27, 2015)

-so all the sharingans of the akatsuki guy have same pattern and same  ability.
- the sharingan of the akatsuki guy and shin have the same pattern but they doesn't uses the same ability


----------



## BlinkST (May 27, 2015)

Kamui >>>> Confirmed 

Rinnegan doesn't stand a chance


----------



## U7UMAKI (May 27, 2015)

Who even is this guy? 

And how could he handle that much sharingans without dying from chakra exhaustion? Danzo only survived because of hashi cells


----------



## BlinkST (May 27, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> Nooooooooooo!
> 
> I hope he at least brought lube, 9 tails and 3 swords are about to be jammed so far up his ass.
> 
> ...


How famous is this rivalry?


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 27, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> It isn't Ibiki. Why would a good guy suddenly morph into a Sharingan wielding creep?



a good guy going bad isn't actually out of possiblity

I mean Kaguya did attempt to turn everyone into her loyal soldiers through IT, right? So what if she somewhat succeeded with someone? Twisted his mind at least to some degree that is.


----------



## MarcAlmond (May 27, 2015)

@Rai

Did they mention his name?


----------



## Raypazza (May 27, 2015)

ℜai said:


> It's not him.



My life is a nightmare after this


----------



## Terra Branford (May 27, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> a good guy going bad isn't actually out of possiblity
> 
> I mean Kaguya did attempt to turn everyone into her loyal soldiers through IT, right? So what if she somewhat succeeded with someone? Twisted his mind at least to some degree that is.



But why would it be Ibiki? It would make no sense. Shisui would make far more sense, and being twisted either by Orochimaru or Kaguya would be far more interesting than a nobody having power that rivals demi gods or a stupid forgotten teacher somehow becoming the apple of Oro/Kaguya's eye.


----------



## Bellville (May 27, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> It isn't Ibiki. Why would a good guy suddenly morph into a Sharingan wielding creep? Besides, Ibiki has scars on his face, New guy doesn't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then again Kishi did forget Kakashi's face scar right off the bat so...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 27, 2015)

This guy's just a random bald bum with Sharingan embedded into his head with an Akatsuki cloak on pretending to be cool. 

I told you guys he'd be some random schmuck that doesn't deserve the time of day. He's a joke.


----------



## StickaStick (May 27, 2015)

BlinkST said:


> Kamui >>>> Confirmed
> 
> Rinnegan doesn't stand a chance



Kamui will always be GG, even when there's a Rinnegan around


----------



## Terra Branford (May 27, 2015)

Bellville said:


> Then again Kishi did forget Kakashi's face scar right off the bat so...



Yes, but nothing about this new character is similar to Ibiki at all so we can rule out mistakes. This is beyond forgetting a detail. He would have had to been on crack to draw this guy and think he looks like Ibiki.


----------



## Raypazza (May 27, 2015)

Guys were you serious about ibiki ? LoL


----------



## Abanikochan (May 27, 2015)

ℜai said:


> It's not him.



So was there a point to having him be this mysterious hooded figure if it's not even someone we know?


----------



## Terra Branford (May 27, 2015)

Raypazza said:


> Guys were you serious about ibiki ? LoL



I do not suspect Vaatu was serious but on the chance that the rest were serious, I responded.


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 27, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> But why would it be Ibiki? It would make no sense. Shisui would make far more sense, and being twisted either by Orochimaru or Kaguya would be far more interesting than a nobody having power that rivals demi gods or a stupid forgotten teacher somehow becoming the apple of Oro/Kaguya's eye.



I highly doubt it's Ibiki.

Doubt that it's Shisui as well.

So far Shin's and Akatsuki guy's role seem to be reintroducing Oro as the potential villain, so I doubt it's anyone important.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 27, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> I highly doubt it's Ibiki.
> 
> Doubt that it's Shisui as well.
> 
> So far Shin's and Akatsuki guy's role seem to be reintroducing Oro as the potential villain, so I doubt it's anyone important.



Well then we will have to agree to disagree. I suspect it is Shisui. 

Wait, was something released that gave Oro significance to the current plot beyond the movie description/Kishi's words?  How do you know their role is to reintroduce Oro as the villain?


----------



## MarcAlmond (May 27, 2015)

It must be someone that:
A) Was attached to Itachi (somehow)
B) Thinks highly of the Uchihas
I dont know which character that we know could fit the bill, so its probably someone new


----------



## Blu-ray (May 27, 2015)

Finally something I give enough of a shit to post about. 

Danzo with just 10 ordinary Sharingan got ten minutes of complete invincibility out of it. Let that sink in for a bit.

If this guy is covered head to toe with MS, then he most definitely can put up a fight. Even for an Uchiha, sustaining all those MS is shouldn't be possible though. Man must be seriously roided up on Hashi juice.


----------



## MS81 (May 27, 2015)

I guess shin dad is part senju or Uzamaki.


----------



## Bellville (May 27, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> Yes, but nothing about this new character is similar to Ibiki at all so we can rule out mistakes. This is beyond forgetting a detail. He would have had to been on crack to draw this guy and think he looks like Ibiki.



That's... that's the joke....


----------



## Terra Branford (May 27, 2015)

Vaatu said:


> Someone emulating Danzo, connected to Orochimaru, and has a penchant for mysterious hoods...
> [sp]Tattoo is Danzo's controlling seal
> [/sp]



Don't forget attached to Itachi somehow.



Bellville said:


> That's... that's the joke....



Well forgive me for not sensing your "joke" from a post that didn't really indicate it....


----------



## Six (May 27, 2015)

this is Obito all over again, the answer is right in front of our faces...


----------



## Majin Lu (May 27, 2015)

ℜai said:


> The Akatsuki guy is bald and his head is full of sharingan that can go to MS.
> 
> eww
> 
> I don't know if he's Shisui...


  WTH?!!



ℜai said:


> Sakura is heading to that tower.
> 
> I see that there are 7 Shin and 4 of those little monster.


The Clone War.


----------



## mayumi (May 27, 2015)

Filler villain for a filler gaiden.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 27, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sakura is heading to that tower.
> 
> I see that there are 7 Shin and 4 of those little monster.


Post a picture.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 27, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> The Clone War.





I just got excited! Ooo boy! I hope this isn't a 10 chapter series...I would be so disappointed.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 27, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> nothing about this new character is similar to Ibiki at all


Are you sure? 

ℜai said:


> The Akatsuki guy is bald and his head is full of sharingan that can go to MS.
> 
> eww


[✓] Bald
[✓] Gross​


----------



## Zef (May 27, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sakura is heading to that tower.
> 
> *I see that there are 7 Shin and 4 of those little monster.*



What the actual fuck?


That's it. I'm going to bed.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 27, 2015)

what about kaguya's army? did Sasuke find out anything?


----------



## BlinkST (May 27, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> WTH?!!
> 
> 
> The Clone War.


George Lucas would be proud.


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 27, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> Wait, was something released that gave Oro significance to the current plot beyond the movie description/Kishi's words?  How do you know their role is to reintroduce Oro as the villain?



Sin's appearance instantly made the main cast suspect that Oro might be involved. Akatsuki guy being Danzo 2.0 basically screams that Oro is very likely to be behind this.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 27, 2015)

Hopefully we see Sakura pulverize some of the Shins. without being saved by Naruto or Sasuke...



Vaatu said:


> Are you sure? [✓] Bald
> [✓] Gross​



Beyond superficial details. 



DarkTorrent said:


> Sin's appearance instantly made the main cast suspect that Oro might be involved. Akatsuki guy being Danzo 2.0 basically screams that Oro is very likely to be behind this.



Oh, they just suspected it at the moment. I thought someone posted a spoiler or something confirming it.

Still I wouldn't complain.


----------



## StickaStick (May 27, 2015)

mayumi said:


> Filler villain for a filler gaiden.


Pretty much.


----------



## Blu-ray (May 27, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sakura is heading to that tower.
> 
> I see that there are 7 Shin and 4 of those little monster.



Kage Bunshin.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 27, 2015)

Well at least now there's a plausible way for these guys too be a threat if the Shin army can use every MS ability and Baldcan use Kamui/Perfect Susanoo should be able to push Naruto/Sasuke.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 27, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke is talking with the Gokage about Kaguya blablabla



i hope there's some good info


----------



## Abanikochan (May 27, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> WTH?!!
> 
> 
> The Clone War.



Hooded dude is a clone whore.


----------



## Trojan (May 27, 2015)

If the Gokage are involved, I hope each one of them at least get the chance to fight one of the shins.


----------



## Zef (May 27, 2015)

Okay. There's no way so much can fit in a single chapter. 

I'm guessing Sasuke talking to the Gokage was shown in a flashback right?


----------



## N120 (May 27, 2015)

I liked saradas character, she didn't come across as a bitchy personality and I thought her search was more of her trying to discover what was missing rather than her looking for an excuse to act like an emo brat,  thinking the world revolves around her.

As much as sasuke may deserve some harsh questions, she still need to do it with some level of respect. i hope that's what we get and kishi doesn't start ruining what looked like a promising character with a good start, into one of those idiotic teens we see moping around, depressed and constantly blaming/lashing out at ppl around them for their problems, Fingers crossed.


----------



## Azula (May 27, 2015)

So many kamuis, god help them


----------



## boohead (May 27, 2015)

So Kishi learned nothing after his shitty zetsu clone army bullshit?


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 27, 2015)

My god bald with sharingans 

Beat that thing up!!!!


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 27, 2015)

If they do get help Rock Lee better get in on the action he deserves it after being neglected for the majority of part 2.


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

lol at all who said the manga is slow paced. it seems ro be wrapping soon enough


----------



## mayumi (May 27, 2015)

That trying to justify the kaguya fact finding quest and not contacting his family for 12 years. 

I just don't buy the nonsense kishi is trying to sell.


----------



## Zef (May 27, 2015)

Okay. So Rai confirmed it was a flashback. 

I was about to say..


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 27, 2015)

Do you know what they talked about?


----------



## ShadowReij (May 27, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> WTH?!!
> 
> 
> The Clone War.


[YOUTUBE]-bzWSJG93P8[/YOUTUBE]


Abanikochan said:


> Hooded dude is a clone whore.



He likes Jar Jar Binks. Kill him. KILL HIM!


----------



## eyeknockout (May 27, 2015)

Very disappointing. You telling me kishi couldnt have made a bunch of different characters instead of 7 shins? And why is cape man so ugly when people already complained so much about danzo's ugly? And why Is sakura still alive?


----------



## Sword Sage (May 27, 2015)

A flashback to where Sasuke tells the Gokage to go on a journey about Kaguya to prevent her return again to repent his crimes is that what is about?


----------



## Majin Lu (May 27, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Flashback: Sasuke is talking with the Gokage about Kaguya blablabla
> 
> Sakura is in there too.


Flashback... pre or post 699?


----------



## Zef (May 27, 2015)

Gilgamesh said:


> Do you know what they talked about?



Kaguya apparently. 


This chapter man. 

Too much to take in at once.


----------



## Klue (May 27, 2015)

BlinkST said:


> Long as the Rinnegan gets fucked again, I'm good.
> 
> Never send a Rinnegan to do a Sharingan's job.



The number of Sharingan though.


----------



## ch1p (May 27, 2015)

Abanikochan said:


> Hooded dude is a clone whore.




Kishi did say he liked Star Wars.


----------



## Zef (May 27, 2015)

Klue said:


> The number of Sharingan though.



50+ Sharingan to equal a Rinnegan user.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 27, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Kishi did say he liked Star Wars.



The original trilogy or the new one?


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

> Naruto is the one who protect Sarada in this chapter against the Akatsuki guy.
> 
> Then Sasuke step in and end of the chapter


lololololol, sasuke can't even get the "il save ya"  card


----------



## Romanticide (May 27, 2015)

I wonder what specifically about Kaguya they talked about? It would be interesting to see her backstory.


----------



## Klue (May 27, 2015)

Rai, you can't leave us hanging on Kaguya.


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

Klue said:


> The number of Sharingan though.



reminds me of the pyramid head clones in this one comic. so much fodder


----------



## Zef (May 27, 2015)

So I was partially correct I guess.

Kakashi was Hokage when Sasuke took this mission.


----------



## Skywalker (May 27, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> The original trilogy or the new one?


They're both good.


----------



## vered (May 27, 2015)

Zef said:


> 50+ Sharingan to equal a Rinnegan user.



Sasuke with 1 rinnegan is going to pawn dozens Kamui using MSs.
I can live with that


----------



## Zef (May 27, 2015)

vered said:


> Sasuke with 1 rinnegan is going to pawn dozens Kamui using MSs.
> *I can live with that*



BlinkST can't.


----------



## ch1p (May 27, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> The original trilogy or the new one?



It was never specified. It did say trilogies in one of the translations, but not in all translations. It was in 2012, when all movies were already released.

Consider Kage Summit team 7 reunion and Mustafar reunion though...


----------



## vered (May 27, 2015)

> Flashback: Sasuke is talking with the Gokage about Kaguya blablabla
> 
> Sakura is in there too



That means that Sakura and Sasuke had met outside of Konoha all these years ago.
So basically it's almost certain Sakura is her mother.


----------



## Raypazza (May 27, 2015)

Maybe sasuke explained naruto the results about his research in the woods *^*


----------



## ShadowReij (May 27, 2015)

Skywalker said:


> They're both good.


I should slap you. 


vered said:


> Sasuke with 1 rinnegan is going to pawn dozens Kamui using MSs.
> I can live with that



Sasuke is going to wreck.


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

so does that mean we can finally see sasuke do something rennigan related or will kishi keep on covering his other eye...  and hand?


----------



## Jeαnne (May 27, 2015)

im very confused with this spoiler... can someone explain me because the pages dont coincide with the other posts ... unless this is a fake sasuke?


----------



## ShadowReij (May 27, 2015)

vered said:


> That means that Sakura and Sasuke met outside of Konoha all these years ago.
> So basically it's almost certain Sakura is her mother.



In other words they got kinky during a very long honeymoon. Nice.


----------



## LazyWaka (May 27, 2015)

ch1p said:


> It was never specified. It did say trilogies in one of the translations, but not in all translations. It was in 2012, when all movies were already released.
> 
> Consider Kage Summit team 7 reunion and Mustafar reunion though...



I believe he said in an early interview that he wanted chakra to be like the force in that it's a mystical energy that exists everywhere type deal (something the later films kinda retconned.)


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

vered said:


> That means that Sakura and Sasuke met outside of Konoha all these years ago.
> So basically it's almost certain Sakura is her mother.



i wonder when they met? 

before he went on a mission, after. 

if its after where he met with sakura during his mission.......  he still couldn't make time to meet salad  

still doesn't explain the birth certificate thing


----------



## Terra Branford (May 27, 2015)

Cool, I hope the flashbacks are one of many that explain exactly what has been happening and put the last nail in the coffin of the Sarada = Karin's baby theories...



LazyWaka said:


> I believe he said in an early interview that he wanted chakra to be like the force in that it's a mystical energy that exists everywhere type deal (something the later films kinda retconned.)



what? how did the later movies "kinda" retcon it?


----------



## shyakugaun (May 27, 2015)

Why y'all argue about rinnegan vs sharingan I'm just here waiting for sharinnegan to own :LOD


----------



## Zef (May 27, 2015)

Addy said:


> so does that mean we can finally see sasuke do something rennigan related or will kishi keep on covering his other eye...  and hand?



Sasuke better use it next chapter, and neg these fodders.


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

Zef said:


> Sasuke better use it next chapter, and neg these fodders.



we will see bro


----------



## ShadowReij (May 27, 2015)

Addy said:


> i wonder when they met?
> 
> before he went on a mission, after.
> 
> ...


Probably was his travel buddy till she got pregnant. 


Birthed in the woods.


----------



## Blu-ray (May 27, 2015)

Sasuke steps in on the last page though. We gotta wait till next week to see him and Nardo wreck shit.


----------



## MarcAlmond (May 27, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> what? how did the later movies "kinda" retcon it?


Fucking "midichlorians" or whatever the fuck they were called


----------



## Blu-ray (May 27, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> Birthed in the woods.



Probably conceived in the woods too.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 27, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> Sasuke steps in on the last page though. We gotta wait till next week to see him and Nardo wreck shit.



Yissss


----------



## Zef (May 27, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> Probably conceived in the woods too.



Dat Sasuke


----------



## Bellville (May 27, 2015)

Addy said:


> still doesn't explain the birth certificate thing


they um

forgot?


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 27, 2015)

Rai come back


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> Probably was his travel buddy till she got pregnant.
> 
> 
> Birthed in the woods.



all sorts of animals were watching.....  like snakes


----------



## Abanikochan (May 27, 2015)

Sarada was probably birthed at that tower.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 27, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> Probably conceived in the woods too.



Well that explains how the kages knew they were coming.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 27, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> Well that explains how the kages knew they were coming.



  ...................


----------



## ch1p (May 27, 2015)

LazyWaka said:


> I believe he said in an early interview that he wanted chakra to be like the force in that it's a mystical energy that exists everywhere type deal (something the later films kinda retconned.)



I know what you're talking about.

That discrepancy, if we can call it that, wouldn't be picked out by someone who isn't anal retentive about the series like you and me.



Haruka Katana said:


> ...................


----------



## Zef (May 27, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> Well that explains how the kages knew they were coming.



There's a pun here, somewhere.


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

Bellville said:


> they um
> 
> forgot?


and how secretive they are about it


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

Zef said:


> There's a pun here, somewhere.



cumming.

but idk how that works here


----------



## ShadowReij (May 27, 2015)

Bellville said:


> they um
> 
> forgot?


They went back for more rounds? 


Addy said:


> all sorts of animals were watching.....  like snakes


And frogs, and slugs. 


Abanikochan said:


> Sarada was probably birthed at that tower.


Conceived there too. 


Haruka Katana said:


> ...................


----------



## vered (May 27, 2015)

It will probably be revealed that they did it to protect Sarada or something to that effect.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 27, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> Probably conceived in the woods too.



I suspect the tower, though Sasuke clearly knows how to show a lady a good time. 



MarcAlmond said:


> Fucking "midichlorians" or whatever the fuck they were called



The Midi-chlorians did not alter the fact that the Force was present everywhere and in everything. It gave us and the Jedi a way to also physically locate it should the source be strong enough.

It didn't retcon that the Force was everything etc etc.


----------



## Raiden (May 27, 2015)

eyeknockout said:


> *Very disappointing. You telling me kishi couldnt have made a bunch of different characters instead of 7 shins?* And why is cape man so ugly when people already complained so much about danzo's ugly? And why Is sakura still alive?



Not surprised since we just have a miniseries and a movie left.


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> And frogs, and slugs.



snakes as in orochimaru


----------



## ch1p (May 27, 2015)

Addy said:


> still doesn't explain the birth certificate thing



The problem wasn't birth certificate. The problem was not birthed in Leaf Hospital.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 27, 2015)

well look at the bright side, Sasuke knows that Sarada exists


----------



## Terra Branford (May 27, 2015)

Addy said:


> snakes as in orochimaru



I wish I was Orochimaru in that case. 



Jeαnne said:


> well look at the bright side, Sasuke knows that Sarada exists



Yes but what kept Sakura or Naruto sending pictures or something?


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

vered said:


> It will probably be revealed that they did it to protect Sarada or something to that effect.



but it makes no sense. her identity is not hidden as an uchiha and it seems sasuke could have met/sent her letters and stuff. 

either they are stupid/bad parents or kishi is being kishi again


----------



## Romanticide (May 27, 2015)

ch1p said:


> The problem wasn't birth certificate. The problem was not birthed in Leaf Hospital.



But shouldn't there be some sign of her birth somewhere though? Logically speaking....


----------



## Jeαnne (May 27, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> I wish I was Orochimaru in that case.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but what kept Sakura or Naruto sending pictures or something?


Sasuke might have tecnophoby


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> I wish I was Orochimaru in that case.


oro being like "get out of the way pinky. show me the sauce saucage "


ch1p said:


> The problem wasn't birth certificate. The problem was not birthed in Leaf Hospital.



again, that is not the problem when i or someone says "birth certificate". the problem is no one telling her about it being all secretive.


----------



## Raiden (May 27, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> well look at the bright side, Sasuke knows that Sarada exists



The story is personally making a lot to sense to me now. I wouldn't be surprised if Sasuke "allowed" Sakura to travel with him...or if she went out and found him lol.


----------



## MarcAlmond (May 27, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> The Midi-chlorians did not alter the fact that the Force was present everywhere and in everything. It gave us and the Jedi a way to also physically locate it should the source be strong enough.
> 
> It didn't retcon that the Force was everything etc etc.


By making something that was incorporeal and mystical into microorganism, it was kinda altered, ruined you may say (retconed may not be a good word for this case) I really dont like when someone establishes a magical or spiritual energy, and then it turns out it was some biological phenomena, or worse "missunderstood science", but that's my opinion and you may think differently. 

Anyways, enough of Star Wars bullshit, I dont find convincing that Sasuke and Sakura where contacting each other the whole time, I think its just that flashback scene from before Sasuke went on his journey.


----------



## A. Waltz (May 27, 2015)

idk why my post was deleted in the spoiler thread if it was about the translation but here:


salad talks to sasuke really rudely when she uses plural "you"

yes normally it's seen as polite if you follow your little translation textbook rules but lol in reality using that kind of language to a parent when arguing is a classic bratty/disrespectful/rude thing to do

it's almost like saying "your majesty" or some shit (obviously english doesn't really have much diversity in 'you' and im not saying that she calls him your majesty but 'vous' just sounds terrible to your parents lmfao)

cuz when speaking to your family you usually use very casual language to refer to them. part of the closeness and humbleness i suppose. so using that elevated language with em is just a smack in the face and really childishly bratty. ive seen ppl speak to their parents that way when they're arguing and believe me you are left feeling super uncomfortable cuz holy shit i can't believe you just used that word for your own mom/dad lol.

yeah you use polite 'you' for strangers or like a boss or something but for your parents it's soooo rude omg

in japanese they probably used something similar lol. would love to see what word they used.

salad is truly something special


----------



## ch1p (May 27, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> The Midi-chlorians did not alter the fact that the Force was present everywhere and in everything. It gave us and the Jedi a way to also physically locate it should the source be strong enough.
> 
> It didn't retcon that the Force was everything etc etc.



It didn't retcon, which is why I said 'discrepancy, if we even call it that'. However, they could measure it with a blood test in Phantom Menace but then never midi-chlorians were ever stated again. Luke's connection with the force was just said to be there too, it was felt, it wasn't determined by a blood test. So yes, there was no retcon, but there is a discrepency and it doesn't flow well. To which I said, nobody but anal retentive fans of the series (like me and that other guy) will notice.



A. Waltz said:


> idk why my post was deleted in the spoiler thread if it was about the translation but here:
> 
> 
> salad talks to sasuke really rudely when she uses plural "you"
> ...



The pronoun tu is informal and singular, spoken to an individual who is equal or junior to the speaker.* The pronoun vous is used in the singular (but with second-person plural verb forms) to speak to an individual who is senior to the speaker.*


----------



## ShadowReij (May 27, 2015)

vered said:


> It will probably be revealed that they did it to protect Sarada or something to that effect.


Pretty much, probably heard Naruto tell Minato's story and thought "Nope, fuck that"


Addy said:


> snakes as in orochimaru


Who do you the frog and slugs are for. 


ch1p said:


> The problem wasn't birth certificate. The problem was not birthed in Leaf Hospital.



Lazy fucks.


----------



## Raiden (May 27, 2015)

A. Waltz said:


> yeah you use polite 'you' for strangers or like a boss or something but for your parents it's soooo rude omg
> 
> salad is truly something special



Yeah and Sasuke spoke to people without proper titles constantly too so it's just deserts.


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> well look at the bright side, Sasuke knows that Sarada exists



that is the dark side. 

he knows of salad = left because mission = almost killed her until she said daddy = didnt even bother sending pics.

kishi givith us sasuke knowing who salad is.

kishi taketh from us everything else.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 27, 2015)

Raiden said:


> The story is personally making a lot to sense to me now. I wouldn't be surprised if Sasuke "allowed" Sakura to travel with him...or if she went out and found him lol.


she might have gone after him to do what she proposed to do back in part 1, but then she got preg


----------



## Raiden (May 27, 2015)

Addy said:


> that is the dark side.
> 
> he knows of salad = left because mission = almost killed her until she said daddy = didnt even bother sending pics.
> 
> ...



Two chapters or so from now... I honestly think we'll have a very different story.


----------



## Romanticide (May 27, 2015)

Raiden said:


> The story is personally making a lot to sense to me now. I wouldn't be surprised if Sasuke "allowed" Sakura to travel with him...or if she went out and found him lol.



She very well could have. She tried to follow and join him a few times in the main series. Maybe he just put up with her? He doesn't seem the type to like to go on redemption things with others though.


----------



## A. Waltz (May 27, 2015)

also what if sasuke didn't recognize salad because he's kind of blind? like, bad eyesight. not completely blind.

so it wasn't until he got near her face when he noticed that it was her. loooooooooool

it explains the glasses on salad too... the eyesight just got sucky for uchihas 

i know genetics don't actually work that way (acquired traits aren't passed on lmfao) but i mean this isn't a biology class so that's ok


----------



## vered (May 28, 2015)

A. Waltz said:


> idk why my post was deleted in the spoiler thread if it was about the translation but here:
> 
> 
> salad talks to sasuke really rudely when she uses plural "you"
> ...



It may be different in japanese, so it's better to wait and see if it's the true translation/meaning of her words.


----------



## Addy (May 28, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> Who do you the frog and slugs are for.


........ tsunade and naruto finally seeing that sasu ass 


> Lazy fucks.



shizune "you were born in a barn."

is that fucking hard?


----------



## Raiden (May 28, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> She very well could have. She tried to follow and join him a few times in the main series. Maybe he just put up with her? He doesn't seem the type to like to go on redemption things with others though.





Jeαnne said:


> she might have gone after him to do what she proposed to do back in part 1, but then she got preg



Wouldn't be surprised if seeing Naruto and Hinata get together made her take a risk and go lol.


----------



## A. Waltz (May 28, 2015)

vered said:


> It may be different in japanese, so it's better to wait and see if it's the true translation/meaning of her words.



japanese has different variations of "you' as well

polite versions, ect. where the nuance is the same (you use the humblest form among your parents, never the polite form)


----------



## Addy (May 28, 2015)

Raiden said:


> Two chapters or so from now... I honestly think we'll have a very different story.



the thing is that already kishi fucked it up with the hawk letters and the secret meeting place so sasuke not being able to send messages  to salad and vice versa/meet her even in secret is already stupid XD


----------



## ShadowReij (May 28, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> But shouldn't there be some sign of her birth somewhere though? Logically speaking....


Hidden probably.


Raiden said:


> The story is personally making a lot to sense to me now. I wouldn't be surprised if Sasuke "allowed" Sakura to travel with him...or if she went out and found him lol.


Well in her book it's shown that Sasuke actually came back to see her, so it's possible he went on a second trip and he allowed her to come along this time.


Raiden said:


> Yeah and Sasuke spoke to people without proper titles constantly too so it's just deserts.



Actually, I think that's just genetics at this point.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> She very well could have. She tried to follow and join him a few times in the main series. Maybe he just put up with her? He doesn't seem the type to like to go on redemption things with others though.


maybe she went after him and he decided to make her pregnant so that she would have to go back to konoha


----------



## Romanticide (May 28, 2015)

Addy said:


> the thing is that already kishi fucked it up with the hawk letters and the secret meeting place so sasuke not being able to send messages  to salad and vice versa/meet her even in secret is already stupid XD



There's also the whole thing of Sakura and Sarada not going with him???? Like if he's going to be gone for a while at least go with him? It's not like he's not powerful enough to protect either of them. It doesn't make any sense and it makes him look like an ass. And for all of Sakura's brains, she doesn't look smart in this whole situation either.


----------



## Zef (May 28, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> Actually, I think that's just genetics at this point.



I keep telling people this. Speech patterns are genetic in this manga.


----------



## Bellville (May 28, 2015)

Addy said:


> and how secretive they are about it



it was really embarrassing how long they forgot so they just decided to not bother. 


kind of like never turning in that one overdue library book from your hometown. idk man i dont expect anything of brilliance here.


----------



## Addy (May 28, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> There's also the whole thing of Sakura and Sarada not going with him???? Like if he's going to be gone for a while at least go with him? It's not like he's not powerful enough to protect either of them. It doesn't make any sense and it makes him look like an ass. And for all of Sakura's brains, she doesn't look smart in this whole situation either.



as i said many weeks ago, whether he is out to protect salad or not, this whole situation makes everyone in it an ass. 

concieved outside of konoha = that is why no one tells salad about it


----------



## Terra Branford (May 28, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> Sasuke might have tecnophoby



Paranoid Sakura's tracking him? 



MarcAlmond said:


> Anyways, enough of Star Wars bullshit, I dont find convincing that Sasuke and Sakura where contacting each other the whole time, I think its just that flashback scene from before Sasuke went on his journey.



They probably weren't in "contact" but probably just met up every once in a while when the situation required it.



*Spoiler*: __ 






MarcAlmond said:


> By making something that was incorporeal and mystical into microorganism, it was kinda altered, ruined you may say (retconed may not be a good word for this case) I really dont like when someone establishes a magical or spiritual energy, and then it turns out it was some biological phenomena, or worse "missunderstood science", but that's my opinion and you may think differently.



Okay, "explained in a way people did not like" but definitely not retconned. It is all about the science fiction and I don't know, I feel like a presence of the Force in someway makes a lot of sense and fits. Besides, they aren't the Force themselves. As I said it was just something there that shows/suggests living organisms can feel the presence of the Force. It also explains why not everyone can use the Force like a Jedi/Sith can.




ch1p said:


> It didn't retcon, which is why I said 'discrepancy, if we even call it that'. However, they could measure it with a blood test in Phantom Menace but then never midi-chlorians were ever stated again. Luke's connection with the force was just said to be there too, it was felt, it wasn't determined by a blood test. So yes, there was no retcon, but there is a discrepency and it doesn't flow well. To which I said, nobody but anal retentive fans of the series (like me and that other guy) will notice.



I know, I was directing LazyWaka. 

But in the "first" movies they wouldn't have had time to do a blood test (or have the tools or know someone who would think to test it), and it isn't necessary to feel the Force or use it. Qui-gon just felt the need because the Force was so strong in Anakin he had suspicions and wanted to test them. It isn't a necessity just a practice. The Midi-chlorians presence does not alter, retcon or make the previous movies' statements about _feeling_ the Force (etc etc) around them a discrepancy. It merely goes into detail.


----------



## Addy (May 28, 2015)

Bellville said:


> it was really embarrassing how long they forgot so they just decided to not bother.
> 
> 
> kind of like never turning in that one overdue library book from your hometown. idk man i dont expect anything of *brilliance *here.



i expected stupid shit and my god, i am getting that stupid shit 10 fold and the denial on it being stupid and nothing more than a joke will be glorious


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> Paranoid Sakura's tracking him?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she might have invaded his facebook too often


----------



## ShadowReij (May 28, 2015)

Addy said:


> ........ tsunade and naruto finally seeing that sasu ass
> 
> 
> shizune "you were born in a barn."
> ...



Shizune: "you know in a manger and shit. Something about three old people showing to celebrate the new born uchiha."


----------



## ch1p (May 28, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> But shouldn't there be some sign of her birth somewhere though? Logically speaking....



Sarada said she checked the Leaf hospital registry.



Addy said:


> again, that is not the problem when i or someone says "birth certificate". the problem is no one telling her about it being all secretive.



The problem is that you're too busy obsessing over a birth certificate when there was never one talked about in the first place. What was talked about was that Sarada 'found no birth records in Leaf hospital'.

It was specific. Leaf *hospitals*.

Chapter 700+2




Raiden said:


> The story is personally making a lot to sense to me now. I wouldn't be surprised if Sasuke "allowed" Sakura to travel with him...or if she went out and found him lol.



When she asked to go with him, he said 'next time'.



Terra Branford said:


> But in the "first" movies they wouldn't have had time to do a blood test (or have the tools or know someone who would think to test it), and it isn't necessary to feel the Force or use it. Qui-gon just felt the need because the Force was so strong in Anakin he had suspicions and wanted to test them. It isn't a necessity just a practice. The Midi-chlorians presence does not alter, retcon or make the previous movies' statements about _feeling_ the Force (etc etc) around them a discrepancy. It merely goes into detail.[/SPOILER]



As I said 'a discrepancy, if we can even call it that'.


----------



## Addy (May 28, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> Shizune: "you know in a manger and shit. Something about three old people showing to celebrate the new born uchiha."



too hard for shizune .......... being all secretive about it


----------



## Arya Stark (May 28, 2015)

If he was unable to take the responsibility because of this mission, why did he have a kid in the first place? 

Yeaaaa I'm still going to wait a better explanation here.


----------



## Bellville (May 28, 2015)

Addy said:


> i expected stupid shit and my god, i am getting that stupid shit 10 fold and the denial on it being stupid and nothing more than a joke will be glorious


Waiting for something to happen that will have people declaring all over again that anything after 700 is not canon.

Nothin has topped chapter 1 yet tho 

Kishi really outdid himself there.


----------



## Zef (May 28, 2015)

ch1p said:


> When she asked to go with him, he said 'next time'.


People keep forgetting this.


----------



## Romanticide (May 28, 2015)

But surely family registries would/could have already been checked. And for Sarada it's not a matter of a family, but of her birth/parents. Anyone can get included in family registries, but a birth certificate is entirely different. and no one told her anything, which is generally a sign of people being sneaky. Like what would there be to hide from a 12 year old who has questions? NOTHING. People in Konoha did the same with Sasuke. He sure didn't turn out ok with all the lying and his family being murdered.


----------



## Addy (May 28, 2015)

ch1p said:


> The problem is that you're too busy obsessing over a birth certificate when there was never one talked about in the first place. What was talked about was that Sarada 'found no birth records in Leaf hospital'.
> 
> It was specific. Leaf *hospitals*.
> 
> Chapter 700+2



again, the problem is _*not *_the birth records. the problem is people being *secretive *about it. in other words, shizune not simply telling her along the lines of "you were born out of konoha/in the woods".


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> If he was unable to take the responsibility because of this mission, why did he have a kid in the first place?
> 
> Yeaaaa I'm still going to wait a better explanation here.


Kishi is macho, he will just say it was Sakura's fault


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 28, 2015)

how did it get from both Sakura and Sasuke being present during the Gokage meeting to... this?


----------



## Terra Branford (May 28, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> If he was unable to take the responsibility because of this mission, why did he have a kid?
> 
> Yeaaaa I'm still going to wait a better explanation here.



They probably didn't make Sarada on purpose *if* he felt that it wasn't safe to start a family due to whatever reasons.



That's for the best. Sometimes it is frustrating to see everyone bashing my boo without knowing the rest of the story. addy is the worse, breaks my heart all the time with his posts. so cruel, crueler than sasuke. 

@ch1p 

yea, okay, but i still disagree with the general consensus about midi-cholrians. i'll just call 'em salty fans.


----------



## ch1p (May 28, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> There's also the whole thing of Sakura and Sarada not going with him???? Like if he's going to be gone for a while at least go with him? It's not like he's not powerful enough to protect either of them. It doesn't make any sense and it makes him look like an ass. And for all of Sakura's brains, she doesn't look smart in this whole situation either.



Sakura can make friends in the Leaf instead of being a monkey raised in the woods, she can go to the Academy. She can have a normal life, absent father non withstanding, which wouldn't be possible if she was part of Sasuke's mission.

Sakura / Sarada are safer in the Leaf because Naruto & co are there while Sasuke goes hunt these clowns. Sarada's a small child, she cannot defend herself. Sasuke and Sakura would have to babysit while on a mission.

Considering these guys started some plan the moment Sarada set foot out of the village and Naruto thinks its better if she sticks around instead of sending them back with a clone, it's most likely that if Sakura travelled with Sasuke for awhile, she went back to the Leaf with Sarada at some point.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 28, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Sakura can make friends in the Leaf instead of being a monkey raised in the woods, she can go to the Academy. She can have a normal life, absent father non withstanding, which wouldn't be possible if she was part of Sasuke's mission.
> 
> Sakura / Sarada are safer in the Leaf because Naruto & co are there while Sasuke goes hunt these clowns. Sarada's a small child, she cannot defend herself. Sasuke and Sakura would have to babysit while on a mission. Considering these guys started some plan the moment Sarada set foot out of the village, it's most likely that Sakura went back with Sarada at some point.



+1

Good post!


Bringing Sarada along would have been really foolish of Sasuke. Regardless of how powerful he is something bad can happen and when it involves your children you do *not* take risks!


----------



## Romanticide (May 28, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Sakura can make friends in the Leaf instead of being a monkey raised in the woods, she can go to the Academy. She can have a normal life, absent father non withstanding, which wouldn't be possible if she was part of Sasuke's mission.
> 
> Sakura / Sarada are safer in the Leaf because Naruto & co are there while Sasuke goes hunt these clowns. Sarada's a small child, she cannot defend herself. Sasuke and Sakura would have to babysit while on a mission.
> 
> Considering these guys started some plan the moment Sarada set foot out of the village and Naruto thinks its better if she sticks around instead of sending them back with a clone, it's most likely that if Sakura travelled with Sasuke for awhile, she went back to the Leaf with Sarada at some point.



Uh, personally i'd rather have both my parents than a bunch of kids i don't know, living in a village that exterminated almost all my family, and no one telling me shit. And it's not like Sakura and Sasuke can't handle themselves and one take Sarada to safety or something. And it's not like they'd get very far in the first place. Sasuke OP's anyone who isn't Naruto. And they could just reverse summon or Susano'o away.


----------



## ch1p (May 28, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> But surely family registries would/could have already been checked. And for Sarada it's not a matter of a family, but of her birth/parents. Anyone can get included in family registries, but a birth certificate is entirely different. and no one told her anything, which is generally a sign of people being sneaky. Like what would there be to hide from a 12 year old who has questions? NOTHING. People in Konoha did the same with Sasuke. He sure didn't turn out ok with all the lying and his family being murdered.



Ehr... again. Sarada said she checked the hospital registries. She didn't say she had checked other registries.

What would be there to hide from a 12 year old? Naruto was witheld information about Kurama (12, and he only got to be told by luck, it wasn't planned), Minato, Kushina, and the circunstances of his birth (15). Sasuke was witheld information about the massacre and Itachi (15). She's not even a ninja yet, she's 12. 

That's the point. She doesn't get it what being a ninja is. She asks herself this on the first chapter. The point of being a ninja is to endure. This was Hashirama's goal and never disputed by Kishi. Kids at the academy are treated as kids. She'll know the truth and then become a inja, because a ninja is to endure. *insert Kishi cheesy speech here*



Romanticide said:


> Uh, personally i'd rather have both my parents than a bunch of kids i don't know, living in a village that exterminated almost all my family, and no one telling me shit. And it's not like Sakura and Sasuke can't handle themselves and one take Sarada to safety or something. And it's not like they'd get very far in the first place. Sasuke OP's anyone who isn't Naruto. And they could just reverse summon or Susano'o away.



This is why military overseas takes their children with them.


----------



## N120 (May 28, 2015)

Because sasuke and Sakura were great individuals, that made a great couple, who'd make great parents.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 28, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> They probably didn't make Sarada on purpose *if* he felt that it wasn't safe to start a family due to whatever reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> That's for the best. Sometimes it is frustrating to see everyone bashing my boo without knowing the rest of the story. addy is the worse, breaks my heart all the time with his posts. so cruel, crueler than sasuke.



So basically he didn't know how to use a condom. 

It would have been better if y'know, we had Hohenheim route where he thought he COULD settle down but the mission ruined eveything later.

This just makes them look like ignorant selfish pricks.


----------



## Zef (May 28, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Ehr... again. Sarada said she checked the hospital registries. She didn't say she had checked other registries.
> 
> What would be there to hide from a 12 year old? Naruto was witheld information about Kurama (12, and he only got to be told by luck, it wasn't planned), Minato, Kushina, and the circunstances of his birth (15). Sasuke was witheld information about the massacre and Itachi (15). She's not even a ninja yet, she's 12.
> 
> *That's the point. She doesn't get it what being a ninja is. She asks herself this on the first chapter. The point of being a ninja is to endure. This was Hashirama's goal and never disputed by Kishi. Kids at the academy are treated as kids. She'll know the truth and then become a inja, because a ninja is to endure. *insert Kishi cheesy speech here**



ch1p holding people's hands again.


----------



## Romanticide (May 28, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Ehr... again. Sarada said she checked the hospital registries. She didn't say she had checked other registries.
> 
> What would be there to hide from a 12 year old? Naruto was witheld information about Kurama (12, and he only got to be told by luck, it wasn't planned), Minato, Kushina, and the circunstances of his birth (15). Sasuke was witheld information about the massacre and Itachi (15). She's not even a ninja yet, she's 12.
> 
> That's the point. She doesn't get it what being a ninja is. She asks herself this on the first chapter. The point of being a ninja is to endure. This was Hashirama's goal and never disputed by Kishi. Kids at the academy are treated as kids. She'll know the truth and then become a inja, because a ninja is to endure. *insert Kishi cheesy speech here*



Ok, i get the first point. but...she doesn't have to be a ninja to know vital information that has to do with her family history though. And all those other examples are equally fucked up. If the information had not been with held, Naruto, Sasuke and Sarada would not have so many issues. Sasuke snapped in part because no one told him the truth and they murdered his family. Naruto thought something was wrong with HIMSELF as a person, and this deterred his emotional growth.


----------



## Addy (May 28, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> Kishi is macho, he will just say it was Sakura's fault



but it is her fault even more than sasuke. 

sasuke is an asshole but he was always an asshole.

sakura's photoshopping, not being honest with her kid (hiding information is another form of lying. not just modifying the truth) is what led to this situation.

look at mairi, and kurenai. the former seems to have a healthy life. why? because kurenai was honest with her about her dad being dead. is it painful? yes, BUT IT IS HEALTHY.  

what sakura did to salad with or without sasuke's approval is unhealthy.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 28, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> Uh, personally i'd rather have both my parents than a bunch of kids i don't know, living in a village that exterminated almost all my family, and no one telling me shit. And it's not like Sakura and Sasuke can't handle themselves and one take Sarada to safety or something.



It just takes one slip up for something to happen though. 

Like Sarada acting up and running off after being attacked (which just happened), Sasuke turning away for a second (because we know Sakura cannot defend herself against tough opponents let alone her daughter) or a hectic ambush that diverts Sasuke's attention.

One misstep and it wouldn't matter how powerful you are. If Naruto hadn't stepped in (and he's stronger than Sasuke) or was late even by a minute or a couple of seconds who knows what could have happened. Shin could have popped up and teleported Sarada away.

@Arya Stark

Maybe the condom broke? Maybe Sakura was all like "don't worry, I'm a medic nin, I'm prepared" or something. 

I would prefer that too (like he didn't expect the mission to take so long) but with what we are being shown that is really unlikely. Sasuke + Kishi's words indicates he never intended to truly return to the village. A relocation could work though. desperation


----------



## Bellville (May 28, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> So basically he didn't know how to use a condom.



I'd sooner believe forced fatherhood via test tubes and stolen DNA than this. Course with this telenovela Kishi might make Sasuke just that irresponsible.


----------



## ch1p (May 28, 2015)

Addy said:


> again, the problem is _*not *_the birth records. the problem is people being *secretive *about it. in other words, shizune not simply telling her along the lines of "you were born out of konoha/in the woods".



Like they were secretive about Naruto and Sasuke's backstories. It's the same shit Addy, you're pretending its different because you don't like what you're seeing.



Zef said:


> ch1p holding people's hands again.



I'm just guessing and speculating with what I know from the series and the themes Kishi portrays.



Romanticide said:


> Ok, i get the first point. but...she doesn't have to be a ninja to know vital information that has to do with her family history though. And all those other examples are equally fucked up. If the information had not been with held, Naruto, Sasuke and Sarada would not have so many issues. Sasuke snapped in part because no one told him the truth and they murdered his family. Naruto thought something was wrong with HIMSELF as a person, and this deterred his emotional growth.



Sasuke and Naruto were ninjas (aka, genin) and they still didn't know about Kurama, Minato&Kushina, Naruto's birth, the truth about the massacre, etc.



Addy said:


> but it is her fault even more than sasuke.
> 
> sasuke is an asshole but he was always an asshole.
> 
> ...



Asuma died, end of. There's no more story there, so of course Mirai can know everything.

What Sakura did there. . As if Shizune and Naruto aren't hiding information from her as well.


----------



## Abanikochan (May 28, 2015)

Addy said:


> but it is her fault even more than sasuke.
> 
> sasuke is an asshole but he was always an asshole.
> 
> sakura's photoshopping, not being honest with her kid (hiding information is another form of lying. not just modifying the truth) is what led to this situation.



 not knowing the difference between a 3 panel picture frame and photoshop. My grandmother's picture is overlapping a picture of me and my friend in our family picture frame. It must mean my parents are trying to hide the fact that my grandmother is actually my friend.


----------



## Zef (May 28, 2015)

Addy said:


> but it is her fault even more than sasuke.
> 
> *sasuke is an asshole but he was always an asshole.*



Stopped reading here.
Sasuke being an asshole doesn't excuse him to continue being one now that he has a daughter.


----------



## Romanticide (May 28, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> It just takes one slip up for something to happen though.
> 
> Like Sarada acting up and running off after being attacked (which just happened), Sasuke turning away for a second (because we know Sakura cannot defend herself against tough opponents let alone her daughter) or a hectic ambush that diverts Sasuke's attention.
> 
> One misstep and it wouldn't matter how powerful you are. If Naruto hadn't stepped in (and he's stronger than Sasuke) or was late even by a minute or a couple of seconds who knows what could have happened. Shin could have popped up and teleported Sarada away.



Well, true, but why not just...put a seal on her to teleport her to safety the instant an enemy appears? It's not like that can't be done. Move her to the Frog mountain, or something.


----------



## Za Fuuru (May 28, 2015)

What's so bad about a broken condom? Are you serious? You sound like a 13 years old. There is something more than a "broken condom". Sasuke has no excuse, so the mother can't be Sakura


----------



## Arya Stark (May 28, 2015)

Za Fuuru said:


> What's so bad about a broken condom? Are you serious? You sound like a 13 years old. There is something more than a "broken condom". Sasuke has no excuse, so the mother can't be Sakura



Huh? Sakura is Sarada's mother, that's been made clear already.

Hence why I'm still waiting a BETTER explanation


----------



## Raiden (May 28, 2015)

Eh weirdest guy I've seen since Pein's realms.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 28, 2015)

ℜai said:


> The Akatsuki guy:



My eyes!!!! 

I keep having urges to jab all of the eyes.


----------



## N120 (May 28, 2015)

Kushinaa and minato had no choice, sandaime also had no choice but to agree to itachis condition re sasuke.


----------



## ch1p (May 28, 2015)

Yeah sorry, posted in the spoiler thread, thinking I was here.


----------



## Bellville (May 28, 2015)

well that's certainly an underwhelming villain


----------



## Elite Uchiha (May 28, 2015)

Bald Shisui?


----------



## N120 (May 28, 2015)

ℜai said:


> The Akatsuki guy:



Wt......f!!!


----------



## ch1p (May 28, 2015)

Oh hell to the no at that guy. 



Romanticide said:


> Well, true, but why not just...put a seal on her to teleport her to safety the instant an enemy appears? It's not like that can't be done. Move her to the Frog mountain, or something.



Tobi trolled Minato & Kushina while inside the village, let alone outside of it.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 28, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> Well, true, but why not just...put a seal on her to teleport her to safety the instant an enemy appears? It's not like that can't be done. Move her to the Frog mountain, or something.



You know, I really don't know, that kind of detail goes beyond Kishi. All I do know (or rather doubt) is that Sasuke caring so little about his daughter and wife to the point where he would string them around while researching Kaguya and seeking out an army of Sharingan clones is not possible.

Something happened that prevented him from returning, prevented him from receiving pictures etc. I don't think any of us will ever guess the reasons. Nearly everything posted in cocern of Sasuke's character has been pretty OOC especially after the manga end. He's not a cold hearted killer anymore, he cherishes his bonds (again?) and would not cast aside his only daughter and wife without plausible (to him/Kishi's mind) cause.

@ℜai

Creepy! I still think it will be Shisui or a Shisui clone. 

edit

so looks like Shisui!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sora (May 28, 2015)

who the hell!?.....


----------



## Addy (May 28, 2015)

Abanikochan said:


> not knowing the difference between a 3 panel picture frame and photshop



it's ninja photoshop 




Zef said:


> Stopped reading here.
> Sasuke being an asshole doesn't excuse him to continue being one now that he has a daughter.



i agree 

but there is so much you can blame someone who exhibits to continue showing on a cretin behavior without any signs of change.

i am just saying it would have been much healthier for salad to know the truth about her birth, why sasuke is out and so forth 

sasuke is sasuke. he doesn't change. marriage/love did not change him, and a kid did not change him. what is left for salad is sakura. the only person who shouldn't lie to her by hiding the truth. 



ch1p said:


> Like they were secretive about Naruto and Sasuke's backstories. It's the same shit Addy, you're pretending its different because you don't like what you're seeing.


i didn't pretend it is different. 

i am just saying the reasoning behind it sucks and so you should know........... the reason behind not telling naruto the truth was fucking retarded


----------



## Abanikochan (May 28, 2015)

Oh I totally know that guy! 

Not!


----------



## Addy (May 28, 2015)

you look stupid 



would bang 10/10


----------



## ch1p (May 28, 2015)

What broken condoms.  Sakura will get pregnant because she and Sasuke got together.

Was Minato irresponsible because he had a secret wife / kid while he was the Hokage? It will be about the same, more or less.

Kishi said he was embarassed by chapter 181 because he made Sasuke and Sakura sound like lovers and he never drew a canon pairing kiss, only implied one. You think he's going into the specifics of conception? 



Addy said:


> i didn't pretend it is different.
> 
> i am just saying the reasoning behind it sucks and so you should know........... the reason behind not telling naruto the truth was fucking retarded


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 28, 2015)

Maybe the akatsuki dude is someone we know but he's bald now so we have no idea who is he


----------



## Klue (May 28, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Maybe the akatsuki dude is someone we know but he's bald now so we have no idea who is he



Naw son. It's someone new.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 28, 2015)

Jesus fucking christ kill it kill it kill it.


----------



## Za Fuuru (May 28, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> Huh? Sakura is Sarada's mother, that's been made clear already


Proof? Where? Of course she is not the biological mother, otherwise they wouldn't be so "secretive". If Sakura is the mother this whole mystery makes no sense and it's just terrible writing, a complete waste of time.


----------



## Romanticide (May 28, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> You know, I really don't know, that kind of detail goes beyond Kishi. All I do know (or rather doubt) is that Sasuke caring so little about his daughter and wife to the point where he would string them around while researching Kaguya and seeking out an army of Sharingan clones is not possible.
> 
> Something happened that prevented him from returning, prevented him from receiving pictures etc. I don't think any of us will ever guess the reasons. Nearly everything posted in cocern of Sasuke's character has been pretty OOC especially after the manga end. He's not a cold hearted killer anymore, he cherishes his bonds (again?) and would not cast aside his only daughter and wife without plausible (to him/Kishi's mind) cause.



Yeah, and for someone like Sasuke, who lost all his loved ones (familial) i can't see him doing this? OFC Kishi likes to make Sasuke suffer and shit so i'm not surprised.


----------



## Addy (May 28, 2015)

my queen!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sora (May 28, 2015)

wonder what Sakura is gonna do to Sarada when they meet


----------



## vered (May 28, 2015)

a clear experiment so it seems.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 28, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Mama Sakura



Sakura :33


----------



## Raiden (May 28, 2015)

This miniseries is starting to feel short all of a sudden .


----------



## Addy (May 28, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Maybe the akatsuki dude is someone we know but he's bald now so we have no idea who is he



hidan got a haircut?


----------



## santanico (May 28, 2015)

go Sakura!


----------



## Rima (May 28, 2015)

Addy said:


> my queen!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Go mamabear.


----------



## Deadway (May 28, 2015)

Damn, was hoping for the hooded guy to be mecha-sharingan enhanced - hidan. Yall know that be cash


----------



## N120 (May 28, 2015)

ch1p said:


> What broken condoms.  Sakura will get pregnant because she and Sasuke got together. Was Minato irresponsible because he had a secret wife / kid while he was the Hokage? It will be about the same, more or less.



Neither were secret, and neither were irresponsible. apples and oranges.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 28, 2015)

Raiden said:


> This miniseries is starting to feel short all of a sudden .



we're too used to Kishi dragging things


----------



## Terra Branford (May 28, 2015)

the bald guy is totally Shisui/Shisui clone. The resemblance is uncanny!



ℜai said:


> Mama Sakura



Sarada is in deep shit.


----------



## Addy (May 28, 2015)

Raiden said:


> This miniseries is starting to feel short all of a sudden .



yeah, but no oro yet 

lol at kaguya being relevant in the movie at this rate XD


----------



## Klue (May 28, 2015)

Lol at Sakura trying to look badass.


----------



## vered (May 28, 2015)

Well that villain seems like something out of a filler.


----------



## santanico (May 28, 2015)

I'm glad he's speeding up now. too bad we probably won't see Team 7 reunion until next chapter


----------



## N120 (May 28, 2015)

She looks exhausted and half dead.


----------



## ch1p (May 28, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Mama Sakura



Yay. 



N120 said:


> She looks exhausted and half dead.



She does, she's probably not recovered. She's still going even though she's like that, so she can protect her daughter though. 



N120 said:


> Neither were secret, and neither were irresponsible. apples and oranges.



 It's the same shit.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 28, 2015)

GAH! That's...way worse than Danzo's Sharingarm!


----------



## Romanticide (May 28, 2015)

Addy said:


> my queen!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hopefully Sarada won't get into too much trouble. Sakura looks so angry.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 28, 2015)

N120 said:


> She looks exhausted and half dead.



I was thinking the same.

Which probably means she won't be of any help when the battle starts or will at least need saving from Sasuke/Naruto.


----------



## Six (May 28, 2015)

What happened to Shisui?


----------



## Milady (May 28, 2015)

SAKURA! 

Family union soon....but in Uchiha style  
Funny how Boruto is forgotten so far.


----------



## Raiden (May 28, 2015)

This is about to become Sakura's series.

Sarada is going to get an ass whoopin  .


----------



## Za Fuuru (May 28, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Mama Sakura



Step mother fears her adopted daughter discovers the truth. What a loser, look at how she is sweating


----------



## santanico (May 28, 2015)

N120 said:


> She looks exhausted and half dead.



I'd say determined more than anything


----------



## Abanikochan (May 28, 2015)

Milady1 said:


> Funny how Boruto is forgotten so far.



Don't worry he'll show up on the very last page in that little logo.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 28, 2015)

This guy looks like such a bum.


----------



## noakai (May 28, 2015)

Shouldn't have come in the thread before bad, praying I don't see that abomination in my sleep lmfao. It's going to look so gross animated I bet.


----------



## Addy (May 28, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> Hopefully Sarada won't get into too much trouble. Sakura looks so angry.



nah, she looks more worried to be honest :/

i wanna see her from different angels........... she is so sexy in dat outfit  

and the sasusaksalad reunion will be glorious. wonder if salad tells mommy that daddy became stabby


----------



## N120 (May 28, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> I was thinking the same.
> 
> Which probably means she won't be of any help when the battle starts or will at least need saving from Sasuke/Naruto.



I think she's reserving her remaining energy for sarada. She's had enough it seems


----------



## Romanticide (May 28, 2015)

Hm, couldn't she summon Katsuyu on the way to heal her somehow?  Also i wonder if she still uses Byakugou?


----------



## StickaStick (May 28, 2015)

ℜai said:


> The Akatsuki guy:



I think Danzo had the right idea putting them on his arm... or does he have them there too?


----------



## Za Fuuru (May 28, 2015)

N120 said:


> She looks exhausted and half dead.



She is gonna have a heart attack next chapter and dies in front of Sasuke after Sarada discovers she is not her mother

10/10


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 28, 2015)

It's Sakura going mamabear


----------



## Addy (May 28, 2015)

Milady1 said:


> SAKURA!
> 
> *Family union soon....but in Uchiha style  *
> Funny how Boruto is forgotten so far.



best type of family reunions 

and who is burrito?


----------



## ShadowReij (May 28, 2015)

vered said:


> a clear experiment so it seems.


Clearly. 


Raiden said:


> This miniseries is starting to feel short all of a sudden .


Emphasis on mini. 


SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> GAH! That's...way worse than Danzo's Sharingarm!


Kill it with fire! 


Romanticide said:


> Hopefully Sarada won't get into too much trouble. Sakura looks so angry.



She getting the ass beating of a lifetime when this is done.


----------



## Addy (May 28, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> It's Sakura going mamabear



she goes mamabear  on sasuke's ass hopefully


----------



## Terra Branford (May 28, 2015)

Za Fuuru said:


> Step mother fears her adopted daughter discovers the truth. What a loser, look at how she is sweating



Are you serious? Or do you want more  with that? 

@Addy

I would love to see Sakura punch Sasuke for holding a katana against her daughter. 

@N120

In what way, though? haha by the time sakura finishes whoopin' ass by using up all of her chakra reserves sarada is gonna die of old age.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 28, 2015)

ℜai said:


> The Akatsuki guy:



Nice. Wonder why he needs those stitches around his right eye. Must be the strongest one he has, his trump card, etc.

Now we need a name.



ℜai said:


> Mama Sakura



Badass panel.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 28, 2015)

I still think he's an Ōtsutsuki. No non-uchiha should be able to use that many sharingan without dropping dead.

Then again Kakashi was spamming Kamui in the war so whatever.

@ Sakura thinking she'll be useful.


----------



## ch1p (May 28, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> It's Sakura going mamabear



Double Shannaro Attack on creepy dude. 



Gilgamesh said:


> I still think he's an Ōtsutsuki. No non-uchiha should be able to use that many sharingan without dropping dead.
> 
> Then again Kakashi was spamming Kamui in the war so whatever.



Either alien, or hijacking some Hashirama cells.


----------



## Romanticide (May 28, 2015)

Knowing Kishi, Sakura won't do anything but fawn over Sasuke and yell at Sarada, while having to be saved or something.


----------



## santanico (May 28, 2015)

Za Fuuru said:


> She is gonna have a heart attack next chapter and dies in front of Sasuke after Sarada discovers she is not her mother
> 
> 10/10



 someone's lying to themselves


----------



## ShadowReij (May 28, 2015)

Addy said:


> nah, she looks more worried to be honest :/
> 
> i wanna see her from different angels........... she is so sexy in dat outfit
> 
> and the sasusaksalad reunion will be glorious. wonder if salad tells mommy that daddy became stabby



After Sarada gets her asd beat Sasuke is next to be sent flying through that tower. Good luck.


----------



## N120 (May 28, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Yay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How?

Completely different circumstances, MK did plan ahead, organised everything but had to give up their lives in order to save the village from a surprise attack.

Even sasukes background was slightly different as itachi set up conditions with the higher up in order to carry out their plan.

Sarada still has her parents, lives in relative peace and security, no one is short of options.

Naruto and sasuke tried to make the best out of bad situation. I saradas case there was misjudgment.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 28, 2015)

So does Shisui bald guy have to lick his eye every now and then or what?


----------



## Rai (May 28, 2015)

StickaStick said:


> I think Danzo had the right idea putting them on his arm... or does he have them there too?



Yes. 

In the arm too.


----------



## Bellville (May 28, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> Knowing Kishi, Sakura won't do anything but fawn over Sasuke and yell at Sarada, while having to be saved or something.



Maybe she'll break the tower and apologize for yelling.


----------



## Romanticide (May 28, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Either alien, or hijacking some Hashirama cells.



He could have Uzumaki genes too. They have immense chakra and longevity.


----------



## Trojan (May 28, 2015)

I hope Sakura gets to fight one of shins.


----------



## Addy (May 28, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> @Addy
> 
> I would love to see Sakura punch Sasuke for holding a katana against her daughter.



i hoped naruto does that to sasuke but nothing happened. sakura will only see sasuke protect salad from the looks of it, not what happened earlier


----------



## Klue (May 28, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Yes.
> 
> In the arm too.



Damn son.


----------



## eyeknockout (May 28, 2015)

Ugly bald sharingan for head fake uchiha villain is clearly shisui, you can tell because shisui also had sharingan on his head and had a bald spot even back when he died. Can't wait for next chapter when baldy shisui shows his rinnegan nipples and they reveal 17 more shins coming to the battlefield. such great writing makes me happy to have started this manga so many years ago


----------



## StickaStick (May 28, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Yes.
> 
> In the arm too.



Sheet, I wonder where else he has them


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 28, 2015)

I hope Sakura just takes the kids and leaves the less we have too see of that shit character the better.


----------



## Needless2say (May 28, 2015)

Oh fu-! No warning though. The Sharigans on his head is the nastiest thing I saw In naruto. Ew! 
But I'm glad he was revealed so soon. I wonder who pulling the strings! The manga picking up pace.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 28, 2015)

Za Fuuru said:


> She is gonna have a heart attack next chapter and dies in front of Sasuke after Sarada discovers she is not her mother
> 
> 10/10




Sakura was already CONFIRMED to be Sarada's mother. I mean dear god, other than glasses, there's nothing Karin in her at all.


----------



## Deadway (May 28, 2015)

If only that was the picture. 

When you see it


----------



## ch1p (May 28, 2015)

N120 said:


> How?
> 
> Completely different circumstances, MK did plan ahead, organised everything but had to give up their lives in order to save the village from a surprise attack.
> 
> ...



I'd give you reason, but quite frankly, you don't even know the full story. You're just hatin' for the sake of it.



Romanticide said:


> He could have Uzumaki genes too. They have immense chakra and longevity.



The experiments with multiple Sharingans for Danzo were made with Hashirama cells. It's reasonable to assume it's either the same thing here, or he's completely alien.

Plus, Nagato was a cripple after using the powers so much. Granted this guy has MS and Nagato had Rinnegan, but it should be the same concept. Uzumaki is strong, but not as strong as Hashirama juice.


----------



## Salada (May 28, 2015)

Here comes the reason I keep up with this manga . 

I don't care if she doesn't fight .her sight is enough for me.


Thdyingbreed said:


> I hope Sakura just takes the kids and leaves the less we have too see of that shit character the better.


I don't think the Sakura haters would like this idea either since
That would imply Sakura is stronger than Naruto clone.


----------



## Romanticide (May 28, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Plus, Nagato was a cripple after using the powers so much. Granted this guy has MS, but it should be the same concept.



I thought Nagato looked like that cause of the Paths/Chakra rods in his body.....


----------



## Trojan (May 28, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Sakura was already CONFIRMED to be Sarada's mother. I mean dear god, other than glasses, there's nothing Karin in her at all.



why do you get frustrated every time this topic is brought up. 
people don't change their mind, let it go.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 28, 2015)

Addy said:


> i hoped naruto does that to sasuke but nothing happened. sakura will only see sasuke protect salad from the looks of it, not what happened earlier



Maybe Sakura will make it in time for the battle, helps win it and then Sarada mentions it? I need to see Sakura punch the living hell out of Sasuke.


----------



## Addy (May 28, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> Maybe Sakura will make it in time for the battle, helps win it and then Sarada mentions it? I need to see Sakura punch the living hell out of Sasuke.


your wish is my command 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ch1p (May 28, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> I thought Nagato looked like that cause of the Paths/Chakra rods in his body.....



He does, but its all connected to speshul uchihahaha eyes. This guy has like +9000 on them. We should speculate about what we know actually worked in the past (Hashirama cells), not think that something that was never hinted as to be the same to be as equally probable.


----------



## T-Bag (May 28, 2015)




----------



## noakai (May 28, 2015)

Sakura is not going to punch Sasuke over this, that's just not how their relationship has ever worked. She may never even find out about the sword thing anyway. Hell even if she did, she might think it's not a big deal, Naruto didn't even flinch and he saw the aftermath with his own eyes. The ninja world is messed up anyway.


----------



## Za Fuuru (May 28, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> Are you serious?


Very serious



starr said:


> someone's lying to themselves


Yeah, not me



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Sakura was already CONFIRMED to be Sarada's mother


Confirmed WHERE? Confirmed step mother, not biological mother. There is a big difference



> I mean dear god, other than glasses, there's nothing Karin in her at all.


Eyes? Glasses and eye shape. Sakura has what? Eye shape and nothing else. Many female characters share the same eye shape


----------



## ch1p (May 28, 2015)

Raiden said:


> link to this chapter from that series pls.



Chapter 700+2


----------



## Addy (May 28, 2015)

Raiden said:


> any other major developments from sasuke's convo with sarada and naruto rai?
> 
> 
> 
> link to this chapter from that series pls.



there is the anime and manga. the manga ended and now there is the sasuke series but here is the original one:

Chapter 700+2

the anime is called "naruto: SD"


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 28, 2015)

Officially the chapter that turns me off the Gaiden, damn man.

This guy is the lamest looking villain in the series. He looks like a stock villain they'd throw into a Naruto game if it were like the past 5 DBZ ones.


----------



## N120 (May 28, 2015)

Villian Looks like that flying eye monster from big trouble in little China


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 28, 2015)

He looks like a damn Create-A-Character in a future Naruto game.


----------



## Za Fuuru (May 28, 2015)

noakai said:


> Sakura is not going to punch Sasuke over this, that's just not how their relationship has ever worked.



They have never had any relationship. It's pure fan fiction


----------



## Terra Branford (May 28, 2015)

Troll alert! Za Fuuru incoming.



Addy said:


> your wish is my command
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Ahaha I have never seen this before! Is that really Sasuke? 



noakai said:


> Sakura is not going to punch Sasuke over this, that's just not how their relationship has ever worked. She may never even find out about the sword thing anyway. Hell even if she did, she might think it's not a big deal, Naruto didn't even flinch and he saw the aftermath with his own eyes. The ninja world is messed up anyway.



It may not have happened before doesn't mean it can't happen. Sakura has changed a lot, we even saw her get hot headed over her daughter's remarks. I think she would definitely get violent when it concerns her daughter if she can get violent when Naruto acts like an idiot.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 28, 2015)

noakai said:


> Sakura is not going to punch Sasuke over this, that's just not how their relationship has ever worked.



Yeah usually it's him trying to kill her.


----------



## Za Fuuru (May 28, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> Troll alert! Za Fuuru incoming.



Go read Nana, it's a better comic for you


----------



## Addy (May 28, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> Ahaha I have never seen this before! Is that really Sasuke?



kind of. its a manga series parodying naruto


----------



## T-Bag (May 28, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> He looks like a damn Create-A-Character in a future Naruto game.



lol ^^^^^^

he's clearly a try hard


----------



## noakai (May 28, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> Troll alert! Za Fuuru incoming.
> 
> Ahaha I have never seen this before! Is that really Sasuke?
> 
> ...



But she's always been a pushover when it comes to him. He can do what he wants 9 out of 10 times and she doesn't do anything. And again, she may not even find out about it until way later if at all.



Za Fuuru said:


> They have never had any relationship. It's pure fan fiction



You realize that nowhere did anyone specify "romantic relationship", right? Because they know each other, they've interacted, they have an established pattern of interaction. That's a relationship, and we know how Sakura and Sasuke's works. I guess it could happen but I would not be surprised if Sakura either never finds out or doesn't do anything even if she does.


----------



## Za Fuuru (May 28, 2015)

Gilgamesh said:


> Yeah usually it's him trying to kill her.



they say "relationship". I would like to know what fucking relationship they have. Sasuke hasn't seen Sarada for 48 years. "Relationship" LOL. Ahahahaha


----------



## shyakugaun (May 28, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Officially the chapter that turns me off the Gaiden, damn man.
> 
> This guy is the lamest looking villain in the series. He looks like a stock villain they'd throw into a Naruto game if it were like the past 5 DBZ ones.



Didn't you rage quit this series already, or am I confusing you with someone else?

An lol Sakura just 1 more person Naruto an Sasuke have to save now sigh


----------



## Romanticide (May 28, 2015)

If anything is going to change, they all need family counseling for one. Oh wait....Japan doesn't like that.


----------



## Raiden (May 28, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Officially the chapter that turns me off the Gaiden, damn man.
> 
> This guy is the lamest looking villain in the series. He looks like a stock villain they'd throw into a Naruto game if it were like the past 5 DBZ ones.



Yeah he's got to deliver. Hopefully Orochimaru can restore some kind of credibility..I had a feeling things would end up this way when I saw him talk to Shin. 

At least it's not meta Mitsuki!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 28, 2015)

shyakugaun said:


> Didn't you rage quit this series already, or am I confusing you with someone else?



Yeah you're confusing me with someone else. Not once did I say I'd ever quit, actually I've been hyped for every Gaiden chapter since it debuted giving props for most of what we've seen.





Raiden said:


> Yeah he's got to deliver. Hopefully Orochimaru can restore some kind of credibility..I had a feeling things would end up this way when I saw him talk to Shin.



Yeah. 

Honestly I hope it's Oro in a new body but I highly doubt that.


----------



## Zef (May 28, 2015)

> People expecting a credible villain
> In a *Mini* Series


----------



## Phemt (May 28, 2015)

Can't you read? Rock Lee transformed into Sasuke.

And lol @ Sakura punching Sasuke. As if he would let her do that. 

Because no one can conceivably hit Sasuke unless he deliberately wants to.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 28, 2015)

Zef said:


> > People expecting a credible villain
> > In a *Mini* Series



That's why Oro or a mind controled/cloned Shisui would be perfect. Enough backstory to prevent another Kaguya Kishi refuses to tell us about.



noakai said:


> But she's always been a pushover when it comes to him. He can do what he wants 9 out of 10 times and she doesn't do anything. And again, she may not even find out about it until way later if at all.



She can still be...just with a moment of violence.  that's why I said I hope it happens...



Phemt said:


> Can't you read? Rock Lee transformed into Sasuke.



in the SD manga? He put on a get up, he didn't transform. It was Naruto who transformed and then later the "real" Sasuke appeared and Sakura punched him thinking it was another trick.

unless you are referring to something else then i'm gonna have to ask what...


----------



## Trojan (May 28, 2015)

Zef said:


> > People expecting a credible villain
> > In a *Mini* Series



that's why he should have let go of the uchiha already. They are way too overused and boring a.f.


----------



## Phemt (May 28, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> That's why Oro or a mind controled/cloned Shisui would be perfect. Enough backstory to prevent another Kaguya Kishi refuses to tell us about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what a getup and a wig do, transform you.


----------



## Addy (May 28, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> That's why Oro or a mind controled/cloned Shisui would be perfect. Enough backstory to prevent another *Kaguya Kishi refuses to tell us about.*



i like rai's  "blahblah kaguya" in the spoiler thread. very promising to read about


----------



## A. Waltz (May 28, 2015)

sakura looks so pissed

she's gonna go there and yell at sakura for running away and causing her dad trouble 

then sasuke's gonna try to play the good parent and try to defend salad

sakura and salad gonna call him out on his shit

sakura gonna get mad at sauce

uchiha family argument

naruto intervenes 

salad's  little crush(?)/comfort levels around naruto increase 

sauce jealous

naruto vs sasuke


----------



## Addy (May 28, 2015)

ℜai said:


> None of your business:


----------



## Phemt (May 28, 2015)

ℜai said:


> None of your business:




Oh look. It's Sarada running away to get herself in trouble once again.


----------



## Sora (May 28, 2015)

ℜai said:


> None of your business:



jesus christ Sasuke


----------



## Rossmile (May 28, 2015)

So the chapter has been totally spoiled right?


----------



## StickaStick (May 28, 2015)

Zef said:


> > People expecting a credible villain
> > In a *Mini* Series



Mini-series doesn't mean the villain has to be lame; although that's still TBD.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 28, 2015)

Sasuke, you idiot. 



Phemt said:


> That's what a getup and a wig do, transform you.



can you explain what you meant by "can't you read..." when no one denied Rock Lee dressed up as Sasuke?


----------



## Raiden (May 28, 2015)

Ouch..well it will only make Sarada stronger I guess .


----------



## Klue (May 28, 2015)

ℜai said:


> None of your business:



Damn son.


----------



## Phemt (May 28, 2015)

Sarada is the idiot for not shutting up and keep asking useless questions she's not gonna get an answer for.

Now she's running away again.


----------



## Bellville (May 28, 2015)

That deeply concerned fatherly emotion. Oh _Papasuke<3_


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 28, 2015)

Uchiha parenting 101


----------



## Indra (May 28, 2015)

Sasuke rustling my jimmies the right way


----------



## Sora (May 28, 2015)

Sasuke is making Faguku look like the best father in the world right now


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 28, 2015)

Sarada runs away thats perfect Kishimoto has his excuse to keep Sakura out of the fight now.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 28, 2015)

Let me guess, so Sasuke's comments and attitude to Sarada are justified here?


----------



## Dolohov27 (May 28, 2015)

ℜai said:


> None of your business:


----------



## Phemt (May 28, 2015)

Sora said:


> Sasuke is making Faguku look like the best father in the world right now



I don't recall kid Sasuke ever acting like Sarada. That might have something to do with it.


----------



## Raiden (May 28, 2015)

PRAISE THE LORD. 

AND ITS OUT.


----------



## Rosi (May 28, 2015)

ℜai said:


> None of your business:



horrible


----------



## Terra Branford (May 28, 2015)

"It's none of your business" is radically different from "This has nothing to do with you". Both cold but one is especially dicky. Though it appears he was referring to the very last part of what she said (wanting to know what he was doing). Also Sasuke sensed Shin + Papa and went out to help. Yay, thought he was just gonna stand by while someone attacks his daughter! <33

Can't wait for the MS translation. Should be a whole lot better.


----------



## Phemt (May 28, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> "It's none of your business" is radically different from "This has nothing to do with you".
> 
> Can't wait for the MS translation. Should be a whole lot better.



Their foundation is based on lies on hearsay.


----------



## noakai (May 28, 2015)

So Sasuke seems to have left on this mission willingly lol. The Uchiha family (in this case Sarada) always has to sacrifice for the greater good of the village~. I feel bad for Sarada but ehhh.


----------



## Raiden (May 28, 2015)

She's bound to learn more information now, so she won't be trapped in the mental hell that she was before hand.


----------



## Gino (May 28, 2015)

Isn't this the cooperation you wanted?

Sasuke wanting to be of use to the Hokage.


----------



## Romanticide (May 28, 2015)

Well this chapter was as disappointing as expected.


----------



## heartsutra (May 28, 2015)

Ok it can't be me —
I can't overlook the parallels between Sasuke and Sakura's reaction to Sarada's (bless her pure, young soul) questions. Through all of this, Sasuke looks like he's gonna faint any minute from all the sudden and unexpected stress.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 28, 2015)

Gonna comment here, laughing so hard at ChouChou offering the chips 

At the same time, I am touched....


----------



## noakai (May 28, 2015)

How long ago was this flashback? Because they all look way closer to their "current" ages but Sakura also looks pregnant, so it should have been 10+ years ago right?


----------



## Azula (May 28, 2015)

Phemt said:


> Sarada is the idiot for not shutting up and keep asking useless questions she's not gonna get an answer for.
> 
> Now she's running away again.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 28, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Gonna comment here, laughing so hard at ChouChou offering the chips
> 
> At the same time, I am touched....



Would have made it better if she never did that overused "he is he my daddy?" thing but yea, i had pretty much the same reaction.


----------



## A. Waltz (May 28, 2015)

maybe sauce and sakura looked so stressed during salad's interrogation cuz they don't wanna talk about it........hmmmm...... is it that shameful..embarrassing...the memories bring back stress... haha i wonder what happened


----------



## Hexa (May 28, 2015)

Sasuke left ChouChou completely unprotected while the group was under attack.  Even after her gracious offer of consomme-flavored potato chips.


----------



## Addy (May 28, 2015)

Hexa said:


> Sasuke left ChouChou completely unprotected while the group was under attack.  Even after her gracious offer of consomme-flavored potato chips.



she will negotiate with shin using those potato chips.


----------



## Macar0n (May 28, 2015)

Sasuke seriously what a douche, she's just a kid and your kid btw lol


----------



## Romanticide (May 28, 2015)

this is worse than 700. Oh Kishi, you need better writing skills dude.


----------



## FallFromGrace (May 28, 2015)

Man, Sasuke is an asshole


----------



## sakuraboobs (May 28, 2015)

Loved this chapter! <3

The damage tho.


----------



## Zensuki (May 28, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> Loved this chapter! <3
> 
> The damage tho.



Its only the beginning


----------



## NW (May 28, 2015)

Damn, Shisui...

The years have not been kind, man


----------



## FallFromGrace (May 28, 2015)

A few thoughts:

Now confirmed that Sasuke hasn't gotten his arm back. I think Kishi will just keep it that way, but it would be so awesome if Sakura creates some new medical jutsu and reconstructs it.

When Sasuke said it had nothing to do with her to Sarada, I'm pretty sure he meant that about what he has been doing all this time. I'm sure he feels he can't tell her because the mission is such a big secret and very dangerous. But he was still very insensitive and didn't handle things well. I hope it is all done so they could patch things later in a much more heartfelt manner.

Sasuke and Sakura felt like a real family in that flashback, even if it was so brief. I would want to see so much more of their dynamic, it's a shame that Kishi is keeping them apart.

Sakura was kind of a badass calling for Sarada. I can't wait for the three of them reunite after so much time.

With all the sharingans and Uchiha stuff happening with the bad guys, I am now confident that the mystery around Sarada's birthday is somehow connected to them and Sasuke's mission.


----------



## Romanticide (May 28, 2015)

So glad i'm not as invested in this like i am with other things. Those poor fans.


----------



## Matta Clatta (May 28, 2015)

chou chou doing the right thing and trying to help sasuke not be a dick to his daughter
based character is based
Poor sarada
with parents like sakura and sasuke its a miracle she came out so well adjusted


----------



## Platypus (May 28, 2015)

Fusion said:


> Damn, Shisui...
> 
> The years have not been kind, man



Not his glorious hair! 

Except for the hair, brows and lashes (?) he definitely looks like him.

I mean, Kishi even drew them in a similar pose. Could be a red herring though (but after Obito...)


----------



## Trojan (May 28, 2015)

it does not really matter whoever he is.


----------



## Macar0n (May 28, 2015)

Matta Clatta said:


> chou chou doing the right thing and trying to help sasuke not be a dick to his daughter
> based character is based
> Poor sarada
> with parents like sakura and sasuke its a miracle she came out so well adjusted



Indeed!!!

Chocho is very mature telling Sasuke to go check Sarada and do his freaking dad's job, she's so sassy that girl is precious


----------



## Arinna (May 28, 2015)

Yes yes yes, Sakura is coming ! I was afraid she was just gonne be knocked out this whole arc!  my girl is looking gooood. 

Lol @ Sasuke "I hate dramas face" - I understand he's doing some "tough love" with not telling Sarada the truth to protect her - still a douche move to say "It has got nothing to do with you" - typical Sasuke. 


Reviving the Akatsuki....AGAIN ? those guys can't get any peace can they....a third farewell to Itachi is gonna be cheap.


----------



## NW (May 28, 2015)




----------



## Tony Lou (May 28, 2015)

So...  the chapter is already out.
Chapter 700+2

What are you all waiting for, exactly?


----------



## Skywalker (May 28, 2015)

Waiting for it to be Obitos long lost brother.


----------



## Yahiko (May 28, 2015)

I just read the chapter, why is everyone saying that the guy is shisui when there is nowhere mentioned in the chapter that its shisui?


----------



## Platypus (May 28, 2015)

Chucky181 said:


> I just read the chapter, why is everyone saying that the guy is shisui when there is nowhere mentioned in the chapter that its shisui?


----------



## Yahiko (May 28, 2015)

And why does he want to resurrect the akasutki?


----------



## Platypus (May 28, 2015)

No clue, the only things this "theory" has going for it are their similar appearances and the link with Itachi.
+ there's always the option of him being a puppet or something.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 28, 2015)

Raw up but nobody to translate


----------



## Addy (May 28, 2015)

i think sasuke views salad as the person to carry on the torch of the uchiha clan. 

i dont think he gives more shits beyond that


----------



## izzyisozaki (May 28, 2015)

I just can't stop thinking about how Naruto wanted to go with Sasuke. That would have really given a chance for Sakura to have a role as an intermediary between Konoha and the secret mission. And in that way Bolt would actually have legitimate reason to piss and whine like he does. Welp. Nothing is improving, no surprise here


----------



## Matta Clatta (May 29, 2015)

imagine if naruto actually went on the mission with sasuke
instead of one dead beat dad you'd have two


----------



## Akiretsu (May 29, 2015)

Why are a lot of people disappointed in this Mini-Series? It's not bad in the slightest :/


----------



## izzyisozaki (May 29, 2015)

Cos it's all about petty family drama. Not that it's not entertaining...


----------



## TRN (May 29, 2015)

Akiretsu said:


> Why are a lot of people disappointed in this Mini-Series? It's not bad in the slightest :/



Compare to other shounen it's terrible


----------



## Romanticide (May 29, 2015)

It's like a manga version of Maury.  And the women are treated worse.


----------



## heartsutra (May 30, 2015)

Akiretsu said:


> Why are a lot of people disappointed in this Mini-Series? It's not bad in the slightest :/



Compare to other shounen it's divine


----------



## Akiretsu (May 30, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> Compare to other shounen it's divine



lol, I swear, who makes those img's?


----------



## heartsutra (May 31, 2015)

Akiretsu said:


> lol, I swear, who makes those img's?



Aquamarine, you can find more .


----------



## Rai (May 31, 2015)

Naruto 700 + 5 Digital RAW:


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 1, 2015)

Sakura gets a Uchiha sign but Sasuke doesn't???


----------



## Lovely (Jun 1, 2015)

TRN said:


> Sakura doesn't have 1 ounce of  Otsutsuki blood in her



That means nothing. She married into the clan so she wears the crest.


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 1, 2015)

But why doesn't Sasuke wear the crest? I still think Sakura should have kept her own crest tbh.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 1, 2015)

viz version when?


----------



## TheGreen1 (Jun 1, 2015)

Chucky181 said:


> And why does he want to resurrect the akasutki?



If it's Shisui, then more than likely it has to do with Danzo. A few facts to jog your memory.

1. Shisui worked with Danzo, they had interactions before Shisui supposedly kicked the bucket. 

2. Shisui's eye was taken by Danzo, and a new one is being used here as shown in that comparison image.

3. Shisui was close with Itachi, so there would be a logical reason for a grudge.

4. This mysterious man is really imitating Danzo here with the implanted Sharingan. I would think that if it is Shisui like I believe it is, then he would have learned about it from Danzo.

5. He's older than Naruto and Sasuke currently, probably matching Shisui's age.

There are some hints that it's not though.

1. Shisui's other eye was taken by Itachi freely. We do not know what happened with this eye after Itachi used it with the Crow, but we know that both eyes were accounted for during Part 2. 

2. That patch job is horrible on the one eye, but the other eye looks fine. Both of Shisui's eyes were confirmed to have been taken. 

3. Nothing hints that Shisui survived. Itachi seemed pretty damn sure he was dead. But we know how that was with Obito.

4. Shisui did seem to be against Danzo's plans. 

But honestly, the hints that it is Shisui outweigh the hints that it's not. We have no idea where the eye that Itachi had went to, or at least I don't remember what happened. I know Danzo sealed himself away.


----------

